# مـــــــوضوع مخصص للطلبـــات ==>!! اعرض طلبك هنـــا!!<== ...وان شاء الله نساعدك ...



## وائل ايراجون (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
________


:10: نظــراً لكثرة طلبــــات الاعضـــاء :10:
فكرت اعمل موضوع خاص لكل من يحتاج مساعده
...... :84: ......


 ويــــاريت اللى يقدر يســــاعد ميبخلش 


علشان بجد انا وحدى مش هقدر اساعد كل اللى محتاجين مساعده
:18:



:11:..... مين هيســــــاعد معـــــايه .....:11:
 !!!! 


_______

ومنتظر الطلبــــــــــات
:5:​


----------



## mnci (30 سبتمبر 2008)

ان شاءالله من يحتاج اى اوراق هندسية لا يتردد فى طلبها وان شاء الله نحاول تدبيرها الف شكر ابو الاوائل على المبادرة


----------



## جــودي (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

كل عام وانتم بخير ... عيد سعيد...

اشكركم على فتح هذا الموضوع لنا...

ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما...

وجزاكم الله كل الخير على مساعدتكم...

اتمنى لو تستطيعو افادتي ولو بمعلومة صغيرة تساعدني بالبحث...

لدينا موضوع بالدراسة عن الحضارة الرومانسيكية وعندما احاول ان ابحث على جوجل ياتي الرد"لا يوجد نتائج تطابق بحثك"... حتى موقع ويكبيديا خذلني!!!!

ارجو مساعدتي ولو بكتابة اسم اخر لهذه الحضارة الغريبة عني...

او حتى مواقع اجنبية تقدم معلومات عن هذه الحضارة ...

ولكم جزيل الشكر مرة اخرى...

تحياتي..
*​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (30 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههه ... اول مره اسمع عن الحضاره دى 
ربنا يستر 
اول مساعده صعبه وغريبه 
على العموم 
مش هنستريح غير لما نساعدك اخ جودى 

وكل سنه وانته طيب 
ومتنساش العديه
تحياتى لك


----------



## وائل ايراجون (30 سبتمبر 2008)

اخ منسى 
والله بجد رجعتنى لأول مشاركه ليه فى المنتدى
كنت اول واحد بيرد على المواضيع بتاعتى 
يا ريت متسبنيش وتخليك معايا 
نســـــاعد الناس دى 
:84:وكل سنه وانته طيب :84:​ 
وانا عايز العديه
:7:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (30 سبتمبر 2008)

وجدتهــــــــــــا .....بس دى شوية معلومات خفيفه عن هذه الحضاره 
انا هنزلك البحث ده كامل 
اى خدمه يا عم
.......


----------



## amany hassan (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مبادره حلوة جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*مقدمه عن نظريات العماره ( الحضارة الرومانسيكية ) ...*

مقدمة عن نظريات العمارة

_تعريف العمارة :
_* هي الفن العلمي لإقامة المباني ، تفي باحتياجات الإنسان المادية و النفسية و الروحية ، تتوافر فيها شروط الانتفاع والمتانة و الجمال و الاقتصاد باستخدام افضل و سائل العصر و تعتمد علي منطق سليم و علم صحيح و فن رفيع 

* اللعب الرائع بالكتل تحت اشعة الشمس

تعريف نظريات العمارة :

هي مناقشات علمية و نظرية و فلسفية لكل المسائل التي تمس العمارة و لها صلة بها أو تأثير عليها نظريات العمارة ليست شرحا لتفاصيل المبني أو المقاسات و الارقام الازمة للتصميم فهذا جزء من عملية التصميم و ليست تاريخ عمارة فليس الغرض من دراستها جمع اسماء و تواريخ او سرد وقائع و احداث أو نقل اشكال و طراز المباني و تقليدها و انما تدريب و تمرين ذهني كما انها ثقافة عامة 

العمارة عبر العصور :

1. عمارة قبل التاريخ
2. العمارة المصرية القديمة 
3. العمارة البابلية والآشورية
4. العمارة الإغريقية 
5. العمارة الرومانية 
6. العمارة البيزنطية
7. العمارة الرومانيسكية
8. العمارة القوطية
9. عمارة عصر النهضة


العمارة الإغريقية :

من حوالي 1000 ق.م. إلى 100 ق.م. في اليونان حاليا
الظروف الجغرافية و المناخية :
1. شبه جزيرة اليونان في وسط البحر الأبيض مليئة بالخلجان تعتمد علي البحر في الصيد و التجارة .
2. امتدت جغرافيا إلى المناطق المجاورة في إيطاليا و صقلية و آسيا.
3. أراضي جبلية وعرة بها أشجار متينة و أجود أنواع الرخام ولا يوجد بها غابات .
4. جو معتدل برودة و دفء ، جو صحو و شمس يساعد علي النشاط . 
5. أمطار غزيرة مفاجئة لذا الأسقف و الأعمدة مغطاة .

الاعتقادات الدينية :
عبادة الظواهر الطبيعية ممثلة في ألهه كثيرة تمجيد للأسلاف القدماء و الأبطال.

الظروف الاجتماعية : 
وعورة الأراضي أدت إلى انقسامهم إلى جماعات والتنافس فيما بينهم - ثقافة ومدينة عظيمة - ديمقراطية مع وجود طبقة العبيد - الاهتمام بالعلم والفلسفة والهندسة – تذوق للفن والجمال والأدب المسرحي – الانتقال والتجول لقهر البلاد وخبرتهم في الملاحة للاتصال بالجزر المجاورة – الأعياد الوطنية وإقامة الحفلات - بناء المسارح والمدرجات – حروب مع المدنيات المجاورة 

مميزات العمارة الإغريقية :
1. تأثرت بعمارة الشرق لكم التطور الإغريقي مساهمة مستقلة قائمة بنفسها
2. الأعمال القديمة ثقيلة بأحجار كبيرة وكوابيل وأعتاب حجرية وبعض العقود وفى أرقى عصورها كانت الأعمال فائقة الدقة والعناية بالنسب وعظمة في التفاصيل وكانت أدق عمارة عرفها العالم وألهمت عصور كثيرة تالية
3. تصحيح خداع البصر – مسا قط أفقية بسيطة – إنشاء متين من حوائط سميكة بدون مونه 
4. احتفظت المعابد بشكل متطور في البناء بالخشب كما كانت صغيرة لا تزيد عن غرفة أو بضع غرف وكانت زينتها من الخارج 
5. أسقف مائلة بكمرات خشبية مغطاة ببلاطات رخام – ندرة استعمال الشبابيك 
6. استعمال صفوف أعمدة باستمرار بالطرز الثلاثية المميزة ( الدوريك – ألأيونى – الكورنيثى ) – كثرة استعمال الحليات القالبية – تماثيل وحفر وزخارف دقيقة فيها تذوق وتهذيب – تلوين المباني بالبياض والدهان - البيوت الخاصة من دور واحد غرفها تحيط بفناء

العمارة الرومانية:
من 750 ق. م إلى 400 ق.م في إيطاليا . تأسست روما 753 ق.م 

الطبيعة الجغرافية :
• أرض مستوية سواحل سهلة في الوسط والجنوب وجبال في الشمال 
• مركز هام في وسط البحر يساعد على الاتصال بالبلاد المجاورة وعلي الغزو.
• مواد متوفرة رخام حجر أحجار بركانية وطوب وقرميد .
• ظهور الخرسانة أدت إلى ابتكار إنشاءات عظيمة الأهمية .
• يختلف جوها من برودة و ثلوج في الشمال إلى جو معتدل و أمطار في الجنوب عن بقية أنحائها.

الاعتقادات الدينية:
لم يكن الدين نفس القوة كما كان عند الإغريق ولا كان نفس النفوذ و لا كان الدين يربط المناطق
والأقاليم كلها معا.

الظروف الاجتماعية :
1. كان يقطن إيطاليا شعوب من أجناس متعددة أهمهم الاتروسكيين 
2. كان للإغريق مستعمرات في الجنوب .
3. نظام الحكم قديما بشبة الإغريق ثم تحولت إلى جمهورية حوالي 500 ق.م. و تعاقبت عليها القراصنة.
4. اهتمام بجمع الناس و المطالب الدنيوية من مسارح و حمامات و ساحات و البازيليكات .
5. مد الطرقات و إقامة البوابات و أقواس النصر
6. كثرة تعاقب القياصرة أدى إلى الفوضى و الانتشار .
7. توسعت الإمبراطورية حتى شملت اغلب الديانة المعروفة.
8. قيام المسيحية و الصراع مع الرومانيين .
9. نقل الإمبراطور قسطنطين إلى بيزنطة 324 م.و انقسام الإمبراطورية 365 م.
10. هجوم التتار من آسيا و اكتيا لشرق أوربا نشر الذعر و الفوضى و تفككت أوروبا ثم العصور المظلمة.

مميزات العمارة الرومانية :
• تأثرت بالعمارة الإغريقية و بعمارة الموطن الاتروسكية و كان مزيجا من أعمدة إغريقية و عقود اتروسكية .
• استخدام الخرسانة أدى إلى تطور هائل في العمارة :
*مباني ضخمة لم تكن ممكنة من قبل .
*أعداد كبيرة من المعابد المباني العامة .
*أساليب جديدة في البناء بالحوائط بالصب علي كسوة من الطوب
• .عمارتهم تمتاز بالقوة و الصلابة و الضخمة و العظمة و تعكس ما كانت عليه الإمبراطورية في معبدها
• استخدام الأعمدة و التفاصيل الكلاسيكية للكسوة و الشكل دون الحاجة إليها في الإنشاء 
• وضع الطرز المعمارية الخمسة.

العمارة البيزنطية :
من 230م. الي حوالي العصر الحاضر تقريبا تاسست في بيزنطة (القسطنطية) اسطنبل حاليا 

الطبيعة الجغرافية و المناخية :
1. مركز هام متوسط بالنسبة للتوسع شقاو حصين علي الخليج عند مدخل البحر المتوسط
2. المواد المتوافرة الطين لكمل الطوب و كسر الحجر للخرسانة ولا يوجد احجار جيدة للبناء.
3. المواد الاخري كالرخام كانت مستوردة .
4. المناخ غير متطرف مع مطر غزير.

الاعتقادات الدينية :
1. اصبحت بيزنطة مركز للكينيسة الشرقية و مركزا منافسا لروما فكان ذلك حافز علي توطيد المذهب الجديد
2. بعد نقل قسطنطين العاصمة 324 م. دب الخلاف العقائدي بين رجال الكينيسة لا ان انفصلت عن الامبراطورية الرومانية في القرن السادس و صارت مركز منافسا لروما الي ان ادي الفساد الداخلي الي تخريبها .
3. بعد ان حدث ذلك انتهت الامبراطورية البيزنطية بقيام الامبراطورية العثمانية 1453 م.

الظروف الاجتماعية :
1. نظم جوستنيان القانون الروماني .
2. وجود بيزنطة في الشرق ادخل نظم و عادات شرقية .
3. انتعشت بيزنطة و اثمرت الي ان اهلكها حب الشرق و البذخ .
4. بدات في اول الامر مركز جديد للامبراطورية الرومانية .

مميزات العمارة البيزنطية :
1. كانت اهم المباني كنائس المذهب الجديد .
2. نشا طراز تبعا لظروف الحياة في الشرق (استعمال القباب الكثيرة و استخدام انصاف القباب ).
3. كان البناء بالطوب و احيانا بالخرسانة بطريقة الرومان .
4. القباب و العقود كانت تبني احيانا بدون ركائزو تغطية المدادات الخشبية بالواح الرصاص .
5. الاعمدة من الرخام الملون و من قطعة و احدةو مصلوقة بحلقات من البرونز و ابتكر وايتجان و طرز غير الرومان.
6. الشبابيك صغيرة و العقود باشكال مختلفة و مكانها باعلي الحائط او تحت القبة مباشرة .
7. تميزت المساقط الافقية بمساحات كبيرة مغطاه بقبة رئيسية ضخمة و علي جوانبها مساحات مستطيلة مغطاة بنصاف قباب ثم مساحات مربعة صغيرة مغطاة بقباب صغيرة و تشمل المساقط علي افنية مكشوفة محاطة بممرات معقودة مغطاة .
8. برعوا في الزخرفة و الرسم و التصوير باستعمال الموزيك الملونة و المذهب و قطع الزجاج و الرخام الملون 
9. قل استعمال الحليات القالبية حتي لا تعترض الزخارف و كان الدواخل رائعة برافة شديدة الثاثير.
10. انتشرت الزخرفة بالموزيك علي الحوائط و الاسقف الداخلية و الارضيات.


...............
وهذا هو طلبك


العمارة الرومانسكية :
:20:
من حوالي 550 م. الي 1150 م. 

الطبيعة الجغرافية و المناخية :
قامت الإمبراطورية الرومانسك علي انقاد الإمبراطورية الرومانية لذا كان لها نفس الطبيعة
الجغرافية والمناخية.

الاعتقادات الدينية :
• كانت المسيحية هي ديانة الاعتقاد في عصر الرومانسك 
• ظهرت بعض الخرافات في ذلك العصر 
• كانت للكنيسة نفوذ كبير كما كان لرجال الدين أهمية كبيرة وسلطة واسعة.

الظروف الاجتماعية :
1. لم تستقر الاحوال الاجتماعية بسبب الحروب الدائمة فنشات بلدان جديدة.
2. تاثرت بالشرق من مدينات العرب و من البيزنطين و بانتهاء الامبراطورية الرومانية دخلت اوروبا عصر الظلمة .
3. نهضت اوروبا قليلا عندما اصبح شرتارلمان ملكا ووضع اوروباتحت سيطرته الا ان الامور عادت لماضيها المظلم بموته .
4. الاعتقاد في انتهاء العالة سنة 1000 م .
5. الحماس الديني ادي الي الحروب الصليبية .

مميزات العمارة الرومانسكية :
1. كل الاعمال ذلت للعقود المستديرة و الاعمال الاولي قليلة و بسيطة لكون اعمال الرومان قائمة و مستعملة .
2. البناء علي الاساسات الرومانية و باجزاء و بقايا المباني الرومانية و بهذا لكانت الرومانسك .
3. استخدمت مبدا جديد في الانشاء مبدا الاتزان لا الثقل .
4. بدا تصميم الافبية باضلع و حشوات و الافبية المتقاطعة الرباعية و السداسية .
5. تشكيل الطراز نتيجة لاسلوب البناء احجار صغيرة منحوتة و طبقات سميكة ملونة 
6. المصنعية اقل جودة ثم تحنست مع الوقت و الحوائط تقوي بدعائم خارجية و عقود حائطية .
7. صفوف العقود الصغيرة عنصر مميز شاع استعماله و استعمال الدعامة الطائرة.
8. اعمدة جديدة اضخم و اقصر بعضها علي شكل اكتاف تحمل العقود المباشرة .
9. التماثيل منحوتة في الحوائط نفسها حول العقودو دخلت الرمزية في الزخارف .
10. الزينات مقتبسة م صور الحيوان و النبات و مركزه حول الابواب و الشبابيك .
​
.....

العمارة القوطية :
من 1150م إلى 1500في غرب أوروبا كلها أقاليمها الجغرافيا (إيطاليا –فرنسا-إنجلترا-ألمانيا)

الطبيعة الجغرافية و المناخية :
1. تنوع كبير في مواد البناء من أحجار و أخشاب كانت أحيانا تنقل بحرا .
2. تنوع كبير في حالات الجو و تأثيره علي طابع العمارة .
الاعتقادات الدينية :
1. عني الكنيسة و قوتها و ازدياد سلطة الباباوات .
2. التحمس الديني حفز علي البناء .
3. صارت الكاتدرائيات مركز ثقافية و تعليمية و احتلت مكانا أساسيا في الحياة .

الظروف الاجتماعية :
1. النظام الإقطاعي المستمر و الولايات المستقلة تتنافس وتتحارب .
2. الحروب الصليبية أوجدت نشاط ووحدة هدف ثم انقساما بسبب الخلافات الدينية .
3. أحداث تاريخية هامة و تقلبات عظيمة الأثر .
4. انتهاء الخوف من نهاية العالم سنة 1000 م .
5. انقسام كبير في الكنيسة في القرن 11 .
6. الوباء أو الموت الأسود في القرن ال14 .
7. اكتشاف أمريكا في القرن ال15 .
8. انقسام جديد في الكنيسة في القرن ال16 .
9. تأثير العرب و الإسلام علي جنوب أوروبا وخاصة أسبانيا لمدة 8 قرون .

مميزات العمارة القوطية :
1. البناء بالعقود المدببة لتغطية المساحات الاسطوانية .
2. مبدأ الاتزان في الإنشاء .
3. بناء الأقبية بأضلع وحشوات و ما يحتاجه من دعامات طائرة .
4. بناء الكاتدرائية يستغرق عشرات بل مئات السنين و يتعاقب عليها الأجيال .
5. ازدادت الجرأة في الإنشاء (توسيع البحور – زيادة الارتفاع – تخفيف الإنشاء- تشغيل الجحر إلى أقصي قدراته ) .
6. الأعمدة ذات تيجان تلتقي الأضلع الإنشائية .
7. النحت و التماثيل حول الفتحات و الزخارف بدأت قليلة و بسيطة ثم وصلت لدرجة كبيرة من التعقيد حتى أصبحت كالنسيج .
8. الشباك المستدير فوق المدخل و الفتحات نصف دائرية ثم مدببة و الزجاج الملون المعشوق بالرصاص استخدم بكثرة .
9. الحوائط بالحجر المنحوت.

عمارة عصر النهضة :
من حوالي 1400 م إلى 1800م و بدأت من فلورنا بإيطاليا ثم انتشرت إلى جميع أنحاء العالم .

الطبيعة الجغرافية و المناخية :
1. الموقع الجغرافي لإيطاليا جعلها مركزا هاما في أوروبا و منها قامت النهضة .
2. عمارة عصر النهضة لم تتأثر كثيرا بالعوامل الجغرافية ولا بطبيعة الأرض و مواد البناء ولا المناخ .

الاعتقادات الدينية :
1. آتى عصر النهضة بفكر و إحساس جديدين وبدأ العالم بمعناه الحديث أشاع روحا من حرية الفكر وانتشرت المعرفة والثقافة.
2. لم تعد السلطة مطلقة للكنيسة و رجالها بل كانت للأغنياء ورجال العلم و رجال الدين والمعارضين أيضا. 

الظروف الاجتماعية :
1. قيام المدن التجارية مثل البندقية و فلورسنا و هجرة العلماء الاغرقين هربا من العثمانين من القسطنطينية و نشات طبقة جديدة في المجتمع من اسر غنية صار لهم النفوذ و السلطة .
2. بدأت مذهب البروتستانت حركة الإصلاح و الحركة المضادة لها .
3. الاضطهاد الديني و الحروب الداخلية .
4. اختراعات هامة غيرت مجري التاريخ : 
*البارود غير أساليب الحروب و لم تعد للفروسية قيمة و لا لاسوار المدن و حصونها .
*البوصلة آدت إلى رحلات كبري و اكتشافات جغرافيا كثيرة و إقامة المواني و المستعمرات .
*الطباعة نشرت العلم و المعرفة و شجعت علي القراءة و البحث و التفكير .
5. أصبحت أسبانيا اقوي دول أوروبا و أغناها بعد نهب ذهب مدينات أمريكا القديمة .
6. اسراف لويس بغير حساب ادي الي الثورة الفرنسية ثم الي الحكم و قيام نابليون .

مميزات عمارة عصر النهضة :
1. العلم و الثقافة و الفن كانوا اسباب النهضة و بالنسبة للعمارة كانوا انكسة حيث احيوا طرز قديمة .
2. قام بالعمارة فنانون لم يكونوا معماريين و لا انسائيين و لذلك بنوا باساليب غير سليمة خاصة القباب .
3. اهتموا بالمظهر و النسب والطرز وخلطوا الطرز الكلاسكية بالقوطية و الاسلامية .
4. يكثر المساقط المتعددة ولو علي حساب الوظيفة و البناء بطرز كلاسيكية لكن بأساليب قو طية
5. الحوائط بالطوب أو الحجر المنحوت و العقود نصف دائرية و الفتحات قليلة و صغيرة خاصة في الأدوار السفلية و القباب أصبحت عنصر ذا أهمية كبيرة .
6. الاعمدة بالطرز الكلاسكية الخمسة او طراز واحد ضخم و التلوين علي البياض.
7. الزخارف دقيقة بعد استخدام المصيص .
8. الرغبة في التخلص من قيود الكلاسكية ادت الي عمارة الباروك .

..................
:20:

يا رب تفيدك المعلومات دى
وجـــارى البحث تانى 

:56:
....​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*كل سنـــه وانتى طيبه*

مشكــــــوره اخت امانى 
ربنا يخليكى 
لــــو احتجتى اى شئ احنا هنا للمســـاعده
:20:

وكل سنه وانتى طيب 
وابعتيلى شوية كحك
:7:

تحيــــــاتى لكى
:56:
.....​


----------



## نادية (30 سبتمبر 2008)

وانا كمان ان شاء الله هساعد اى حد يطلب مساعدة 
ولا يهمك اخ وائل بس الفكرة كثير حلوة وربنا يقدرك على فعل الخير
ومساعدة الغير 
وكل سنة وانت طيب 
وراح ابعتلك شوية كعك والعدية كمان


----------



## وائل ايراجون (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*مستنى العديه والكحك*

ههههههههههههه
هتبعتيهــــم ؟:10:
طب انا مستنى 
:7:
الكحك والعديــــه



وبجد تشرفينا 
ويا مرحبـــا بكى فى قـــــائمة اعضاء المساعده 
اخت ناديه 
بس بردو مستنى ....
:7:
____​


----------



## جــودي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

لا اعرف كيف ابدأ بشكرك اخي الكريم "وائل ايراجون"...

والله لن اوفيك حقك فقد ساعدتني مساعدة عظيمة جدا...

لاني قمت بالبحث حتى يأست.... وهذه اول مرة اطلب بها مساعدة والحمدلله عرفت اين اضع طلبي...

فلك مني الف شكر ومليون تحية احترام وتقدير....

قد تقول بنفسك "بتبالغ كتيير هالبنت!!!"... والله عنجد ساعدتني مساعدة عظيمة جدا...

لكن ارجو ان تتقبل مداخلتي "كيف لقيت هالمعلومات!!!؟؟؟"...

يعني في مواقع ممكن استفيد منها...؟؟

ولا سر المهنة؟؟...

على العموم الف شكر وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير ونولك مرادك...

اختك جــودي..."يعني انا بنت!!!!"

تحياتي...

وبالنسبة للعيدية انا جاهزة ... طلباتك اوامر...




*​


----------



## jana (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااا على هذا الموضوع ..

و أرجو المساعدة في بحث عن مدرجات الملاعب الرياضية من حيث طرق تركيبها وتصميمها والمواد المصنعة منها ..


----------



## mnci (2 أكتوبر 2008)

وائل ايراجون قال:


> اخ منسى​
> 
> والله بجد رجعتنى لأول مشاركه ليه فى المنتدى
> كنت اول واحد بيرد على المواضيع بتاعتى
> ...


يا حبيبى انا معاك فى اى حاجة انت تخوضها وان شاء الله نقدر نساعد الاخوة فى اى بحث
افتح ايدك وخد العيدية ولن تتعب فى تحويلها لانها بالجنيه المصرى(عملة دولة وائل باقى الدول يرجى طلب العيدية من عمو منسى


100
x






=
100جنيه:67:


----------



## علي ماجد جميد (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز وائل على الموضوع الجميل ...
وانا قبلت الدعوة بتاعتك واقول انا احب اساعد ولن اتردد في مساعدة اي اخ او اخت من الاعضاء في منتدانا الغالي...
وسأبدا مع الاخ جودي... هذا رابط للموسوعة يحمل تفاصيل وصور كثيييييييييييرة عن الغمارة الرومانسكية الجمييييييييييلة والتي احبها جدا....
الرابط : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanesque_architecture

شكرا


----------



## علي ماجد جميد (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بس انا عندي طلب كمان ... انا عاوز بحوث ومقلات وكتب اهم شيء الكتب والتي تتحدث عن الانماط المعمارية... شكرا وارجوا ما تنسوا طلبي ..
شكررررررررررررررا مرة اخرى..


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (2 أكتوبر 2008)

هل تقصد بالأنماط المعمارية " المدارس المعمارية ".
أرجوا الرد


----------



## مونومنمن (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*كليات معمارية*

هاى على احلا منتدى ارجوكوا ياجماعة نفسي اقدم شغل حلو وبحث حلو انا عايزة مشاريع عن الكليات المعمارية بالبلانات والسكاشن والواجهات انشالا تكون حتى فى بلاد برة مصر ارجوكوااااااااااااااااا دا انا غلبانة ومحتاجة مساعدة ومين قدم شىء بيداه التئاه .


----------



## جــودي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

علي ماجد جميد قال:


> شكرا اخي العزيز وائل على الموضوع الجميل ...
> وانا قبلت الدعوة بتاعتك واقول انا احب اساعد ولن اتردد في مساعدة اي اخ او اخت من الاعضاء في منتدانا الغالي...
> وسأبدا مع الاخ جودي... هذا رابط للموسوعة يحمل تفاصيل وصور كثيييييييييييرة عن الغمارة الرومانسكية الجمييييييييييلة والتي احبها جدا....
> الرابط : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanesque_architecture
> ...



*

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم بتفضلك بمساعدتي...

حاولت ابحث باللغة الانجليزية لكن ما عرفت الطريقة الصحيحة لكتابة اسم الحضارة وكما تعلم فان ويكيبيديا لا يقوم بتصحيح الكلمات...

ممكن تفيدوني بحسب خبرتكم ...

موضوع بحثي هو عن العمارة الرومانسيكية ولانها اول مرة اسمع عنها!!! 

لا اعرف كيف ساخرج الشكل النهائي للبحث!!! :4:

ما بعرف كيف اسال هالسؤال!!!

شو هو الترتيب المثالي للبحث؟؟ "والله سؤال غبي جدا بس استحملوني شوي!!!"

شكرا لك مرة اخرى اخي الكريم والصور جميلة جدا وواضحة وساحاول ان استخدم المعلومات الموجودة بالصفحة على الرغم من انها بالانجليزي!!:81:


وما دام اانك بتحب هالعمارة فهذا يدل على انها رااائعة !!!

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك...

تحياتي...* ​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جــودي قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...*
> 
> 
> *لا اعرف كيف ابدأ بشكرك اخي الكريم "وائل ايراجون"...*
> ...




:10: اووووووووووبس :10:
اسف اختى جودى 
والله كنت فاكر ان الاسم اسم ولد 
:86:
وصدقينى والله ده اقل ما نستطيع ان نقدمه لكم
بس انتى ادعلنا ان ربنا يقدرنا على مساعدة الغير

ومتشكر على مبالغتك فى الشكر والدعــاء
هذا كل ما نحتـــاجه
وهو دعائكم


ومن ناحية العديه .. انا بهزر معاكى
:7:بس يا ريت تجيبيهم فلوس جديده:7:

اجمـــل التحيـــات لكى واحنـــا هنا فى الخدمه لوؤ احتجتى لأى حاجه
وكل سنه وانتـــــى طيبه
:56:
......​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أكتوبر 2008)

jana قال:


> جزاك الله خيرااا على هذا الموضوع ..
> 
> و أرجو المساعدة في بحث عن مدرجات الملاعب الرياضية من حيث طرق تركيبها وتصميمها والمواد المصنعة منها ..


 
طلبك عجيب اخت جانا:81:
هل هذا البحث حد طلبه منك فى الدراسه 
وله ايه

وعلى العموم جارى البحث 
ويا ريت الاقى طلبك 


بس ليه سؤال بس
هل صور للمدرجات تقدر تســاعدك فى بحثك؟

تحيــــــــاتى لكى
:56:
​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكووووووووور جزيل الشكر اخ على*



علي ماجد جميد قال:


> شكرا اخي العزيز وائل على الموضوع الجميل ...
> وانا قبلت الدعوة بتاعتك واقول انا احب اساعد ولن اتردد في مساعدة اي اخ او اخت من الاعضاء في منتدانا الغالي...
> وسأبدا مع الاخ جودي... هذا رابط للموسوعة يحمل تفاصيل وصور كثيييييييييييرة عن الغمارة الرومانسكية الجمييييييييييلة والتي احبها جدا....
> الرابط : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/romanesque_architecture
> ...


 

اولا بجد نورتنا يا على 
وبأمانه انا فرحان اوى ان فى ناس بدأت تدخل فى مجموعة المســـاعدين
يا رب ديما تكون فى زيـــاده

وكـــــل سنه وانته طيب


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أكتوبر 2008)

mnci قال:


> يا حبيبى انا معاك فى اى حاجة انت تخوضها وان شاء الله نقدر نساعد الاخوة فى اى بحث
> افتح ايدك وخد العيدية ولن تتعب فى تحويلها لانها بالجنيه المصرى(عملة دولة وائل باقى الدول يرجى طلب العيدية من عمو منسى
> 
> 
> ...


 

هييييييييييييييييه :67:
منسى ادانى عديه وانتوا لأااااا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*عفــــوا اخ على*



علي ماجد جميد قال:


> بس انا عندي طلب كمان ... انا عاوز بحوث ومقلات وكتب اهم شيء الكتب والتي تتحدث عن الانماط المعمارية... شكرا وارجوا ما تنسوا طلبي ..
> شكررررررررررررررا مرة اخرى..


 

ما هو النمط المعمارى ؟

وهل تقصد بالأنماط المعماريه
الحضـــارات المعماريه
التراث المعماري
ام ماذا ؟

ارجو الرد فى اسرع وقت حتى استطيع المســـاعده
....


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*اليكى طلبك*



مونومنمن قال:


> هاى على احلا منتدى ارجوكوا ياجماعة نفسي اقدم شغل حلو وبحث حلو انا عايزة مشاريع عن الكليات المعمارية بالبلانات والسكاشن والواجهات انشالا تكون حتى فى بلاد برة مصر ارجوكوااااااااااااااااا دا انا غلبانة ومحتاجة مساعدة ومين قدم شىء بيداه التئاه .


 







المشروع ده ممكن يفيدك 




وده مشروع تانى
ادخلى على الرابط ده
http://www.qataru.com/vb/showthread.php?t=79530

ودى بعض الصور عنه












وجارى البحث عن مشاريع اخرى​


----------



## miro1_6 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

انت ممتاز جدا يا وائل بجد

وانا معاكم برضو
اى خدمة اقدر اقدمها انا موجودة


----------



## miro1_6 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مونومنمن قال:


> هاى على احلا منتدى ارجوكوا ياجماعة نفسي اقدم شغل حلو وبحث حلو انا عايزة مشاريع عن الكليات المعمارية بالبلانات والسكاشن والواجهات انشالا تكون حتى فى بلاد برة مصر ارجوكوااااااااااااااااا دا انا غلبانة ومحتاجة مساعدة ومين قدم شىء بيداه التئاه .



ازيك يا قمر
يارب يكون الرابط ده مفيد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t20895.html


وشوفى برضو المشروع ده
ممكن يفيدك

http://www.zshare.net/download/19830290e855a96c/


----------



## علي ماجد جميد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مؤيد التايكر قال:


> هل تقصد بالأنماط المعمارية " المدارس المعمارية ".
> أرجوا الرد


 


وائل ايرجوان قال:


> ما هو النمط المعمارى ؟
> 
> وهل تقصد بالأنماط المعماريه
> الحضـــارات المعماريه
> ...


 
شكرا لكم على الاهتمام...
الانماط المعمارية او النمط والنمطية المعمارية....
ان ممكن اشرحلكم الي اعرفه عن النمط:​>>ان الشكل المبنى ممكن ان يتجذر ويشير الى فكرة اولية مجردة للشكل تعرف باسم النمط البنائي building type >>>>والذي يتأتى عن طريق النظرية النمطيىة Theory of Typology ....
والنمطية كتب عنها فيدلر vidler حيث كتب عن النمطية الاولى والثانية والثالثة...
(كنمط الانفتاح نحو الداخل في المدينة الاسلامية يعني الخصوصية والسُترة ...الخ)
وهناك ايضا الانماط الكلاسيكية والانماط البسيطة والانماط الفعالة والانماط العليا والانماط الشعرية (التي نجدها عن التكوينات الشعرية)...
ويمكن ان الخص طلبي في بعض الكتب التي احتاجها...
1. Anthony Vidler ; “THE IDEA OF TYPE”
2.  , Anthony Vidler ; “THE PRODUCTION OF TYPES”
3.  , Anthony Vidler ; “THIRD TYPOLOGY”
4. مقالات عن النمطية والانماط المعمارية لايزنمان والدو روسي..
5. مقالات عن النمطية الرابعة او fourth typology ...
6. الانماط الشعرية...

شكرا واني عارف اني طولت لكن استحملوني...
وجزاكم الله الف خير...​


----------



## jana (3 أكتوبر 2008)

وائل ايراجون قال:


> طلبك عجيب اخت جانا:81:
> هل هذا البحث حد طلبه منك فى الدراسه
> وله ايه​




ايوه فعلا هو مطلوب في مادة ال Working وهو في الاصل بحث عن الملاعب الرياضية ولكن تم تقسيمة لعدة أجزاء وانا أخدت جزء المدرجات



وائل ايراجون قال:


> وعلى العموم جارى البحث
> ويا ريت الاقى طلبك
> ​




شكرا يا فندم ..جزاك الله خيراا




وائل ايراجون قال:


> بس ليه سؤال بس
> هل صور للمدرجات تقدر تســاعدك فى بحثك؟
> ​



ان شاء الله​


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (3 أكتوبر 2008)

-1- عرض الدرجات والمداخل يحسب على أساس التفريغ الكثيف والسريع للجمهور وفقا للقاعدة المتبعة لحساب عرض الدرجة:
عرض الدرجة = عدد الأمكنة 
زمن التفريغ بالثواني *1.25 
- 2 -أبعاد وشكل المدرج : 
تتعلق الأبعاد بالسطوح اللازمة للألعاب . ويستعمل البعدين 20 × 40م من أجل الألعاب التالية والممارسة على مساحة مغطاة : ( كرة اليد ، التنس ، كرة السلة ، كرة الطائرة ، الكرة بالدراجة ، بولو بالدراجة ) . كما تكفي هذه المساحة من أجل الرياضات الأخرى التالية : ركوب الدراجات للمحترفين ، وللمباريات ( تنس الطاولة ، الملاكمة ، المصارعة ، المبارزة بالسيف ، الجودو ، رفع الأثقال ، وبعض ألعاب القوى : رمي الثقل ، الوثب العالي ، والطويل ، والوثب بالعصا ) . ورياضة الملاحة والرياضة البدنية . 
ويتراوح الارتفاع الحر بين 7 و 15 م ويتوقف على حجم المدرج المغطى . ويبنى السقف عادة على شكل قبو يمتد باتجاه رمية الكرات . ويجب أن يكون الفراغ الداخلي دون أعمدة ويسمح بالرؤيا الجيدة . 
-----------------------------------
jana ان شاء الله يكون هذا المطلوب , في عندي بحث كامل عن الملاعب إختر الذي تريدينه .
أتمنى الرد من أجل المساعدة


----------



## علي ماجد جميد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جــودي قال:


> *اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم بتفضلك بمساعدتي...*​
> *حاولت ابحث باللغة الانجليزية لكن ما عرفت الطريقة الصحيحة لكتابة اسم الحضارة وكما تعلم فان ويكيبيديا لا يقوم بتصحيح الكلمات...*​
> *ممكن تفيدوني بحسب خبرتكم ...*​
> *موضوع بحثي هو عن العمارة الرومانسيكية ولانها اول مرة اسمع عنها!!! *​
> ...


 
لا شكر على واجب .. وكل عام وانتي بخير...
ماكو مشكلة ان شاء الله ... واذا يوجد مشكلة باللغة انا ممكن اساعدك بمعلومات عربية...:5::5::5:
والان نبدأ اول مسألة هي منهجية البحث او اصول كتابة البحوث...:79::79::79:

اهم الخطوات المنهجية للبحوث العلمية هي:
1- اختيار موضوع البحث وصياغة العنوان 
2- اعداد خطة البحث 3- كتابة المقدمة 
4 - الاشارة الى مفاهيم الدراسة
5- الاشارة الى اهمية البحث 
6- تحديد اهداف البحث 7- الاشارة الى نوع الدراسة 
8- تحديد المنهج المستخدم 9- تصميم فروض الدراسة او تساؤلاتها 
10-الاشارة الى ادوات الدراسة 
11- تحديد مجتمع البحث (الفئات المختارة) 
12- استعراض الدراسات السابقة والبحوث المتقارنه 
13-مجالات الدراسة وتنقسم الى (مجال بشرى – جغرافى – زمنى )
14-مرحلة جمع البيانات 
15- مرحلة تفريغ البيانات
16- مرحلة جدولة البيانات 
17- مرحلة تحليل وتفسير البيانات 
18- القضايا التى يسيرها الباحث 
19- نتائج البحث (الخلاصة والتوصيات)
20- كتابة المراجع العلمية 
21- ارفاق الملاحق​ 
شروط العنوان الجيد هي: 
1- يجب ان يكون العنوان موجزا 
2- ان يكون واضحا
3 – يجب ان يحقق العنوان اهدافه
4 – يجب ان يغطى اهداف البحث 
5 – مراعاة سلامة الصياغة 
6 – ان يكون العنوان جاذبا 
7 – ان يتمشى العنوان مع (الاهداف مع الغرض أوالتساؤلات مع المشتملات + النتائج)​


----------



## م.الغفاري (3 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية يا رب

على هالمساعدات الحلوة


----------



## اسلام العراقية (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أرجو مساعدتي في عمل خريطة للمنزل مع الواجهة بهذه المعطيات شاكرا تعاونكم وأمدكم الله بالصحة وأعانكم على عمل الخير .
 مشاهدة المرفق ط®ط±ظٹط·ط© ط§ظ„ط§ط±ط¶.doc


*1- **قطعة الأرض مثلثة الشكل كما مبين بالرسم أعلاه **.*
*2- **قاعدة المثلث تمثل الجهة اليسرى من البيت المجاور الذي يقع خلف القطعة .*
*3- **الضلع الأيسر للقطعة المثلثة يواجه الشارع العام ويبلغ طوله ( 14 م ² ) .*
*4- **الضلع الأيمن للقطعة المثلثة يواجه شارع خدمي ويبلغ طوله ( 14 م ² ) .*
*5- **المساحة الكلية لقطعة الأرض تبلغ ( 227 م ² ) .*
*6- **المطلوب من الخدمات في القطعة : *
*أ – الطابق الأرضي :*
*· **المطبخ : مساحته 4×4 م ² *
*· **غرفة المعيشة : 5×5 م ²*
*· **غرفة الضيوف + حمام صغير من ضمنها : 7×4.5 م ²*
*· **غرفة نوم : 4×5 م ²*
*· **حمام .*
*· **مخزن .*
*· **كراج سيارة وحديقة .*
* ب- الطابق الأول :*
*· **ثلاثة غرف نوم مع حمام في كل غرفة قياس كل غرفة 4×5 م ² .*
*· **مطبخ صغير .*
*· **غرفة معيشة صغيرة .*

*مع مراعاة التهوية والإضاءة لكل المنزل وعمل البلكونات .*


----------



## المجروحة (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر صاحب الموضوع القيم هذا ويعطيه ألف عافية يارب
ولو سمحتوا عايزة طلبين ويارب الاقيهم لأني تهت وانا بدور عليهم وما لقيتهم وما ضل وقت معي 
وهما الأول بحث عن عمارة الرومانيسك في فرنسا بس ويكون مرفق فيها تحليل لكنيسة انجوليوم تحليل معماري أكيد من حيث المساقط والواجهات والاعمدة والزخارف والهيئة والانشائي أكيد فاهميني ساعدوني ربنا يخليكم وباللغة العربية
وطلبي التاني ياريت لو عندكم اي مواقع أو كتب أو أبحاث عن التخطيط الهيكلي للمدن ودا محتاجاه جدا بصراحة وطبعا باللغة الانجليزية structural Planning وياريت بأقرب وقت حد يساعدني الله يخليكم لأنو التسليم بكرة وانا ما لقيت شي لحتى الان والتجات اليكم ويارب تساعدوني 
ويعطيكم ألف عافية يارب ومشكورين مقدما


----------



## jana (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مؤيد التايكر قال:


> -1- عرض الدرجات والمداخل يحسب على أساس التفريغ الكثيف والسريع للجمهور وفقا للقاعدة المتبعة لحساب عرض الدرجة:
> عرض الدرجة = عدد الأمكنة
> زمن التفريغ بالثواني *1.25
> - 2 -أبعاد وشكل المدرج :
> ...




جزاك الله خيراا اخي ...ولكن المعلومات غير واضحة قليلا:4:



مؤيد التايكر قال:


> -----------------------------------
> Jana ان شاء الله يكون هذا المطلوب , في عندي بحث كامل عن الملاعب إختر الذي تريدينه .
> أتمنى الرد من أجل المساعدة



ايوه تمام.. لو ممكن حضرتك ترفعه على المنتدى أكون شاكرة جدااا...وان شاء الله أقدر استفيد منه ..​


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا كتير على طرح هالفكرة الحلوة
و يا ريت نقدر نتساعد و نتعاون حتى تعم الفائدة للكل
انا مشروعي التخرج مجمع كليات فيو كليات هندسية و طبية و علمية بالاضافة الى مراكز ابحاث و مراكز طلابية متعددة و سكن جامعي .....الخ
يا ريت اذا بتقدرو تساعدوني في تجميع اكبر قدر ممكن من الكليات المميزة بالتصميم و الافكار 
شكرا كتير للمساعدة و التعاون
و بالتوفيق نشالله


----------



## miro1_6 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندسة دنياقديما
انا حطيتلك مشروعين حتلاقيهم فى الصفحة التانية من المشروع
يارب يفيدوكى


----------



## miro1_6 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

المجروحة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكر صاحب الموضوع القيم هذا ويعطيه ألف عافية يارب
> ولو سمحتوا عايزة طلبين ويارب الاقيهم لأني تهت وانا بدور عليهم وما لقيتهم وما ضل وقت معي
> وهما الأول بحث عن عمارة الرومانيسك في فرنسا بس ويكون مرفق فيها تحليل لكنيسة انجوليوم تحليل معماري أكيد من حيث المساقط والواجهات والاعمدة والزخارف والهيئة والانشائي أكيد فاهميني ساعدوني ربنا يخليكم وباللغة العربية
> ...




المجروحة:

دى معلومات لقيتها يارب تفيدك
وانا لسه بدور لو لقيت حاجة ححطهالك على طول


يتم التخطيط العمرانى على اربعة مراحل رئيسة:

المرحلة الاولى :

التخطيط الهيكلى:-
ويكون على مستوى المدينة ويقصد به رسم الخطوط العريضة التى تواجه عمليات التنمية العمرانية موضحة الاستعمالات الرئيسية للاراضى من استعمال سكنى وتجارى وسياحى وصناعى وترفيهى وخدمات وغيرهامن الاستعمالات التى تتفق مع طبيعةالمدينة وظروفها واحتياجات القاطنين بها من الاحفاظ على النواحى الجمالية بهدف توفير بيئة سكنية صحية امنة تؤدى وظيفتها على الوجه الاكمل مع توفير مساحات كافية ودراسة جيدة لمواقع الخدمات العامة وخاصة المطارات وخظوظ السكة الحديدية وشبكات الشوارع والمرافق الرئيسية العامة لتغطى الوحدة المحلية بكفاءة عالية وكذلك دراسة المناطق الاثرية والتاريخية ومواقع التميز فى المدينة او القرية بهدف حسن استغلالها وتامينها والحفاظ عليها...
وهذا التخطيط يتعامل مع كل العناصر الطبيعية الواقع فى نطاق الوحدة المحلية ككل وليس كجزء منها وذلك فى اطار التخطيط الاقليمى للاقليم الذى تقع فيه.


ويراعى فى اعداد مشروعات التخطيط الهيكلى للمدن او القرى ان يكون شاملا و متكاملا ومحققا للاحتياجات العمرانية على المدى الطوي
ويقوم التخطيط الهيكلى على الدراسات المتكاملة البيئية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والعمرانية ....
ويتكون التخطيط الهيكلى من مجموعة خرائط تصنف كما يلى:
1- خرائط استعمالات الاراضى موضح عليها المناطق السكنية والتجارية والصناعية والترفيهية والسياحية والاثرية والزراعية 
2- خرائط شبكة الطرق والشوارع الرئيسية والمطارات والسكك الحديدية والمجارى المائية والموانىء البحرية 
3- خرائط موقع الخدمات العامة متل المدارس والمستشفيات والمبانى الادارية والحدائق والملاعب والمنتزهات.
4- خرائط الشبكات المرافق العامة كالمياه والصرف الصحى والكهرباء والغاز والتليفونات.

المرحلة الثانية:

التخطيط التفصيلى:
وهو التخطيط الذى يعد الى جزء من المدينة حيث يتم فيه اعداد مشروعات التخطيط التفصيلى للمناطق التى يتكون منها التخطيط الهيكلى للمدينة او القرية ..
لذلك فهو يخطط جزء من المدينة وتصنف التخطيطات كما يلى:


1- ارتفاعات المبانى وطابعهاة المعمارى وكثافتها السكانية والبنائية وعدد الوحدات.
2- الاسكان من حيث موقع ونوع الاحياء السكنيةالتى تحقق الكثافة التى افترضها التخطيط الهيكلى للنسيج العمرانى فيه.
3- تكوين الفراغات وتتابعها بين الانشطة .
4- تخطيط المراكز والمحاور التجارية والصناعية.
5- التخطيط التفصيلى للمناطق الخضراء سواء على شكل مسطحات خضراء او اشجار او اى عناصر تجميلية اخرى.
6- استعمالات الارض واشغالات المبانى.
7- تخطيط شبكة الطرق ودراسة الحركة المرورية .
8- تخطيط وتصميم اماكن انتظار السيارات حيث اعداداها وانواعها ومستوياتها وكفاءتها 
9- تخطيط الشوارع السكنية التى تمثل ادنى مستوى من التخديم على المحلات 
10- تخطيط ممرات المشاة الرئيسية والفرعية كمحاور حركة السكان .
11- الاشتراطات الخاصة بالمناطق التاريخية والسياحية والاثرية بما يكفل الحفاظ عليها وفقا للقوانين المنظمة لها فى الدولة.

المرحلة الثالثة:

التصميم البيئى:
وهو التصميم الذى يدرس تنسيق المواقع فى المدينة مثل تصميم انواع الممرات والمواد المستخدمة لارضيات المدينة وانواع التشجير فيها حسب وظائفها متل استعمال مصدات الرياح او اشجار مثمرة 
بالاضافة الى ذلك يدرس كيفية رى المسطحات الخضراء والاشجار وتوزيعها فى الشوارع باعتبارها جزء من التصميم العام للفراغ فى المدينة كما يدرس البرجولات والعناصر المائية واستغلالها فى شكل بحيرات طبيعية او صناعية للاستحمام او لتربية الاسماك او فى شكل نافورات مائية كما يتم ايضا دراسة المقاعد العامة فى الحدائق

المرحلة الرابعة :

تخطيط المشروع:
وهو التخطيط المتميز للمشاريع المتخصصة متل مشاريع المبانى او الرى او المشاريع التجارية او الصناعية او مشايع البنية التحتية والشوارع وهو عادة يدخل فيه الكثير من العلوم الطبيعية والكيميائية والهندسية والجيولوجية او الاقتصاد اى على حسب دراسة نوعية المشروع المراد عمله فى المدينة او القري


----------



## miro1_6 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

وبرضو اللينك ده كويس ليكى يا مجروحة:

http://www.qualityplanning.org.nz/plan-topics/structure-planning.php

http://www.vitalplaces.com.au/StructurePlanning.html


----------



## وائل ايراجون (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*اهلا بكى فى قائمة المساعدين اخت ميرو*



miro1_6 قال:


> انت ممتاز جدا يا وائل بجد
> 
> وانا معاكم برضو
> اى خدمة اقدر اقدمها انا موجودة


 
متشكر جداً اخت ميرو 
ويا اهلا بيكى فى قائمة المساعدين 
وان شاء الله القائمه تزيد اكتر واكتر 
وكل سنه وانتى طيب

......​


----------



## miro1_6 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يخليك وائل ويكرمك
فكرة رائعة وتستاهل المشاركة

والفضل ليك بعد ربنا
ولو انت كمان عايز تتطلب متتكسفش

وربنا يساعدنا ان شاء الله


----------



## المجروحة (3 أكتوبر 2008)

miro1_6 قال:


> المجروحة:
> 
> دى معلومات لقيتها يارب تفيدك
> وانا لسه بدور لو لقيت حاجة ححطهالك على طول
> ...


 

تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي ميرو بجد يعطيكي ألف عافية 
المواقع تجنن بالفعل 
غلبتك معي وتسلم ايدك مرة تانية 
الله يخليكي يارب​


----------



## miro1_6 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

انا فى خدمتك ياقمراية

واى طلبات كلنا هنا معاكى


----------



## وائل ايراجون (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*اخى الكريم على ماجد حامد*



علي ماجد جميد قال:


> شكرا لكم على الاهتمام...
> الانماط المعمارية او النمط والنمطية المعمارية....
> ان ممكن اشرحلكم الي اعرفه عن النمط:
> >>ان الشكل المبنى ممكن ان يتجذر ويشير الى فكرة اولية مجردة للشكل تعرف باسم النمط البنائي building type >>>>والذي يتأتى عن طريق النظرية النمطيىة Theory of Typology ....
> ...


 


اخى على / كفايه مساعدتك لينا 
وكمان الموضوع ده مخصص للطلبات 
فمتقولش انك طولت علينا​ 
والحمد لله وجدت كتاب Anthony Vidler ; “THE IDEA OF TYPE”
موجود على النت ( يعنى مش للتحميل ... تقرأه على النت )
وبالامكان انك تحمله بس صفحه صفحه 
والكتـــاب صفحاته كتيــــــــــــــر
اسف انى اتأخرت فى الرد:80:
واسف انى مش لاقى الكتاب للتحميــــل:80:
.....​ 
الكتاب هنــــــا
Anthony Vidler ; “THE IDEA OF TYPE​ 
ودى سلسلــــة كتب 
Anthony Vidler ​ 
........
والله ده اللى قدرت عليه
متـــزعلش
يارب تفيدك وجــــارى البحث عن روابط اخــــرى
:55:​


----------



## نادية (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرو عايزاكى ضرورى افتحى ******


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (3 أكتوبر 2008)

:63:  كيف يتم إدراج جدول من برنامج الأكسل إلى برنامج الأوتوكاد لرسم مخطط محددة احداثياته مسبقا ً في الأكسل؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر..


----------



## وائل ايراجون (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههه انتى اللى طلبتى صور استادات ... اليكى طلبك .. ويا رب تكون كافيه*



jana قال:


> ايوه فعلا هو مطلوب في مادة ال Working وهو في الاصل بحث عن الملاعب الرياضية ولكن تم تقسيمة لعدة أجزاء وانا أخدت جزء المدرجات
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اليـــكى بعض صور للمدرجات

اولا هذه صور حبيت اعرضها فقط يعنى ملهاش صلة بطلبك













وهذه بعض صور المدرجات 

































.........

ملعب ستامفورد بريدج






المكان : لندن\انجلترا
النادي : تشيلسى
سنة البناء : 1997
سعة الاستاد :42.229
____________

ملعب الاولمبيكو







المكان : روما\ايطاليا
النادي : لاتسيو\روما
سنة البناء : 1952
سعة الاستاد :82.307
___________________

ملعب اولد ترافورد






المكان : مانشستر\انجلترا
النادي : مانشستر يونايتد
سنة البناء : 1910
سعة الاستاد : 68.174
__________________

ملعب جيمس بارك​




المكان : مانشستر\انجلترا
النادي : مانشستر يونايتد
سنة البناء : 1910
سعة الاستاد : 68.174
__________________

ملعب لويس الثانى





​ 
المكان : مونت كارلوا\فرنسا
النادي: موناكو
سنة البناء : 1985
سعة الاستاد : 18.581
__________________

ملعب الهايبرى






المكان : لندن\انجلترا
النادي: الارسنال
سنة البناء : 1997
سعة الاستاد : 38.500
_____________________

ملعب دراجاوا







المكان : بورتو\البرتغال
النادي: بورتو
سنة البناء : 2003
سعة الاستاد : 50.103
_________________

ملعب دى فرانس






المكان : سانيت دينيس\فرنسا
النادي: الاستاد الوطنى
سنة البناء : 1998
سعة الاستاد : 80.000
__________________

ملعب اليانز ارينا (اجمل ملعب على الاطلاق)​ 






المكان : ميونيخ\المانيا
النادي : بايرن ميونمخ\ ميونخ 1860
سنة البناء :: 2005
سعة الاستاد : 66.000
______________________

ملعب سنتياجو برنابيو







المكان : مدريد\اسبانيا
النادي: ريال مدريد
سنة البناء : 1947
سعة الاستاد : 80.354
________________

ملعب كالديرون






المكان : مدريد\اسبانيا
النادي :: اتليتكو مدريد
سنة البناء :: 1966
سعة الاستاد :: 57.500
____________________

ملعب امستردام





​

المكان : امستردام\هولندا
النادي : اياكس امستردام
سنة البناء : 1996
سعة الاستاد : 51.324
__________________

ملعب فيلبس​ 






المكان : ايندهوفن\هولندا
النادي : ايندهوفن
سنة البناء : 1913
سعة الاستاد : 36.500
_________________

ملعب انفيلد




​ 
المكان : ليفربول\انجلترا
النادي : ليفربول
سنة البناء : 1996
سعة الاستاد : 45.000
___________________

ملعب اويل ارينا






المكان : هامبورج\المانيا
النادي : هامبورج
سنة البناء : 2000
سعة الاستاد : 55.000
____________________

ملعب برلين الاوليمبى






المكان : برلين\المانيا
النادي: هيرتا برلين
سنة البناء : 1936
سعة الاستاد : 76.065
__________________​ 
ملعب ويمبلي






المكان : لندن\ انجلترا
النادي: متعدد الاستخدام
سنة البناء : 2007
سعة الاستاد : 90.000
______________________
ملعب دى لوز






المكان : لشبونة\البرتغال
النادي: بينفيكا
سنة البناء : 2003
سعة الاستاد : 65,647
______________________

برج العرب 










المكان : الاسكندريه\مصر
النادي: متعدد الاستخدام
سنة البناء : 2006
سعة الاستاد : 80.000
_________________________
استاد القاهرة الدولي










المكان : القاهرة\مصر
النادي: الاهلي
سنة البناء : 1960
سعة الاستاد : 74.100
________________________

استاد الملك فهد الدولي (يملك اكبر غطاء لملعب في العالم)











المكان :الرياض\المملكة السعودية العربيه
النادي: الهلال \ الشباب
سنة البناء : 1987
سعة الاستاد : 67.000
____________________________


يــــا رب تعجبــــك الصور 
قبل تعجبك يا رب تكون مفيده

اجمل التــــحيات لكى
​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*انـــا اسفمش هقدر اســـاعدك*



اسلام العراقية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أرجو مساعدتي في عمل خريطة للمنزل مع الواجهة بهذه المعطيات شاكرا تعاونكم وأمدكم الله بالصحة وأعانكم على عمل الخير .
> مشاهدة المرفق 30376
> ...





انا اسف اخت اسلام العراقيه
مش هقدر اســـاعدك فى طلبك ده انا لسه موصلتش للمرله اللى تخلينى اساعدك فى الكايه دى

يـــــــا جماعه يا ريت حد يتكرم ويســــاعد الاخت اسلام

وله جزيل الشكر 
وتحيـــاتى لكى اخت اسلام 
والله لو كان بأيدى اساعدك مكنتش اتأخرت 

وكل سنه وانتى طيبه
​


----------



## jana (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااا ... ان شاء الله تكون مفيدة...ان لم يكن في جزئية المدرجات بشكل خاص أكيد هتفيدني في المشروع بشكل عام ....... شكراا مرة تانية


----------



## وائل ايراجون (3 أكتوبر 2008)

المجروحة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكر صاحب الموضوع القيم هذا ويعطيه ألف عافية يارب
> ولو سمحتوا عايزة طلبين ويارب الاقيهم لأني تهت وانا بدور عليهم وما لقيتهم وما ضل وقت معي
> وهما الأول بحث عن عمارة الرومانيسك في فرنسا بس ويكون مرفق فيها تحليل لكنيسة انجوليوم تحليل معماري أكيد من حيث المساقط والواجهات والاعمدة والزخارف والهيئة والانشائي أكيد فاهميني ساعدوني ربنا يخليكم وباللغة العربية
> ...


 


اولا طلبك متكرر ارجو مراجعة الردود وهتلاقى بعض المعلومات التى تخص 
العماره الرومانسيكيه

ومع ذلك اليكى بعض المعلومات الاخرى 

*==> عمارة الرومانيسك <==*
بالرغم من الحملات البربرية على الإمبراطورية الرومانية التي أدت إلى خراب المنشآت المعمارية الرومانية، إلا أن تأثير العمارة الرومانية بقي عندما أعيد إنشاء الأبنية. ولكنها بدأت تتغير تدريجيا لاكتساب نمط واضح فيها يوصف بالعمارة الرومانيسك التي استمرت إلى سنة 1150، نظرا لتأثرها بالعمارة الرومانية بدرجة كبيرة، شأنها شأن العمارة الهيلندسية المتأثرة بالعمارة الهيلينية، باعتبارها تعبيرا جديا عن الفضاءات والشعور الإنساني في خلال تلك الفترة. و من أهم مميزات أبنية عمارة الرومانيسك ما يلي:
استخدام العقود والأقبية الاسطوانية.
استخدام العقود والأقبية العرضية.
استخدام القبب، و هي من ميزات العمارة الهيلندسية.
استخدام الأكتاف و الدعائم لمماشاة خطوط الشد في القوام و كذلك الجدران العريضة.
استخدام الأعمدة الدقيقة في منظور المداخل و الواجهات لإعطاء الصفة الشاقولية لها.
استخدام الأبراج و النوافذ الصغيرة فيها.
و أخيرا، و هو أهم مميزات هذه العمارة ، استعمال المواد بحسب طبيعتها، فلم تستنسخ الأشكال التي كانت تستعمل في الخشب عندما استعمل الحجر بدلا منه، كما كان عليه الحال في أبنية أغلب البلدان في أوربا و آسيا، فاستعمل الحجر و الخشب وفق ظروف و خصائص المناطق فيها.
و فيما يلي عرض موجز للعمارة الرومانيسكية في كل من إيطاليا و فرنسا و إنكلترا:
في إيطاليا اتسمت العمارة الرومانيسكية بالمحافظة، فاحتفظ بالمقنطرات والقباب البيزنطية واستعمل الخشب ولكن بدقة أكثر. وبصورة عامة فان الضخامة الموجودة في العمارة الرومانية نحفت، والتراكيب خفت ومستوى المهارة الفنية ارتفع كثيرا. كما استعمل الطابوق المفخور بجانب الأحجار في الأماكن التي توفرت فيها تلك المواد. 
وفي فرنسا استعملت في البداية الجملونات الخشبية في السقوف ثم استبدلت إلى المقنطرات، كما استخدمت الأعمدة المثمنة لتحمل القوى إضافة إلى الأكتاف التي استخدمت كثيرا في الكنائس لمقاومة القوى الدافعة. كما استخدمت الروافد المضلعة في المقنطرات.
أما في إنكلترا فقد تطورت العمارة بصورة بطيئة، إذ استمر العمل فيها إلى سنة 950 م بتعليمات شفهية لتقليد الأعمدة والعقود الرومانية. ثم ظهرت العمارة الرومانيسكية بصورة متوازية لظهورها في فرنسا. غير أن الزخارف والأناقة المتناسبة فيها كانت أكثر تقدما من التصاميم الرومانيسكية في فرنسا. وتعتبر كاتدرائية "دورهام" سنة 1093 م، من أعظم المنشآت المصممة ذات المقنطرات المضلعة. ولقد استعملت العقود المدببة بدلا من المدورة وكذلك استعملت الأكتاف.


واليكى هذا الرابط 
يضم بعض المعلومات بالصورعن الحضاره الرومانسيكيه
اضغطى ===>هنــــــــا<=== للدخول

​


----------



## miro1_6 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

اسلام العراقية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أرجو مساعدتي في عمل خريطة للمنزل مع الواجهة بهذه المعطيات شاكرا تعاونكم وأمدكم الله بالصحة وأعانكم على عمل الخير .
> مشاهدة المرفق 30376
> 
> 
> ...



بصى ياقمر
لازم المشروع تعمليه بنفسك علشان ده تصميمك انتى

بس ممكن نساعدك فى اساسيات تصميم المنزل

مثلا:
راعى اتجاه الرياح فى المنطقة اللى حيتعمل فيها المشروع
وخلى بالك ان الرياح لازم يبقى اخرها الحمامات علشان الروايح متتنقلش جوه البيت

الجزء المثلث طبعا مشكلة كبيرة بس ده حسب زاويته ومساحته
ممكن تخلى فيه البلكونة وتبقى برضو تهوية للبيت وتخلى جزء صغير من حرف المثلث صندوق زهور ارضى يغطى المنطقة دى

بالنسبة للربط بين حجرات المنزل:
اساس اى بيت فيه الحركة صح لازم يكون فيه محورين اساسيان والافضل يكونوا متعامدين
محور يمر بغرف المعيشة والسفرة والاستقبال
ومحور يؤدى لغرف النوم بحيث تعملى فصل بين الاتنيين
ويكون فى خصوصية لغرف النوم للتحرك خلالها بسهولة اثناء مرور الزوار


طبعا راعى ان الصرف للحمامات والمطبخ يكون قريب للتوفير فى استخدام المواسير 

ححاول انزلك بلانات لامثلة منازل وتكون سهلة عليكى تعملى زيها


وربنا يوفقك


----------



## miro1_6 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

دى بلانات لوحدات سكنية ان شاء الله تكون مفيدة:


على قد ماقدر جبتهالك مثلثة الشكل


----------



## المجروحة (3 أكتوبر 2008)

وائل ايراجون قال:


> اولا طلبك متكرر ارجو مراجعة الردود وهتلاقى بعض المعلومات التى تخص
> العماره الرومانسيكيه​
> ومع ذلك اليكى بعض المعلومات الاخرى​
> *==> عمارة الرومانيسك <==*
> ...



أخي اولا تسلم ايدك كتير على المجهود غلبتك معي
بس انا طلبت عن فرنسا بالذات وليس الرومانيسك بصفة عامة
والمعولمات دي موجودة عندي بس عن فرنسا ما عندي فمتحيرة بالبحث وشو اعمل 
بس الله يعطيك العافية ما قصرت يسلمو ايديك يارب​


----------



## بنار اسيا (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ما شاء الله على الفكرة الرائعة 
اسال الله لكم التوفيق
وخاصة صاحب الفكرة اخي وائل ايراجون
بوركت
وجزاك الله كل خير وسهل الله واجبك هذا
وان شاء الله ماراح نبخل بالمساعدة
وربنا يقدرنا
ان شاء الله
...بالتوفيق
جزاكم الله وكتيها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## علي ماجد جميد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

وائل ايراجون قال:


> اخى على / كفايه مساعدتك لينا
> 
> وكمان الموضوع ده مخصص للطلبات
> فمتقولش انك طولت علينا​
> ...


 
يا اخي شكرا لكـ ولمساعدتك لي...
ولكن خليني في بالكـ للمواضيع الي انا محتاجهة...
وشكرا جزيلا لكـ ولجهودك العظيمة الي بتبذلها لعمل الخير...
وربي يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكـ..​


----------



## amany hassan (3 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks aloooooooooooot ali maged


----------



## علي ماجد جميد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

وائل ايراجون قال:


> اخى على / كفايه مساعدتك لينا
> 
> وكمان الموضوع ده مخصص للطلبات
> فمتقولش انك طولت علينا​
> ...


 
يا اخي العزيز انا عارف اني بحملك فوق طاقتك لكني اؤكد على الموضوع لحاجتي الفعلية والماسة اليها... والروابط الي حضرتك مشكور اعطيتنياهم مجرد تصفح فيه الكثييييييييييير من الصفحات المحجوبة:55::4::55::4::55::4::55:
وان شاء الله باقي الاعضاء ما بيتأخروا لو بيقدروا...:80::80::80:
وللتذكير انا عايز بالضبط:::::79::79::79:
طلبي في بعض الكتب التالية
1. Anthony Vidler ;“THE IDEA OF TYPE”
2. , Anthony Vidler ; “THE PRODUCTION OF TYPES”
3. , Anthony Vidler ; “THIRD TYPOLOGY”
4. مقالات عن النمطية والانماط المعمارية لايزنمان والدو روسي..
5. مقالات عن النمطية الرابعة او fourth typology ...
6. الانماط الشعرية...
7. الانماط الفعالة..active typies
8. الانماط المولدة::roduction typies
9. الــــــــ Archtype
10. احتاااااااج كل حاجة عن الانمااااااااط المعمارية...بما فيها الانماط


----------



## علي ماجد جميد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

وائل ايراجون قال:


> اخى على / كفايه مساعدتك لينا
> 
> وكمان الموضوع ده مخصص للطلبات
> فمتقولش انك طولت علينا
> ...





يا اخي العزيز انا عارف اني بحملك فوق طاقتك لكني اؤكد على الموضوع لحاجتي الفعلية والماسة اليها... والروابط الي حضرتك مشكور اعطيتنياهم مجرد تصفح فيه الكثييييييييييير من الصفحات المحجوبة:55::4::55::4::55::4::55:
وان شاء الله باقي الاعضاء ما بيتأخروا لو بيقدروا...:80::80::80:
وللتذكير انا عايز بالضبط:::::79::79::79:
طلبي في بعض الكتب التالية
1. Anthony Vidler ;“THE IDEA OF TYPE”
2. , Anthony Vidler ; “THE PRODUCTION OF TYPES”
3. , Anthony Vidler ; “THIRD TYPOLOGY”
4. مقالات عن النمطية والانماط المعمارية لايزنمان والدو روسي..
5. مقالات عن النمطية الرابعة او fourth typology ...
6. الانماط الشعرية...
7. الانماط الفعالة..active typies
8. الانماط المولدة::roduction typies
9. الــــــــ Archtype
10. احتاااااااج كل حاجة عن الانمااااااااط المعمارية...بما فيها الانماط الاسلامية::: 

وشكرا للجميع واخص بالذكر الاخ وائل::
​


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (4 أكتوبر 2008)

إلى jana هذا الموضوع بالكامل " منقول " لكن حبيت آخذ الشيء الذي يخصك , إن شاء الله تستفيدين منه .
الملاعب الرياضية:
•	الأمور الواجب مراعاتها عند تصميم الملاعب الرياضية:
1-	توجه محاور الملاعب إما نحو الشمال- الجنوب أو نحو الشرق-غرب, ولكن التوجيه الأمثل لمحور الملعب هو( شمال شرق) (جنوب غرب) لضمان أن تكون الشمس خلف المتفرجين.
2-	يعطى ميل للأمكنة وقوفا وجلوسا حتى يتمكن المتفرج من رؤية الملعب دون أن تعترضه صفوف المتفرجين, وبالتالي تعطى لمدرجات شكل القطع المكافئ لأنها تحقق أفضل شروط الرؤيا في الجوانب الأكثر طولا.
3-	يجب بناء الإستاد ضمن طبيعة جذابة , وبالقرب من الشوارع الهامة ويؤمن لذلك ساحات لوقوف السيارات.
4- عرض الدرجات والمداخل يحسب على أساس التفريغ الكثيف والسريع للجمهور وفقا للقاعدة المتبعة لحساب عرض الدرجة:
عرض الدرجة = عدد الأمكنة 
زمن التفريغ بالثواني *1.25 

•	مقاييس ملاعب المشروع:

نوع اللعب	الطول بالمتر	العرض بالمتر	أبعاد المرمى و الشبكة
كرة القدم
90-105-120
50-70-90	اتساع المرمى 7.32م وارتفاعه 2.44م
الهوكي	91.4س0	54.85	اتساع المرمى 3.64 وارتفاعه2.13م
كرة اليد	100-105	55-65	اتساع المرمى 3م وارتفاعه 2م
كرة السلة	24-28	13-15	اللوحة1.8م*1.2م وارتفاع الحلقة 3.05م وقطرها45سم
كرة الطائرة	18.30	9.15	ارتفاع الشبكة 2.43م
الريشة الطائرة
(الفردي)	13.43	5.18	ارتفاع الشبكة عند القائم 1.55م
الريشة الطائرة
(الزوجي)	13.43	6.10	وفي الوسط 1.53م
التنس(الفردي)	23.80	8.23	ارتفاع الشبكة في الوسط 91.5 سم
التنس(الزوجي)	23.80	1.53-11	ارتفاع الشبكة في الوسط 91.5 سم
تنس الطاولة	2.75	1.53	ارتفاع الشبكة 15م
كرة الماء	30	20	اتساع المرمى 3م:وارتفاعه0.9م (فوق سطح الماء)


•	مقاييس خاصة بملاعب التنس :
من أجل 4 لاعبين ................ 10.97* 32.77م
من أجل لاعبين.................... 8.23* 23.77م
المسافة الجانبية الإضافية< =........ 3.65م
المسافة الجانية الإضافية( للمباريات).. 4م 
المسافة الجانبية في العمق........... 6.40م
المسافة بين ملعبين متجاورين...... 6م 
ارتفاع الشبك في الوسط............ 0.91م
ارتفاع الشبك في النهايتين.......... 1.06م
ارتفاع الشبك المحيط بالملعب...... 4م
وهذا السياج يكون عادة من الشبك المعدني بسماكة 2.5سم وفراغات ذات قطر وسطي 4سم.
الإنارة الصناعية بارتفاع 10 م وعلى الجوانب.

•	المسابح المكشوفة:
تعد العناصر المائية وخاصة المسابح من عناصر الجذب المهمة في النوادي الرياضية, فبالإضافة إلى كونها لها نشاط رياضي هام, فهي ذات منظر جمالي تعطي رواد النادي الشعور بالحيوية والحركة التي تكسر الملل والرتابة الناتجة عن جمود الأشياء الساكنة. 
- مساحة المسبح:
لا شك أن العامل الرئيسي في تحديد مساحة المسبح هو المساحة المتوفرة لدينا, ولكن بفرض توفير مساحة جيدة, فإن أقل مساحة سوف نحتاجها تكون وفقا لعاملين:
الأول: هو عدد الأفراد المتوقع أن يستخدموا المسبح في نفس الوقت.
الثاني: إذا كان هناك لوح غطس (لممارسة الغطس).
تحدد بعض المواصفات المقاييس أقل مساحة للمسبح نحتاجها في حالة عدم ممارسة الغطس ب 3.1 م² لكل شخص, بمعنى في حالة كون عدد الأفراد المتوقع أن يستخدموا المسبح في نفس الوقت 6 أشخاص فإن أقل مساحة للمسبح بحيث يكون استخدامه مريحا هي (3.1 * 6 ) أي 18.6م² , أما في حالة أن يكون هناك مكان للغطس فإن أقل قيمة لمساحة المسبح هي 3.1 م لكل شخص بالإضافة إلى 28 م² تخصص للمنطقة المحيطة بلوح الغطس , بمعنى أنه في حالة أن يستخدم المسبح 6 أشخاص في نفس الوقت فإن أقل مساحة للمسبح تكون (3.1 * 6) +28 أي 46.6 م².
- أقل عمق في المسبح : 
عادة ما يقسم المسبح إلى منطقتين الأولى تكون ضحلة , ويتم الدخول للمسبح من خلالها, والثانية هي العميقة وتكون مخصصة للسباحة وبالطبع لا يوجد حد أعلى لعمق المسبح , ولكن يوجد حد أدنى لعمق المسبح في المنطقة الضحلة وهو 90 سم , وفي مسابح الأطفال من الممكن أن تكون قيم الحد الأدنى لعمق المسبح أقل من ذلك .
- ميول أرضية المسبح :
في أرضية المسبح التي تكون عمقها أقل من 1.5م² فإن الميول تكون غير حادة بحيث لا تتعدى 3.5م /3.7م طولي بمعنى 1سم/12سم .
أما في المنطقة التي يكون عمقها أكبر من 1.5م فإنه من الممكن استخدام ميول أكثر حدة وتصل إلى 3.5م / 1.2 م طولي بمعنى 1سم /4 سم.
- التجهيزات المختلفة للمسابح : 
تهدف التجهيزات والمعدات المختلفة في المسبح إلى المحافظة على نظافة المسبح وتوفير بيئة صحية لمستخدميه, وتختلف هذه الأنظمة من حيث الأسلوب والفعالية وتتفق من حيث الهدف, ومن هذه الأنظمة يوجد نظامان هما الأكثر استعمالا:
الأول: نظام فيضان مياه المسبح إلى داخل قناة محيطة به.
الثاني: نظام المهارب السطحية (skimmer).
ففي النظام الأول يتم سحب المياه من المسبح من خلال 3 وسائل:
1-	السحب من أسفل المسبح من خلال مصفاة واحدة أو اكثر.
2-	السحب من مهرب القناة المحيطة بالمسبح.
3-	خط المكنسة vacuum) ) وهو عبارة عن مهرب موجود في أعلى الحائط ومتصل بواسطة خرطوم عائم يوجد فيها مكنسة تتحرك على أرض المسبح أتوماتيكيا أو يدويا, وتقوم هذه المكنسة بمسح أرضية المسبح وسحب المياه والأوساخ الراقدة على أرضية المسبح.
أما في النظام الثاني ((skimmer فيتم سحب المياه عبر 3 خطوط:
1-	خط سحب من أسفل المسبح عبر مصفاة أو أكثر.
2-	خط سحب من أسفل المهارب السطحيةskimmer) ) الموزعة أعلى جدار المسبح والمجهزة بأبواب عائمة تسهل خروج الأوساخ الطافية على سطح مياه المسبح وتمنع دخولها مرة ثانية, ومزودة بسلال سهلة الفك والتنظيف ,ويحتاج المسبح كل 46.5 م² إلى جهاز skimmer واحد.
3-	خط المكنسة vacuum) ) وله نفس الأسلوب كما في النظام الأول.

الصالة المغطاة:
وهي تتكون من عدة عناصر وخدمات مختلفة تقوم بخدمة الجمهور واللاعبين والمشرفون والحكام وكبار الزوار والصحفيين .
•	أبعاد وشكل المدرج : 
تتعلق الأبعاد بالسطوح اللازمة للألعاب . ويستعمل البعدين 20 × 40م من أجل الألعاب التالية والممارسة على مساحة مغطاة : ( كرة اليد ، التنس ، كرة السلة ، كرة الطائرة ، الكرة بالدراجة ، بولو بالدراجة ) . كما تكفي هذه المساحة من أجل الرياضات الأخرى التالية : ركوب الدراجات للمحترفين ، وللمباريات ( تنس الطاولة ، الملاكمة ، المصارعة ، المبارزة بالسيف ، الجودو ، رفع الأثقال ، وبعض ألعاب القوى : رمي الثقل ، الوثب العالي ، والطويل ، والوثب بالعصا ) . ورياضة الملاحة والرياضة البدنية . 
ويتراوح الارتفاع الحر بين 7 و 15 م ويتوقف على حجم المدرج المغطى . ويبنى السقف عادة على شكل قبو يمتد باتجاه رمية الكرات . ويجب أن يكون الفراغ الداخلي دون أعمدة ويسمح بالرؤيا الجيدة . 
•	الإضاءة الطبيعية والإضاءة الاصطناعية : 
من أجل ألعاب الكرات يجب تأمين مرونة كبيرة في تحريك منابع الإنارة . وتنار أماكن المتفرجين بشدة أقل ، بحيث يمكن تمييزها ببساطة من الساحات ، وتؤمن إضاءة جيدة بشكل عام ( 150 – 200 لوكس ) من أجل الملاكمة ، والمصارعة ، والجمباز ، وتنس الطاولة ، والمبارزة بالسيف .. الخ . والإنارة عموما مباشرة . 

شدة ضوئية متجانسة فوق الساحات وهناك إنارة إضافية مساعدة . إنارة غير مباشرة من الأعلى 
احتمال انبهار المشاهدين من الأشعة الساقطة جانبيا والشدة الضوئية غير متساوية إنارة جانبية عن طريق فتحات أسفل القبة 
احتمال انبهار المشاهدين من الأشعة الساقطة جانبيا والشدة الضوئية غير متساوية إنارة على شكل جمالون 
إنارة حرارة قوية واحتمال انبهار المشاهدين من الأشعة الجانبية الساقطة . إنارة جانبية "جدران زجاجية " 
نظر الرياضيين يقع على سطوح زجاجية كاشفة وهناك خطر الانبهار أثناء التمارين الرياضية في الاتجاه الطولي للمدرج . إنارة جبهية "جدران زجاجية " 

•	تكييف الصالات : يحتاج الرياضيون إلى درجات حرارة مختلفة عن تلك التي للجمهور ، وبالتالي من الضروري فصل أنظمة التدفئة . 
اقتصاديا : استخدام التدفئة بالهواء الساخن عن طريق فتحات واقعة تحت مدرجات الأمكنة وقوفا وجلوسا ، لكن هناك خطر تجمع الحرارة تحت السقف . 
توزع مضخمات الصوت بشكل مدروس ، وتستعمل مواد عازلة للصوت . 
•	الغرف الملحقة : 
للرياضيين : تؤمن تجهيزات مكثفة ، ومفصولة وظيفيا ، ومدروسة نظريا وسماعيا للردهات وأماكن المتفرجين . 
توزيع الغرف : مشاجب ، مغاسل ، أدشاش ، صالات التدليك ، وللانتظار ، وللخدمات الصحية ، والخدمات الطبية ، مهملات ، صالة للحكام ، صالة للمدربين ، وللمدعوين ، صالة للطعام ، صالة اجتماعات ، صالة تحضير ، كما هناك صالة استقبال ، وأخرى للتقديم ، ومركز شرطة ، وإطفاء . وخدمة المدرج المغطى ، وتغطية إذاعية وتلفزيونية وصحف . 
يؤمن للمتفرجين : ردهات ، مشاجب ، مراحيض ، وأجهزة هاتف عامة ، ومكتب للبريد ، وصالة للبيع . 
•	كرة الطاولة :
الطاولة أفقية ذات لون أخضر داكن مع حدود بيضاء . 
ارتفاع الطاولة فوق مستوى الأرض......................... 76 سم . 
سماكة لوحة الطاولة .........................أكبر أو يساوي 2.5 سم .
طول الشبك ...... 1.83 سم ، وارتفاع الشبك ............ 15.5 سم . 
أبعاد باحة اللعب أكبر من أو تساوي 6 × 12 م ، وبارتفاع من 60- 65 سم يقف خلفها المتفرجون . 
أبعاد الطاولات الصغيرة ............. 1.22 × 2.39 م . 


•	البلياردو :
الإضاءة : يفضل استعمال مصابيح صغيرة توزع النور كليا وبشكل متجانس على كامل سطح اللعبة . وترتفع المصابيح بشكل طبيعي فوق الطاولة ب 80 سم . 
وتستعمل في النوادي المقاييس التالية : 
أبعاد داخلية ( مساحة اللعب ) : 95 × 190 أو 100 × 200 سم . 
الأبعاد الخارجية : 120 × 215 أو 125 × 225 .
المساحة المشغولة : 385 × 480 أو 390 × 490 . 
الوزن بالكغ: 350 أو 450 
•	الملاكمة : أبعاد الحلبة وفقا للتقديرات الدولية : 
4.9 × 4.9 م إلى 6.1 × 6.1 م ، ويستعمل عادة 5.5 × 5.5 . ومن الشائع استعمال الحلبات المرتفعة التي تزيد فيها عرض الحلبة 1 م من كل جانب . أبعاد كلية مع الإضافة 7.5 × 7.5 م إلى 8 × 8 م . 
سطح الأرض مرن قليلا ، والإضاءة تفضل من الأعلى عن تلك التي تأتي من النوافذ لتجنب الانبهار . 
•	ألعاب القوى الثقيلة : 
المصارعة : أبعاد حلبة المباريات 5 × 5 م وتصل إلى 8 × 8 م . الأرضية مكونة من بساط بسمك 10 سم وذو سطح طري . 
رفع الأثقال : أبعاد الساحة 4 × 4 م ، ويفضل استعمال الخشب القاسي للسطح.
•	المسابح المغطاة : 
الجدران : تغطى حتى ارتفاع أكبر من 2.25 م بمواد قابلة للغسل ، ومقاومة للصدمات ، وفوق هذا الارتفاع وفي السقف يستعمل الطلاء المسامي . 
الأرضيات : تستعمل تغطيات لاصقة غير زالقة ، أو بلاطات غير مصقولة ، أو بلاطات محززة أو موزاييك من قطع صغيرة . 
النوافذ : تستعمل الإضاءة الطبيعية المنتظمة ، ومن أجل تجنب تشكل مياه التكاثف يستعمل الزجاج المضاعف . 
الأبواب : تفتح بكاملها نحو الخارج ، وحتى السطح الداخلي العاري للجدار . والمواد المستعملة لا بد أن تكون متينة وغير قابلة للتآكل . 
الإضاءة : الأفقية منها محبذة . 
تجديد الهواء في الساعة الواحدة : 
في المسابح : 2-3 مرات ، وفي المشالح : 5 مرات ، وفي الأدواش : 8-10 مرات . 
تجديد الماء : لحوض السباحين : مرة واحدة كل 7 ساعات ، ولحوض المبتدئين : مرة واحدة كل ساعتين . 
الأحواض : عرض الأحواض : مضاعفات الطول 2.5 م . 
طول الأحواض : 16 / 25 , 20 / , 33 / 50 مترا . 
أبعاد اعتيادية : 
1-	مسابح صغيرة مغطاة 12.5 × 25 م . وأحيانا 20 م . 
2-	مسابح مغطاة عادية : 12.5 × 25 م . 
3-	مسابح كبيرة مغطاة : أ – بأطوال 1 33 و 50 م . 
ب- تتألف من عدة أحواض بطول 25 م . 
ج- تتألف من أحواض منفصلة للسباحين ، 
والغطاسين ، والمبتدئين . 
أبعاد أحواض تعليم السباحة 6 – 8 م × 12.5 أو 8 × 16.6 م . 
ترتفع حواف الحوض 30 – 40 سم فوق الماء . 
عمق الماء : 
لغير السباحين : 0.9 – 1.25 م . 
للسباحين : 1.25 – 3.5 م 
حوض لتعليم السباحة : 0.8 – 1.25 م . 
العمق الأصغر للسباحة : 90 سم . 
مكان استناد الأقدام : 1.2 م أسفل سطح الماء وبعرض 15 سم . 
•	الساونا : 
الإنشاء : عادة من الدعامات أو الألواح الخشبية . ويجب تأمين عزل حراري جيد للجدران . كما يجب اختصار مساحة صالة الاستحمام قدر المستطاع أي أقل أو يساوي 16 متر مربع . وبارتفاع أقل من أو يساوي 2.5 م ، ويغطى الخشب بتكسية سوداء ، للتقليل من الإشعاع الحراري نحو السقف والجدران ، أو تبنى الجدران من الخشب الطري الضخم عدا المنطقة المحيطة بالموقد . 
تبنى المدرجات من ألواح خشبية ، ويقع المدرج العلوي بمسافة تقارب 1 م تحت السقف ، وتبنى الأرضية من مادة غير زالقة ولا تستعمل القصبات الخشبية . 

أنواع حمامات الساونا : 
ساونا بالدخان – ساونا ذات احتراق كلي – ساونا ذات مدخنة . 
الرطوبة النسبية : 5 % أو 10 % من أجل درجة حرارة 90 أو 80 درجة مئوية ، ويمكن أن تبلغ 100 – 120 درجة مع انخفاض متناسب في رطوبة الهواء ، بحيث يتبخر العرق مباشرة . 

3-5-3: خدمات الملاعب:
يحتاج الملعب الرياضي إلى فراغات خدماتية مساعدة سواء للاعبين, الجمهور, الإدارة أو حتى ضيوف الشرف و الصحافيين, وهذه الفراغات هي: 
•	أكشاك قطع التذاكر:
تختلف مساحتها باختلاف العروض المقدمة ومع ذلك فإن أكشاك القطع هذه غالباً ما توضع في منطقة البهو من المبنى سواء الخارجي أو الداخلي ولمعظم أنواع الالعاب المقررة حيث يفترض أن تكون موضوعة بشكل يسهل على الزبائن الوصول إليها دون استفسار أو عرقلة.
ويفضل وجود حجرة واسعة كبيرة للحجز مباشرة خلف أكشاك قطع التذاكر لتخزين لوازم الحجز من بطاقات إضافية واحتياطية.. إلخ كما ينبغي تخصيص حجرة أخرى لخزائن النقود والمحاسبة والتي بدورها تضم غرفة لمدير المحاسبة بالإضافة إلى غرفة أخرى يجري تخصيصها لطبع الإعلانات ولوحات الاسعار.
•	التخزين :
ينبغي إنشاء مخزن عام للاستعمالات المختلفة وخاصة للمقاعد وحواملها، كما يجري تخصيص مكان لتخزين لوازم لعبة الهوكي من المضارب والألواح والزجاج... إلخ من تخزين لوازم الألعاب الأخرى مثل أرضيات لعبة السلة وألواح أهدافها .. الخ حيث يفضل في جميع هذه المناطق التي يتم تخزين لوازم الملاعب فيها أن تكون قريبة من سطح اللعب وذلك لتسهيل عملية إعادة استخدامها دون بذل جهد وإضاعة الوقت اللازم لذلك.
•	غرف تغيير الملابس وخزائنها:
عند تصميم الملاعب المتخصصة بنمط معين من الألعاب كلعبة الهوكي أو كرة السلة يفضل إنشاء غرف لتغيير الملابس لكلا الفريقين على حدة، فمواصفات هذه الغرف تختلف حسب اختلاف نوع الغرف المستخدمة لها. هذا إذا كان الملعب مخصص فقط لهاتين اللعبتين، وبناء عليه فإن جميع المرافق الأخرى كالحمامات ودورات المياه وغرف التدريب وغرف المكاتب التابعة لها تكون مشتركة فيما بين الفريقين.
أما باقي الغرف الملحقة بغرف تغيير الملابس فيجري تخصيصها للفرث الزائرة حيث توضع هذه الغرف بمحاذاة الأخيرة، وتكون أصغر منها مساحة،في حين تجري إضاءة غرف أخرى ضم هذه المساحات للاستخدامات المتنوعة حيث يتم توزيعها بشكل مدروس عند وضع مخططات التصماميم الاولى للمبنى، إذ يمكن تخصيص بعضها للاستخدامات الفردية بينما تخصص الأخرى للاستخدامات الجماعية من قبل ( 4-6 ) أشخاص على الأكثر مع تأمين جميع المرافق الضرورية لذلك من حمامات ودورات مياه لكل منها، علماً بأن جميع هذه الغرف مع ملحقاتها يفضل أن تكون في نفس منسوب أرضية سطح الملعب، والتي يمكن الوصول إليها عن طريق مخارج تؤدي مباشرة إليها دون عرقلة. أما المداخل والمخارج المخصصة للعموم فيجري إقصاؤها بقدر الإمكان عن البهو المؤدي لغير تغيير ملابس اللاعبين المذكورة.
•	خدمات الصحافة والإعلام:
توضع غرف الصحافة والإعلام مع غرف الطباعة والنشر، وغرف الحمامات ودورات المياه التابعة لها بمحاذاة منطقة المقاعد السفلى، حيث يفضل تزويدها بمقاعد وطاولات خاصة لتناول الوجبات القادمة مباشرة من المطبخ المركزي للمبنى، بالإضافة إلى تزويدها بكافة الخدمات الضرورية الأخرى.
كما يتم تخصيص غرف أخرى لعمليات التصوير وتحميض الأفلام مع وجود غرف مظلمة لهذا الغرض حيث تخصص غرفة لرجال الأعمال وتكون مرتفعة عن منسوب أرضية الملعب في المنطقة الجانبية من ساحة اللعب وعلى نفس المنسوب أيضاً وذلك لمتابعة اللعب عن كثب. أما العاملون في حقل التليفزيون والإذاعة فيفضل وضع أجهزتهم في منطقة أعلى لمسح أكبر قطاع ممكن من ساحة الملعب والاعبين عل حد سواء.
•	المرافق الملحقة (مستودعات الباعة) :
يجب تخصيص مساحة إضافية لتحتوي جميع المرافق المخصصة للباعة مع أكشاكهم ومستودعاتهم لتقديم الأطعمة والتسالي المطلوبة في مثل هذه الملاعب، إذ ان أنواع الأطعمة المباعة فيها غالباً ما تكون مصنعة ومجففة لبيعها مباشرة للمستهلكين ودون وجود ضرورة لتحضيرها، وتضم جميع أنواع المشروبات الغازية والعادية والتسالي وبرامج الدعاية والبطاقات التذكارية، كما يمكن أن تضم هذه الأكشاك أو الحجرات أجهزة التبريد مع غرفها بالإضافة إلى غرفة مخصصة لمدير هذه المبيعات والتي تضم منطقة خاصة لمحاسبة الزبائن مع خزانة الأموال المجلوبة إليها، حيث يفضل في هذه المنطقة أن تكون ممكنة في حين يجري تخصيص مساحات واسعة وفي مناطق متنوعة حول ساحة اللعب وذلك للباعة المتجولين حيث يتم انتقاء مناطقهم بشكل يسهل الوصول إليها مباشرة من منطقة المقاعد دون مشقة.
•	غرف خزائن الموظفين ودورات المياه التابعة لها :
إن القائمين على إدارة الملاعب وتشغيلها لا بد لهم من وجود خزائن خاصة لايداع لوازمهم وحاجاتهم الضرورية فيها حيث إن مجموعات الموظفين المتنوعة والمتخصصة في مجالات العمل المختلفة تتطلب بالمقابل تخصيص أماكن لتقوم على خدمتهم، وبناء عليه فإنه من الواجب إنشاء دورات مياه وغرف خزائن للموظفين المختصين بصيانة المبنى العام والتنظيف والمطابخ. في حين يتم تخصيص مساحات أخرى للحراس والتأمين على حماية المبنى وذلك طبقاً لحجم الطاقم التوظفي المستخدم فيها من جهة وحجم المباني من جهة أخرى.
•	البث الإذاعي والتلفزيوني :
تحتل المرافق المنشأة والمتخصصة في البث الإذاعي والتلفزيوني للألعاب القائمة أهمية بالغة نظرا لكونها الجزء الأساي المستخدم في مثل هذه الملاعب لنقل الأحداث الجارية فيها، وقد وجد العاملون في هذا الحقل صعوبة بالغة في تحديد عدد ونوعية وموقع وزاوية وضع الأجهزة الباثة المستخدمة في الملاعب وخصوصا عندما تعمل شبكة الإذاعة والتليفزيون معظم الوقت من خارج المبنى، أي عندما تتواجد القاطرات الحاملة للأجهزة الباثة خارج مبنى الالعاب، ومع ذلك فإنه يفضل من حيث المبدأ وضع الأسس والمعطيات عند دراسة الخطوط الاولى لتصميم البناء وذلك لتتلاقى مع ما تتطلبه هذه الأجهزة من أماكن مخصصة لوضعها سواء تلك الاماكن المتنقلة أو لتثباته المبنية خصيصا لهذا الغرض، ومثال ذلك الأرضيات المستخدمة لوضع أجهزة التصوير والبث مع تمديداتها الكهربائية من أسلاك وكابلات وغيرها. كما تحتل البرامج الرياضية الأولوية في البحث التليفزيوني عن غيرها من البرامج كالعروض المسرحية والبهلوانية وما شابه ذلك.
----------------------------------------------------------
وطمنيني


----------



## jana (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراا أخي مؤيد ...جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسلام العراقية (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور يااخي*



miro1_6 قال:


> بصى ياقمر
> لازم المشروع تعمليه بنفسك علشان ده تصميمك انتى
> 
> بس ممكن نساعدك فى اساسيات تصميم المنزل
> ...


 
مشكور يااخي تعبتك معاي بس ياريت اللي عنده صور وخرايط جديدة يبعتهالي ومايبخلش علي ومشكورين وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## عُمرية (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*أرجو النصيحة الصادقة وجزاكم الله كل خير*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتى الكرام بارك الله فيكم جميعا ، وكل عام وأنتم بكل خير 

و أتمنى ألا تبخلوا عليا بالنصيحة ،،،فأنا عضوة جديدة وهذه أول مشاركة لى فى هذا المنتدى الرائع

أنا مهندسة تصميم أعمل بشركة رائعة Egy Bel وهى رائدة فى مصر فى مجال الألومنيوم فى مصر ولله الحمد ،،،،

ولكنى سبحان الله لى حلم مختلف تماماااااااااااااااً ، هو أنى أعشق التصميم الداخلى والأثاث ، ولقد أكرمنى الله بالفعل وتخرجت من هذا القسم من كلية فنون تطبيقية دفعة 2002 ، ولكنى لا أجد المكان الذى أستطيع أن أحقق فيه طموحى هذا:63: ،،، مع العلم أنى أعمل ببرامج الاوتوكاد 2d,3d
3d Max, الفوتوشوب 

فهل من نصيحة ،،، أين أذهب فأنا شديدة التعطش لتعلم المزيد فى المجال ، واكتساب الخبرات من الكل

وجزاكم الله خيراً كثيراً فى إنتظار ردودكم الكريمة


----------



## mnci (4 أكتوبر 2008)

عُمرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخوتى الكرام بارك الله فيكم جميعا ، وكل عام وأنتم بكل خير
> 
> ...


 

كتاب جميل لتعلم 3d max
http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/08/introduction-to-3d-studio-max.html


----------



## miro1_6 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

انتى منين يا عمرية؟؟

تعتقد فى مكاتب كتير بتحتاج مهندسين ديكور
وعلى حسب كلامك ليكى خبرة فى مجال العمل يعنى ان شاء الله يكون ليكى قبول


----------



## عُمرية (4 أكتوبر 2008)

mnci






جزاك الله خيرا على هذا التفاعل

MIRO 1_6

جزاك الله خيرا على سرعة الرد والاهتمام

أنا من مصر ،،، وتوضيحا أنا خبرتى مجمعة لا يعتد بها الكثيرون لأنها كانت فترات متقطعة منها التدريب فى شركات كبرى ك (دبه - مصر) ومنها الوظيفة الحكومية كالمكتب العربى ، و اخر خبراتى كما ذكرت فى EGY BEL والتى أعمل بها الى الان


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

انا محتاجه المساعدة السريعه لانو الوقت ما ضل كتير منو وعم ينحسب عليا 
ارجو من كل الذين عرضو خدماتهم في هاذا الموضوع ان يساعدوني في ايجاد معلومات تفيدني في مشروعي واجركم على الله 
مشروعي عبارة عن مجمع متعدد الخدمات المشروع عبارة عن مجموعة مشاريع تابعة لبعضها وهيا عبارة عن 
1-مركز تجاري +2-يرج أعمال+ 3- سكنات+ 4- فندق+ 5- شاليهات =مجمع متعدد الخدمات او (مركب متعدد الخدمات) ارجو منكم مساعدتي بأقرب الاجال وللتوضيح مركب لا أقصد به سفينة ولكن المقصود هو مجمع او مجموعة مشاريع 
اريد المساعة بمعلومات نظريه او مواقع قد تفيدني و شكراااااااااااااا لكل من سيساعدني ولكل من رفض مساعدتي


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا كتير للمساعدة اخ وائل و Miro
كلكن ذوق 
و نشالله الله يجزيكن كل خيرو تلاقوها بميزان حسناتكن ... شكرا كتير


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*المراكز التجارية*

إلى المهندسة : رحمون نور الهدى الأسس التصميمية للمراكز التجارية


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*الأسس التصميمية للفنادق*

إلى المهندسة : رحمون نور الهدى الأسس التصميمية للفنادق


----------



## وائل ايراجون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مؤيد التايكر قال:


> إلى المهندسة : رحمون نور الهدى الأسس التصميمية للمراكز التجارية


 


مؤيد التايكر قال:


> إلى المهندسة : رحمون نور الهدى الأسس التصميمية للفنادق


 
ياااااااه الحمد لله بجد انا فرحان اوى 
ان فى ناس كتير بدأت تساعد 
بجد مشكوووور اخ مؤيد
وجزاك الله كل خير عنا 
ومتحرمناش من طلتك الجميله 
وكل سنه وانته طيب

:84:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندسة دنياقديما قال:


> شكرا كتير للمساعدة اخ وائل و Miro
> كلكن ذوق
> و نشالله الله يجزيكن كل خيرو تلاقوها بميزان حسناتكن ... شكرا كتير


 

ربنا يخليكى لينا اخت دنيا
المهم تكون مساعدتنا افادتك
وانا فى الخدمه دايما

وشكر خاص للاخت ميرو على تفاعله الكبير 
وسرعة الاستجابه والرد على الطلبات
​


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (5 أكتوبر 2008)

تكرم عينك ياوائل , وأنا معاك للموت .
إن شاء الله أقدم المساعدة لأصدقائنا و أحبابنا .


----------



## miro1_6 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

عُمرية قال:


> mnci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



فترة العمل غير مهمة على ما اعتقد وعلى قد ما شفت
عملك فى المكاتب دى يؤهلك اوى للعمل فى اى مكتب
ممكن تبداى بشهر او اتنيين تدريب ولو شافوا منك شغل كويس تتاهلى
ومصر مليانة مكاتب ممتازة معماريا

اهم شئ يبقى معاكى اهم 3 برامج
اوتوكاد وفوتوشوب وماكس


نصيحتى قدمى طلب فى اى مكتب وحضرى السى فى الخاص بكى
وحاولى اكتر من مرة وان شاء الله ربنا حيوفقك

وابقى طمنينا عليكى


----------



## miro1_6 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندسة دنياقديما قال:


> شكرا كتير للمساعدة اخ وائل و Miro
> كلكن ذوق
> و نشالله الله يجزيكن كل خيرو تلاقوها بميزان حسناتكن ... شكرا كتير



ربنا يخليكى ياقمر
وفى انتظار المزيد من الطلبات واحنا فى الخدمة


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندس وائل 
مجهود رائع و بالله التوفيق

أما بالنسبة لسؤالي: هل عندك أو تعرف مصدر لمشاريع مساجد مميزة.


----------



## بيدوس (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*مساعدة فى بحث العزل*

مساعدة فى بحث العزل وبحث معدات الحفر السطحى بالنسبى للعزل عايز أعرف اسماء الشركات وعنوانهم لكى احصل على الكتالوجات وازاى اجيب عينات حقيقة للعزل وبالنسبة لبحث معدات الحفر لوفى موقع اجيب من عليه الداتا والصور الخاصيين بالبحث ومتشكر جدا جدا:28::28::28::28::20::20::20::20::84:


----------



## غزل بنات (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء السعادة لأصحاب السيادة المهندسن
الله لا يحرمنا منكم لا عدمناكم
من ممكن يساعدني؟؟
أنا بحاجة لمشاريع فنادق
يعني
أنا هاليومين عندي مشروع تصميم فندق 4 نجوم
والحين أنا في مرحلة case study
ومحتاجة plans,sections, elevations لفنادق مشهوووووووووورة
بليييييز محتاجة ،،
بأقرب فرصة
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## miro1_6 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بيدوس قال:


> مساعدة فى بحث العزل وبحث معدات الحفر السطحى بالنسبى للعزل عايز أعرف اسماء الشركات وعنوانهم لكى احصل على الكتالوجات وازاى اجيب عينات حقيقة للعزل وبالنسبة لبحث معدات الحفر لوفى موقع اجيب من عليه الداتا والصور الخاصيين بالبحث ومتشكر جدا جدا:28::28::28::28::20::20::20::20::84:



أولا: العزل الحراري: 

العزل الحراري للأبنية هو منع انتقال الحرارة من الخارج إلى الداخل أو العكس سواء كانت درجة الحرارة مرتفعة أو منخفضة. 


مواد العزل الحراري: 


1. الألياف النباتية: 
تعمل من الخشب وتعالج لكي تكون مقاومة للحرائق وامتصاص الماء. 


2. الفلين: 
ويعمل من لحاء الشجر ويستخدم على شكل ألواح في الحوائط التي تحتاج إلى عزل وقد تستخدم على شكل مسحوق. 


3. الفلين الصخري: 
يتكون من صوف صخري ممزوج مع قطع صغيرة من الخشب مع مادة لاصقة إسفلتية غالبا، وتستخدم هذه المادة لعزل مخازن التبريد والمنشآت والبيوت الرخيصة. 


4. المواد العاكسة العازلة: 
حيث يتم فيها العزل عن طريق عكس الحرارة عن الوجه العاكس وليس بطريقة التوصيل الحراري المعتادة، ومن هذه العواكس: الألمنيوم وصفائح الفولاذ والورق العاكس والدهان العاكس. وتستخدم هذه المواد على السقف والجدران الخارجية العمودية. 


5. ألواح البولي كاربونيت المموجة ( The poly carbonate sheets): 
تصنع من مادة البولي كاربونيت الخفيفة الوزن، وتشكل على هيئة ألواح من طبقتين أو ثلاث طبقات حتى تصلح لأغراض العزل الحراري وتصبح قادرة على تحمل الصدمات، وتستخدم غالبا في الأسقف. 


6. "إستروفويل" أغشية عازلة جديدة (Reflective insulating material): 
تتكون من طبقتين من رقائق الألمنيوم العاكسة بينها فقاعات هوائية مصنوعة من مادة البولي إيثيلين، وتقوم هذه المادة بعكس أشعة الشمس عن المبنى في الصيف وتحتفظ بالحرارة داخله في فصل الشتاء، وتساعدها في ذلك الفقاعات الهوائية التي تمنع انتقال الحرارة خلال الحوائط، ومن فوائدها أيضا أنها عازل جيد ضد تسرب الماء والهواء مما يؤدي إلى المحافظة على الطاقة داخل المنزل. 


7. ألواح مؤخرة للحرائق (Fire retardant sheets): 
هي ألواح تتميز بإطالة زمن مقاومة الحريق للمنتج الذي يصنع منها، وهي متوفرة بجميع المقاسات التي تسمح بتشكيل قطع الأثاث الداخلي و القواطع الداخلية والحوائط. 

ثانيا: العزل الصوتي: 

أشكال العزل الصوتي في المباني: 
1. منع انتقال الصوت في القواطع والجدران والسقوف من الخارج. 
2. منع انتقال اهتزاز وأصوات المكائن. 
3. طرق امتصاص الصوت والضوضاء في الداخل. 


مواد العزل الصوتي: 


1. وحدات جدارية عازلة للصوت (Acoustique tiles): 
بلاطات ممتصة للصوت، تتكون من وجهين غالبا وتكون محببة من الكوارتز الملون والملصق بالراتنج، وتتميز بقدرتها على التحمل وسهولة التنظيف ولا يمكن تشويهها بالرسم عليها. 


2. ألواح الصوف الزجاجي (Panels of glass wool): 
يتكون اللوح من وجه من الصوف الزجاجي والوجه الآخر من ورق الألمنيوم المثقب الذي يقوم بامتصاص الصوت، ويمكن تركيبها في الحوائط و الأرضيات والأسقف، وتستخدم في المباني التجارية والصناعية الجديدة أو التي تحتاج إلى تجديد. 


3. ألواح من رغوة البلاستيك مثقبة أو محببة الوجه. 


4. ألواح من مواد ورقية مضغوطة ومثقبة الوجه. 


5. ألواح مربعة أو مستطيلة من الجبس مع ألياف في الوجه والداخل. 


6. ألواح من ألياف المعادن مع مادة الإسمنت البورتلندي الأسود. 



ثالثا: مواد العزل الصوتي والحراري:

هناك بعض المواد التي يمكن استخدامها كعوازل للصوت والحرارة معا، منها: 


1. ألواح الصوف الزجاجي: 
مصنوعة من الصوف الزجاجي المغطى بطبقة رفيعة من الزجاج تكسبها الصلابة، كما أن هذه الألواح لديها القدرة على مقاومة الرطوبة وسوء الاستخدام إذ أنها تخلو من المواد القابلة للصدأ، ويمكن استخدامها في مختلف أنواع المباني لعزل الجدران والأسقف. 


2. ألواح العزل الحراري والصوتي (Thermal and acoustic sheets): 
تستخدم هذه الألواح دون الحاجة إلى تغطيتها من الداخل وتصلح خاصة لأسقف المصانع حيث تناسب جميع الأبعاد الكبيرة للإنشاء، وهذه الألواح تقاوم الغبار والرطوبة والتآكل حيث تغلفها طبقة حماية بلاستيكية ذات عمر طويل، وهذه الألواح نقية من المواد المشجعة على الصدأ. 


3. البيرلايت: 
وهو عبارة عن صخور بركانية بيضاء اللون، ويعتبر البيرلايت من أفضل العوازل المستخدمة لصناعة وتخزين الغازات السائلة تحت درجات حرارة منخفضة جدا، كما أنه يعتبر عازل جيد للصوت ويعطي السطح مقاومة كبيرة للحرائق، ويستخدم البيرلايت لعزل الأسقف والجدران والأرضيات. 



رابعا: عوازل الرطوبة: 

1. الإسفلت أو الورق المقطرن. 
2. شرائح الألياف الزجاجية (الصوف الصخري) وخاصة للأسطح الأفقية. 
3. الأغشية الواقية من الرطوبة: 
تتكون من سيليكات الألمنيوم والبوتاسيوم وهيدروكسيد الباريوم وكبريتات المغنيسيوم وتستخدم في الأبنية للأسطح والجدران. 
4. أغشية عازلة للماء للأسطح المعدنية "إكسيفلكس" (Exiflex waterproofing membrane for metal roof): 
يتميز هذا الغشاء العازل بسرعة التركيب ونظافته، ويتألف من عازل من طبقة واحدة ومن إزار مثبت في طرف الغشاء يسمح بتركيب المسامير عليها التي تعمل على تثبيت الغشاء على الأسقف، ويستخدم هذا العازل خاصة على الأسقف المعدنية ويصلح للمباني الصناعية والتجارية ومباني الخدمات. 
5. عازل المطاط الجديد (New waterproofing membrane): 
هو عبارة عن عازل من المطاط ينتفخ عند تشبعه بالماء كمساعد للعزل، ويتميز بأنه ذو مقاومة عالية للمواد الكيماوية وخواص مطاطية عالية، ويستخدم في الأعمال التحت أرضية كالأساسات وأعمال التمديدات الصحية وفي المنشآت الهندسية العامة كمخازن القمح وخزانات المياه والسدود. 

وهناك بعض المواد العازلة التي تستخدم لتكسية واجهات المباني منها:

1. ألواح مصنوعة من راتنجات البولستر المقوى بالألياف الزجاجية وحشوات معدنية وهي مركبات قوية ومقاومة للماء بطبقة من الجرانيت المعدني من ألوان مختلفة يتغير لونها تبعا للإنارة والضوء الخارجي أثناء النهار . 


2. ألواح تكسية من الإسمنت المقوى بالألياف الزجاجية مقاومة للعفن والصدمات والتقلبات الجوية وماء البحر، تثبي رأسيا أو أفقيا أو بشكل نصف قطري، ومتوفرة بسطح ناعم أو خشن يشبه الخشب مدهونة مسبقا أو يمكن دهانها بما يزيد عن 300 لون، وتستخدم في المساكن الخاصة، المكاتب، مؤسسات الرعاية الصحية، المحلات التجارية، المدارس، الإسكان العام، الصناعة، الفنادق والمطاعم. 


3. نظام تكسية ذاتي التنظيف يتكون من مقاطع من سبائك الألمنيوم بأضلاع ضيقة وبارزة بشكل خفيف تركب أفقيا باتجاه معاكس للرياح والمطر على سكك معدنية متقاطعة، ذات تموجات ظاهرة تساعد على التحكم بشدة الإنارة والظل، وهي إما ذات سطح ناعم أو على شكل الجبس، ويمكن أن تكون بأي لون حسب الطلب، وتستخدم في المساكن، المكاتب، مؤسسات الرعاية الصحية، المحلات التجارية، المدارس، الإسكان العام، الصناعة، المطاعم والفنادق. 


4. ألواح الألمنيوم المقوسة ذات التدعيم بوصلات طرفية للأسطح والتكسية لعمل ميول بطول 100 متر، تمتاز بسهولة التركيب وهي مطلية بمادة الكلاد (Alclad) ( ألمنيوم _ زنك ) مقاوم للتآكل والصدأ، وتصلح لكافة الأسطح، ومتوفرة بشكل منحني أو مقعر أو محدب، ويمكن توصيل إنارة أو أنظمة شفط دخان على السقف، وتستخدم في المساكن، المكاتب، مؤسسات الرعاية الصحية، المحلات التجارية، المدارس والإسكان العام. 


5. فتحة تهوية لشفط الهواء لدورات المياه وهي مصنوعة من مادة البولسترين الأبيض، تعمل بعد اكتشاف وجود الهواء بواسطة نظام استشعار بصري يستخدم عدسة فريزنيل (Fresnel)، وللفتحة شبك على الوجه الأمامي قابل للفك، وتستخدم في المساكن الخاصة والإسكان العام.


----------



## miro1_6 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بيدوس قال:


> مساعدة فى بحث العزل وبحث معدات الحفر السطحى بالنسبى للعزل عايز أعرف اسماء الشركات وعنوانهم لكى احصل على الكتالوجات وازاى اجيب عينات حقيقة للعزل وبالنسبة لبحث معدات الحفر لوفى موقع اجيب من عليه الداتا والصور الخاصيين بالبحث ومتشكر جدا جدا:28::28::28::28::20::20::20::20::84:



بالنسبة للعينات
شوف انت منين
وافتح صفحة دليل التليفونات 140
واكتب فى البحث عن شركات مواد كيماوية
حيطلعلك شركات كتير دور على شركات فى منطقتك حيجيبلك شركات قريبة
اتصل بيهم وقولهم ان عندك بحث وعايز تجيب عينات
والافضل انك تذكر اسامى داكترة او تجيب جواب باستلام عينات علشان يرضوا يدولك

وجارى البحث عن باقى طلبك


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على مساعدتي ويا ريت كل الي عندو المعلومات يساعدني 
والله محتاجتها كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وفي أقرب الآجاااااااااااااااااال


----------



## وائل ايراجون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*يــــاااااااااه فى كتييييير من المساجد المميزه*



محمد احمد شعير قال:


> مهندس وائل
> مجهود رائع و بالله التوفيق
> 
> أما بالنسبة لسؤالي: هل عندك أو تعرف مصدر لمشاريع مساجد مميزة.


 

اولا تحيـــاتى لك 

ثانيــا : اليك الصور والروابط

اولا : الصور 













مسجد كوالا كلنجسار





المسجد الأموي - دمشق





ثالث أكبر *مسجد* في *العالم* - ماي ديوان











اليك الروابط 
ودى احسن

1/ هنـــــا المسجد الاعظم في الجزائر ثالث اكبر مسجد في العالم-مرفوق بالصور 

2/ هنـــــا مــ ــسجـــ ـــــــد عــ ـــلى المــ ــــــــاء

3/ هنـــــا مسجد بينتسبرغ الزجاجي في المانيا...!!! 

ولــــو محتاج تانى اطلب
... 
​


----------



## غزل بنات (5 أكتوبر 2008)

غزل بنات قال:


> مساء السعادة لأصحاب السيادة المهندسن
> الله لا يحرمنا منكم لا عدمناكم
> من ممكن يساعدني؟؟
> أنا بحاجة لمشاريع فنادق
> ...


 
بلييييييز هل من مجيب؟؟


----------



## وائل ايراجون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

رحمون نور الهدى قال:


> مشكور على مساعدتي ويا ريت كل الي عندو المعلومات يساعدني
> والله محتاجتها كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وفي أقرب الآجاااااااااااااااااال


 

اخت رحمون 

والله العظيم انا لو بأيدى اساعدك 
مش هتأخر عليكى 
بس صدقينى والله
كل اللى انا جبتهولك من صور ( لسفينه وليست مركب ) فى طلبك الاولانى 
هو ده كل اللى قدرت احصل عليه 
وصدقينى والله انا بدورلك على اى حاجه تفيدك فى مشروعك 
.......
وكل سنه وانتى طيبه 
:84:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

غزل بنات قال:


> بلييييييز هل من مجيب؟؟


 

جـــارى البحث اخت غزل البنات 
ارجو الانتظار قليلا
:10:​


----------



## miro1_6 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يكون فى عونك يا وائل

وانا برضو ححاول اساعدك على قد ما بلاقى


وياريت يا جماعة تقدروا شوية المجهود على شخص واحد
بيدور على حاجات لكذا شخص مقدروش يلاقوها بنفسهم


----------



## غزل بنات (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووور
والله يساعدك
أخي الفاضل وأنا بعد أبحث وراح أنزل اللي ألقاه للإفادة


----------



## وائل ايراجون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*اليــــك ابحاث عن العزل .....*



بيدوس قال:


> مساعدة فى بحث العزل وبحث معدات الحفر السطحى بالنسبى للعزل عايز أعرف اسماء الشركات وعنوانهم لكى احصل على الكتالوجات وازاى اجيب عينات حقيقة للعزل وبالنسبة لبحث معدات الحفر لوفى موقع اجيب من عليه الداتا والصور الخاصيين بالبحث ومتشكر جدا جدا:28::28::28::28::20::20::20::20::84:


 
1/ بحـــــث عن العـــزل الحرارى

2/ بحـــــث عن العزل الحرارى على ويكبيديا

3/ تحميــــل كتاب عن نظام العزل الحرارى

يا ريت تفيدك الروابط دى
:84:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

غزل بنات قال:


> بلييييييز هل من مجيب؟؟


 

اول مشروع:
مشروع فندق مطار ....











































ثانى مشروع:
مشروع تصميم فندق على منحدر جبلي في مدينة الأقصر ...

































ولو محتاجه مشــــاريع تانى احنا تحت الخدمه
ويا ريت يا جماعه تحسوا بالناس اللى بيقدموا المساعده
وصدقونى والله احنا مش بنلعب 
احنا عيزين نخدم كل اللى بيتقدموا لطلب المساعده
فيا ريت اذا اتأخرنا عليكوا فى الرد 
متزعلوش مننا
......​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

miro1_6 قال:


> الله يكون فى عونك يا وائل
> 
> وانا برضو ححاول اساعدك على قد ما بلاقى
> 
> ...


 3
والله اخت ميرو انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى على مجهودك الغير عادى فى الموضوع ده
بجد ربنا يخليكى لينا 
وميحرومناش من مساعدتك 
ويبركلك فى اعمالك 

وانتى ازاى احتجتى اى شئ 
فى اى مجال 
انا موجود

:56:​


----------



## سرجس (5 أكتوبر 2008)

لو سمحتو يا جماعه انا طالب في قسم الهندسه المعماريه وعايز حد يساعدني في ايجاد مساقط افقيه لنادي اجتماعي رياضي متعدد الانشطه بمساحه 30000 متر مربع ..............ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## غزل بنات (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يكرمك ويساعدك
ونحن مقدرين
واعذرنا إذا أزعجناك
:84:
وربي يحفظكم لا عدمناكم


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعينك يا وائل على قد ما الموضوع روعه بس اكيد رح يجننوك وانا وحده منهم
ازا ما لقيتو المشروع كامل يا ريت تبعتولي اي معلومه بتخص اي مشروع من المشاريع المكونه للمجمع وشكرا يا وائل ولا تزعل منا بس انت مبين عليك انك انسان رائع وبتستوعب كل الناس 
شكرااااااااااا


----------



## miro1_6 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

والله يا وائل المشاريع تجنن
انا نفسى اكيد حستفاد منهم

وربنا يقدرنا ونساعد
ده اقل واجب


----------



## وائل ايراجون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

غزل بنات قال:


> ربنا يكرمك ويساعدك
> ونحن مقدرين
> واعذرنا إذا أزعجناك
> :84:
> وربي يحفظكم لا عدمناكم


 
ولا ازعاج ولا حاجه اخت غزل البنات
المهم تكون صور المشاريع هتفيدك

ولو مش هتفيدك 
متتردديش فى طلب مشاريع اخرى 
وكما قلتلك 
احنا هنا علشان نساعد 
وادعيلنا ربنا يقدرنا على مساعدتكم
​


----------



## miro1_6 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

سرجس قال:


> لو سمحتو يا جماعه انا طالب في قسم الهندسه المعماريه وعايز حد يساعدني في ايجاد مساقط افقيه لنادي اجتماعي رياضي متعدد الانشطه بمساحه 30000 متر مربع ..............ولكم جزيل الشكر



يارب الصور دى تنفعك:

هى فيها ملاعب اجنبية زى كرة القدم الامريكية بس اللى لقيته


----------



## وائل ايراجون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

miro1_6 قال:


> والله يا وائل المشاريع تجنن
> انا نفسى اكيد حستفاد منهم
> 
> وربنا يقدرنا ونساعد
> ده اقل واجب


 
والله انتى زى العسل اخت ميرو 
بجد والله ربنا يكرمك 
ويقدرك على مساعدة الغير دايما


واشوفك يا رب جايبه امتياز 
المهم بعد ما تجيبى الامتياز متنسانيش فى الحاجه الساقعه
:7:

وبجد انا معاكى فى اى مساعده انتى تحتاجيها 
فى اى مجال
:56:​


----------



## miro1_6 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

وائل ايراجون قال:


> والله انتى زى العسل اخت ميرو
> بجد والله ربنا يكرمك
> ويقدرك على مساعدة الغير دايما
> 
> ...




ادعيلى انت بس
ربنا يستر لمشروع التخرج السنة دى
ولو عايز تساعدنى قولى اختار ايه؟؟؟؟

لحسن انا حيرانة جداااااااااا

وحاجة ساقعة وشوكلاتة كمان لو عايز


----------



## وائل ايراجون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

رحمون نور الهدى قال:


> الله يعينك يا وائل على قد ما الموضوع روعه بس اكيد رح يجننوك وانا وحده منهم
> ازا ما لقيتو المشروع كامل يا ريت تبعتولي اي معلومه بتخص اي مشروع من المشاريع المكونه للمجمع وشكرا يا وائل ولا تزعل منا بس انت مبين عليك انك انسان رائع وبتستوعب كل الناس
> شكرااااااااااا


 

هههههههههه
ولا يجننونى ولا حاجه يا رحمون
وكمان عيب لما تقوليلى انك هتجننينى 
والله ده انا اللى مكسوف علشان مش عارف اساعدك فى طلبك انتى بالذات 
وربنى يقدرنى على مساعدتك 
بس فى حاجه دلوقتى 

المشروع بتاعك ده
عامل زى المدينه العائمه
وله هو مركبه عائمه
بقصد هل المشروع عباره عن مدينه ثابته فى وسط البحر جزيره مثلا
ام هو عباره عن مدينه كامله متنقله فى البحر

علشان اعرف ادور على اللى انتى طالباه

وعلشان تتطمنى وتعرف انى مش ناسى طلبك 
اثناء بحثى وجدت تلك الصوره وهى شبيها بالسفينه اللى انا بعتهالك فى موضوعك







ولكن ارجو توضيحك 
للمشروع بالتفاصيل الدقيقه
معلش هتعبك معايا
.....​


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الظاهر انيلهلا مش قادره وصلك فكرة المشروع ولا الطريقه الي بتقدر تساعدني بيها 
مشروعي عباره عن مجموعة مشاريع وانا ذكرتها من قبل هي المشاريع الي هي-الفندق +البرج التجاري+المساكن+الشاليهات+المركز التجاري جمعت كل هل المشاريع بمشروع واحد وسميتو مجمع متعدد الوضائف 
يمكن لاول وهله رح يتهيألك انها مدينه بس مش هي الفكره 
الفكره في المشروع هيا ايجاد مكان جاذب للمستثمرين ويكون قريب من عامة الشعب اي فيه احتكاك 
والفكره الاساسيه الي خلاتني فكر بهل المشروع هو جمع المستثمرين والمستهلكين في نفس المكان
عم بستنى ردك ازا كنت فهمت قصدي من المشروع او لساتو مبهم عندك
وعلى فكره انت مشكوووووووووووووووووور على كل جهودك لانو مش بس متعباتك معي بالبحث وكمان متعباتك معي لتفهم المشروع


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

يعني كبدايه لمساعدتي انك تمدني باي معلومات بتلقاها عن اي مشروع من المشاريع الي ذكرتها وخاصة عن برج الاعمال لاني للاسف ما لقيت لحد الآن اي معلومات مفيده عنو


----------



## وائل ايراجون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جــــــارى البحث 
ولكن هناك ملاحظى انتى مجوبتيش على سؤالى 
ارجو مراجعة مشاركتى والجواب على سؤالى 

واللى ظاهر من ردك 
ان المشروع ملهوش اى صله بالمراب والسفن 
والبحر عامتاً

اصل انتى فى موضوعك كنتى طالبه مركبه فيها الفندق +البرج التجاري+المساكن+الشاليهات+المركز التجارى
او حاجه فى البحر عموما 

رجااااااءً اخت رحمون الجواب على سؤالى 
وعلى العموم 
جارى البحث 
عن اشياء مماثله
وبجد اسف انى مش قادر افهمك
هتعبك معايا 
.....


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

والله شكلي انا الي كتير تعبتك والله ما صار الي عين اطلب منك من كتر ما تعبتككلمة مركب ما عنيت بيها شي الو علاقه بالبحرلكن انا عم بنطقها بشكل وانت عم تنطقها بشكل تاني فبيتغير معناها لهيك رح عيد اشرحهالك
انا قصدة بكلمت مركب= مجمع (اي مجموعة من المشاريع تجمع بمشروع واحد)
لو ممكن تعيد سؤالك وانا حاضره اني جاوبك طبعا ازا مش رح تعبك معي اما ازا معطلاتك او رح تعبك فلا تاخد ببالك 
وانت عملت اكتر من المطلوب منك مع انو مش ملزم بشي 
شكراا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

انتى كده سهلتى مهمتى 
واسف على غبائى

جـــارى البحث السريع


----------



## المهندس بشار عاشور (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن مساعده في تصميم صالات تعلوها مدرجات جمهور (منصة رئيسية في ملعب كرة قدم )واي شيء بخصوص مسبق الاجهاد وشكرا


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

لا الغلط مش منك الغلط مني اني من البدايه ما شرحت منيح وبلعكس انت نبهتني لهشي


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*العزل الحراري*

إلى بيدوس
العزل الحراري


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*العزل الحراري*

إلى بيدوس
العزل الحراري في المباني


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اخ مؤيد مشكور جدا على المعلومات الجد مفيده الي ساعدتني بيها وازا في عندك اي معلومات أخرى يا ريت تساعدني بيها 
خاصه ازا في عندك اي معلومات عن ابراج الاعمال او اي تعاريف عن اي مشروع من المشاريع الي ذكرتها من قبل


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (6 أكتوبر 2008)

إلى غزل بنات 
هذا كتاب لتصميم الفنادق
http://alfares-iq.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2129


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (6 أكتوبر 2008)

إلى محمد أحمد شعير
هذا كتاب عن المساجد في أمريكا وكندا
http://alfares-iq.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1989


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*أجمل المساجد في العالم*

إلى محمد أحمد شعير


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (6 أكتوبر 2008)

إلى رحمون نور الهدى
تفرجي على هذان الموقعان به صور أبراج حديثه وجميلة

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectlistinpictures
http://construction.com/Sweets/BTS/archive-offices.asp


----------



## غزل بنات (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مؤيد التايكر قال:


> إلى غزل بنات
> هذا كتاب لتصميم الفنادق
> http://alfares-iq.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2129


 
يسلمووو
وبصراحة عن جد أفدتوني


----------



## غزل بنات (6 أكتوبر 2008)

أخ وائل
أين يقع فندق المطار؟؟؟
وإذا تسمح تعطيني المصدر،،، لأن البلان مش واضح كفاية وأنا محتاجة أحلل طريقة البناء
وسوري تعبتك معي،،


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (6 أكتوبر 2008)

إلى محمد أحمد شعير
هذه مجموعة مشاريع تخص المساجد
http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=12395


----------



## الجبل الاشم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

انا معترض
لذلك يجب ان اعترض


----------



## miro1_6 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مؤيد التايكر انت النجدة اللى وصلت جديدة
جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات الجميلة دى


رحمون
فى مشروع مدينة استثارية وسكنية متكاملة الخدمات
اعلانه فى التليفزيون على طول
بس نسيت اسمه للاسف
لو حد افتكره يقولى


----------



## الوفة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الى معماريي العالم ...اغيثوني
محتاجة الى مشاريع متكاملة ..يعني تحتوي على واجهات وبلانات ومنفذة ومع ذكر اسم المصمم وموقع المشروع ...دورت في اغلب المنتديات المعمارية المعروفة ..........ولكن من دون جدوى 
ساعدوني


----------



## طيور الشمس (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا محتاجة معلومات ضروري 
عندي مشروع عن مستشفي حراجة ومش عارفة ايه اقسامها ولا المعدلات اللي بتتحسب بيها 
ارجوكم ساعدوني بسرعة
واكون شاكرة جدا


----------



## يامن إدلبي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*أرجو المساعدة في اطروحة الماجستير*

عنوان الرسالة 
الإدراك البصري لعناصر التشكيل المعماري ودوره في تحليل الشكل الخارجي للمبنى

وشكرا على الافادة والاستفادة


----------



## طيور الشمس (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اسفة 
مستشفي جراحة


----------



## وائل ايراجون (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*اليكـــى طلبك*



الوفة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الى معماريي العالم ...اغيثوني
> محتاجة الى مشاريع متكاملة ..يعني تحتوي على واجهات وبلانات ومنفذة ومع ذكر اسم المصمم وموقع المشروع ...دورت في اغلب المنتديات المعمارية المعروفة ..........ولكن من دون جدوى
> ساعدوني


 
اليكى بعض الروابط التى بداخلها مشاريع
زكل الروابط على المنتدى
اتسلى بيهم :56:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96743.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t3559.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103003.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t20895.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96929.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103543.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t10580.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21332.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94850.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t39660.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t16719.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t54834.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t24256.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t3559.html 
وهناك العديد والعديد من المواضيع التى 
بها الكثير من المشاريع

يا رب تفيدك الروابط
:56:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*اليكى طلبك*



طيور الشمس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا محتاجة معلومات ضروري
> عندي مشروع عن مستشفي حراجة ومش عارفة ايه اقسامها ولا المعدلات اللي بتتحسب بيها
> ارجوكم ساعدوني بسرعة
> واكون شاكرة جدا


 

مشروع مستشفى كامل مع المخططات.

http://rapidshare.com/files/36161050/HOSPITAL.rar.html


_2/مشـــروع تخطيط وتطوير مستشــــفى :_
_هذا الموضوع به العديد من المشاريع_
_وهتلاقى مشروع تخطيط وتطوير مستشفى _
_وهو المشروع التانى _
_المشروع كااااااااااااااامل_

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96743.html

اليكى صور المشروع


































































يا رب المشاريع تفيدك 
ولو احتدتى مشاريع تانى 
متتردديش فى الطلب

تحيات لكى:56:
واسف على تأخرى فى الرد​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (6 أكتوبر 2008)

غزل بنات قال:


> أخ وائل
> أين يقع فندق المطار؟؟؟
> وإذا تسمح تعطيني المصدر،،، لأن البلان مش واضح كفاية وأنا محتاجة أحلل طريقة البناء
> وسوري تعبتك معي،،


 
ده رابط المشروع
www.ecstudents.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=5269

اى خدمه 
​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (6 أكتوبر 2008)

يامن إدلبي قال:


> عنوان الرسالة
> الإدراك البصري لعناصر التشكيل المعماري ودوره في تحليل الشكل الخارجي للمبنى
> 
> وشكرا على الافادة والاستفادة


 
بعض الخطوات التى يجب ان توضع فى الاعتبار عند البدء فى مشروع كوفى شوب او مطاعم:


1- اختيار مكان المشروع يجب ان يكون فى مكان حيوى بالنسبة للمنطقة الموجود فيها يضمن تنشيط حركة الجمهور وان يكون سهل الوصول اليه.

2- الخروج عن قاعدة المألوف في التصميم المعماري الذي يلتزم بالمحددات الوظيفية والإنشائية وذلك فى الديكوارات الداخليه والخارجية وتقديم شىء جديد يجذب الزائر

فمثلا الديكور بحرى يعبر عن الكائنات البحرية حيث مكان المطعم تحت الماء وهنا خروج عن المالوف فى فكرته مع اختيار فكرة لجذب الجمهور


3- الاهتمام بكل تفاصيل المشروع وجعلها وحدات مكمله لفكرة الديكور 
فمثلا نجعل الكراسى والتربيزات تاكيد للفكره ونصمم كل عناصر المشروع بنفس فكرة الكائنات البحرية 

......حتى الاضاءة فلتكن على شكل كائنات بحريه 


4- الاهتمام بالاضاءة فى اظهار الديكور فانا اعتقد ان الاضاءة ركيزة اساسية للديكور الداخلى 
فهناك ديكور يحتاج الى اضاءة ساطعة وبالوان فاتحة بينما لو استخدمنا هذه الاضاءة مع ديكور اخر يضيع 
جمال الديكور الموجودة فهو يحتاج الى اضاءة خافتة مثلا او متوسطة ......وهكذا 
كما ان الاضاءة من الممكن استخدامها كعنصر جذب للزائر باستخدام اضاءة بشكل جديد وبعيد عن المالوف 
فلا ننسى عند التصميم الدراسة الجيدة للاضاءة 


5-تشكيل الواجهات
يعتبر المشروع على صلة وثيقة بالعنصر البشري من خلال الأنشطة الإنسانية التي يقدمها وبالتالي لابد أن تحترم الواجهات القياس الانسانى في أبعادها بالإضافة إلى أن يتوفر فيها صراحة التعبير عن العناصر التي تحتويها .
بحيث يترك فيها أثرا جميلا ومحببا إلى النفس وذلك من خلال دراسة الواجهات بعناية, أيضا يجب أن تكون جذابة تعمل على جذب المتسوقين وتكون تشطيباتها من المواد ذات الجودة العالية وسهلة الصيانة وتتحمل الأحوال الجوية المختلفة وتأثيرات الإشعاع الشمسي.





6-الناحية الجمالية:

تعتبر من أهم عوامل الجذب حيث إن الناحية الجمالية تشكل عامل جذب محيط بالمشروع فيراعى أن يكون النسيج المحيط بالموقع يمثل إطلالة جيدة ومتميزة سواء بالمساحات الخضراء أو جمال الطرق المؤدية لهم أو ربطه بمناظر طبيعية كالبساتين والحدائق ........الخ.


7-الاعتبارات الأمنية(النواحي الأمنية):
لا بد من الأخذ بعين الاعتبار العديد من الاعتبارات الأمنية ضد كثير من التوقعات مثل سطو او سرقة,حريق,تخريب...الخ.



منقــــول 
ولكن اعاد تنظيمه فى ما يخص رسالتك 
ويا رب تكون المعلومات مفيده ولو بنسبه 1%

اليكى رابط الموضوع كامل
http://www.lakii.com/vb/showthread.php?t=261619

يارب تستفيدى وجارى البحث عن معلومات اخرى
:56:​


----------



## غزل بنات (6 أكتوبر 2008)

وائل ايراجون قال:


> ده رابط المشروع
> www.ecstudents.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=5269​
> اى خدمه
> 
> ​


 يسلموووووو
لا عدمناك يارب
:56:


----------



## وائل ايراجون (6 أكتوبر 2008)

غزل بنات قال:


> يسلموووووو
> لا عدمناك يارب
> :56:


 
العفووو
ده واجبنــــــا


......​


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

وائل انا وضحتلك المعلومات الي انا محتاجتها ومشكور على الصور الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا أخ مؤيد عللى الكتاب لانو فعلا رائع مع انك ما بعتهولي بس أنا كمان حملتو وشي كتير حلو ومفيد جدا


----------



## سرجس (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير على المساعده الثمينه الي بتقدموها يا جماعه.........وشكر خاص لmiro1_6


----------



## miro1_6 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

سرجس قال:


> جزاكم الله الف خير على المساعده الثمينه الي بتقدموها يا جماعه.........وشكر خاص لmiro1_6




الشكر لله
وبعده المهندس وائل اللى اتاح الفرصة دى

واحنا فى الخدمة دايما يا سرجس


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*يارب يفيدوكي*

يارب يفيدوكي هل المعلومات يا غزل


----------



## وائل ايراجون (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*جــــارى متابعــــة البحث*



رحمون نور الهدى قال:


> وائل انا وضحتلك المعلومات الي انا محتاجتها ومشكور على الصور الاكثر من رائعة


 
جــــارى متابعة البحـــث
:5:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكــــــــــــــراً*



miro1_6 قال:


> الشكر لله
> وبعده المهندس وائل اللى اتاح الفرصة دى
> 
> واحنا فى الخدمة دايما يا سرجس


 

اصيله والله يا ميرو 
:84:
وبجد انتى تستهلى كل خير 
علشان انتى من اكتر الناس اللى متفاعله مع الموضوع 
:34:

بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى على زوقك ومساعدتك لينا

:56:
​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (7 أكتوبر 2008)

رحمون نور الهدى قال:


> يارب يفيدوكي هل المعلومات يا غزل


 
مشكوره على المســاعده اخت رحمون
:56:​


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*يارب يفيدوكي*

ياريت يا وائل تناديلي نور وانا بساعد بلي بقدر عليه بس يا رب تكون حقيقي المعلومات مفيده وانا عندي معلومات اخرى بس كلها باللغة الفرنسية .....


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (7 أكتوبر 2008)

إلى نور و miro1-6 تكرم عينكم وأنا بالخدمة .
وغزل البنات جارى البحث


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*للجميع*

هذا الموضوع للجميع


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (8 أكتوبر 2008)

هذا كتاب عن البيتون المسلح
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102877.html


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (8 أكتوبر 2008)

إلى نور شكرا لمشاركاتك , بس أتمنى لو المواضيع بالعربي , بكون أحسن 
وأنتظر مواضيعك يانور بأي شيء يفيد بالعمارة .


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

المشكله انو اغلب المعلومات الي عندي باللغة الفرنسية والفترة الجايه رح كون مشغوله بمشروع تخرجي ولذالك ممكن ان انقطع عنكم ولكن اعدكم ان اي معلومات عندي تخص مشروعي او اي مشروع آخر سوف احاول ان اساعد بها
مشكور يا مؤيد ورح استنا انك تساعدني بالمعلومات الي عندك ازا كان في عندك اي معلومات أخرى تخص طلبي وشكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مؤيد التايكر قال:


> هذا الموضوع للجميع


 
مشكور يا بشمهندس مؤيد 
بجد ربنا ميحرمناش من طلتك اللى دايما تكون بأفاده
تابع تقدمك

:56:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*وبــــدات الدراسه*



رحمون نور الهدى قال:


> المشكله انو اغلب المعلومات الي عندي باللغة الفرنسية والفترة الجايه رح كون مشغوله بمشروع تخرجي ولذالك ممكن ان انقطع عنكم ولكن اعدكم ان اي معلومات عندي تخص مشروعي او اي مشروع آخر سوف احاول ان اساعد بها
> مشكور يا مؤيد ورح استنا انك تساعدني بالمعلومات الي عندك ازا كان في عندك اي معلومات أخرى تخص طلبي وشكرااااااااااااااااااا


 
نور معلش انا مكملتش بقيت الصور والمعلومات فى الموضوع بتاعك 
علشان خلاص مفيش وقت والله لأى حاجه 

وبدأت الدراسه
:7:

وان شاء الله فى اقرب وقت اكون فاضى فيه
هكمملك بقيت المعلومات والصور اللازمه لمشروعك 

متنسيش تدعيلى
:56:​


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

أكيد رح ادعيلك كتير وانا عارفه شو يعني الهندسه المعماريه لا تشغل بالك بيا رح ضلني ابحث للاقي طلبي (مع اني ضنيت انك نسيتني صراحه) وانت كمان ادعيلي اني القى طلبي والدروس منيح ولا تضيع وقتك ابدا مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طيور الشمس (9 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ميرسي اوووووووووووووووووووي وائل علي المشروع ده 
جزاك الله كل خير
هو ليا طلب تاني 
بس مش مستشفي 
انا عايزة روابط مواقع رسمية بتتكلم عن مشكلة الاسكان في المغرب  , ومؤشرات الاسكان , وادارة الاسكان , سياسات الاسكان


----------



## زهيرة الجزائر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

vraiment c un bon jeste,c gentil de ta part et on espere que tout le monde trouvera qu'il cherche;encore merci.


----------



## زهيرة الجزائر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

s'il vous plait j 'ai besoin d'aide;j ai un expose consernant les equipements sanitaires si ci possible de m'aider


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

رحمون نور الهدى قال:


> أكيد رح ادعيلك كتير وانا عارفه شو يعني الهندسه المعماريه لا تشغل بالك بيا رح ضلني ابحث للاقي طلبي (مع اني ضنيت انك نسيتني صراحه) وانت كمان ادعيلي اني القى طلبي والدروس منيح ولا تضيع وقتك ابدا مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


 
ربنا معاكى يا نور 

​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

طيور الشمس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ميرسي اوووووووووووووووووووي وائل علي المشروع ده
> جزاك الله كل خير
> هو ليا طلب تاني
> ...


 
جــــــــــــــــــارى البحث
:60:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*الى الاخت طيور الشمس*

دى بعض الروابط اللى وجدتها 
يا رب تعود بفائده ليكى


http://www.uaeec.com/vb/t16891.html


وادخلى على الرابط ده هيفيدك اوى ان شاء الله
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/المغرب


وجـــــــــــــارى متابعة
البحث
:76:
........​


----------



## MDREAM (10 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني 

اود السؤال عن طريقة رسم هيكل لـ قبة مصنوعة من الالمنيوم و الحديد 

و ذلك لاستخدامها في استخراج المقاسات التفصيلية لها 

مثل هذه 







كيف استطيع قياس المقاطع الطولية و العرضية و قياس الزجاج او صاج الحديد المغطى به جسم القبة


----------



## سـليمان (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على كرمك هذا وهو استعدادك لمساعدة اخوانك اعضاء المنتدى
وهذا طلبي اذا امكن مساعدتي
اريد مسقط افقي لمشروع تجاري سكني مكون من دورين او اكثر على ان يكون الدور الارضي محلات تجارية على الشارع والدور العلوي 6 شقق او 7 شقق او 8شقق 
مع العلم مساحة البناء المطلوبة تقريبا 26* 25 ولك حرية الزيادة والنقصان شارع واحد


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

mdream قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني
> 
> اود السؤال عن طريقة رسم هيكل لـ قبة مصنوعة من الالمنيوم و الحديد
> 
> ...


 
انا مش شايف اى صوره
او يظهر انك نسيت تحطها 
:10:

.....​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

سـليمان قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على كرمك هذا وهو استعدادك لمساعدة اخوانك اعضاء المنتدى
> وهذا طلبي اذا امكن مساعدتي
> اريد مسقط افقي لمشروع تجاري سكني مكون من دورين او اكثر على ان يكون الدور الارضي محلات تجارية على الشارع والدور العلوي 6 شقق او 7 شقق او 8شقق
> مع العلم مساحة البناء المطلوبة تقريبا 26* 25 ولك حرية الزيادة والنقصان شارع واحد


 

جـــــــارى البحث 
بس هتأخر عليك شوية فى الرد
​


----------



## MDREAM (11 أكتوبر 2008)

وائل ايراجون قال:


> انا مش شايف اى صوره
> او يظهر انك نسيت تحطها
> :10:
> 
> .....​



يبدو ان الصورة لا تظهر 


http://www.almuhands.org/forum/imgcache/62652.almuhands.org


----------



## MDREAM (11 أكتوبر 2008)

وائل ايراجون قال:


> انا مش شايف اى صوره
> او يظهر انك نسيت تحطها
> :10:
> 
> .....​



يبدو ان الصور لا تظهر

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/102/303907141_e38d986318.jpg?v=1179892496


----------



## وائل ايراجون (11 أكتوبر 2008)

mderem
بعد البحث عن طلبك 
مش لاقى اى معلومات ممكن تفيدك 
وانا لو اقدر افيدك مكنتش اتأخرتك والله
بس انا لسه مبتدئ فى اولى عماره
يعنى بردو معنديش الامكانيات اللى تسمحلى بأنى اساعدك فى طلبك
ولكن ان شاء الله هدور تانى على اى معلومات 
ممكن تفيدك

اســـــــــف


----------



## غ ا ا (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_شكرا للاخ وائل ايراجون على فتح هذا الموضوع _
_وان شاء الله يكون مفيد للجميع_
_وانا عندى طلب _
_يا ريت لو فيه مشاريع عن نادى رياضى اجتماعى _
_مثلا لو مشاريع متنفذة فعلا او مشاريع لم تنفذ _
_ويا ريت لو فيه layouts للمشاريع_


----------



## tamtome (14 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير.............................
أشكركم على إتاحة الفرصة لعرض مثل هذه المواضيع التي تعم بالفائدة على الجميع وأنا بصدد دراسة عن كذا موضوع فحبيت لو تفيدوني بـ:
1- الإسكان الميسر.
2-إسكان ذوي الدخل المنخفض.
3-إسكان ذوي الدخل المتوسط
يعني معلومات عنهم والفرق بينهم وأمثلة مشابهة وصور وكيفية إختيار مواقعهم وسياسات ومن هذا القبيل وسوف أكون شاكر لكم


----------



## فاطمة محمد محمد (14 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم إخوتي أود مساعدتي في 
إيجاد معلومات عن تصميم معارض السيارات و أمثلة لمعارض في أنحاء العالم
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## omar3bdelaziz (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور....................


----------



## ود المنتزهة (15 أكتوبر 2008)

و الله هذه مبادرة تجد عندنا كل القبول و انشاء الله اقدر اساهم معاكم فى حل و لو جزء بسيط من طلبات الاخوة الكرام لكنى الان بحوجة لمساعدتكم فى مشروع قرية سياحية للفنانين التشكيليين ابحث عن مكونات و بلانات و واجهات و مناظير و اى صور اخرى لو امكن


----------



## amany hassan (15 أكتوبر 2008)

السلامو عليكو انا محتاجه كتاب اسمه
principle of 2 dimention
فياريت حد يساعدني
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## سـليمان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

وائل ايراجون قال:


> جـــــــارى البحث
> بس هتأخر عليك شوية فى الرد
> 
> ​


 
انا انتظرك ياخي الكريم
والله يحفظك


----------



## سـليمان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وائل ايراجون 

 


جـــــــارى البحث 
بس هتأخر عليك شوية فى الرد

​

انا انتظرك ياخي الكريم
والله يحفظك*


----------



## سـليمان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ وائل اراجوان
انا في انتظار مساعدتك


----------



## سامر الرسام (16 أكتوبر 2008)

احتاج للمساعدة في برنامج الماكس حيث اني اتقن جميع الأوامر ماعدا الأضاءة التي هي اهم شئ في اخراج المشروع


----------



## سامر الرسام (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الى من لديه خبرة في تصميم الأرضيات (بلاط + سيراميك ) ارجو المشاركه بماهو جديد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هيثم صبحى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*مسااااااااااااااااااااعدة........هل من مجيب*

اخوانى المهندسين ....................شكرا
انا مهندس كهرباء و طلبت من قبل تصميم شقة 150 متر مربع لأن تصميم صاحب العمارة سىء للغاية
و لكن المشكلة فى أعمدة الأساس
( غرفة نوم رئيسية - غرفة نوم أطفال-غرفة معيشة- ريسبشن 3 قطع-2 حمام - مطبخ )


----------



## سـليمان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندس وائل ارجوان 
سبق كتبت لك بانني انتظر المساعدة منك وتحقيق طلبي ولم اجد مشاركتي السابقة


----------



## زينة عبد الله (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجوكم ارجو المساعدة في مشروع تخرجي (مركز متعدد الاستعمالات)
وارجوكم محتاجة ستاندرات عن المشروع.
المشروع ثقافي واداري وتجاري وترفيهي وما اعرف عنو شي الاساتذة يقولون ممكن اي شي تحطين فيه وانا محتارة ومحتاجة مساعدتكم وهذا اول طلب لي ارجوكم لا تطنشونيplease


----------



## زينة عبد الله (16 أكتوبر 2008)

كذلك محتاجة معلومات عن مساحات المشروع ارجوكم


----------



## وائل ايراجون (16 أكتوبر 2008)

يا جمـــــــــــاعه
والله العظيم انا دخلت الدراسه
ومفيش حد من الدكاترا مدينا الفرصه اننا ناخد نفسنا 
وربنا وحده اللى يعلم بينا 


والله العظيم انا مطلوب منى ابحاث بالعبيط 
وبجمعها ومش بعرض طلب مساعده ولا حاجه

كل اللى انا عايزه انكم تعملوا حساب ان انا بدرس 
وورايا بلاوى متلتله يعنى محدش يزعل اذا كنت اتأخرت فى الرد عليه 
علشان مفيش وقت انى اســــــاعد حد دلوقتى


وصدقونى بجد 
فى اقرب فرصه هكون فاضى فيها مش هتأخر عليكوا فى المســــــاعده 


يا ريت محدش يزعل من كلامى


----------



## وائل ايراجون (16 أكتوبر 2008)

يا جمــــــــــــــــــــــــاعه 
هو انا لوحدى اللى هسااعد 

فين الاعضاء الافاضل 
اللى قالوا انهم هيساعدوا 

يا ريت لو حد فاضى يتكرم علينا بعرض مساعدته


----------



## سـليمان (17 أكتوبر 2008)

لن نزعل من انسان مد يدة لمساعدة اخوانة الاعضاء 
وانتظر منك الرد على طلبي متى ما فضيت
وهذا ائميلي 
[email protected]


----------



## مااااازن (17 أكتوبر 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء انا عندي طلب ومستعجل عليه
انا بدرس هندسة مدنية السنة الاخيرة وطلب منا بالكلية مخطط لبناء سكني من 4 طوابق على الاقل مع قبو مع المقاطع والواجهات من اجل حساب الكميات
هل من احد عنده مخططات جاهزة يرسلي ياه بالسرعة القصوى 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## بيبى توتا (17 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة لو سمحتوا يا جماعة عايزة اعرف مواقع واتفرج على بلانات للمحلات التجارية المختلفة وخصوصا المحلات المسؤولة عن بيع ادوات الغطس ولكم جزيل الشكر وياريت تساعدونى علشان دة مشروع الترم ولسة مش عارفة اعمل فية اية


----------



## HEBA ABDO (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المبادرة .....دى المعلومات اللى عندى
العمارة الرومانسييك
ظهرت في أوروبا فقط وعمت جميع بلدانها ولكن تختلف بعض الشيء من بلد لآخر طبقا للعوامل المناخية أو الجغرافية أو التاريخية و قد كان لوجود العديد من المباني الرومانية م أطلالها في بعض تلك البلدان أثرا كبيرا على العمارة الرومانسيك بها بخلاف البلدان التي أنعدمت فيها تلك الآثار و من هنا يمكن القول أن أسمها منشق من العمارة الرومانية .
يعتبر القبو الحجري هو العنصر المميز في مبانيها عموما حيث أستخدم بدل من الأسقف الخشبية التي دمرتها الحروب و الحرائق في تغطية المساحات المستطيلة بالكنائس و المباني الدينية و لقد أستعمل القبو بنفس الأسلوب الروماني القديم و هو القبو المتقاطع الذي ينتج عنه شكل بيضاوي من الداخل.
مع ظهور الحماس الديني للمسيحية و مع ازدياد قوة رجال الدين و القساوسة دعا ذلك إنشاء كاتدرائيات ضخمة ( كنيسة كبيرة مع الهيئة الدينية العليا للمدينه و عرش الأسقف)و كذلك إنشاء الأديرة الواسعة التي تعتبر مدينة داخل مدينة وكذلك أنتشر بناء الكنائس ذات الأبراج المرتفعة و الأجراس الضخمة و بجوار البوابات الرئيسية يوجد دائما أبراج على الجانبين (مربع-متمن-عديد الأضلاع). 





شكل يوضح برج النواقيس والكاتدرائية الملحقة به ومبني التعميد ويوضح الشكل المسقط الأفقي الصليبي الشكل .


----------



## HEBA ABDO (17 أكتوبر 2008)

زينة ........
المشروع لحد كبير سهل من نحية المعلومات .......وهتلاقى فية مشاريع كتيرة ........خاصة فى المجلات المعمارية وعلى النت ومشاريع التخرج(جامعة القاهرة)
انا معايا مشاريع كتيرة بس للاسف مش بعرف ارفع الصور على المنتدى


----------



## سـليمان (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي HEBA ABDO 
هل من مساعد ليعرف رفع الصور على المنتدى


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

إلى tamtome
هذا ملف وورد , أتمنى يفيدك


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

إلى غ ا ا
هذه الاشترطات اللازمة لنوادي الرياضية والاجتماعية , ملف وورد


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

إلى ود المنتزهة
هذه ملفات أتمنى تفيدك عن القرية السياحية ( لكن ليست حصريا للفانين التشكيلين )


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

إلى فاطمة محمد محمد
هذه بعض الصور عن معرض ميونخ الذي يعتبر من أجمل المعارض بالعالم ويسمى " مبنى الاعصار"
وموجود معارض كثيرة بالعالم إبحثي بالصور , وفي مبنى مرسيدس وغيرها كثير


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

إلى غ ا ا
هذا مشروع نادى رياضي ثقافيhttp://alfares-iq.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2100


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

إلى سامر الرسام
هذا الموضوع طويل جدا وإنت بدك تبحث عنه نفسك, ماراح تلاقي إنسان يقدمه لك جاهز لأنه قسم طويل جدا , هذه بعض مواضع لأتمنى تفيد كبداية للماكس ( الانارة )
http://alfares-iq.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1953
http://www.m3dmax.com/index.htm
http://www.montada.com/forumdisplay.php?f=85
ويوجد كذلك في هذا المنتدى الكبير الجميل .
أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

إلى مازن 
عندي مشروع تنفيذية , حاولت أنزلت أكثر من مرة بدون فائدة .
راسلني على الخاص


----------



## never submit (18 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

لدي بحث عن quotations to high tech architecture الا انني تعبت في البحث عنه وغدا هو وقت تسليم ورقة البحث وانني في حيرة من امري لذلك لجات اليكم اخواني واخواتي لمساعدتي لكثرة ما رايت من تعاونكم مع بعضكم البعض فلا تبخلوا بالرد علي رجاء..
i want quotations about the philosophical and conceptual ideas related to high tech architecture

انتظر منكم ردا


----------



## مااااازن (18 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي مؤيد شكرا لاهتمامك
بس ماقدرت راسلك على الخاص لأنه مشاركاتي مابتسمح مابعرف اذا بقدر ضيف *****ي
Missinglove*************


----------



## مااااازن (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*أخي مؤيد شكرا لاهتمامك
بس ماقدرت راسلك على الخاص لأنه مشاركاتي مابتسمح مابعرف اذا بقدر ضيف
*​
بريدي [email protected]


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

إلى never submit

معلومات عن مدرسة الـ hi tech أحد تيارات العمارة في مرحلة ما بعد الحداثة و الاسم اختصار لكلمة high technology

المعلومات منقولة من مقال للدكتور خالد السلطاني المعماري العراقي و الاستاذ بمدرسة العمارة بالأكاديمية الملكية الدانمركية للفنون...اما عن الصور فأنا بحثت عنها لأعرضها لكم كتطبيق عملي لفكر و فلسفة هذه المدرسة في كلا من العمارة و التصميم الداخلي.....و الآن أترككم مع المقال أولا:



تيارات عمارة مابعد الحداثة: تيار (الهاي – تيك)

يعتبر تيار " التقنية المتقدمة " High –Technology ، المعروف اختصارا بـ " الهاي – تيك " Hi- Tec ، من اكثر تيارات عمارة ما بعد الحداثة انتشارا وحضورا في الخطاب المعماري المعاصر ، ليس لانه فقط يجعل من مقاربته المميزة واسلوبه الخاص بمثابة " قطيعة" معرفية مع بقية المقاربات التصميمية المعروفة سابقا ً ، تلك المقاربات التى ما لبثت ان ظهرت بشكل فجائي وسريع على مسرح المشهد المعماري الحداثي مؤخرا ً ، وانما ايضا بسبب تقبل طروحاته بسهولة من لدن مصممين مختلفين ينتمون الى مناطق جغرافية متباينه ذات خلفيات ثقافية متنوعة ، وقد ساهم ذلك كله في تكريس حضوره في الممارسة المعمارية المعاصرة كاحد التيارات المعمارية الهامة في المشهد المعماري العالمي ؛ هذا عدا عن اعتماده بصورة واضحة ومباشرة وصريحة على اخر مستجدات النجاحات التقنية ، ما جعل منه تيارا معماريا مقبولا وشائعا يدرك من قبل الجميع كون منتجه يعكس بوضوح " اميج " عمارة مابعد الحداثة ورمزها التصميمي في عصرنا الراهن .

ظهر" الهاي –تيك " كاحد تجليات مسار عمارة الحداثة المتأخرة ، تلك العمارة التى تشكلت خصائصها وبان اسلوبها المميز في السبعينات ، وهذا التيار المعماري في الحقيقة يتوق لتكييف نجاحات التكنولوجيا البنائية لجهة اجتراح تجديد جذري في لغة العمارة انطلاقا من تأثيرات التقدم العلمي الذي احرزته الانسانية مؤخرا واعتبار ذلك التقدم كمكـّون تصميمي اساسي في ابداع منجز تلك العمارة . ينشد " الهاي تيك " الى عكس رمزي لحضور " التكنولوجيا المتقدمة " ، كما يحرص عبر فورماته ذات المظهر الدال الاشارة الى خصوصية العصر المتجسدة بحدث ظهور الصوراريخ عابرة القارات ومركبات الفضاء المكوكية ، كما يسعى الى حضور كل ذلك في منتج عمارة الابنية العامة تحديدا ( لاحقا ، كما سنرى ، سوف يتخطى الهاي – تيك تلك المحددات ويغطي بقية " تابولوجية " المباني الاخرى ، وسنشاهد امثلة عديدة لحضوره المؤثر في عمارة الابنية السكنية على سبيل المثال ) . وايا ً يكن الامر ، فان " الهاي تيك " يمثل آخر مرحلة بالقرن العشرين لصياغة اشكال وفورمات متخمة تكوينيا بالحضورالتقني الرفيع ، تلك المحاولات التى بدأت مع تيار < الكونستروكتيفزم > الروسي في عشرينات القرن الماضي وصولا الى تجارب البنيوية الاخيرة في ستينات ذلك القرن . 

يتميز " الهاي- تيك " عن المراحل السابقة ، بتوقه نحو ابراز خاصية التقنية المتقدمة " سوبر تكنولوجيا " والتى فيها تنمو وتتحول الاستخدامات الوظيفية للتراكيب الانشائية ومنظومة الخدمات الهندسية ، الى عناصر تزيينية ممسرحة ؛ مع مغالاة في اهميتها ومقاساتها ، مغالاة تصل حد التهكم والسخرية منها . وبخلاف مقاربات البنائية < الكونستروكتفيزم > وكذلك البنوية المعتمدة في تحقيق غاياتها الانشائية على الخرسانة والزجاج فان " الهاي –تيك " توجه لاستيعاب وادراك جمالية التراكيب المعدنية ( الحديدية ) مع الالواح الزجاجية . وبالاضافة الى ذلك فقد ادخل " الهاي –تيك " العناصر الخاصة بالخدمات الهندسية مثل انابيب التهوية ومجاري الخدمات الصحية ووسائط الحركة المتنوعة ، بشكل مؤثر في المعالجات التصميمية للمباني التى نفذت وفق طروحاته ، ومستندا على تجارب تكنولوجية صرفة وشائعة في عمارة المنشاءات الصناعية الحديثة التى يلجأ عادة فيها الى تلوين وسائل المنظومات الخدمية بالوان مختلفة ؛ فان " الهاي – تيك " وظف هذا الاسلوب في منتجه المعماري وجعله يعمل باعتباره عنصرا تكوينيا جماليا . 

في المعنى الدلالي للظاهرة ، فان < اباء > " الهاي- تيك " هم معماريو " القصر البلوري " بمنتصف القرن التاسع عشر و مدرسة المعمار " ميس فان دير رو ّ " العقلانية واتباعها في القرن العشرين . ويرى نقاد كثر في الاخير عرابا حقيقيا الى " هاي – تيك " ، ذلك لان " ميس " وان بدا في مطلع حياته المهنية وظيفيا بالعشرينات ، لكنه سرعان ما تنصل عن افكاره السابقة وانتهى في الخمسينات والستينانت بالضد من الوظيفية بمفهومها " الارثوذكسي " من حيث المبدأ . وانطلاقا من ادراكه بقصر اجل الوظيفة ، وظيفة المبنى وعدم ديمومتها طويلا والتى تقود لا محالة الى ما يسمى بظاهرة (الاستهلاك المعنوي ) لها ، فانه سعى وراء تصاميم لمبانٍ ذات فضاءات داخلية تتسم بشموليتها وعمومبتها ، وقادرة ان تتجواب بكفاءة مع متغيرات الوظيفة وتقلباتها السريعة . وقد وظف " ميس " في تقصياته لتحقيق تلك الغايات منظومة التراكيب ذات البحور الفسيحة ، ناقلا العناصر الحاملة من داخل المبنى الى خارجه . وبهذه المقاربة فان " ميس " وانصاره جعلوا من شكل التراكيب الانشائية وايقاعها الصارم اساسا لانتاج جماليات التكوين المعماري للمباني التى صمموها ، بعبارة اخرى وظفت المدرسة العقلانية المعتمدة على نتاجات " ميس فان دير رو " واتباعه مفهوم < التكنونية Tectonic> واعتبرته عنصرا تكوينيا اساسيا في الحل التصميمي ومنبعا استيتكيا رئيسيا بمقدوره ان يشكل جماليات العمارة المشيدة . 

لم يكتفِ " الهاي – تيك " بان يكون بمثابة وريث شرعي لتلك التجارب والمحاولات التى سبقت ظهوره ، وانما طمح الى توسيع واثراء تلك الاساليب بشكل واضح . فالى جانب استخدمات التراكيب الحاملة التقليدية كالمنظومات الهيكلية ، سعى " الهاي – تيك " الى توليفة من مزج منظومات انشائية ثابتة ، مع تلك المعتمدة على التراكيب الحرة كالمنظومات الحبالية " الكيبلية " Cable ، سعيا للحصول على قوة تعبيرية مؤثرة . 

حاول مصممو مقاربة " الهاي – تيك " الى استخدام العناصر المحورية ذات المقاطع المغلقة ( مثل الانابيب ذات المقطع الدائري او المربع ) في حلولهم لمعضلة التراكيب الحاملة ، بدلا من العناصر ذات المقاطع المفتوحة . وواضح جدا بان مثل هكذا استخدمات كانت بباعث الدنو من احراز قيم جمالية صرفة ، اكثر بكثير من استحقاقات المتطلبات الانشائية . ثمة تأكيد ، اذن ، على " تقنية " التكوين ، وهو ما ينزع الي حضوره معماريو " الهاي – تيك " في تصاميم مبانيهم المشيدة . ومن اجل تأشير اهمية استخدامات تبعات التقنية الصريحة في التكوين لجأ مصممو هذه المقاربة الى وسيلة تضخيم ابعاد التراكيب الحاملة ( وتبرير هذا التضخيم ليس نابعا بالضرورة من جراء نتائج الحسابات الهندسية الواقعية ) وانما استخدامها بهذه الطريقة ، اريد بها ايحاء حضور ضخامة التراكيب الانشائية وجسامة عناصر عقدها وكثافة العدد الهائل لمقاطع الاتصالات المحورية والمتصالبة الزاخرة بها واجهات المباني . 

لقد ساهمت مقاربة " الهاي – تيك " على تطوير حلول واستخدامات التراكيب المعدنية الخارجية والتى مكـنّت من تحديث اشكال واجهات المباني الخارجية و" سللويتها " بالاضافة الى تفعيل عنصر اللون كقيمة تكوينية مضافة فضلا على اجتراح ملمس مميز لواجهات مبانيها . لقد سعى الهاي تيك بصورة واضحة وهادفة الى التعاطي تصميما ليس فقط مع شكل المبنى وواجهاته او فضائاته الداخلية ، وانما استطاع ان يدخل في اهتماماته نوعية الفضاءات المجاورة المفتوحة وعناصرها التزينية ومفرداتها النحتية التى تصنع عادة من تلك المادة اياها التى نفذت بها واجهات المباني . 

يعتبر " مبنى مركز جورج بومبيدو للفنون " المطل على ساحة " بوبور" في باريس والمشيد في 1971-77 ( المعماريان : رينزو بيانو R . Piano وروبرت روجيرز R .Rogers ) بمثابة " علامة " ورمز الى نتاج الهاي – تيك . وقد قوبلت عمارة المبنى في بدء ظهورها بموجة من التعليقات القاسية والاوصاف غير المعتادة نظرا لغرابة لغة عمارته وجسارة منطلقات معماريه وجرأتهم في تأويل مرجعيتهم التصميمية ؛ لكن المبنى الذي ُشبه اولا بـ " مصنع لتكرير النفط " تهكما وسخرية من اسلوب عمارته ، بدأ يحظى تدريجيا على اعجاب وتقبل الناس : زواره العديدون ومشاهدو عمارته المميزة . وبدت النقاشات الصاخبة والاراء المتضادة التى اثيرت حول عمارته في بدء ظهوره باعثا مضافا لتكريس حضوره واهميته في سياق عمارة البيئة المبنية وانتشار صيته التصميمي كحدث ثفافي بامتياز . 
في تصديهم للمعضلة التصميمية التى وضعوها امامهم ، انطلق معماريو المبنى من فكرة خلق وابداع فضاءات عرض حرة وفسيحة في آن ، موظفين اطروحة " ميس فان دير روّ " الخاصة بتنظيم فضاءات شاملة لجهة تحقيق اهدافهم ، بيد ان مسعاهم هذا ، تجاوز حدود مقترب " ميس " المعروف باجتراح فضاء شامل وعام في هيئة حافلة فورماتها بالانتظام والوضوح ، عندما اقترحوا حلا ينطوي على ايصال تبعات ذلك المقترب حدوده القصوى . فشكل المبني المتوازي الاضلاع والذي يمتلك عرضا بـ 50 مترا و170 مترا طولا ، تم تسقيف طوابقه الستة عبر منظومة من المساند المتشابكة المثبتة خارج المبنى . ان وجود فضاءات بباع Span لجسور بـاطوال 48 مترا مخصصة لعرض الكتب او اللوحات الفنية ( وهما الوظيفتان الاساسيتان للمركز ) يبدو امرا زائدا على الحاجة ، سيما اذا اخذنا في نظر الاعتبار حتمية وجود فائض الاشغال المكاني المترتب جراء سماكة الجسور ذات المجالات الفسيحة والتى شغلت حيزا مضافا يقدر سعته بنصف فضاءات حجوم المبنى المصممة تقريبا ً، ومع ذلك فان المصممين ذهبوا بعيدا في تعاطيهم مع حلهم المعماري ، مقترحين لنا مشروعا تصمميا مكلفا وغير مبرر وظيفيا ، ولكنه في ذات الوقت يظل مشروعا رائدا تتماهى فيه التقنية تماهيا عضويا مع مكونات لغته التصميمية ، تماه ٍ ينزع المعماريون لان تكون ضربة التكوين وفكرته الاساسية . 

ومع ان هيئة المبنى متمثلة بكتلة منتظمة ، فان شكله العام الخارجي و " سيلويته " Silhouette يبدوان غير ذلك ، لان مصممي المبنى ، وبخلاف مقاربات " ميس فان دير رو " ابتعدوا كثيرا عن محاولات تمثيل انتظامية هيئة الشكل العام للمبنى اواستنطاق فورماته الهندسية الصارمة ؛ وبدا المبنى ، وفقا لرغبة المصممين ، وكأنه لا يزال محاط " بقوالب " اعمال الانشاء الموقتة اكثر بكثير من مبنى مكتمل البناء! . وساهم في تشويش معالجات واجهات المبنى الحضور الكثيف للعدد الهائل من عقد الانشاء والتراكيب البنائية الطولية والمحورية والمتصالبة التى غطت بعناصرها مفردات الواجهة واكسبتها انطباع " الفوضى " العفوية ، بيد انها تظل " فوضى " متقصدة وحتى " مصممة " مسبقا . ومما زاد في خلق حالة " التشويش " الواجهاتي كشف مجاري وانابيب الخدمات الهندسية نحو الخارج ؛ هذا عدا عن اللجوء لتوظيفات عنصر اللون وتشغيله تكوينيا للقيام بوظائف جديدة لم تكن معتادة سابقا في العمارة المدنية . اذ حرص المصممون ان يكون لعنصراللون دورا مؤثرا في صياغة المنظومة التكوينية لواجهات المبنى ، ونحن هنا لا نتكلم عن صبغات مألوفة لمساحات محددة او موقعة على سطوح المبنى ، وانما تم توظيف عنصر اللون بصبغاته المختلفة على اجزاء مختارة من الواجهة المتشكلة من عناصر مختلفة وغزيرة ، توظيف يذكرنا في نوعية اساليب تلوينات عناصر المنشاءات الصناعية . فلونت مجاري التهوية بالاخضر وانابيب الماء بالازرق وقنوات الاسلاك الكهربائية بالاصفر ، في حين لونت عناصر الانتقال والحركة مثل المصاعد والادراج والسلالم الدوارة Escalators بالاحمر . وفي النتيجة فان قرار كشف ونقل جميع المنظومات الانشائية والتركيبة والحركية الى واجهات المبنى اوحى الى تداعيات ملتبسة تشبه الى حد كبير بقلب الاحشاء بطنا لظهر والتى تدخل في تعارض فاضح مع مبادئ ظاهرة " البيونيكا " Bionomic المعمارية المألوفة .

وايا ً يكن الامر ، فنحن امام ظاهرة معمارية جديدة حُظيت بانتشار واسع في مجمل الممارسة التصميمية العالمية غب ظهورها الاول عند ميدان " بوبور " الباريسي ، ومنذ ذلك الحين بات المبنى وعمارته مقصدا للزيارة والتطلع اليه من قبل كثر من الناس . وتشير الاحصاءات ذات الشأن بان موقعه ظل يستقطب العدد الاكبر من زوار متاحف باريس ذات الشهرة العالمية ولسنين عديدة . كما يجدر بالذكر بان موقع الساحة المفتوحة المجاورة للمركز بدت هي الاخرى من اكثر الساحات الباريسية شهرة وازدحاما وتنوع فعاليات . وقد اكتسبت صيتها من صيت المبنى المجاور وعمارته الاستثنائية ، وهو امر يؤكد ما ذهبنا اليه من ان مفهوم الهاي – تيك المعماري لا يقتصر على خلق احياز وحصرها ضمن فورم انشائي فقط ، بقدر ما تستوعب طروحاته ايضا تنظيم الفضاءات المكشوفة ، تلك الفضاءات المطبوعة تصميما بطابع الهاي – تيك ذي اللغة المعمارية الفريدة والمميزة . 

لقد عبر المسار التطوري الذي سلكه " الهاي – تيك " عن نفسه ، وتحدد لاحقا ضمن مقاربتين اثنتين شهدتهما الممارسة المعمارية العالمية اولهما نزوع المصممين المشتغلين ضمن اطار مفهوم " الهاي – تيك " الى تعقيد متقصد لكتلة المبنى الخارجية عبر التشديد على حضورتوابع تكنولوجية ثانوية ولواحق تركبية غير اساسية ، والثاني يكمن في تطلع المصممين الى تكريس وضوح تكتونية المبنى وصفاء كتلته المبتدعة . ويمثل الاسلوب الاول بعد ترسيخ نهج عمارة مركز بومبيدو للفنون في الممارسة المعمارية ، وتقبل مقترب " الهاي – تيك " من قبل مصمممين كثر؛ " مبنى شركة للويد للتأمين " في لندن / المملكة المتحدة ( 1979-84 ) المعمار ريجارد روجيرز ( 1935 ) – احد المصممين الاساسين " لمركز بومبيدو " الباريسي . 

يمتلك المبنى ذو 12 طابقا فوق مستوى الارض كتلة حجمية صريحة وواضحة ؛ فالتصميم الذي يعتمد مسقطه على شكل هندسي منتظم مجزأ الى ثلاثة اقسام ، وتتشكل المنظومة التركبية له من هيكل حديدى مع وجود فناء وسطي مفتوح بارتفاع 93 مترا غطي من الاعلى بعقد نصف دائري . وهذا الفناء يسمح بمرور الانارة الطبيعية الى جميع الاحياز التى تطل عليه . تتشكل المنظومة التركيبة للمبنى من نظام انشائي هيكلي قوامه مساند على شكل انابيب معدنية وجسور حديدية مضلعة تم اخفائها ضمن سقوف ما بين الطوابق . ومن اجل " تعويم " انتظامية الشكل الهندسي للمبنى ، تم " زرع " ملاحق بنائية صغيرة ذات هيئات بخطوط مستقيمة ومنحنية وضعت فيها شرفات الخدمات التقنية ووسائط الانتقال : المصاعد والسلالم الخ .. وهذه الملاحق النـاتـئة هي التى تجزأ كتلة المبنى المنتظمة نوعا ما وتكسبها سمة مميزة عبر اطروحة المعمار الفريدة الساعية الى استنطاق تعبيري لعناصر خدمات المبنى ، وتجسيدها ضمن فورمات معبرة مانحة عمارته في الاخير تأثيرا " تقنيا " واضحا ، يزيده فعالية اجراءات توقيع الانانبيب المعدنية الخدمية على الواجهات ، فضلا على توظيف بريق الالواح المعدنية المغطية لشرفات الاجهزة التقنية لتلك الغاية . ويسهم موقع المبنى في بيئة تاريخية قديمة كوسط " السيتي " بلندن الى ابراز تعارض لغته المعمارية مع نوعية عمارة البيئة المبنية المجاورة ويزيد من شدة تضادها ، الامر الذي يؤدي دائما الى زيادة " الصدمة " البصرية التى يشعر بها المرء جراء مشاهدة عمارة المبنى وهي ضمن سياق البناء التقليدي .
---------------------------------------
إن شاء الله يكون هذا المطلوب يا أخي الكريم


----------



## never submit (18 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم مؤيد تايكر شكرا لك على الرد لكن كان مقصدي هو مقولات عن المهندسين التي تتكلم عن التكنولوجيا في الهندسه وحبذا لو تكون باللغه الانجليزيه

اختك
never submit


----------



## مااااازن (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شو يا اخواني ماحدا بده يساعدني


----------



## سـليمان (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*انتظر مساعدتكم*
*اريد مسقط افقي لمشروع تجاري سكني مكون من دورين او اكثر على ان يكون الدور الارضي محلات تجارية على الشارع والدور العلوي 6 شقق او 7 شقق او 8شقق 
مع العلم مساحة البناء المطلوبة تقريبا 26* 25 ولك حرية الزيادة والنقصان شارع واحد*​


----------



## بومكحلة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي وائل على هذه المبادرة الرائعة فأنت أحسن الناس - لأن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم سئل عن أي الناس خير قال أنفعهم للناس - جعلك الله كذلك آميييييييييييييييييين .


----------



## بومكحلة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليك أخي وائل أود إفادتي ببعض الدروس فيديو عن ال Autocad2006 ارك الله فيك و جعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مازن أنا بعثت الملف على إيميلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سراب القاضي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*طلب مستعجل جدا*

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة المستعجلة في طلبي 
انا طالبة مرحلة خامسة في الهندسة المعمارية ومشروع تخرجي تصميم قرية سياحية
اتمنى تساعدوني بامثلة عربية ومعايير تصميم القرى السياحية
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر:11:
على فكرة اذا شخص حب يساعدني فهذا موقعي الالكتروني
www.sarab_alqadey***********


----------



## نـ مهندسة ـص (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوه والاخوات الكرام 
ارجوا مساعدتي في الحصول على اي صور او معلومات تفيدني في بحثي عن المصاعد الكهربيه 
من بدء ظهورها الى وقتنا الحالي وتأثيرها واستخدامها في العماره و المباني 

بليييييييييييييز ساعدوني
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## never submit (25 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

ما هو وجه الشبه بين high tech architecture and minimalism?

او هل يوجد تشابه بينهما؟


----------



## never submit (25 أكتوبر 2008)

اختي نص مهندسه

قد يساعدك هدا الكتاب

http://rapidshare.com/files/36130619/EMM_1999.zip | 30676 KB


----------



## never submit (25 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
هدا الرابط موجود بالمنتدى هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t31355.html

اما هده الروابط فهي من خارج المنتدى

http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=28788

http://rapidshare.com/files/94283134/ESTI_204_20Levage.pdf | 1778 KB
http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=133323

اتمنى ان تكون هده المعلومات مفيده وكما تريدينها


----------



## معماري من طين (25 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز never submit
لا اخفي انني احب هذا النوع من الاسئلة و هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع ولكن احب ان اجيب بكل بساطة اذا سمحت لي طبعا :
هناك فرق كبير بين هاتين المدرستين و لا اقدر ان اقول مدرستين كثيرا و لكن الافضل ان نقول concept
اولا عمارة البساطة اوعمارة minimalism :
غالبا اكثر تخصصا في التصميم الداخلي حيث يعم الطابع البسيط الغير مكلف و المساحات المفتوحة
http://itp.nyu.edu/~laf333/itp_blog/church.jpg
http://www.amrhelmydesigns.com/images/Kitchens/minimalism.jpg
http://www.kezu.com.au/images/news/KEZU_Sottiletto6.jpg

اما(High-tech architecture ) أو (Late Modernism) طراز معماري ظهر في سبعينيات القرن العشرين والذي تضمن عناصر الصناعة والتكنلوجيا الفائقة الحديثة في مجال تصميم المباني . كانت العمارة الفائقة التكنولوجيا كما يبدو بعد تجديد الحداثة ، امتدادا لتلك الأفكار السابقة ، حيث ساعدت الانجازات التكنولوجية بالتقدم فيها. هذه الفئة بمثابة جسر بين الحداثة وما بعد الحداثة ، ولكن لا تزال هناك مناطق غير محددة الهوية المعمارية من حيث المكان الذي يوجد فيه فئة واحدة تنتهي الأولى وتبدأ الأخرى. في الثمانينات ، اصبحت عمارة High-Tech أكثر صعوبة في تمييزها عن عمارة ما بعد الحداثة حيث العديد من افكارها ضمت إلى افكار مابعد الحداثة المعمارية ومدارسها.

للمعلومات :

* التأسيس*

مبنى Hearst Tower في نيويورك - للمعماري نورمان فوسترتيار " التقنية المتقدمة " High –Technology ، المعروف اختصارا بالهاي – تيك " High-Tech" ، من اكثر تيارات عمارة ما بعد الحداثة انتشارا وحضورا في الخطاب المعماري المعاصر ، ليس لانه فقط يجعل من

مقاربته المميزة واسلوبه الخاص بمثابة " قطيعة" معرفية مع بقية المقاربات التصميمية المعروفة سابقا ً ، تلك المقاربات التى ما لبثت ان ظهرت بشكل فجائي وسريع على مسرح المشهد المعماري الحداثي مؤخرا ً ، وانما ايضا بسبب تقبل طروحاته بسهولة من لدن مصممين مختلفين ينتمون الى مناطق جغرافية متباينه ذات خلفيات ثقافية متنوعة ، وقد ساهم ذلك كله في تكريس حضوره في الممارسة المعمارية المعاصرة كاحد التيارات المعمارية الهامة في المشهد المعماري العالمي ؛ هذا عدا عن اعتماده بصورة واضحة ومباشرة وصريحة على اخر مستجدات النجاحات التقنية ، ما جعل منه تيارا معماريا مقبولا وشائعا يدرك من قبل الجميع كون منتجه يعكس بوضوح " اميج " عمارة مابعد الحداثة ورمزها التصميمي في عصرنا الراهن .


*معلومات أساسية*
شُيدت المباني في هذا النمط المعماري بصورة رئيسية في أوروبا وأمريكا الشمالية. بعد تدمير العديد من المباني التاريخية في أوروبا خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية 2 ، كان إصلاحها مسألة صعبة. فكان على المهندسين المعماريين أن يقرروا ويختاروا بين تكرار العناصر التاريخية أو الاستعاضة عنها بعناصر جديدة ومواد حديثة وعلم الجمال.

تأثرت المجتمعات بالتقدم العلمي والتكنولوجي الذي حدث في السبعينيات من القرن الفائت . وكان الفضاء قد بلغ ذروته في عام 1969 مع نيل أرمسترونغ
عندما هبط على سطح القمر ، وجاء هذا إلى جانب التطورات العسكرية المفرطة بين الدول. كل هذه المجموعة من الأسباب ادت بعقول الناس إلى التفكير في أن هناك الكثير مما يمكن تحقيقه مع تقدم التكنولوجيا. فأصبحت أدوات التكنولوجية هي الرؤية المشتركة للشعوب في ذلك الوقت بسبب استخدام الممرات المنحدرة ، وشاشات عرض فيديو وسماعات ، و السقالات المستخدمة بالبناء. هذه التكنولوجيا المعمارية الفائقة أصبحت اليوم أكثر وضوحا إلى الشخص العادي.

*المسار التطوري* 
مقر بنك HSBC في هونغ كونغ - للمعماري نورمان فوسترلقد عبر المسار التطوري الذي سلكه " الهاي – تيك " عن نفسه ، وتحدد لاحقا ضمن مقاربتين اثنتين شهدتهما الممارسة المعمارية العالمية

اولهما : نزوع المصممين المشتغلين ضمن اطار مفهوم " الهاي – تيك " الى تعقيد متقصد لكتلة المبنى الخارجية عبر التشديد على حضور توابع تكنولوجية ثانوية ولواحق تركبية غير اساسية . 
والثاني: يكمن في تطلع المصممين الى تكريس وضوح تكتونية المبنى وصفاء كتلته المبتدعة . 
ويمثل الاسلوب الاول بعد ترسيخ نهج عمارة مركز بومبيدو للفنون في الممارسة المعمارية ، وتقبل مقترب " الهاي – تيك " من قبل مصمممين كثر؛ " مبنى شركة للويد للتأمين " لندن / المملكة المتحدة ( 1979-84 ) المعمار ريتشارد روجر (1935) –احد المصممين الاساسين لمركز جورج بومبيدو الباريسي .

اما المقترب الثاني لمسار عمارة " الهاي – تيك " ، فيمكن ان يجسده المبنى الذي صممه المعمار الانكليزي " سير نورمان فوستر (1935) ، والخاص بمبنى " مصرف HSBC " في هونغ كونغ (1979-1986) ، حيث تأسس المنظومة الانشائية للمصرف التى بها تكتسي عمارة المبنى سماتها الخاصة والاستثنائية من نظام الاعمدة والجسور ، بيد ان هذا النظام مصاغ ، هنا بالمصرف ، بشكل مميز لا يماثل شبيهه من التراكيب المألوفة .

في النصف الثاني من تسعينات القرن الماضي ، بدا وكأن المقاربة الثانية من مسار " الهاي – تيك " تحرز اهتماما وتعاطفا جديا من قبل كثر من المصممين العاملين وفقا طروحات ذلك التيار المعماري . وحتى " ريتشارد روجر نفسه الذي اتسمت اعماله " الهاي – تيكويه " الاولي في سبعينات وثمانينات القرن الماضي بانتمائيه واضحة الى المسار الاول ، عبر اعمال انطوت على تعقيد " الفورم " التصميمي ، بات في الفترة الاخيرة اكثر تعاطفا مع المسار الثاني ، وغدت لغته التصميمية تنحو نحوا تكوينيا واضحا ودقيقا . ولعل تصميمه لمبنى " المحكمة الاوربية لحقوق الانسان " في مدينة ستراسبورغ بفرنسا ( 1989-1995) يعكس تلك التطلعات الجديدة. 



و شكرا

معماري من طين


----------



## 3oLa (25 أكتوبر 2008)

لو سمحتوا تساعدوني بدي فيلا عربية بواجهاتها وبلاناتها ومقاطعها واسم الدولة والمصمم ضروري الله يخليكوا عندي مشروع فيلا ولازم اعمل case study بالأول ولازم اخلص هادا الاسبوع وانا مستعجلة وبتمنى تساعدوني بسرعة والله يجزيكوا كل خير​


----------



## معماري من طين (25 أكتوبر 2008)

اليكم بعض الفيلات .....

villa 0.rar - 4.47MB

و شكرا


----------



## حسن مشهور (25 أكتوبر 2008)

نـ مهندسة ـص قال:


> الاخوه والاخوات الكرام
> ارجوا مساعدتي في الحصول على اي صور او معلومات تفيدني في بحثي عن المصاعد الكهربائيه
> من بدء ظهورها الى وقتنا الحالي وتأثيرها واستخدامها في العماره و المباني
> 
> ...


 
الأخت/ نص مهندسة
قد يكون من الأفضـل نقـل طلبـك إلى ملتقى الهندسة الكهربائية ، فهم الأقدر على الإجابة في هذا المجال .
وبالتوفيق .


----------



## حسن مشهور (25 أكتوبر 2008)

هيثم صبحى قال:


> اخوانى المهندسين ....................شكرا
> انا مهندس كهرباء و طلبت من قبل تصميم شقة 150 متر مربع لأن تصميم صاحب العمارة سىء للغاية
> و لكن المشكلة فى أعمدة الأساس
> ( غرفة نوم رئيسية - غرفة نوم أطفال-غرفة معيشة- ريسبشن 3 قطع-2 حمام - مطبخ )


 

الأخ/ هـيثم صــبحي

أرفق لك هذه الفكرة علهـا تفـيـد .
وبالتوفيق .


----------



## حسن مشهور (25 أكتوبر 2008)

سراب القاضي قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة المستعجلة في طلبي
> انا طالبة مرحلة خامسة في الهندسة المعمارية ومشروع تخرجي تصميم قرية سياحية
> اتمنى تساعدوني بامثلة عربية ومعايير تصميم القرى السياحية
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر:11:
> ...


 
الأخت/ سراب القاضي
أرفق لك هذا الرابط لبعض المشاريع ، أرجو أن تكون ذو فائدة .
هذا أيضاً عنوان مكتبة إلكترونية بها بعض المشاريع (إبحثي تحت Digital Library) .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## never submit (25 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا لك اخي معماري من طين على المساعده بس يا ريت بس لو تبين اكثر الاختلافات الي بينهم ادا ممكن 

اختك 
never submit


----------



## miro1_6 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

انا بعتذر جدا عن المشاركة معاكم
ووقت ماقدر حساعد ان شاء الله

من ساعة ما بدات الدراسة وانا مشغووووووووولة جدااااااا
وربنا مع الكل
وشكرا للناس اللى بيساعدوا

وبرضو احنا مش حنقول اننا عايزين حد يساعدنا مع اننا محتاجين كدة زى ما وائل قال


----------



## 3oLa (25 أكتوبر 2008)

معماري من طين قال:


> اليكم بعض الفيلات .....
> 
> villa 0.rar - 4.47mb
> 
> و شكرا


 شكراً أخي الله يجزيك الخير​


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*العمارة الفائقة High-tech architecture*

التأسيس
مبنى Hearst Tower في نيويورك - للمعماري نورمان فوستر
مبنى Hearst Tower في نيويورك - للمعماري نورمان فوستر

تيار " التقنية المتقدمة " High –Technology ، المعروف اختصارا بالهاي – تيك " High-Tech" ، من اكثر تيارات عمارة ما بعد الحداثة انتشارا وحضورا في الخطاب المعماري المعاصر ، ليس لانه فقط يجعل من

مقاربته المميزة واسلوبه الخاص بمثابة " قطيعة" معرفية مع بقية المقاربات التصميمية المعروفة سابقا ً ، تلك المقاربات التى ما لبثت ان ظهرت بشكل فجائي وسريع على مسرح المشهد المعماري الحداثي مؤخرا ً ، وانما ايضا بسبب تقبل طروحاته بسهولة من لدن مصممين مختلفين ينتمون الى مناطق جغرافية متباينه ذات خلفيات ثقافية متنوعة ، وقد ساهم ذلك كله في تكريس حضوره في الممارسة المعمارية المعاصرة كاحد التيارات المعمارية الهامة في المشهد المعماري العالمي ؛ هذا عدا عن اعتماده بصورة واضحة ومباشرة وصريحة على اخر مستجدات النجاحات التقنية ، ما جعل منه تيارا معماريا مقبولا وشائعا يدرك من قبل الجميع كون منتجه يعكس بوضوح " اميج " عمارة مابعد الحداثة ورمزها التصميمي في عصرنا الراهن . [1]

[عدل] معلومات أساسية

شُيدت المباني في هذا النمط المعماري بصورة رئيسية في أوروبا وأمريكا الشمالية. بعد تدمير العديد من المباني التاريخية في أوروبا خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية [2] ، كان إصلاحها مسألة صعبة. فكان على المهندسين المعماريين أن يقرروا ويختاروا بين تكرار العناصر التاريخية أو الاستعاضة عنها بعناصر جديدة ومواد حديثة وعلم الجمال.

تأثرت المجتمعات بالتقدم العلمي والتكنولوجي الذي حدث في السبعينيات من القرن الفائت . وكان الفضاء قد بلغ ذروته في عام 1969 مع نيل أرمسترونغ [3] عندما هبط على سطح القمر ، وجاء هذا إلى جانب التطورات العسكرية المفرطة بين الدول. كل هذه المجموعة من الأسباب ادت بعقول الناس إلى التفكير في أن هناك الكثير مما يمكن تحقيقه مع تقدم التكنولوجيا. فأصبحت أدوات التكنولوجية هي الرؤية المشتركة للشعوب في ذلك الوقت بسبب استخدام الممرات المنحدرة ، وشاشات عرض فيديو وسماعات ، و السقالات المستخدمة بالبناء. هذه التكنولوجيا المعمارية الفائقة أصبحت اليوم أكثر وضوحا إلى الشخص العادي.

[عدل] الإسم

نال هذا النمط المعماري اسمه من كتاب "High Tech: The Industrial Style and Source Book for The Home" ، والذي كتبه المصممان و الصحفيان Joan Kron و Suzanne Slesin ونُشر في تشرين الثاني / نوفمبر 1978 . الكتاب ، يوضح من خلال مئات من الصور ، وأظهرت كيف المصممين والمهندسين المعماريين ، وأصحاب المنازل كيف وظفوا الأشياء الكلاسيكية الصناعية بين رفوف المكتبة ، الكيماوية والزجاج والمعادن لوحة سطح السفينة ، مطعم العرض ، ومصنع مدرج المطار مصابيح المحرك 'لحاف ، والسجاد الصناعي وما بين صناعية وجدت في هذه الفهارس ، ووضع لاستخدامها في المؤسسات الايوائية.

ونتيجة للدعاية وشعبية الكتاب ، على غرار تزيين أصبح يعرف بأسم High-Tech اي "التكنولوجيا المتقدمة" ، وتسارع للدخول التي لا تزال غامضة لمصطلح "التكنولوجيا العالية" في اللغة اليومية. وفي عام 1979 ، كإن مصطلح التكنولوجيا الفائقة High-Tech قد بدأ للمرة الأولى في مجلة نيويوركر من خلال الرسم الكاريكاتوري الذي تظهر به امرأة توجه اللوم لزوجها لعدم كونه يتحلى بالتكنولوجيا الفائقة بما فيه الكفاية ..

بدأت بعدها تبرز High-Tech في الديكور من خلال تصميم النوافذ والأثاث المكتبي. ولكن ينبغي أن ينسب الفضل إلى متجر على شارع 64 وجادة لكسنغتون في نيويورك ، المخصصة لأدوات المطبخ ، الذي افتتح في عام 1977 ، لتسويق هذه الأشياء للجمهور قبل أي شخص آخر.الكتاب ومضى ليكون طبع في انكلترا ، فرنسا ، واليابان ، وشملت كل طبعة على دليل لمصادر محلية للأجسام المعمارية.

[عدل] الأهداف
ستاد ميونخ الأولمبي
ستاد ميونخ الأولمبي

كانت عمارة التكنولوجيا الفائقة High-Tech ، في بعض النواحي ، استجابة لتزايد خيبة الأمل للهندسة المعمارية الحديثة. خلقت التكنولوجيا الفائقة بنية جديدة وجمالية في المقابل مع معيار عمارة الحداثة.

قام كرون و سليزن بمزيد من الشرح للمصطلح "High-Tech" واحدة تستخدم في الأوساط المعمارية لوصف عدد متزايد من المساكن والمباني العامة ، وتتعرض أنابيب ، بحث التكنولوجية" . ليست هناك حاجة إلى أن ننظر إلى أبعد من روجر بومبيدو مركز مثالا على ذلك. هذا يبرز واحد من أهداف التكنولوجيا الفائقة والعمارة ، ويفخر به العناصر التقنية للبناء بإعطائها طابعا خارجيا.وهكذا ، فإنها تهيئة الجوانب التقنية والجمالية للمبنى.

للتصميم الداخلي كان هناك اتجاه للاستخدام الصناعي سابقا الأجهزة المنزلية الأشياء ، مثل الأكواب كما والمزهريات لالزهور. وكان ذلك بسبب بهدف الاستخدام الصناعي والجمالي. وكان هذا يساعده على تحويل المساحات الصناعية السابقة إلى المساحات السكنية. التكنولوجيا الفائقة الهيكل تهدف إلى إعطاء كل شيء مظهر صناعي.

وثمة جانب آخر لأهداف التكنولوجيا الفائقة High-Tech أنه كان من المعتقد في تجديد قوة التكنولوجيا لتحسين العالم. ويتضح هذا بصورة خاصة في خطط كنزو تانغ للمباني من الناحية التقنية المتطورة في اليابان حيث فورة ما بعد الحرب في الستينات ، ولكن قلة من هذه الخطط بالفعل أصبحت مباني. على العموم ، تهدف عمارة التكنولوجيا الفائقة High-Tech إلى تحقيق الصناعية الجديدة والجمالية ، وإعادة الهيكلة التي تقوم بها تجدد الثقة في التقدم للتكنولوجيا.

[عدل] خصائص
قبة الألفية في لندن - للمعماري ريتشارد روجر
قبة الألفية في لندن - للمعماري ريتشارد روجر

لقد اختلفت خصائص عمارة التكنولوجيا الفائقة فيما بينها بعض الشيء ، ومع ذلك قد أبرزت جميع العناصر التقنية. وشملت عرض بارز للبناء التقني والعناصر الفنية ، وترتيب منظم واستخدام العناصر الجاهزة.الجدران والزجاج والفولاذ الأطر أيضا بشعبية هائلة.

تعتبر الملامح التقنية بشكل واضح للتباهى ، وكان اخراجها ، في كثير من الأحيان إلى جانب تحميل الهياكل. لا يمكن أن يكون هناك مثال اوضح من مركز بومبيدو في باريس ، حيث التهوية والمسالك كلها تظهر بشكل بارز إلى الخارج. وكانت هذه تصاميم جذرية ، كما أن أنابيب التهوية السابقة كانت مخبأة على عنصر من داخل المبنى. وسائل الوصول إلى بناء أيضا ظاهرة إلى الخارج ، حيث يوجد أنبوب كبير يسمح للزوار بدخول المبنى .شكل المبنى من الخارج يشبه قواعد الصواريخ او المنصات . وقد قوبلت عمارة المبنى في بدء ظهورها بموجة من التعليقات القاسية والاوصاف غير المعتادة نظرا لغرابة لغة عمارته وجسارة منطلقات معماريه وجرأتهم في تأويل مرجعيتهم التصميمية ؛ لكن المبنى الذي ُشبه اولا بـ " مصنع لتكرير النفط " تهكما وسخرية من اسلوب عمارته ، بدأ يحظى تدريجيا على اعجاب وتقبل الناس : زواره العديدون ومشاهدو عمارته المميزة . وبدت النقاشات الصاخبة والاراء المتضادة التى اثيرت حول عمارته في بدء ظهوره باعثا مضافا لتكريس حضوره واهميته في سياق عمارة البيئة المبنية وانتشار صيته التصميمي كحدث ثفافي بامتياز . [4]

يميز الأبنية ذات التكنلوجيا الفائقة التنظيم بطريقة منطقية ، بحيث تكون مصممة لإبقاء الوظيفية جوهر اساسي في الموضوع ، وهذا يتجلى بوضوح عند نورمان فوستر في مبنى بنك HSBC / هونغ كونغ ، حيث الفضاءات الداخلية ذات مساحة كبيرة ومفتوحة وسهلة الوصول إلى جميع الطوابق إلى حد كبير في تعزيز وظيفة المصرف . وبالاضافة إلى التكنولوجيا هي السمة الغالبة للبناء ، وتصميم وظيفيا إلى حد كبير . أيضا ، عناصر من المباني تتوزع بدقة عاليه جدا وترمي إلى تحقيق أقصى قدر من أجل ترتيب منطقي لحل مشكلة احتياجات المصرف ، ويمكن ملاحظة ذلك في مستويات الهيكل وفي السلالم المتحركة.

[عدل] المسار التطوري
مقر بنك HSBC في هونغ كونغ - للمعماري نورمان فوستر
مقر بنك HSBC في هونغ كونغ - للمعماري نورمان فوستر

لقد عبر المسار التطوري الذي سلكه " الهاي – تيك " عن نفسه ، وتحدد لاحقا ضمن مقاربتين اثنتين شهدتهما الممارسة المعمارية العالمية

* اولهما : نزوع المصممين المشتغلين ضمن اطار مفهوم " الهاي – تيك " الى تعقيد متقصد لكتلة المبنى الخارجية عبر التشديد على حضور توابع تكنولوجية ثانوية ولواحق تركبية غير اساسية .
* والثاني: يكمن في تطلع المصممين الى تكريس وضوح تكتونية المبنى وصفاء كتلته المبتدعة .

ويمثل الاسلوب الاول بعد ترسيخ نهج عمارة مركز بومبيدو للفنون في الممارسة المعمارية ، وتقبل مقترب " الهاي – تيك " من قبل مصمممين كثر؛ " مبنى شركة للويد للتأمين " لندن / المملكة المتحدة ( 1979-84 ) المعمار ريتشارد روجر (1935) –احد المصممين الاساسين لمركز جورج بومبيدو الباريسي .

اما المقترب الثاني لمسار عمارة " الهاي – تيك " ، فيمكن ان يجسده المبنى الذي صممه المعمار الانكليزي " سير نورمان فوستر (1935) ، والخاص بمبنى " مصرف HSBC " في هونغ كونغ (1979-1986) ، حيث تأسس المنظومة الانشائية للمصرف التى بها تكتسي عمارة المبنى سماتها الخاصة والاستثنائية من نظام الاعمدة والجسور ، بيد ان هذا النظام مصاغ ، هنا بالمصرف ، بشكل مميز لا يماثل شبيهه من التراكيب المألوفة .

في النصف الثاني من تسعينات القرن الماضي ، بدا وكأن المقاربة الثانية من مسار " الهاي – تيك " تحرز اهتماما وتعاطفا جديا من قبل كثر من المصممين العاملين وفقا طروحات ذلك التيار المعماري . وحتى " ريتشارد روجر نفسه الذي اتسمت اعماله " الهاي – تيكويه " الاولي في سبعينات وثمانينات القرن الماضي بانتمائيه واضحة الى المسار الاول ، عبر اعمال انطوت على تعقيد " الفورم " التصميمي ، بات في الفترة الاخيرة اكثر تعاطفا مع المسار الثاني ، وغدت لغته التصميمية تنحو نحوا تكوينيا واضحا ودقيقا . ولعل تصميمه لمبنى " المحكمة الاوربية لحقوق الانسان " في مدينة ستراسبورغ بفرنسا ( 1989-1995) يعكس تلك التطلعات الجديدة . [5]

[عدل] أهم روادها

* نورمان فوستر
* رينزو بيانو
* ريتشارد روجر
* Günter Behnisch
* سنتياغو كالاترافا

[عدل] أمثلة عنها
برج Lloyd و خلفه برج Swiss Re في لندن
برج Lloyd و خلفه برج Swiss Re في لندن

هناك الكثير من المباني التي بنيت على هذا الطراز المعماري حول العالم ، ولكن بشكل خاص في اوروربا و امريكا ومن اهم هذه المباني : [6]

* مقر HSBC - هونغ كونغ
* برج التلفزيون - براغ
* ميدان الكريكيت - لندن
* مركز جورج بومبيدو - باريس
* قبة البرلمان الألماني Reich Stag - برلين
* مبنى Swiss Re - لندن
* مبنى قاعة المدينة City Hall - لندن
* مبنى Hearst Tower - نيويورك
* مبنى متحف NEMO - أمستردام
* مبنى مركز الأبحاث IRCAM - باريس
* مبنى برج Lloyd - لندن
* الملعب الأولمبي - ميونخ
* قبة الألفية - لندن
و ايضا 
يعتبر تيار " التقنية المتقدمة " High –Technology ، المعروف اختصارا
بـ " الهاي – تيك " Hi- Tec ، من اكثر تيارات عمارة ما بعد الحداثة
انتشارا وحضورا في الخطاب المعماري المعاصر ، ليس لانه فقط يجعل من
مقاربته المميزة واسلوبه الخاص بمثابة " قطيعة" معرفية مع بقية
المقاربات التصميمية المعروفة سابقا ً ، تلك المقاربات التى ما لبثت ان
ظهرت بشكل فجائي وسريع على مسرح المشهد المعماري الحداثي مؤخرا ً ، وانما
ايضا بسبب تقبل طروحاته بسهولة من لدن مصممين مختلفين ينتمون الى مناطق
جغرافية متباينه ذات خلفيات ثقافية متنوعة ، وقد ساهم ذلك كله في تكريس
حضوره في الممارسة المعمارية المعاصرة كاحد التيارات المعمارية الهامة
في المشهد المعماري العالمي ؛ هذا عدا عن اعتماده بصورة واضحة ومباشرة
وصريحة على اخر مستجدات النجاحات التقنية ، ما جعل منه تيارا معماريا
مقبولا وشائعا يدرك من قبل الجميع كون منتجه يعكس بوضوح " اميج " عمارة
مابعد الحداثة ورمزها التصميمي في عصرنا الراهن .


ظهر" الهاي –تيك " كاحد تجليات مسار عمارة الحداثة المتأخرة ، تلك
العمارة التى تشكلت خصائصها وبان اسلوبها المميز في السبعينات ، وهذا
التيار المعماري في الحقيقة يتوق لتكييف نجاحات التكنولوجيا البنائية
لجهة اجتراح تجديد جذري في لغة العمارة انطلاقا من تأثيرات التقدم العلمي
الذي احرزته الانسانية مؤخرا واعتبار ذلك التقدم كمكـّون تصميمي اساسي في
ابداع منجز تلك العمارة . ينشد " الهاي تيك " الى عكس رمزي لحضور "
التكنولوجيا المتقدمة " ، كما يحرص عبر فورماته ذات المظهر الدال الاشارة
الى خصوصية العصر المتجسدة بحدث ظهور الصوراريخ عابرة القارات ومركبات
الفضاء المكوكية ، كما يسعى الى حضور كل ذلك في منتج عمارة الابنية
العامة تحديدا ( لاحقا ، كما سنرى ، سوف يتخطى الهاي – تيك تلك المحددات
ويغطي بقية " تابولوجية " المباني الاخرى ، وسنشاهد امثلة عديدة لحضوره
المؤثر في عمارة الابنية السكنية على سبيل المثال ) . وايا ً يكن الامر ،
فان " الهاي تيك " يمثل آخر مرحلة بالقرن العشرين لصياغة اشكال وفورمات
متخمة تكوينيا بالحضورالتقني الرفيع ، تلك المحاولات التى بدأت مع تيار <
الكونستروكتيفزم > الروسي في عشرينات القرن الماضي وصولا الى تجارب
البنيوية الاخيرة في ستينات ذلك القرن .
يتميز " الهاي- تيك " عن المراحل السابقة ، بتوقه نحو ابراز خاصية
التقنية المتقدمة " سوبر تكنولوجيا " والتى فيها تنمو وتتحول الاستخدامات
الوظيفية للتراكيب الانشائية ومنظومة الخدمات الهندسية ، الى عناصر
تزيينية ممسرحة ؛ مع مغالاة في اهميتها ومقاساتها ، مغالاة تصل حد التهكم
والسخرية منها . وبخلاف مقاربات البنائية < الكونستروكتفيزم > وكذلك
البنوية المعتمدة في تحقيق غاياتها الانشائية على الخرسانة والزجاج فان "
الهاي –تيك " توجه لاستيعاب وادراك جمالية التراكيب المعدنية (
الحديدية ) مع الالواح الزجاجية . وبالاضافة الى ذلك فقد ادخل " الهاي –
تيك " العناصر الخاصة بالخدمات الهندسية مثل انابيب التهوية ومجاري
الخدمات الصحية ووسائط الحركة المتنوعة ، بشكل مؤثر في المعالجات
التصميمية للمباني التى نفذت وفق طروحاته ، ومستندا على تجارب تكنولوجية
صرفة وشائعة في عمارة المنشاءات الصناعية الحديثة التى يلجأ عادة فيها
الى تلوين وسائل المنظومات الخدمية بالوان مختلفة ؛ فان " الهاي – تيك "
وظف هذا الاسلوب في منتجه المعماري وجعله يعمل باعتباره عنصرا تكوينيا
جماليا .
في المعنى الدلالي للظاهرة ، فان < اباء > " الهاي- تيك " هم معماريو "
القصر البلوري " بمنتصف القرن التاسع عشر و مدرسة المعمار " ميس فان دير
رو ّ " العقلانية واتباعها في القرن العشرين . ويرى نقاد كثر في الاخير
عرابا حقيقيا الى " هاي – تيك " ، ذلك لان " ميس " وان بدا في مطلع حياته
المهنية وظيفيا بالعشرينات ، لكنه سرعان ما تنصل عن افكاره السابقة
وانتهى في الخمسينات والستينانت بالضد من الوظيفية بمفهومها "
الارثوذكسي " من حيث المبدأ . وانطلاقا من ادراكه بقصر اجل الوظيفة ،
وظيفة المبنى وعدم ديمومتها طويلا والتى تقود لا محالة الى ما يسمى بظاهرة

(الاستهلاك المعنوي ) لها ، فانه سعى وراء تصاميم لمبانٍ ذات فضاءات
داخلية
تتسم بشموليتها وعمومبتها ، وقادرة ان تتجواب بكفاءة مع متغيرات الوظيفة
وتقلباتها السريعة . وقد وظف " ميس " في تقصياته لتحقيق تلك الغايات
منظومة التراكيب ذات البحور الفسيحة ، ناقلا العناصر الحاملة من داخل
المبنى الى خارجه . وبهذه المقاربة فان " ميس " وانصاره جعلوا من شكل
التراكيب الانشائية وايقاعها الصارم اساسا لانتاج جماليات التكوين
المعماري للمباني التى صمموها ، بعبارة اخرى وظفت المدرسة العقلانية
المعتمدة على نتاجات " ميس فان دير رو " واتباعه مفهوم < التكنونية
Tectonic> واعتبرته عنصرا تكوينيا اساسيا في الحل التصميمي ومنبعا
استيتكيا رئيسيا بمقدوره ان يشكل جماليات العمارة المشيدة .
لم يكتفِ " الهاي – تيك " بان يكون بمثابة وريث شرعي لتلك التجارب
والمحاولات التى سبقت ظهوره ، وانما طمح الى توسيع واثراء تلك الاساليب
بشكل واضح . فالى جانب استخدمات التراكيب الحاملة التقليدية كالمنظومات
الهيكلية ، سعى " الهاي – تيك " الى توليفة من مزج منظومات انشائية
ثابتة ، مع تلك المعتمدة على التراكيب الحرة كالمنظومات الحبالية "
الكيبلية " Cable ، سعيا للحصول على قوة تعبيرية مؤثرة .
حاول مصممو مقاربة " الهاي – تيك " الى استخدام العناصر المحورية ذات
المقاطع المغلقة ( مثل الانابيب ذات المقطع الدائري او المربع ) في
حلولهم لمعضلة التراكيب الحاملة ، بدلا من العناصر ذات المقاطع
المفتوحة . وواضح جدا بان مثل هكذا استخدمات كانت بباعث الدنو من احراز
قيم جمالية صرفة ، اكثر بكثير من استحقاقات المتطلبات الانشائية . ثمة
تأكيد ، اذن ، على " تقنية " التكوين ، وهو ما ينزع الي حضوره معماريو "
الهاي – تيك " في تصاميم مبانيهم المشيدة . ومن اجل تأشير اهمية
استخدامات تبعات التقنية الصريحة في التكوين لجأ مصممو هذه المقاربة الى
وسيلة تضخيم ابعاد التراكيب الحاملة ( وتبرير هذا التضخيم ليس نابعا
بالضرورة من جراء نتائج الحسابات الهندسية الواقعية ) وانما استخدامها
بهذه الطريقة ، اريد بها ايحاء حضور ضخامة التراكيب الانشائية وجسامة
عناصر عقدها وكثافة العدد الهائل لمقاطع الاتصالات المحورية والمتصالبة
الزاخرة بها واجهات المباني .
لقد ساهمت مقاربة " الهاي – تيك " على تطوير حلول واستخدامات التراكيب
المعدنية الخارجية والتى مكـنّت من تحديث اشكال واجهات المباني الخارجية
و" سللويتها " بالاضافة الى تفعيل عنصر اللون كقيمة تكوينية مضافة فضلا
على اجتراح ملمس مميز لواجهات مبانيها . لقد سعى الهاي تيك بصورة واضحة
وهادفة الى التعاطي تصميما ليس فقط مع شكل المبنى وواجهاته او فضائاته
الداخلية ، وانما استطاع ان يدخل في اهتماماته نوعية الفضاءات المجاورة
المفتوحة وعناصرها التزينية ومفرداتها النحتية التى تصنع عادة من تلك
المادة اياها التى نفذت بها واجهات المباني .
يعتبر " مبنى مركز جورج بومبيدو للفنون " المطل على ساحة " بوبور" في
باريس والمشيد في 1971-77 ( المعماريان : رينزو بيانو R . Piano وروبرت
روجيرز R .Rogers ) بمثابة " علامة " ورمز الى نتاج الهاي – تيك . وقد
قوبلت عمارة المبنى في بدء ظهورها بموجة من التعليقات القاسية والاوصاف
غير المعتادة نظرا لغرابة لغة عمارته وجسارة منطلقات معماريه وجرأتهم في
تأويل مرجعيتهم التصميمية ؛ لكن المبنى الذي ُشبه اولا بـ " مصنع لتكرير
النفط " تهكما وسخرية من اسلوب عمارته ، بدأ يحظى تدريجيا على اعجاب
وتقبل الناس : زواره العديدون ومشاهدو عمارته المميزة . وبدت النقاشات
الصاخبة والاراء المتضادة التى اثيرت حول عمارته في بدء ظهوره باعثا
مضافا لتكريس حضوره واهميته في سياق عمارة البيئة المبنية وانتشار صيته
التصميمي كحدث ثفافي بامتياز .
في تصديهم للمعضلة التصميمية التى وضعوها امامهم ، انطلق معماريو المبنى
من فكرة خلق وابداع فضاءات عرض حرة وفسيحة في آن ، موظفين اطروحة " ميس
فان دير روّ " الخاصة بتنظيم فضاءات شاملة لجهة تحقيق اهدافهم ، بيد ان
مسعاهم هذا ، تجاوز حدود مقترب " ميس " المعروف باجتراح فضاء شامل وعام
في هيئة حافلة فورماتها بالانتظام والوضوح ، عندما اقترحوا حلا ينطوي على
ايصال تبعات ذلك المقترب حدوده القصوى . فشكل المبني المتوازي الاضلاع
والذي يمتلك عرضا بـ 50 مترا و170 مترا طولا ، تم تسقيف طوابقه الستة عبر
منظومة من المساند المتشابكة المثبتة خارج المبنى . ان وجود فضاءات بباع
Span لجسور بـاطوال 48 مترا مخصصة لعرض الكتب او اللوحات الفنية ( وهما
الوظيفتان الاساسيتان للمركز ) يبدو امرا زائدا على الحاجة ، سيما اذا
اخذنا في نظر الاعتبار حتمية وجود فائض الاشغال المكاني المترتب جراء
سماكة الجسور ذات المجالات الفسيحة والتى شغلت حيزا مضافا يقدر سعته بنصف
فضاءات حجوم المبنى المصممة تقريبا ً، ومع ذلك فان المصممين ذهبوا بعيدا
في تعاطيهم مع حلهم المعماري ، مقترحين لنا مشروعا تصمميا مكلفا وغير
مبرر وظيفيا ، ولكنه في ذات الوقت يظل مشروعا رائدا تتماهى فيه التقنية
تماهيا عضويا مع مكونات لغته التصميمية ، تماه ٍ ينزع المعماريون لان تكون

ضربة التكوين وفكرته الاساسية .
ومع ان هيئة المبنى متمثلة بكتلة منتظمة ، فان شكله العام الخارجي و "
سيلويته " Silhouette يبدوان غير ذلك ، لان مصممي المبنى ، وبخلاف
مقاربات " ميس فان دير رو " ابتعدوا كثيرا عن محاولات تمثيل انتظامية
هيئة الشكل العام للمبنى اواستنطاق فورماته الهندسية الصارمة ؛ وبدا
المبنى ، وفقا لرغبة المصممين ، وكأنه لا يزال محاط " بقوالب " اعمال
الانشاء الموقتة اكثر بكثير من مبنى مكتمل البناء! . وساهم في تشويش
معالجات واجهات المبنى الحضور الكثيف للعدد الهائل من عقد الانشاء
والتراكيب البنائية الطولية والمحورية والمتصالبة التى غطت بعناصرها
مفردات الواجهة واكسبتها انطباع " الفوضى " العفوية ، بيد انها تظل "
فوضى " متقصدة وحتى " مصممة " مسبقا . ومما زاد في خلق حالة " التشويش "
الواجهاتي كشف مجاري وانابيب الخدمات الهندسية نحو الخارج ؛ هذا عدا عن
اللجوء لتوظيفات عنصر اللون وتشغيله تكوينيا للقيام بوظائف جديدة لم تكن
معتادة سابقا في العمارة المدنية . اذ حرص المصممون ان يكون لعنصراللون
دورا مؤثرا في صياغة المنظومة التكوينية لواجهات المبنى ، ونحن هنا لا
نتكلم عن صبغات مألوفة لمساحات محددة او موقعة على سطوح المبنى ، وانما
تم توظيف عنصر اللون بصبغاته المختلفة على اجزاء مختارة من الواجهة
المتشكلة من عناصر مختلفة وغزيرة ، توظيف يذكرنا في نوعية اساليب
تلوينات عناصر المنشاءات الصناعية . فلونت مجاري التهوية بالاخضر وانابيب
الماء بالازرق وقنوات الاسلاك الكهربائية بالاصفر ، في حين لونت عناصر
الانتقال والحركة مثل المصاعد والادراج والسلالم الدوارة Escalators
بالاحمر . وفي النتيجة فان قرار كشف ونقل جميع المنظومات الانشائية
والتركيبة والحركية الى واجهات المبنى اوحى الى تداعيات ملتبسة تشبه الى
حد كبير بقلب الاحشاء بطنا لظهر والتى تدخل في تعارض فاضح مع مبادئ
ظاهرة " البيونيكا " Bionomic المعمارية المألوفة .
وايا ً يكن الامر ، فنحن امام ظاهرة معمارية جديدة حُظيت بانتشار واسع في
مجمل الممارسة التصميمية العالمية غب ظهورها الاول عند ميدان " بوبور "
الباريسي ، ومنذ ذلك الحين بات المبنى وعمارته مقصدا للزيارة والتطلع
اليه من قبل كثر من الناس . وتشير الاحصاءات ذات الشأن بان موقعه ظل
يستقطب العدد الاكبر من زوار متاحف باريس ذات الشهرة العالمية ولسنين
عديدة . كما يجدر بالذكر بان موقع الساحة المفتوحة المجاورة للمركز بدت
هي الاخرى من اكثر الساحات الباريسية شهرة وازدحاما وتنوع فعاليات . وقد
اكتسبت صيتها من صيت المبنى المجاور وعمارته الاستثنائية ، وهو امر يؤكد
ما ذهبنا اليه من ان مفهوم الهاي – تيك المعماري لا يقتصر على خلق احياز
وحصرها ضمن فورم انشائي فقط ، بقدر ما تستوعب طروحاته ايضا تنظيم
الفضاءات المكشوفة ، تلك الفضاءات المطبوعة تصميما بطابع الهاي – تيك ذي
اللغة المعمارية الفريدة والمميزة .


لقد عبر المسار التطوري الذي سلكه " الهاي – تيك " عن نفسه ، وتحدد لاحقا
ضمن مقاربتين اثنتين شهدتهما الممارسة المعمارية العالمية اولهما نزوع
المصممين المشتغلين ضمن اطار مفهوم " الهاي – تيك " الى تعقيد متقصد
لكتلة المبنى الخارجية عبر التشديد على حضورتوابع تكنولوجية ثانوية
ولواحق تركبية غير اساسية ، والثاني يكمن في تطلع المصممين الى تكريس
وضوح تكتونية المبنى وصفاء كتلته المبتدعة . ويمثل الاسلوب الاول بعد
ترسيخ نهج عمارة مركز بومبيدو للفنون في الممارسة المعمارية ، وتقبل
مقترب " الهاي – تيك " من قبل مصمممين كثر؛ " مبنى شركة للويد للتأمين "
في لندن / المملكة المتحدة ( 1979-84 ) المعمار ريجارد روجيرز ( 1935 ) –
احد المصممين الاساسين " لمركز بومبيدو " الباريسي .
يمتلك المبنى ذو 12 طابقا فوق مستوى الارض كتلة حجمية صريحة وواضحة ؛
فالتصميم الذي يعتمد مسقطه على شكل هندسي منتظم مجزأ الى ثلاثة اقسام ،
وتتشكل المنظومة التركبية له من هيكل حديدى مع وجود فناء وسطي مفتوح
بارتفاع 93 مترا غطي من الاعلى بعقد نصف دائري . وهذا الفناء يسمح بمرور
الانارة الطبيعية الى جميع الاحياز التى تطل عليه . تتشكل المنظومة
التركيبة للمبنى من نظام انشائي هيكلي قوامه مساند على شكل انابيب
معدنية وجسور حديدية مضلعة تم اخفائها ضمن سقوف ما بين الطوابق . ومن
اجل " تعويم " انتظامية الشكل الهندسي للمبنى ، تم " زرع " ملاحق بنائية
صغيرة ذات هيئات بخطوط مستقيمة ومنحنية وضعت فيها شرفات الخدمات التقنية
ووسائط الانتقال : المصاعد والسلالم الخ .. وهذه الملاحق النـاتـئة هي
التى
تجزأ كتلة المبنى المنتظمة نوعا ما وتكسبها سمة مميزة عبر اطروحة
المعمار الفريدة الساعية الى استنطاق تعبيري لعناصر خدمات المبنى ،
وتجسيدها ضمن فورمات معبرة مانحة عمارته في الاخير تأثيرا " تقنيا "
واضحا ، يزيده فعالية اجراءات توقيع الانانبيب المعدنية الخدمية على
الواجهات ، فضلا على توظيف بريق الالواح المعدنية المغطية لشرفات الاجهزة
التقنية لتلك الغاية . ويسهم موقع المبنى في بيئة تاريخية قديمة كوسط "
السيتي " بلندن الى ابراز تعارض لغته المعمارية مع نوعية عمارة البيئة
المبنية المجاورة ويزيد من شدة تضادها ، الامر الذي يؤدي دائما الى
زيادة " الصدمة " البصرية التى يشعر بها المرء جراء مشاهدة عمارة المبنى
وهي ضمن سياق البناء التقليدي .
اما المقترب الثاني لمسار عمارة " الهاي – تيك " ، فيمكن ان يجسده
المبنى الذي صممه المعمار الانكليزي " سير نورمان فوستر " ( 1935 ) N.
Foster ، والخاص بمبنى " مصرف شنغاي " في هونغ كونغ (1979-86 ) . المبنى
المتعدد الطوابق الذي يصل ارتفاعه الى حوالي 180 مترا والمؤلف من 47
طابق اداري مشغول بفضاءات مكتبية خاصة الى موظفي المصرف وزواره .
تتأسس المنظومة الانشائية للمصرف التى بها تكتسي عمارة المبنى سماتها
الخاصة والاستثنائية من نظام الاعمدة والجسور ، بيد ان هذا النظام مصاغ ،
هنا بالمصرف ، بشكل مميز لا يماثل شبيهه من التراكيب المألوفة . ثمة
منظومة من السواري الضخمة التى يبلغ عددها ثمانية ، موقعة في اطراف
المنشأ ومتشكلة من تجميع اربعة مساند حديدية ذات مقاطع دائرية ترتبط
الواحدة بالاخري بقطع مستعرضة تشكل محاور ارتكازية مثبته على ارتفاع كل
طابق . ومن اجل الحصول على متانة اضافية للمنظومة التركيبية تم ربط هذه
السواري بعوارض حديدية محورية Girders . ثمة تقسيمات متعددة على عموم
ارتفاع المبنى ، تشكلها مجموعة طوابق باعداد مختلفة من سبعة وستة وخمسة
واربعة طوابق ؛ وهذه التقسيمات تحملها عوارض ثنائية المجال بارتفاع
طابقين تشكل " الموتيف " الاساسي في صياغة واجهة المبنى . يمتد باع
المساند الحاملة الى مسافة 38 مترا ، وتم وضع اعمدة متدلية وسطية في
منتصف الباع تسهم في تحمل تركيبة سقوف مابين الطوابق . وبهذا الاسلوب
الانشائي فقد استطاع المعمار ان يؤمن فضاءات حرة بمجال يصل الى باع 38
مترا . ان مجاميع السواري الحاملة الاربعه الموقعة في اطراف المنشأ ،
شكلت ثلاثة مجالات فراغية متحررة من اي مساند فيها ؛ وقد استفاد المصمم من

هذه الحالة في تجزئة الكتل الخارجية لمبناه استنطاقا لها : لتلك
الحالة . وتبعا لذلك ، فان المبنى يرى بصريا مؤلفا من ثلاث " صفائح "
بارتفاعات من 28 و 35 و 41 طابقا ، بيد انها جميعا ظلت تحتفظ بعرض موحد
يقدر بـ 16.2 مترا ً .
ورغم نزعة التعقيد الانشائي لمصرف " شنغاي " ، فان لغته المعمارية ما
برحت تمتع بحضور واف ٍ من وضوح الفورم ورهافته في آن ، متضادا في هذا
المجال مع " عكرة " تكوينات مبنى " مركز بومبيدو " الباريسي ، و" ضجيج "
عناصر مبنى " للويد للتأمين " في لندن . ومع ان مسعى طبيعة تضخيم
المقاطع التركبية " المفطورة " عليها مقاربة " الهاي – تيك " ظلت حاضرة
في التكوين ، فان العناصر الانشائية في مصرف " شنغاي " تبدو منفذة هنا ،
على درجة كبيرة من الدقة والرشاقة ، الامر الذي مكنّها من ان تلعب دورا
اساسيا في تحقيق رهافة الحلول التصميمة لواجهات المبنى وفي ايجاد
معالجات هادئة للفضاءات الداخلية له .


في النصف الثاني من تسعينات القرن الماضي ، بدا وكأن المقاربة الثانية
من مسار " الهاي – تيك " تحرز اهتماما وتعاطفا جديا من قبل كثر من
المصممين العاملين وفقا طروحات ذلك التيار المعماري . وحتى " ريجارد
روجيرز" نفسه الذي اتسمت اعماله " الهاي – تيكويه " الاولي في سبعينات
وثمانينات القرن الماضي بانتمائيه واضحة الى المسار الاول ، عبراعمال
انطوت على تعقيد " الفورم " التصميمي ، بات في الفترة الاخيرة اكثر
تعاطفا مع المسار الثاني ، وغدت لغته التصميمية تنحو نحوا تكوينيا واضحا
ودقيقا . ولعل تصميمه لمبنى " المحكمة الاوربية لحقوق الانسان " في
مدينة " ستراسبورغ " بفرنسا ( 1989-95 ) يعكس تلك التطلعات الجديدة .
في عمارة مبنى " المحكمة " يسعى " روجيرز " الى تكريس اطروحته التصميمية
المميزة التى سبق وان شاهدنا تجسيدا لها في مشاريع عديدة صممها المعمار
العالمي المعروف في مواقع متعددة بمدن العالم المختلفة ؛ وتدعو تلك
الاطروحة الى خلق مبنى مميز في لغته التصميمية ضمن البيئة المبنية
المحيطة ، بمعنى اخر يتوق " روجيرز" الى " خلق مبنى صرحي من دون ..
صرحية " كما يؤكد المعمار على ذلك دائما .
يتعاطي " روجيرز " مع مشروعه كونه مبنى ذا قيمة اجتماعية ( فهو يمثل دولا
عديدة ) فضلا على انه منشأ ديمقراطي ، ذلك لانه معني بالدفاع والمحافظة
على حقوق الانسان الاوربي . يطل المبنى على مصدر مائي ، ويتوق المعمار
باختياره التكوين اللاتماثلي ان يكرر بهيئته المتعرجة الممتدة اشكال خطوط
الساحل القريب . تحدد التقسيمات الافقية طوابق المبنى الادارية التى يزداد

ارتفاعها كلما اتجهنا نحو كتلة اسطوانية شاقولية موقعة في نهايتها ،
وتفصل هذه الكتلة التى خصصت لبئر الحركة العمودية من مصاعد وسلالم ،
القسم الاداري عن احياز قاعات المحكمة الرئيسية التى ينتهى بها المسار
التكويني للمبنى . تمثل قاعات المحكمة التى تعد بمثابة مركز التكوين
الوظيفي والمعماري للمنشأ اسطوانتين مغلقتين ومكسوة بصفائح المنيومية .
وهاتان القاعتان مرفوعتان قليلا عن الارض ، ويمتلكان سقفا مائلا منحدرا
باتجاه واحد ، حرص المعمارالى ترميز هيئتهما بكفتي ميزان العدالة :
ميزان آلهة العدل " فيميدا " ! .
ورغم التعقيد الوظيفي لمبنى المحكمة وتكوينها اللاتماثلي ، فان الحل
التصميمي يبدو على العموم حلا بسيطا حافلا بالصفاء والانتظام ، بمقدوره ان

يمنح المتلقي قراءة واضحة لكتل المبنى ؛ تلك الكتل الخالية من نزعة
التجزئة اللجوجة التى طبعت عمارة مباني " الهاي – تيك " المبكرة . ووفقا
لملاحظة ذكية لاحد نقادي عمارة المبنى ؛ فان صبغة الالوان القوية التى
استخدمت بصورة نشطة في واجهات كتلة القاعات واجزاء من القسم الخدمي "
تدفأ " برودة بريق الالواح الالمنيومية التى غلفت سطوح كتل المبنى الصماء
الخارجية . وايا يكن الامر ، فان المبنى يظل يحتفظ لنفسه بقوة تكوينية
جلية متاسسة عن وضوح تعبيرية الوظائف التى صمم المبنى من اجلها ، تلك
التعبيرية التى تستدعى الى الذاكرة شريط تعبيرية " مندلسون " الرومانسية
في العشرينات ، لكنها هنا مصاغة بنكهة طروحات " الهاي – تيك " المعتمدة
اساسا على ابراز تأثيرات تقنية الانشاء المتقدمة .
ان نزعتي تضخيم عناصر المنظومة الانشائية واصباغ سمة التقنية علي منتج
مقترب " الهاي تيك " والتأكيد على حضور الاخيرة كمفردة اساسية في عملية
ابداع اللغة المعمارية المميزة لذلك المقترب ، منحت الناقد الانكليزي "
ك . فريمبتون " الى اجراء مقارنة بين اشكال عمارة " الهاي – تيك " مع
هيئات منصات اطلاق الصواريخ الفضائية ؛ ويتعين الاقرار بان مثل هذا
التداعي للافكار يمتلك بعضا ً من مصداقيته . وليس صدفة بالمرة ، اعتراف "
نورمان فوستر " نفسه ، بان الاشتغال على ثيمة عمارة " الهاي – تيك " ، (
كما هو الحال في مكتبه في الاقل ) ، يستدعي اللجوء الى مرجعيات تقف بعيدا
عن مجال الصناعة الانشائية التقليدية . ويذكر في هذا الصدد بانهم " ..
استفادوا كثيرا من عمل المجموعات الابداعية التى وقفت وراء تصنيع طائرة "
الكونكرد " ؛ كما استخدمنا حصيلة تجارب الدوائر التصميمية الحربية
العاملة على تأمين جسور تكون قادرة على تحمل اوزان الدبابات الثقيلة ،
ناهيك على اطلاعنا العميق والدائم على اعمال وتصاميم شركات الطيران
وخصوصا الامريكية منها .. " . ويدل اشتغال " فوستر " المتجدد على اغناء
ثيمة عمارة " الهاي – تيك " الذي يعتبر المعمار البريطاني المعروف واحدا
من اشهر المعمارين العالمين انتماء لها وعملا فيها ، يدل على حيوية هذا
التيار وثراء الفورمات الشكلية التي يختزنها . وتظهر اشكال عمارته
المتجددة والطليعية مثل " برج الفيصلية " ( 1993-2000) في الرياض ،
المملكة السعودية ، ومبنى : كهرباء فرنسا " ( 1992-96 ) في مدينة "
بوردو " / فرنسا وكذلك " البنك التجاري : كميرسزبانك " ( 1991-97 ) في
فرانكفورت بالمانيا وغيرها من المباني المعبرة تظهر مدى اهتمامه في
تكريس هذا التيار في الخطاب المعماري العالمي والسعى وراء اثراء لغة
العمارة المعاصرة : لغة عمارة ما بعد الحداثة .
شهدت الفترة الاخيرة من مسار تيار " الهاي- تيك " " هجرة " الافكار
المعمارية التى اضحت سمة ملازمة لتلك المقاربة وانتقالها من عمارة الابنية

العامة التى اشتهرت بها الى تابولوجية جديدة من المباني ولا سيما في حقل
عمارة الابنية السكنية . وتظهر اعمال المعمار " سنتياغو كالاترافا " (
1951
) Santiago Calatrava الاخيرة ذات اللغة المعمارية المعبرة على اماكنية
استيعاب عمارة الاسكان لطروحات الهاي – تيك ، ونشير في هذا الصدد الى
المبنى الاسكاني المتعدد الطوابق في مالمو ( 1999-2005 ) بالسويد حيث
تعتبرعمارته الفريدة " المفتولة " واللولبية كاحد المواقع الاثيرة لسكان
المدينة السويدية وزوارها . " فالجذع " الوسطى المخصص الى المصاعد
والسلالم هو القسم الوحيد الثابت داخل نواة المبنى ،كما انه يعتبر ايضا
العنصر الرئيسي في المنظومة التركيبية التى استعير نظامها وحلها
الانشائين من حلول وانظمة عمارة الجسور التى اشتهر بها المعماري الذي
اوجد مفهوم " نحت العمارة " كاحد تجليات مقاربة " الهاي – تيك " . والى
ذلك " الجذع " تم ربط " صناديق " الشقق السكنية التى تغير من مواقعها
كلما ارتفعنا نحو الاعلى بحركة لولبية صاعدة تصل ، الى 90 درجة عن اتجاه
الشقق في الطوابق السفلى .
ولئن بدا تيار " الهاي – تيك " في مطلع ظهوره يستقي مرجعيته التصميمة من
عمارة الابنية الصناعية التى تتطلع الى حضور عالٍ للجانب الوظيفي النفعي
المتمظهر عبر منظومة انشائية صريحة ذات مواد وحلول تنطق بصدقها وتحرص
باظهار طبيعة موادها وكشف منطقية عمل عناصرها التركيبية ؛ فانها قد
اكتسبت في الفترة اللاحقة طابعها الخاص واسلوبها المميز الحافل بخصائصة
الجمالية وتنوع مرجعياته التصميمة وتغطيتها لانواع عديدة من نوعية "
تابلوجية " المباني المختلفة ؛ ما مكنها لان تكون ، كما اسلفنا ، واحدة
من اهم تجليات عمارة ما بعد الحداثة واكثرها انتشارها في الممارسة
المعمارية بالوقت الراهن. وكل ذلك يشهد بوضوح عن ظاهرة تعددية مقاربات
المشهد المعماري العالمي وخطابه المترع بهاجس تنوع تياراته المختلفة....
و شكرا


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اما عمارة التبسيط او minimalism*

اختي الكريمة اتأسف لأنه ليس عندي الكم الكبير من المعلومات باللغة العربية التي قد افيدك بها ...
و لكن كل الي عندي عبارة عن مراجع باللغة الانجليزة و سوف انقلها لك ....

http://www.minimalisme.net/minimalism.htm
http://www.eikongraphia.com/?p=1430

و كل المعلومات التي تحبي ان تتطلعي عليها موجوده في هذين الموقعين ....
و شكرا 
ارجو ان اكون وفقت في سؤالك
معماري من طين


----------



## str (26 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكركم على الموضوع الرائع 
واريد منكم مساعدتي في التالي 
معلومات عن مشروع جزيرة النخلة بدبي وهذه المعلومات تشمل التالي :
مراحل تنفيذ المشروع 
نوع المشروع 
نوع عقد المقاولة 
الفترة الزمنية المتوقعة لانجاز المشروع 
ميزانية المشروع 
الفترة التي اخذها المشروع في التنفيذ 
التكلفة النهائية للمشروع 
العقبات التي واجهت تنفيذ المشروع 
طرق التشييد التي استخدمت 
واي معلومات اخرى 
واكون شاكرا لكم 
والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز ...
هناك 3 جزر باسم النخلة في دبي فايهما تقصد
نخلة جميرا -نخلة جبل علي - نخلة ديرة...
شكرا


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جزر النخيل، التي أيضاَ تسمى نخلة دبي و جزيرة النخلة، هي أكبر ثلاث جزر اصطناعية في العالم، وتبنى على ساحل إمارة دبي، في الإمارات العربية المتحدة. المشروع تحت علاج النخيل للعقارات (شركة نخيل). والمشروع سينتج زيادة في شاطئ دبي ب120 كم، كما أنه سيشكل عدد كبير من المناطق السكنية والترفيهية. أعلنت الفكرة في مايو عام 2002 ويتوقع أن الجزر المنتجعية الاصطناعية الثلاث التي يستطاع امتلاكها ستحافظ على وضع دبي كمقصد نفيس للسياحة. جزر النخيل أيضاَ سميت 'بعجب العالم الثامن‘.

جزر دبي الثلاث، نخلة الجميرة، نخلة جبل علي ونخلة الديرة، ستبنى كل منها على شكل نخلة و تتألف من ساق، تاج ذو 17 ورقة و تحيطها جزيرة هلالية الشكل تعمل كعاصم للماء. إجمالاً، ستحتمل الجزيرة على أكثر من 60 فندق مزخرف، باستثناء 4000 فلل سكنية، 1000 منزل مائي، 5000 شقة على حدود الشاطئ، مارينات، حدائق للألعاب المائية، مطاعم، مراكز للتسوق، براعات رياضية، سباهات صحية، سينمات ومواقع متنوعة للغوص.

تطورها
أخذ المشروع أربع سنوات من تخطيط نظامي ودراسة متعبة عن تلاؤم المنطقة في دبي للتأكد من أن الجزر لن تعكر البيئة. تتضمن المرحلة الأولى من تطور جزر النخيل إنشاء أساس الأرض والذي يستلزم نقل الرمال ووضع الصخور. وبالتالي تتضمن المرحلة الثانية بناء التمديدات والخدمات الأساسية بالإضافة إلى جسور على طول 300 متر (990 قدم) تربط بين الجزر والبر الرئيسي. تتألف المرحلة الأخيرة من بناء الشقق والمنازل.

نخلة الجميرة
نخلة الجميرة منطقة سكنية للعيش الهنيء، والإستراحة و قضاء وقت الفراغ . ستحتوي على فنادق بوتيقية، ثلاثة أنواع من الفلل ( فلل موقّعة، بيوت حديقية، و بيوت مدنية) وشقق على حدود الشاطئ. بدأ البناء على هذه الجزيرة في يونيو عام2001 ويتوقع أن تكتمل خلال نهاية عام 2005، بداية عام 2006.

نخلة جبل علي
نخلة جبل علي مقصد تسلية للكبار والصغار، تحتاط السائحين و المقيمين. الجزيرة ستكون 50% أكبر من نخلة الجميرة و ستتضمن ستة مارينات، 'قرية بحر‘، حديقة للألعاب المائية وبيوت مائية بنيت على طوالات بين الأوراق و الهلال. بدأ البناء على هذه الجزيرة في أكتوبر عام 2002 ويتوقع أن تكتمل في نهاية عام 2007.

نخلة الديرة
في الخامس من اكتوبر عام 2004، أعلن ولي العهد شيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم أنه سيقام بناء جزيرة اصطناعية ثالثة على أرض مستصلحة، بعيداً عن ساحل شاطئ الديرة في دبي. نخلة الديرة ستكون أكبر الجزر الثلاث وستغطّي 14 كيلومتر (8.7 ميل) طولاً، و 8.5 كيلومتر (5.3 ميل) عرضاً. ستتألف من منطقة سكنية، مارينات، مراكز للتسوق، براعات رياضية و نوادي. ستقع المنطقة السكنية على 41 سعف وستحتوي على 8000 فلل/بيوت ذو طابقين مبنية في ثلاث تصميمات متميّزة: فلل رئيسية، فلل جليلة و بيوت مدينة فيستا.


----------



## str (26 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية اخوي معماري من طين


----------



## amira90 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*مساعدتك بحل الفيزيا :$*

السلام عليكم
يعطيك الف الف عافيه على المبادره الحلوه منك

انا في معاناه لاني اول سنه هندسه وابي افهم الفيزيا 
مع العلم اني شاطره :q
ابي اعطيك واجب الفيزيا وياريت تحله لي وابي الطريقه عشان افهم :$

Starting from a pillar, you run a distance 200




east (the



_x_-direction) at an average speed of 5.0



, and then run a distance 280



west at an average speed of 4.0



to a post.
Calculate your average speed from pillar to post.
Express your answer using two significant figures.



= ؟؟
Calculate your average velocity from pillar to post.
Express your answer using two significant figures.











ابي الحل بلييييييييييز 

وشكرا ويعطيك الف عافيه :$


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

سؤال غريب شوية ... معلش


----------



## سشةخةعسف (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp*

انا عايز اعمل بحث عن التفكيكية ارجو المساعدة 
1- ما هى .
2- صور مبانى مشهورة + سنة البناء+ المهندس

انا عارف انه طلب تقيل بس فعلا انا محتاس و مش عارف اعمل حاجة 
و ياريت تكون بالعربى 
و شكرا جزيلا:11:


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي الكريم: سشةخةعسف او samomust

انظر هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t18101.html


----------



## راستى (26 أكتوبر 2008)

alsalam alaikum,sorry i dont have arabic font
i want any information about my project (art gallery) 
i am in second stage,thank u


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي الكريم 
تصميم المراكز الثقافية و المعارض
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107002.html
و شكرا


----------



## سشةخةعسف (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للمساعدة ولكن البحث الموجود ليس به صور 
و البحث المطلوب منى هو مناقشة على مبانى من هذا الطراز فانا محتاج الصور 
و شكرا


----------



## راستى (26 أكتوبر 2008)

(معماري من طين) thank you my dear brother


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزي سشةخةعسفز
تفضل :





























من مجلة عمران ... و شكرا


----------



## معماري من طين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

من مجلة عمران ... و شكرا


----------



## سشةخةعسف (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
و لكنى اطمع فى طلب اخر 
عايز بلانات منشات ادارية 
و شكرا


----------



## معماري من طين (27 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز ما نوع المنشأت الادارية التي تطلبها....
معماري من طين


----------



## وائل ايراجون (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الى الاخ معمارى من طين المتواجد حاليا 
رجااااااااااااء 
انا عندى طلب يا ريت تساعدنى فيه ولوحد تانى يقدر يساعدنى ميبخلش عليا

انا عندى مشروع عباره عن تصميم حمام لحديقه
والحديقه سيستخدمها فى حدود200 الى 180 شخص
ولنا حرية اختيار التصميم

وطلبى هو بلانات لحمامات حدائق 
وابعاد كل شئ فى الحمام 
كالحوض
الكبينه 
الطرقات 
المرحاض وهكذا
يل ريت حد يساعدنى فى اسرع وقت


----------



## معماري من طين (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*الحمامات*

اخي العزيز...
ارجو قد وفقت في اختيار ما تطلب...
لقد قمت بعمل ملف pdf لك خصيصا ... ارجو منك الاطلاع عليه ...
شكرا كثيرا لك
معماري من طين
صباح الخير
bath rooms.pdf - 0.82MB


----------



## حسن مشهور (27 أكتوبر 2008)

وائل ايراجون قال:


> الى الاخ معمارى من طين المتواجد حاليا
> رجااااااااااااء
> انا عندى طلب يا ريت تساعدنى فيه ولوحد تانى يقدر يساعدنى ميبخلش عليا
> 
> ...


 
الأخ/ وائل
أرفق هذا الرابط وأرجو أن تجد فيه الإجابة على طلبك .
وكذلك هذه المواقع للإطلاع :
الأول ، الثاني ، الثالث ، الرابع ، الخامس ، السادس ، السابع ، الثامن ، التاسع
وبالتوفيق .


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*تصميم*

جزاك الله خيرا أخي، عندي طلب بشأن تصميم قطعة أرض.
مساحة قطعة الأرض: 440 متر مربع 
مربعة الشكل
أحتاج لعمل الاتي فيها:
تقسيم الأرض لقسمين متساويين وبناء عمارتين كالاتي:
1 خزان أرضي عدد(2)
2 تصميم مناسب للشقق وجميل


----------



## galaxy_mona (28 أكتوبر 2008)

محتاجة اى حد عندة اى حاجة عن مشروع يكون حديقة حيوانات
مشروع تخرجى هيكون حديقة حيوانات ... 
مفيش اى مثال لمشروع اشوفوا ؟؟


----------



## معماري من طين (28 أكتوبر 2008)

قسم عمارة السنة الثانية ...
هو المشروع ده ...
مشروع لاند سكيب بس لا اكثر و لا اقل ..
و شكرا ..
مدينة ملاهي او حديقة حيوان.او نادي ترفيه .....


----------



## نملة سحرية (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكر للقائمين على هذا الموقع ولدي طلب أرجو المساعدة أقوم الآن بالأعداد لرسالة الماجيستير حول الاشعاع الشمسي والتخطيط البيئي المستدام للتجمعات السكنية فأرجو من كل مهتم المساعدة عن طريق رأيه ومراجع حول الموضوع 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## معماري من طين (28 أكتوبر 2008)

اختي العزيزة..
معلومات عن هذا البحث قليلة باللغة العربية ..
اليك الروابك الاتية 

http://www.ntis.gov/support/ordernowabout.htm
http://www.jtc.sala.ubc.ca/
http://www.iospress.nl/loadtop/load.php?isbn=9789040725951

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sustainable_architecture
http://www.aloha.net/~laumana/
http://www.arch.hku.hk/research/BEER/sustain.htm
http://www.greenhomebuilding.com/sustainable_architecture.htm
http://www.umich.edu/~nppcpub/resources/compendia/architecture.html
http://www.michaelfrerking.com/
http://www.teachsustainability.com.au/resources/resource.2006-05-19.1681271382/view

و ايضا هذا الكتاب بالعربي سوف يفيدك 
http://www.zshare.net/download/50570825ccacb57a/
A504.pdf - 0.15MB
ده كان ملخص بحث معمول في جامعة المنصورة
:
هناك علاقة دائمة بين البيئة الانسانية بشقيها الطبيعي والحضاري من جهة، وبين العمارة من جهة
أخرى. وتأخذ هذه العلاقة أشكال متعددة تتدرج من التلاحم وتمر بالحيادية حتى تصل الى التنافر مع
البيئة. وحيث أن عمارة ما بعد الحداثة كاتجاه يدعو الى الارتباط بالبيئة والماضي التاريخي، بدرجات
متفاوته، فهنا يمكننا الخلوص الى علاقة ما مابين البيئة الانسانية وذلك الاتجاه في العمارة.
وعمارة ما بعد الحداثة كاتجاه عالمي نشأ كرد فعل للعمارة الحديثة، وجد طريقه الى مصر نتيجة لعوامل
مختلفة منها ما هو حنين الى البيئة المصرية ومنها ما هو اتجاه مساير للتيار العالمي في اطار الفكر
التغريبي في زمن العولمة.
لذا فان البحث يرصد طبيعة العلاقة بين عمارة ما بعد الحداثة في مصر والبيئة الانسانية المصرية من
حيث التأثر بها من عدمه، سواء جزئيا أو كليا، فالبحث هو محاولة للربط بين اسلوب عمارة ما بعد
الحداثة في الغرب وعمارة ما بعد الحداثة في مصر وانعكاس البيئة الانسانية المصرية على ذلك الاتجاه،
مع اعطاء شرح وافي لما بعد الحداثة كما تطورت في الغرب و العوامل البيئية التي من الممكن ان تؤثر
على العمارة في اي مكان ، ثم رصد للتاثير البيئي على عمارة ما بعد الحداثة في العصر الحالي ممثلة في
بعض دراسات الحالة المختارة.
ويهدف البحث بصورة أساسية الى الاجابة على السؤال البحثي الرئيسي وهو:
كيف أثرت البيئة الانسانية على عمارة مابعد الحداثة في مصر؟ وما هي العوامل الانسانية الاكثر تأثيرا ؟
وتتفرع من السؤال الرئيسي الاسئلة الفرعية التالية:
أ. ما هي عوامل البيئة الانسانية وكيف تؤثر على المنتج المعماري بشكل عام؟
ب. ما هو تأثير عوامل البيئة المادية على عمارة ما بعد الحداثة في مصر (من منظور دراسات الحالة
المختارة) ؟
ج. ما هو تأثير عوامل البيئة الحضارية على عمارة ما بعد الحداثة في مصر (من منظور دراسات
الحالة المختارة) ؟
د. ما هي العلاقة بين البيئة الانسانية ودراسات الحالة المختارة ؟
٢
وللاجابة على تلك الأسئلة جاء البحث في أربعة أبواب خطواتها كالتالي:
أولا: المقدمة
وفيها يتم اعطاء خلفية عن البحث مع توضيح أهميته، واثارة السؤال البحثي وتنتهي المقدمة بعمل
المنهجية البحثية وخطوات اجراء البحث.
ثانيا: الدراسة النظرية وتتكون من بابين كالتالي:
١- الباب الأول: عمارة ما بعد الحداثة
وفيه يتم عرض وتوضيح تاريخية مصطلح ما بعد الحداثة مع التعريف بها وتوضيح التيارات
بدايات ما بعد الحداثة) والاتجاه الكلاسيكي الحر ) (Historicism) المختلفة لها، من الاتجاه التاريخي
والاتجاه المحلي البيئي (Neo-Vernacular) والاتجاه المحلي الجديد (Free-Style Classicism)
انتهاءا باتجاه الاستعارة المجازية والميتافيزيقية (Uurbanist Vernacular)
.(Metaphor and Metaphysics)
٢- الباب الثاني: العوامل البيئية الانسانية المؤثرة على العمارة
وفيه يتم التعرف على البيئة الانسانية بشقيها المادي والحضاري، ثم تفصيل العوامل البيئية
المؤثرة علي العمارة سواء المادية منها بما تشمله من بيئة طبيعيه (طبوغرافيا، مناخ، وجيولوجيا) وبيئة
حضرية بمستوياتها المختلفة، أو الحضارية منها بما تشمله من دين وسياسة وإقتصاد و اجتماع و تقنيات،
مع التعرض لبعض الآراء الفلسفية لتأثير البيئة الانسانية على الشكل المعماري. وذلك بهدف الخلوص الى
مقياس بيئي كامل يتكون من عوامل رئيسية وعوامل فرعية تمثل كافة جوانب البيئة الانسانية، سواء
المادية أو الحضارية، للقيام بتطبيقها على الحالات الدراسية التي سيتم اختيارها.
٣
ثالثا: الحالة الدراسية وتتكون من باب واحد كالتالي:
٣- الباب الثالث: تأثير البيئة على عمارة ما بعد الحداثة في مصر
ويتم في هذا الباب إعطاء نبذة عن تطور العمارة المصرية بدأ من في فترة القرن التاسع
عشر(عهد محمد علي والأسرة العلوية) حتى النصف الاول من القرن العشرين، ثم فترة الثورة والتوجه
الاشتراكي وصولا الى فترة الانفتاح والتوجه الرأسمالي حتى مرحلة ما بعد الحداثة، وذلك من خلال
تفصيل للعلاقة بين العمارة والبيئة الحضارية على مر تلك العصور، يتم بعد ذلك اعطاء مقدمة عن الفكر
الحداثي في مصر، ثم بيان و توضيح كيف توجهت العمارة المصرية الى ما بعد الحداثة، وماهي العوامل
البيئية الحضارية المؤثرة على الفترة الحالية محل الدراسة.
الى أن يصل البحث الى استعراض العلاقة بين العمارة والبيئة الحضارية بعواملها المختلفة في فترة ما بعد
الحداثة. والتركيز هنا على البيئة الحضارية لما لها من صفة التغير مع الزمن.
يقوم البحث بعد ذلك باختيار دراسات الحالة مع توضيح أسباب الإختيار، وتطبيق ما تم
استخلاصه من من عوامل بيئية مؤثرة على العمارة على دراسات الحالة المختارة للوصول الى العلاقة بين
المؤثرات البيئية ودراسات الحالة المختارة في اطار منهج تحليلي.
رابعا: الخلاصة و النتائج و التوصيات وتتكون من الباب الرابع:
يتم في ذلك الباب استعراض خلاصة البحث و عرض ما تم التوصل اليه من نتائج توصل اليها
البحث للاجابة عن الأسئلة الفرعية ، و من ثم الاجابة على السؤال البحثي الرئيسي من خلال استخلاص
علاقة بين البيئة الانسانية و اتجاه ما بعد الحداثة في مصر . والتوصية بما تمليه تلك النتائج ، بما في ذلك
من استعراض للاتجاهات البحثية التى يمكن أن تبنى عل ى النتائج التى توصل إليها البحث، ثم ينتهى البح ث
بعرض قائمة من المراجع العربية والأجنبية المستخدمة.
٤
وتوصل البحث الى النتائج التالية:
١- ان البيئة الطبيعية يكون لها تأثير واضح من الناحية الطبوغرافية في حالة المواقع ذات الطبيعة
الكونتورية كما في متحف آثار النوبة.
٢- هناك بعض عوامل البيئة الطبيعية التي أمكن التغلب عليها باستخدام التكنولوجيا الحديثة، الا انها
تواجه بزيادة في التكاليف وبالتالي تؤثر على العامل الاقتصادي، مثل التغلب على طبيعة الأرض في مكتبة
الاسكندرية، والتكييف المركزي في منتجع سيرينا بيتش ومكتبة الأسكندرية ومتحف آثار النوبة.
٣- ان العمل المعماري قد يتأثر بالبيئة الحضرية من حوله كما في الحديقة الثقافية بالحوض المرصود
ومتحف آثار النوبة في علاقة مزدوجة بين الاستعارة منها وتبادل للمنفعة، او تقتصر العلاقة فقط على
تبادل المنفعة بينه و بين البيئة المحيطة كما في مكتبة الأسكندرية، او تنعدم كما في اسكان المستقبل.
٤- قد لا يتأثر العمل المعماري في البيئة الحضرية من حوله، وانما يؤثر هو فيها و يخلق محيط حضري
جديد، تتبعه المباني الأخرى التي يتم بناؤها في المستقبل، مثل حالة منتجع سيرينا بيتش.
٥- تأثير العامل الديني ظهر واضحا في الحديقة الثقافية بالحوض المرصود، لموقعها في قلب منطقة مليئة
بالمباني الدينية التاريخية، فظهرت علاقة الاستعارة المجازية بينها و بين مسجد ابن طولون، بينما كان
ظاهريا في متحف آثار النوبة لاكمال الشكل التراثي، ثم انعدم في اسكان المستقبل و منتجع سيرينا بيتش و
مكتبة الاسكندرية.
٦- يظهر تأثير العامل الاجتماعي بوضوح في المناطق الشعبية ذات الكثافة السكانية العالية كما في حالة
الحديقة الثقافية بالسيدة زينب.
٧- المشاركة الشعبية من أهم العوامل التي ساعدت على انجاح مشروع مثل الحديقة الثقافية بالحوض
المرصود، والمشاركة الشعبية هي من دعائم التنمية المستدامة، كما تؤكد الكثير من الأبحاث.
٨- الامكانيات الاقتصادية الكبيرة تعطي للمصمم القدرة على الاستغلال الكامل للموارد الفنية، وذلك
لتحقيق فكرته التصميمية، مثل ما حدث في مكتبة الأسكندرية، كما انها تكون عاملا يفرغ الفكرة من
مضمونها النبيل كما في حالة اسكان المستقبل، وقد يصبح محددا ينتج عنه حلا ناجحا اقتصاديا كما في
حالة منتجع سيرينا بيتش.
٥
٩- الاستغلال الامثل للموارد الفنية المتاحه يكون له اثر مباشر على تقليل التكاليف الاقتصادية مثل منتجع
سيرينا بيتش و الحديقة الثقافية بالحوض المرصود، بل و من الممكن أن يكون له أثر ايجابي في التفاعل
مع عناصر البيئة الانسانية الاخرى.
١٠ - اصبحت الامكانيات الفنية غير محدودة بالمكان، في ظل عصر العولمة ووسائل النقل السريعة،
فنرى ذلك واضحا في مكتبة الاسكندرية، سواء في المصمم النروجي أو في التكنولوجيا المستخدمة، أو
حتى في الخامات التي جاء جزأ منها مستوردا خصيصا لهذا المشروع، الا ان هذا يكون له أثر مباشر
على التكلفة الاجمالية للمشروع.
١١ - ان البيئة المادية والبيئة الحضارية قد اثرتا على عمارة ما بعد الحداثة في مصر، وبذلك يمكننا القول
بأن البيئة الإنسانية بشقيها قد أثرت على عمارة ما بعد الحداثة في مصر من منظور دراسات الحالة
المختارة.


----------



## معماري من طين (28 أكتوبر 2008)

و شكرا للجميع ؟؟؟
اي خدمة


----------



## ع ا د ل (28 أكتوبر 2008)

أشكرك أخي العزيز .هل ممكن المساعدة كيفية تصميم صالة رياضية متكاملة لفريق رياضي بموصفات .حيث أنني طالب معماري ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## never submit (28 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك اخي معماري من طين
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## راستى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

assalam w alaikum,please brothers i need time saver for building types book if u have any link please give it to me


----------



## سرجس (29 أكتوبر 2008)

يا جماعه ارجو مساعدتكم في البحث عن مشروع مجمع سكني مكون من شقق استوديو وفيلات دوبليكس....ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*ارجوكم ارجو المساعدة في مشروع تخرجي (مركز متعدد الاستعمالات)
وارجوكم محتاجة ستاندرات عن المشروع.
المشروع ثقافي واداري وتجاري وترفيهي وما اعرف عنو شي الاساتذة يقولون ممكن اي شي تحطين فيه وانا محتارة ومحتاجة مساعدتكم وهذا اول طلب لي ارجوكم لا تطنشونيplease*​
وانا كذالك اريد نفس المشروع يا ريت لا طنشوني منتضرة مساعدتكم


----------



## never submit (30 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

ممكن بعض المشاريع لـsustainable awarness centre

ادا ممكن مشاريع تكون الى زها حديد
نورمان فوستر
رينزو بيانو

او اي مهندس اخر


----------



## وائل ايراجون (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*متشكر يا جماعه على المساعده*



معماري من طين قال:


> اخي العزيز...
> ارجو قد وفقت في اختيار ما تطلب...
> لقد قمت بعمل ملف pdf لك خصيصا ... ارجو منك الاطلاع عليه ...
> شكرا كثيرا لك
> ...


 


حسن مشهور قال:


> الأخ/ وائل
> أرفق هذا الرابط وأرجو أن تجد فيه الإجابة على طلبك .
> وكذلك هذه المواقع للإطلاع :
> الأول ، الثاني ، الثالث ، الرابع ، الخامس ، السادس ، السابع ، الثامن ، التاسع
> وبالتوفيق .


 

مش عارف اقولكوا 
بجد متشكر على المساعده واسف انى اتاخرت فى الرد 
ومتشكر مره تانيه على انكم متابعين الطلبات 
وبتساعدوا الناس اول بأول
اجمــــل التحيـــات لكــــم
​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (30 أكتوبر 2008)

galaxy_mona قال:


> محتاجة اى حد عندة اى حاجة عن مشروع يكون حديقة حيوانات
> مشروع تخرجى هيكون حديقة حيوانات ...
> مفيش اى مثال لمشروع اشوفوا ؟؟


 
عوده بعد غيـــــاب طويل

وجــــــارى البحث

​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*galaxy_mona*

اليكى طلبك 

وده كل اللى قدرت اجمعه
هى فعلا صور كرتونيه 
بس انا شايف انها من الممكن انها تفيدك 




















































​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (30 أكتوبر 2008)

راستى قال:


> assalam w alaikum,please brothers i need time saver for building types book if u have any link please give it to me


 
انا اللى معايه كتاب 
_T*ime-Saver Standards for Architectural Design Data*_

:55:

اليك الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96505.html

وجارى البحث عن كتابك


----------



## وائل ايراجون (30 أكتوبر 2008)

رحمون نور الهدى قال:


> *ارجوكم ارجو المساعدة في مشروع تخرجي (مركز متعدد الاستعمالات)*
> 
> *وارجوكم محتاجة ستاندرات عن المشروع.*
> *المشروع ثقافي واداري وتجاري وترفيهي وما اعرف عنو شي الاساتذة يقولون ممكن اي شي تحطين فيه وانا محتارة ومحتاجة مساعدتكم وهذا اول طلب لي ارجوكم لا تطنشونيplease*
> ...





اليكى طلبك 
اولا بعض الصور​Center mixed-use​​​











وده رابط ان شاء الله ممكن يفيدك

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=18780841

يا رب تكونوااستفدتوا من مشاركتى
​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*Norman Foster projects*



never submit قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ممكن بعض المشاريع لـsustainable awarness centre
> 
> ...


Norman Foster projects​​

​​​

​​​

​​​

​​​

​​​​​جارى البحث عن الباقى​​


----------



## mahlawedotyahh (31 أكتوبر 2008)

انا في مشكله كبيره انا عايز تصميم معرض مفتوح ممكن يتنفذ لطبه في جامعه انا ادمت حاجات كتير بس الدكتور بتاعي مبيعجبوش العجب ولا الصيام في رجب انا عاوزه علي الاقل بعد يومين واكون شاكر جدا جدا جدا


----------



## melody_007 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

اريد بحث عن العماره الخضراء وارجو يكون بسرعه بسب مدي احتياجي لهذا البحث وهذا البحث خاص بنظريات العمارة ولكم خالص تحيات وشكري لكم:1:


----------



## never submit (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك اخي وائل ايراجون على المساعده وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

بس راح اثقل عليك شوي ادا ممكن اسم لبروجكتس الي وضعتهم في الاعلى 

و اكرر شكري مره اخرى على هدا المجهود الذي قمت به

بانتظار المزيد ان امكن


----------



## arch.seham (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

انا محتاجة كتييير لمساعدتكم 

محتاجة لتصميم معرض فني plans , elevation and section 

الله يخليكم حاولوا ساعدوني باسرع وقت ممكن:80::80:


----------



## غ ا ا (1 نوفمبر 2008)

_شكرا للاخ مؤيد التايكر على مجهوداتك _
_وشكرا على مشروع النادى لكن للاسف المشروع ده عندى _
_والحقيقة انا بدور على مشروعات نوادى متنفذة فى الحقيقة _
_لو قدرت تجيب مشروعات كده تبقى مشكور جدا_


----------



## مولوعة الرياضيات (6 نوفمبر 2008)

أنا أود لو تساعدوني في البحث عن صور للأكواخ البدائية التي عاش فيها الإنسان البدائي.و بسرعة لو سمحتو أصلي مستعجلة,شكرا,


----------



## ابو هدير (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*بيت الثقافة*

اود مساعدتكم عن بيوت الثقافة والتراث


----------



## sweetroor (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو المساعدة
أريد أمثاة عن المنتجعات السياحية و عن المولات ارجو أن تحتوي على بلانات


----------



## mohamedshaker87 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد تغطيات حديثة للصالة رياضية


----------



## kanoza (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*طلب مساعدة*

شكرا لك اخي على عرض مساعدتك لأعضاء المنتدي 
انا عضوة جديدة طالبة بكلية الهندسة تخصص هندسة عمارة 
وبدات الفصل هذا ادرس مادة تحليل انشائي ولاني مش دارسة استاتيكا 
فنحس في المادة صعبة عليا شويه 
فلو فيه امكانية شرح لعبض مسائل التحليل الانشائي لإيجاد ردود الافعال والعزوم 
وبارك الله فيك ​


----------



## معماري من طين (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو عرض مسئلة حتى يتمكن الاخوة او انا من المساعده..
و شكرا


----------



## kanoza (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا لك على اهتمامك 
وان شاء الله راح نكتب وحدة من المسائل ونحاول ندرج الصورة 
​


----------



## kanoza (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسالة*

determine all reactions for shown simple beam 


هذه صورة المسالة 

http://file11.9q9q.net/preview/49261287/38-011.jpg.html​


----------



## مهندس متوسط (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مواد البناء الحديثة الرد بسرعة


----------



## arch_arch (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اعضاء المنتدي الكرام ..... 

انا ابحث عن الوصلات المعدنية بين الاخشاب خصوصا خشب ال mdf .......

فياريت حد يساعدني


----------



## smile4life (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

شكرا لكم على الفكرة الرائعة لهذا الموضوع واتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع .....

*الرجاء من الاخوة والاعضاء المتميزيين في هذا المنتدى الرائع مساعدتي في اختيار فكرة تصميم مطعم من نوع typical menu او اي افكار او امثلة يمكن ان تساعد في تصميم المشروع *,*وايضا ما يعرف ب مطاعم الخدمة على الطاولة. وليست مطاعم الوجبات السريعة مع العلم ان مساحة الارض واسعة جدا اي غير محكوم بمساحة محددة فارجو المساعدة باسرع وقت واكون شاكرا*


----------



## م.مشاري (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلاااام عليكم...



اخووي انا عندي طلب عن بحثين اذا تقدروون تساعدووني انا طالب جامعي 



عندي بحثين ..:

1- صور او مقاطع افقيه (plans) لمسجد الشيخ لطف الله بأصفهان- إيران
2- بحث عن مدينة سمرقند (من ناحية الجوانب المعماريه والتخطيط قديما او حديثا او عن اي عمارة فيها او اهم الرموز فيها )

بــآنتظـآر ردكم 

مع العلم اني من السعوديه وبحثت في الانترنت ولا حصلت سوي كم صورة ولا يوجد معلومات كافيه..


الله يووفقكم


----------



## never submit (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
تفضلي اختي هدا ما وجدته بالمنتدى عن المنتجعات السياحيه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t31241.html


----------



## نانسي الرشيدي (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته 
انا مشتركة جدييدة فالمنتدى ومحتاااجة كراكة البرنامج المعماري (archicad10)واكون شاكراالكم جداااا والله محتاجاه ضروورى ومش لاقياه خااالص بس انا متاكده انكم هتساعدونى


----------



## حسن مشهور (9 نوفمبر 2008)

م.مشاري قال:


> السلام عليكم...
> اخووي انا عندي طلب عن بحثين اذا تقدروون تساعدووني انا طالب جامعي عندي بحثين ..:
> 1- صور او مقاطع افقيه (plans) لمسجد الشيخ لطف الله بأصفهان- إيران
> 2- بحث عن مدينة سمرقند (من ناحية الجوانب المعماريه والتخطيط قديما او حديثا او عن اي عمارة فيها او اهم الرموز فيها )
> ...


 

الأخ العزيز/ مشاري
هذا الموقع ، وربما هذا الموقع بهما بعض المعلومات التي قد تفيد .
قطـعاً يمكنك إجراء بحث على الإنترنت أينما كنت (كونك موجود بالسعودية ليس بعقبة) ... فقط أنت بحاجة لبذل مزيد من الجهد .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## حسن مشهور (9 نوفمبر 2008)

نانسي الرشيدي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته
> انا مشتركة جدييدة فالمنتدى ومحتاااجة كراكة البرنامج المعماري (archicad10)واكون شاكراالكم جداااا والله محتاجاه ضروورى ومش لاقياه خااالص بس انا متاكده انكم هتساعدونى


 
الأخت/ نانسـي
ربما تجدين ما تريدين هنا .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## magoo (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اخواني المهندسين والمهندسات السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا جايكم بطلب الله يرضا عليكم 
انا عندي مساحه في السطح حق بيتنا ودي ابنيها ابغى تطرحو تصاميمكم ورسوماتكم وارأكم بحكم خبرتكم ومجالكم الوظيفي 
شاكر لكم تعاونكم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## never submit (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

محتاجه بلوكات الى الحمامات بالتفصيل (مع كل الاثاث)such as :basin , wc sink,trap,etc

جميع الامدادات الصحيه 

ارجوكم لا تبخلوا بالرد علي في اسرع وقت ممكن

اختكم
never submit


----------



## معماري من طين (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اختي العزيزة ..never submit
هو اسم غريب شوية بس علشان الاسم ده ...
دي اللنكات بتاعت بلوكات الحمامات ...
اي خدمة
زميلكم 
معماري من طين

BATH.rar - 0.61MB

BATH2.rar - 0.31MB


BATHROOM.rar - 0.41MB

يا رب اكون وفقت في اختارها 
شكرا


----------



## معماري من طين (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اختي العزيزة ..never submit
هو اسم غريب شوية بس علشان الاسم ده ...
دي اللنكات بتاعت بلوكات الحمامات ...
اي خدمة
زميلكم 
معماري من طين

BATH.rar - 0.61MB

BATH2.rar - 0.31MB


BATHROOM.rar - 0.41MB

يا رب اكون وفقت في اختيارها 
شكرا


----------



## never submit (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك اخي معماري من طين وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك بصراحه اختصرت علي مشوار طويل في البحث خلال صفحات الانترنت....
شكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## ناادية (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

أحتاج لبحث عن أساسات البناء Fondations يا ريت يكون باللغة الفرنسية بس معلش ان كان بالعربي أو الانجليزي 

كما أريد أن أعرف كيف يمكنني انشاء ملف pdf 

جزاكم الله خير على عملكم طبعا الدعاء قائم حتى ولو ما ساعدتوني ههههه

شكرا 
سلام


----------



## azab1988 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ناادية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أحتاج لبحث عن أساسات البناء Fondations يا ريت يكون باللغة الفرنسية بس معلش ان كان بالعربي أو الانجليزي
> 
> ...


لعل هذه الكتب تنفعك وهى باللغة الانجليزية
http://www.4shared.com/file/7061492...nd_Concrete_for_Residential_Construction.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/70612022/c6378ae4/Architecture_Ebook_Architectural_Structures.html
لو نفعت يوجد المزيد


----------



## azab1988 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مولوعة الرياضيات قال:


> أنا أود لو تساعدوني في البحث عن صور للأكواخ البدائية التي عاش فيها الإنسان البدائي.و بسرعة لو سمحتو أصلي مستعجلة,شكرا,


هذا الكتاب ستجدى فيه صور فقط بعض الاكواخ البدائية والحديثة وغيرهم
http://www.4shared.com/file/70621772/eb1abd1a/visual_dictionary_-_architecture_2.html
وان شاء الله لو لقيت حاجة اشمل واوسع وفيها تفاصيل هبعت


----------



## azab1988 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

mohamedshaker87 قال:


> ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد تغطيات حديثة للصالة رياضية



Barry 
the Construction of Building
طبعا الموسوعة دى غنية عن التعريف (5 كتب)
بجد كل اللى انت عايزه وزيادة هتلاقيه فى الكتاب الثالث
وادى اللينك يا سيدى
http://www.4shared.com/file/1226413...re_Ebook_The_Construction_of_Buildings_3.html
ده غير ان عندى كتب مشاريع منفذة بس حجمها كبير فوق ال 100 ميجا فيهم كتاب عن التغطيات يصعب رفعها بس ربنا يعيننى وارفعها


----------



## azab1988 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*Timber Construction*



arch_arch قال:


> السلام عليكم اعضاء المنتدي الكرام .....
> 
> انا ابحث عن الوصلات المعدنية بين الاخشاب خصوصا خشب ال mdf .......
> 
> فياريت حد يساعدني


Timber Construction
http://www.4shared.com/file/5174562...book_Timber_Construction_-_Detail_Praxis.html


----------



## محمد المقدسي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*بحث في land scape*

اي شيء عن 

land scape as instrument of power
mohammad_bzu*************


----------



## never submit (11 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

اعدروني لكثرة طلباتي.....
ممكن بلوكات hatch لبعض البلاطات (سيراميك) بليز؟

اختكم
never submit


----------



## عله (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بعد السلام عليكم ارجوكم افزعولي من لديه معلومات عن الكميات المعمارية وطرق حسابها أرجوه بان يخبرني بها 
التشطيب


----------



## ناادية (11 نوفمبر 2008)

azab1988 قال:


> لعل هذه الكتب تنفعك وهى باللغة الانجليزية
> http://www.4shared.com/file/7061492...nd_Concrete_for_Residential_Construction.html
> http://www.4shared.com/file/70612022/c6378ae4/Architecture_Ebook_Architectural_Structures.html
> لو نفعت يوجد المزيد


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خير azab1988 بس ما قدرت أحملهم :87: 

واضح أنهم :20: و اذا فيه مزيد بكون شاكرة لأني عن قريب رح قدم بحث عليهم ان شاء الله
شكرا :34:


----------



## حسن مشهور (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ناادية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> جزاك الله خير azab1988بس ما قدرت أحملهم :87:
> واضح أنهم :20: و اذا فيه مزيد بكون شاكرة لأني عن قريب رح قدم بحث عليهم ان شاء الله
> شكرا :34:


 
الأخت/ ناادية
لم تذكري السبب وراءعدم قدرتك على تحميل الملفين ؟ عموماً لقد رفعتهما مرة أخرى على الروابط التالية ، والشكر للأخ/ عزب 1988 صاحب المعلومة:

http://ifile.it/jwfn6cq
http://ifile.it/ax7u9v

أما بخصوص كيفية تحويل الملفات إلى صيغة PDF فيمكنك الدخول على موقع Adobe والإشتراك ، ثم رفع الملف الذي تريدين تحويله ، وإختيار بين تنزيل الملف أو إرساله لك على عنوانك البريدي .
هذا بالإضافة إلى برامج مجانية عديدة لـ Convert documents to Adobe PDF
يمكنك عمل بحث على الإنترنت وإختيار ما يناسبك .

وبالتوفيق


----------



## حسن مشهور (11 نوفمبر 2008)

[SIZE=5 قال:


> عِـلـّهْ [/size];891666]
> بعد السلام عليكم ارجوكم افزعولي من لديه معلومات عن الكميات المعمارية وطرق حسابها أرجوه بان يخبرني بها
> التشطيب


 
الأخ/ عله (ليه كده يا إبني ؟ يعني من قلة الأسامي؟)

المهم ... وجدت لك هذا الموقع ، عليك الإشتراك كي تستطيع تحميل الكتب (في أسفل صفحة المشاركات) .. ولا أدري مدى فائدتها .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## ناادية (12 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي حسن مشهور
الملفات الأولى لا أدري لم لم أستطع تحميلها كلما اضغط على تحميل تعود الصفحة الي البداية 
عموما شكرا جزيلا لك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## azab1988 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ناادية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خير أخي حسن مشهور
> الملفات الأولى لا أدري لم لم أستطع تحميلها كلما اضغط على تحميل تعود الصفحة الي البداية
> عموما شكرا جزيلا لك و بارك الله فيك


كيف لا تستطيعى التحميل انا ارى انه بسيط جدا 
عموما لو مازلت مهتمة اكتبى ال***** وانا هبعت عليه


----------



## ناادية (12 نوفمبر 2008)

azab1988 قال:


> كيف لا تستطيعى التحميل انا ارى انه بسيط جدا
> عموما لو مازلت مهتمة اكتبى ال***** وانا هبعت عليه


 
السلام عليكم
أنا أعرف أن التحميل من هذا الموقع سهل جدا و أنا عادة بحمل منه الكتب بس على اللينكات اللي أعطيتها لي لما بضغط على تحميل ترجع الصفحة للبداية 

طبعا لازلت أرغب في كتب أو معلومات عن الموضوع لأنوا كما قلت عندي بحث اقدمه و أحتاجهم بسرعة لأنك تعطيني كتب بالانجليزية فعليا ترجمتها للفرنسية و تنظيمها ....

اعذرني مافهمت أكتبي ال***** :81:؟؟؟!!

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## azab1988 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ناادية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا أعرف أن التحميل من هذا الموقع سهل جدا و أنا عادة بحمل منه الكتب بس على اللينكات اللي أعطيتها لي لما بضغط على تحميل ترجع الصفحة للبداية
> 
> طبعا لازلت أرغب في كتب أو معلومات عن الموضوع لأنوا كما قلت عندي بحث اقدمه و أحتاجهم بسرعة لأنك تعطيني كتب بالانجليزية فعليا ترجمتها للفرنسية و تنظيمها ....
> ...


طب ممكن تقولى انت بتعرفى تنزلى من انهى موقع رفع واحنا نرفع عليه ؟!!


----------



## azab1988 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اه بالنسبة ل ال***** انا اقصد الا يميل يعنى بس ممنوع هنا تكتبى اى حاجة متعلقة بال*****


----------



## azab1988 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شوفى الكتاب ده اونلاين على طول مفيهوش تحميل 
http://books.google.com.eg/books?id...=X&oi=book_result&resnum=4&ct=result#PPA82,M1


----------



## azab1988 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ناادية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أحتاج لبحث عن أساسات البناء Fondations يا ريت يكون باللغة الفرنسية بس معلش ان كان بالعربي أو الانجليزي
> 
> ...


انا لقيتلك كتب كتير جدا Fondations وبالفرنسية كمان مع انى مش فاهم حاجة ومعرفش فرنساوى كمان بس الصور اللى فيها بتقول انها كتب مفيدة . هو ملف رار مضغوط يعنى . فكيه هتلاقى فيه بتاع 30 كتاب كلها كتب صغيرة
http://www.4shared.com/file/66872004/752ec27/FONDATIONS.html
ودى شوية حاجات صغيرة يمكن تفيد
http://www.4shared.com/file/65136240/bd24396/375_P2chap5_fondations_Fig17.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/50779835/9e63d9c7/C248_FONDATIONS_PROFONDES.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/70596263/ef5e0520/fondationssuperficielles.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/69377947/5eb7330e/fondations_speciales.html?s=1
واكيد فى تانى كتير لو دورتى بنفسك لانى ما بفهمش فرنساوى


----------



## ناادية (12 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير أخي تعبتك معي
شكرااا كتير و الله مع اني دورت في نفس الموقع و ما لقيت هذه الكتب 
أما بالنسبة لل***** فهو موجود في ملفي الشخصي

الله يبارك فيك و يرزقك الجنة يااا رب


----------



## azab1988 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الدعوة الجميلة دى
افهم من كدة انك عرفتى تنزلى من الموقع ده ؟؟


----------



## azab1988 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بس بجد انا شخصيا لما احب ادور على تفصيلات او اى حاجة تخص طرق الانشاء فى المبانى 
أول حاجة بفكر فيها موسوعة كتب بارى (5 كتب) ودى فى نظرى احسن كتب فى البناء والتشييد 
وأهى الموسوعة كاملة 




http://www.4shared.com/file/4880091...re_Ebook_The_Construction_of_Buildings_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/4880319...re_Ebook_The_Construction_of_Buildings_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/4920814...re_Ebook_The_Construction_of_Buildings_3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/48806138/b53ae9f/Architecture_Ebook_The_Construction_of_Buildings_4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/4881492...re_Ebook_The_Construction_of_Buildings_5.html


----------



## ناادية (12 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

و الله ما بعرف كيف أتشكرك اخي
جزاك الله خير و الله يعطيك اللي تتمناه دنيا و آخرة


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (12 نوفمبر 2008)

:18::8::82::81:


----------



## معماري لاحقا (12 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جماعة بجد انا بحاجة الي اي ابحاث او بلانات عن تصميم المحاكم ........... ارجوكم سريعا


----------



## alfa_320 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 أشكر الأخ وائل بإقامة هذا الموضوع المفيد للجميع وخاصه للطلبه

وعندي طلب بسيط يكون انشالله

أنا طالب معماري اخر سنه ببريطانيا , وطلبوا مني أعمل تقريرعن المباني القديمه باليمن , وكيفية بنائها وخاصة بكونها صديقه للبيئه ( enviromentally friendly )

بحثت الكثير عن هذا الموضوع بالذات, لاكن لن أوجد كيفية صداقتها للبيئه

فأرجوا المساعده بروابط, صور , مقالات أو أي شي

وشكرا


----------



## azab1988 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

alfa_320 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أشكر الأخ وائل بإقامة هذا الموضوع المفيد للجميع وخاصه للطلبه
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم اخى alfa
لقد سمعت فعلا عن المبانى القديمة فى اليمن وعرفت انهم كانو لهم الاسبقية من اكثر من 600 سنة فى بناء المبانى العالية والعمارات التى تصل الى 6 و 7 ادوار بالحجر والطين والرمل والتبن والمواد الاولية فقط خاصة فى مدينة تسمى شيبام و حضرموت 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iaR2XkeD_c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CipR-6i_oo 
وهم بارعون فى النحت والتشكيل بالطمى
وان شاء الله سوف نبحث سويا على معلومات مفيدة


----------



## alfa_320 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير والله يكثر من أمثالك وأمثال بقية المتبرعين بالمعلومات الشيقه

معلومه ممتازه شكرا


----------



## azab1988 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

معماري لاحقا قال:


> يا جماعة بجد انا بحاجة الي اي ابحاث او بلانات عن تصميم المحاكم ........... ارجوكم سريعا


ده اللى قدرت اجيبو دلوقتى وان شاء الله هحاول ابحث تانى
انظر المرفقات


----------



## معماري لاحقا (13 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جماعة ارجوكم انا في اشد اشد الحاجة الي اي ابحاث او تصميمات او بلانات او اي حاجة تخص المحكمة


----------



## never submit (14 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

كيف حالكم؟

هل سمعتم عن Butterfly trusse?

لاني بحثت عنها ولم اجدها لا اعرف ماهي ولا ما يميزها عن غيرها من الترسس فهل من الممكن مسااعدتي؟

اختكم
never submit


----------



## ناادية (14 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

:11:
تعرفو من اليوم الأول لينا في الدراسة كل أستاذ تقريبا طلب بحث
لحد الآن نحن في ثلاثة بحوث مرة واحدة ما عرفت ابحث عن الأول ولا الثاني ..:18:.
:1:
يعني انا بس لسا بدور على المعلومات :32:بينتظرني التنظيم و الرسومات ...:80::86:


مقدمة حلوة مش هيك:81:بكون أثرت فيكم :34:

بس و الله أنها الحقيقة و المشكل الرئيسي أني ملقيتش الكثير من المعلومات
المهمة قلت يمكن تقدروا تساعدوني و لو بالقليل

مش رح طول عليكم اكتر لحسن :9:


أنا أحتاج لبحث حول المهندس Richard Meire

بحث خفيف عنه و عن المبادئ التي يعمل بها....
و أحتاج الى التركيز على أحد بناءاته و لازم يكون منزل -فيلا ...-
أحتاج الى مساقطها و المبادئ les principes التي عمل بها في هذا المنزل و الى الواجهات أيضا لأنه علي رسمها و تصميم مجسم لها و أرجوا ان يكون هذا سريعا​​ انا أبذل جهدي فقط احتاج مساعدة لأنه يوم الاربعاءالقادم ان شاء الله علي ان اري الاستاذ ما حصلت عليه من معلومات ليوافق على تقديمها أو يرفض و ان شاء الله ميرفضش لأني بهيك رح ارجع من 0

أنا عارفة أنكم :9:


في رعاية الله وحفظه
و جزاكم الله خير على هذا الموضوع

سلام​


----------



## azab1988 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

ناادية قال:


> أنا أحتاج لبحث حول المهندس Richard Meire
> 
> بحث خفيف عنه و عن المبادئ التي يعمل بها....
> و أحتاج الى التركيز على أحد بناءاته و لازم يكون منزل -فيلا ...-
> ...


كتاب ريتشارد ماير Richard Meier وليس Meire
حجمه : 56 ميجا

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/53274963/98fab173/Architettura_Richard_Meier_-_Architect.html

وهذه ايضا صور لبعض مشاريعه
http://www.4shared.com/get/68907873/c6f93a21/Richard_Meier.html

http://www.richardmeier.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Meier

وفى كمان بحث باور بوينت عنه (بالفرنسية تقريبا)
http://www.4shared.com/file/63738778/7db9fb98/Richard_Meier.html?s=1


----------



## ناادية (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

:85:
:34: جزاك الله خير 
اخي azab 1988 :12:


----------



## azab1988 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد الكتاب بتاع Richard Meier تحفة . انا شخصيا استفدت منه كتير


----------



## زيرو ون (14 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
طلبي يتلخص بالحصول على كتاب التناص في العمارة لخالد السلطاني 
وجزاكم الله عني الف خير وبارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لما فيه خير


----------



## حسن مشهور (14 نوفمبر 2008)

never submit قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف حالكم؟
> هل سمعتم عن Butterfly trusse?
> لاني بحثت عنها ولم اجدها لا اعرف ماهي ولا ما يميزها عن غيرها من الترسس فهل من الممكن مسااعدتي؟
> ...


 
الأخت العزيزة ،
هذا ملف قد يفيد . نتمـنى لك الفائدة .
لماذا لا تبحثي بنفسك عن الموضوع ؟ قطعاً ستجدين نفس المعلومات التي وجدناها نحن .
بالتوفيق


----------



## never submit (14 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك اخي حسن مشهور على المساعده

لكن اود ان الفت نظرك انني قمت بالبحث عنها لكني لم اوفق في الحصول على المعلومات التي تساعدني على فهم الموضوع بشكل افضل الى جانب دلك انني قمت بالبحث خلال الكتب المتوافرة لدينا في الجامعه الا انها لا تتوافر لدينا بالجامعه ولست انا فقط من لم تحصل على المعلومات الكافيه بل جميع زملائي و زميلاتي 

فعندما تتوافر القليل من المعلومات فإنك تحتاج الى المزيد من الوقت لتتمكن من استيعابها وهذا شيء طبيعي

اكرر شكري مره اخرى

اختكم 
never submit


----------



## اياد قلعةجي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الجميل 
انا اعتذر ان اول مشاركة هي طلب وليس شيء اخر 

انا طالب في السنة الثانية في جامعة سعد دحلب في البليدة في الجزائر 
وقد طلبوا منا ان نقوم باعادة رسم مخططات اي مشروع جاهز 
وقبل ذلك يجب على الاستاذ ان يوافق على المشروع 
ولذلك انا ابحث عن مشاريع تم بناؤها على ان لا يكون المشروع سكني يعني فيلا او عمارة 
يعني يا ريت يكون المشروع مكتبة اومركز تجاري صغير او اي شي بس ما يكون منزل 
والأهم من كل شي يكون مرفوق بأكبر عدد ممكن من المخططات والمقاطع واليفاشين وكل الرسومات لكي يكون عندي كم كبير من المعلومات عن المشروع 
اذا كان هناك اي موقع على الانترنت يحتوي مشاريع هكذا يا ريت تعطوني ياه واذا لا يوجد يا ريت تعطوني اكبر عدد من المشاريع 
انا اسف ان كان طلبي شوي كبير ولكن بحثت في الانترنت وللأسف مالقيت اللي بدي ياه بالضبط

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## اياد قلعةجي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جاوبوني يا اخوان لو سمحتم 
اذا وجد ايضا مدارس او متاحف ويا ريت كمان يكون موجود loction plan لمعرفة كيفية زرع المشروع داخل المنطقة 

وشكرا


----------



## اياد قلعةجي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

لو سمحتو حدا يجاوبني


----------



## azab1988 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

اياد قلعةجي قال:


> جاوبوني يا اخوان لو سمحتم
> اذا وجد ايضا مدارس او متاحف ويا ريت كمان يكون موجود loction plan لمعرفة كيفية زرع المشروع داخل المنطقة
> 
> وشكرا


طلبك موجود فى كتب Korean architecture annual competition
ودى موسوعة كتب عبارة عن جوائز كورية سنوية فى العمارة لاحسن تصميمات معمارية لشئ محدد للمتنافسين
بصراحة انا عندى الكتب دى scan على هيئة صور بس دول مساحتهم حوالى 250 ميجا :4: فللاسف مش هقدر ارفعهم كلهم فان شاء الله هحاول اختار احسنهم وارفعهملك ....ولا استنى انا لقيتلك اصدار 2007 على 4shared اهه (70ميجا)

http://www.4shared.com/file/35138403/5a05d2cd/The_Annual_Compilation_2007_Disc_1_Novedades.html

ودى كمان شوية مدارس كنت جامعها من موقع designshare.com الشهير وده موقع كله مدارس واهو الفايل (20ميجا)

http://www.4shared.com/file/38848878/7f7488fe/schools.html

وعذرا على التأخير :34:


----------



## azab1988 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ايضا انظر المشاركة رقم 308 فى الصفحة السابقة وحمل كتاب ريتشارد ماير (56ميجا) ستجد فيه مشاريع كاملة جيدة


----------



## يوسف حمدي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ،ونشكر لكم مجهودكم الوافر. جزاكم الله خيرا... وسخر لكم من يعينكم.
لدي اخ عزيز هنا في مصر، وهو يعمل في رساله الدكتوراة الخاصه به - كليه الفنون الجميله - جامعه حلوان.
وهو يبحث عن مساقط افقية خاصة بحمامات الاستشفاء ( حمامات المياه المعدنية ) في تونس او الجزائر.
وكذلك اي معلومات اضافيه...جزاكم الله خيرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## معمارية1 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*طلب*

أنا طالبة في الهندسة المعمارية و أعمل برمجة على مركز إداري و تجاري أرجوا مساعدتي:63:


----------



## اياد قلعةجي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخ azab1988
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## MooOoonY (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااا جدا لكل الى ساهم فى تنزيل مواقع وكتب هنا فى الموضوع ده وشكرا لكاتب الموضوع انه عمل 

الموضوع ده وفعلا انا استفدت كتير من الموضوع ده وعرفت مواقع كتير ونزلت 


كتب
كتبر

جدا مفيده شكار ليكم ومعلش انا عايزه اطلب طلبين كده اذا حد قدر يساعدنى الاول عايزه كتاب neufert النسخه 

العربى و
والتانى

عندى بحث عن الطرز عن

العصر القبطى وبدور مش لقيه معلومات وافيه ياريت حد يساعدنى يدلنى على مواقع اقدر اجيب منها البحث اكون شكره ليكم بجد


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*ارجو من كل من يستطيع المساعده ان يساعدني
احتاج معلومات نظريه عن المباني الاداريه والمبادىء التصميميه لها
او مراكز الاعمال والابراج المخصصة للاعمال والادارة
محتاجتهم بسرعه 
وشكرا​*​


----------



## aboshatara (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*متحف اطفال*

ساعدوني اخواني في وضع فكرة ( concept ) لمشروعي 
مشروعي هو متحف اطفال يعرض امور دينية وتاريخية واجتماعية 

ساعدوني ارجوكم :11:ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## جابر احمد (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن معلومات عن الهردي الفلين وهل هناك فلين مقاوم للحريق


----------



## نور الجزائرية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
تحية طيبة اخواني مهندسي العمارة و التخطيط انا مهندسة مدنية ملخومة في الشغل هده الايام و احدهم طلب مني تصميم منزل للسكن بطابق واحد ارضي فوجدت نفسي استنجد بكم لعدم توفر الوقت لانجاز دالك 
اليكم ابعاد الارض 13*18*17*13.06 الطريق الرئيسي على البعد 13.06 اما الطريق الثانوي على البعد 17 اما باقي الابعاد محاذية لسكنات
صاحبه يريد ان تكون هناك حديقة صغيرة عند مدخل المنزل على طول البعد 17و موقف لسيارته بالمنزل على هدا البعد
انتظر تصاميم عدة و مسبقا اقول شكرا لكم و جازاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الغانم برهام (22 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخت نور
لو كان احدهم سيعطيكى شىء فلن تجدى سىبعض الرسومات المختلفه فى الابعاد
ويريت متطلبيش من بتوع الهندسه المعماريه شىء محدد لانهم مش جدعان اوى زى رجال الهندسه المدنيه 
وعلى فكره المهندسين المدنيين عنك زى سالدان ورزق وبشر وغيؤهم يقدرو يبعتولك ويرسمه لانهم يقدرو يعمله كده ويتعبه عشان اصحابهم(فكره اخر حاجه كانت فى موضوع week end
انا كنت مستنيك
وبكره هتشوفى
محد ش هنا هيتعب نفسه وهيرسم لوحه لمهندسه زميلته
واحب ااقول للمهندسين المعماريين انتو لازم تكون اجدع من كده
واحب ااقول ليكم ان المهندسه نور دى من احسن المهندسات عندنا فى الهندسه المدنيه والكل يتمنى يخدمها بجد

الغانم برهام


----------



## الغانم برهام (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جابر احمد قال:


> ممكن معلومات عن الهردي الفلين وهل هناك فلين مقاوم للحريق


محدش بيدى معلومات وركزى فى الصفحه كلها


----------



## الغانم برهام (22 نوفمبر 2008)

aboshatara قال:


> ساعدوني اخواني في وضع فكرة ( Concept ) لمشروعي
> مشروعي هو متحف اطفال يعرض امور دينية وتاريخية واجتماعية
> 
> ساعدوني ارجوكم :11:ولكم جزيل الشكر


 وهذا واحد اخر


----------



## الغانم برهام (22 نوفمبر 2008)

يوسف حمدي قال:


> السلام عليكم ،ونشكر لكم مجهودكم الوافر. جزاكم الله خيرا... وسخر لكم من يعينكم.
> لدي اخ عزيز هنا في مصر، وهو يعمل في رساله الدكتوراة الخاصه به - كليه الفنون الجميله - جامعه حلوان.
> وهو يبحث عن مساقط افقية خاصة بحمامات الاستشفاء ( حمامات المياه المعدنية ) في تونس او الجزائر.
> وكذلك اي معلومات اضافيه...جزاكم الله خيرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


 
عدى كل هؤلاء وغيرهم لم يجيب عليهم احد هنا تبحثى عن صوره جميله واحد منزل كتب بس وشكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذا الانطباع


----------



## معماري لاحقا (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجوكم ساعدوني .......... محتاج بلانات للمحكمة او زون او اي حاجة تخص في تصميم المحكمة 
لكم جزيل الاحترام والشكر


----------



## اميره صلاح (23 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
محتاجة مواقع تختص باحدث اعمال التشطيبات والتكسيات 
او مشاريع مستخدم فيها خامات جديدة


----------



## oxygeen (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*نقطة نظام*



الغانم برهام قال:


> الاخت نور
> لو كان احدهم سيعطيكى شىء فلن تجدى سىبعض الرسومات المختلفه فى الابعاد
> ويريت متطلبيش من بتوع الهندسه المعماريه شىء محدد لانهم مش جدعان اوى زى رجال الهندسه المدنيه
> وعلى فكره المهندسين المدنيين عنك زى سالدان ورزق وبشر وغيؤهم يقدرو يبعتولك ويرسمه لانهم يقدرو يعمله كده ويتعبه عشان اصحابهم(فكره اخر حاجه كانت فى موضوع Week End
> ...


الأخ الغانم:
اعتقد أنه لا داعي لهذه المزايدات والمشاحنات بين المهندسين المعماريين و إخوانهم المدنيين.
لكن أود أن أوضح بعض النقاط:
- نحن لا نبخل بالرد و المساعدة في حدود الممكن و المستطاع (الملخومين بالشغل كثر والحمد لله) .
- طلب المساعدة (بفلل جاهزة أو بمشورة) شيء, و طلب إنجاز "تصميم عدة" و من الصفر شيء آخر.
- بالنسبة للأخت المهندسه نور (من احسن المهندسات "عندندكم" فى الهندسه المدنيه) على عينا وعلى راسنا, لاكن لا أعتقد ان من صلاحياتك أن تنجزي تصاميم,(حسب المعمول به في الجزائر على الأقل) "فلا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها"
ولا أنا غلطان ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ali-arch (23 نوفمبر 2008)

حبيت موضوعك ان شاءالله تقدروا تساعدونى 

أتمنى ان تساعدونى فى مشروعى دار الصحافة باى صور و معلومات 
ضرورى بليز ​


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (24 نوفمبر 2008)

إلى MOOOOONY: أكيد الكتاب موجود بالمنتدى بقسم الكتب " ابحث جيدا " , لكن هذا موقع ثاني 
هذا كتاب النوفيرت : http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=174179


----------



## الغانم برهام (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ها يبشمهندس حد ساعدها فى حاجه 
وانا والله مقصدش اللى انتا فهمته انا بحب المعمار جدا
وكتير اوى بحب انا افصل لنفسى تفصيلات جميله جدا من وجهة نظرى
وبصراحه انا كنت اتمنى اكون معمارى بس احساسى وطلب والدى انى اكون مدنى كان اقوى من رغبتى 
لدرجة ان اصدقائى دائما ما يقولو لى انتا المفرود تكون مهندس معمارى واشهر هولاء المهندس سالدان 
اخى الاصغر 
ويريت تدخلو عندنا فى الهندسه المدنيه وتشفو مدى التعاون
الغانم برهام
 للتشييد والاعمار........................


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*إلى المحترم : الغانم برهان*

أولا : 
طلب الأخت نور , ليس عمود من البيتون المسلح وتحسب عدد أسياخه , أو بلاطة وتحسب أبعادها ؟" مع الاحترام الشديد للمهندسة : نور " . 
هي طلبت تصميم وهو يحتاج إلى معلومات عن أهل المنزل" متعصبين أو متحررين " والمناخ في الجزائر ........ وإلى أشياء تجهلها ؟
ثانيا :
أرجوا الاحترام من المحترمين , والتحدث بآداب الحديث للمؤدبين , والذوق من أهل الذوق .
وأتمنى أن يبقى هذا المنتدى فقط ملتقى المفكرين والأدباء والمحترميين .


----------



## ابو هدير (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*بيت الثقافه*

شباب ارجوكم انجدوني
انا طالب مستوى خامس ومشروعي مجمع ثقافي اقليمي 
ارجو المساعده بامثله مشابهة مساقط وواجهات كجزء من الطروحه ارجوكم ... ساعدوني
انا بحثت كثير ... وما لقيت الي ببحث عنه


----------



## الغانم برهام (24 نوفمبر 2008)

على فكره يامؤيد التيكر
انا قلت انى بحب قسم عماره وكل المعماريين
لاكن انا كل اللى قلته للبشمهندسه انها ماتضيع وقت وتبحث عن الافاده السريعه والاكيده واللى يكون فيها تحمل للمسؤليه هذا مااقصده
واعرف كويس انكم شغالين ومفيش عندكم وقت لرسم اشياء من اجل المساعده وانا قلت يريت تشوفو كم الطلبات(مش بس المهندسه نور)محدش فاضى يجوب ومهوش حاجه وحشه(لاكن ساعتها هيكون الملتقى لمجرد رؤية صور حلوه ومجال للشات جديد)وااكرر احترامى للقائمين على المنتدى ولكل المعماريين 
ومحدش يزعل منى


----------



## الملاك الصادق (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

ارجو المساعده في موضوع الاظهار المعماري.تقديمنا النهائي قريب جدا ومحتاجه طريقه اظهار جديده وغريبه(مثلا هل اعمل الوان او كولاج او الخخ؟؟؟؟) تعكس عن طبيعه مشروعنه وهو(دار ازياء الزقوره)وماهي الالوان او المواد التي استخدمها في عمل الموديل ليظهر بصوره جميله.وكذلك طريقه العرض اي بمعنى بانوراما العرض للشيتات.ارجو المساعده من حضراتكم ويجعل هذا العمل لكم في ميزان حسناتكم.تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## oxygeen (25 نوفمبر 2008)

أخت الملاك الصادق
هل ممكن أن نعرف بأي برنامج تعملين المودل أولا ؟
بعدها ننصحك بطريقة الإظهار إنشاء الله


----------



## الملاك الصادق (25 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم انا لغايه الان لم اقرر؟فارجو مساعدتكم في الاختيار؟


----------



## oxygeen (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بالنسبة لرأي الشخصي أفضل Archicad لسهولته "النسبية" وسرعة إنجاز المخططات.
أو برنامج Sketchup الأسهل لكن أقل إحترافية.
بالنسبة لإظهار أكثر واقعية : Artlantis Studio 2
يمكنك المقارنة على الموقع:
http://www.abvent.com/community/galeries

شخصيأ أحبذ الإظهار المحاكي للرسم اليدوي مثل Piranesi أين يمكن تحميل موديلات من Archicad مثلا و إعادة إظهارها وهذه بعض الأمثلة:


----------



## الملاك الصادق (25 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراجزيلااخي الكريم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نور الجزائرية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
اولا اشكر كل مهندسي الهندسة المعمارية و ثانيا الاخ الغانم برهام لمحاولته مساعدتي 
لكن لم اكن اعرف ان طلب بسيط في لحظة انهماك بالشغل سينقلب الى مشاحنة بين اعضاء الملتقى لم افكر فيها لحظة. 
اخوتي انا دخلت هدا الملتقى و قرات عنوان من لديه طلب يتفضل و يتقدم به و كان لدي طلب مساعدة من احد الزملاء بالشغل بعض افكار التخطيط لا غير و ليس مخططا يشمل كل الدراسات فظننت ان الاعضاء على مستوى هدا الملتقى سيتنافسون في عرض مواهبهم الفنية في دالك اما الامور التقنية ساتدبرها مع صاحب البيت تبعا للمنطقة التي يقع فيها المشروع الصغير.
اخي مؤيد التايكر شكرا على توجيهاتك لكن لي ان اخبرك ان هنا في الجزائر المهندس المدني يتخرج مهندسا و هو ملما بكل الاختصاصت الاخرى و اولها الهندسة المعمارية.
مادا اقول غير وحّد الله صفوفكم لما فيه الخير للملتقى و سدّد خطاكم و نوّر طريق كل من يعمل عملا صالحا باذنه تعالى .


----------



## الغانم برهام (25 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
فى البدايه بقول شكرا للكل المهندسين المعماريين
ثانيا لايوجد مشاحنات ولا اى حاجه يابشمهندسه نور
ومانحن الا ضيوف فى الهندسه المعماريه

الغانم برهام
 للانشاء والمعمار


----------



## معماري مغترب (26 نوفمبر 2008)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : _

_اتمني منكم اخواني مساعدتي في مشروع تخرجي .............. اي شي عن المصانع_


----------



## arch_noureldin (26 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع بجد جميل و مثمر باذن الله
انا محتاج مساعده فى فكره ادخال التكنولوجيا الحديثه
فى مبنى كليه عماره
يعنى ازاى اوظف التكنولوجيا الحديثه فى مبانى الكليه
و شكرا


----------



## حسن مشهور (28 نوفمبر 2008)

arch_noureldin قال:


> موضوع بجد جميل و مثمر باذن الله
> انا محتاج مساعده فى فكره ادخال التكنولوجيا الحديثه فى مبنى كليه عماره ، يعنى ازاى اوظف التكنولوجيا الحديثه فى مبانى الكليه ؟
> 
> و شكرا​


 
الأخ المهندس/ نور الدين
هل نفـهم من سؤالك أنك بصدد تصـميم مشروع لكلية هندسة معمارية ؟ أم أنه أحد مشاريع الكلية حيث تدرس ؟
ففي الحالة الأولى ، وبحكم معاناتك السابقة خلال دراستك ، فلابد وأنك إطلعت على أوجه القصور العديدة في كلياتنا . أم إذا كانت الحالة الثانية .. فيكفي أن تنظر حولك وتسجل:

ماذا لو أمكن إدخال الطاقة الشمسية والإستعانة بها في إنتاج طاقة لتشغيل أجهزة التكييف والتهوية ، وباقي الأجهزة ؟

ماذا لو كان لدينا مكتبة إلكترونية شاملة ، مرتبطة إلكترونياً بكليات عالمية مماثلة ؟

ماذا لو أمكن الإتفاق مع شركات تصميم برامج التصـميم المعماري (والهندسي بصفة عامة) على شراء نسخ مخصصة للطلبة بسعر زهيد وإتاحة تلك البرامج لمن يرغب ؟

ماذا لو أمكن تصميم قاعات محاضرات (مناسبة) بحيث تتاح بها وسائل سمعية وبصرية حديثة ، كأجهزة كمبيوتر لكل طالب ، شاشات عرض كبيرة ، يقوم المحاضر بالإستعانة بها في عرض أفلام توضيحية لشرح موضوع المحاضرة ، مع ربطها مباشرة بالإنترنت ؟

الأمثلة كثيرة .. وياريت يشارك باقي الزملاء في إضافة ما يرونه ضرورياً للإرتقاء بكلياتنا.


----------



## never submit (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

هل يمكنكم الاجابة عن هدين السؤالين؟

Architecture as a language how and whom do the building speak?

high tech represent the spirit of the age & the spirit of industrilization Can it be engahed to create the spirit of the place ? if so, how

بانتظار ردكم


اختكم

never submit


----------



## Eng. Raed (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*الاسقف المعلقة مهمممم جدا*

ممكن احد يساعدني في البحث عن الاسقف المعلقة suspended ceilings بس البحث لازم يكون بالانجليزي ودي العناصر المطلوبة في البحث 

) fall cieling : identifies types of fall ciellings ( gypsum , metal , wood)




provide information about assembly methods , details , and examples (images)


----------



## محمد حسان الاسعد (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*ياريت تبعتلولي مساقط لصالة متعددة الااستعمالات 20 *20 ومرافق صحية منفصلة عن الصالة 10*10 محتوية على ثلاثة حمامات وثلاثة مباول وثلاثة مغاسل وثلاثة ادواش هذا في القسم الرجالي ونفس الشيء في القسم النسائي مع حذف المباول وكذلك تحتوي على مطبخ وغرفة تنظيف مع مقاسات المغاسل والبيديه والمباول والدوش الله يديمكم ساعدوني في هذا المشروع لانو انا طالب سنة اولى هندسة وهيدي رح تحدد نجاحي*​


----------



## سرجس (28 نوفمبر 2008)

لو سمحتو اريد مساعدتكم في البحث عن معنى او تعريف لمفهومminimal architecture وكيفيه استخدام هذا الاتجاه..minimalizm ...في تصميم مشروع معرض للفنون فكرته ناتجه من مفهوم complex architecture ......وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## Eng. Raed (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*ممكن احد يساعدني في البحث عن الاسقف المعلقة suspended ceilings بس البحث لازم يكون بالانجليزي ودي العناصر المطلوبة في البحث 

) fall cieling : identifies types of fall ciellings ( gypsum , metal , wood)




provide information about assembly methods , details , and examples (images)*​


----------



## ramy nasralla (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد كل ما يتعلق بالخدع البصرية اوoptical illusion


----------



## المهندسةفطمة (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم كل سنة وانتو طيبين............
الله يرضي عليكوا تساااااااااااااعدوني في أسرع وقت أنا طالبة سنة أولي وعاوزة أعمل بحث عن
(حديد التسليح وسلك الشد والتربيط والمسامير):-
-أنواعه, أشكاله, أحجامه, مواضع الاستخدام لكل نوع , طرق الطرق والثني والوصل, الفحوصات التي تجري عليه, التخزين.
طبعا البحث باللغة العربية الله يخليكوا ما تبخلوش علي يا مهندسين ويامهندسات أنا عاوزاه في أسرع وقت وأكيد الحاجات دي بالنسبالكوا صغيرة وتفهة
دمتم بعز


----------



## زهرة السوسن (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أرجوكم ساعدونى مشروعى المرحة الاولى (التحليل ) عن مركز إعالة متعددى الاعاقة .
ارجواالا تخدلونى فى اسرع وقت ادا امكن 







جزاكم الله الف خير 



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


شكراا


----------



## المهندسةفطمة (2 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندسةفطمة قال:


> السلام عليكم كل سنة وانتو طيبين............
> الله يرضي عليكوا تساااااااااااااعدوني في أسرع وقت أنا طالبة سنة أولي وعاوزة أعمل بحث عن
> (حديد التسليح وسلك الشد والتربيط والمسامير):-
> -أنواعه, أشكاله, أحجامه, مواضع الاستخدام لكل نوع , طرق الطرق والثني والوصل, الفحوصات التي تجري عليه, التخزين.
> ...


 :69::69::69:
الله يسامحكوا أنا لي من زمان طالبة منكم الطلب ده لكن ما حدش عبرني ليه كده بس؟؟سااااااااااعدوني ولو بشيء بسيط الله يخليكوا انا هتحايل عليكوا :80::80::80:


----------



## يــــارا (16 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

مشكور اخوي على الاقتراح الرائع وان شاء الله الكل يفيد ويستفيد

انا عندي مشروع تصميم استديو برامج تلفزيون وابغى اعرف ايش الاسس الي لازم اراعيها لما اصمم ابلاتوه البرنامج وايش انواع الخامات الي ممكن استخدمها في المشروع سواء خامات قديمه او حديثه وما تأثر على الكاميرا 
واي معلومه ممكن تفيدني في المشروع 

اتمنى الي يعرف يساعدني لاني دورت كثير في النت ومالقيت اي موضوع يتكلم عن تصميم الاستديو


----------



## ابداع الحروف (16 ديسمبر 2008)

ابي مساعده في تخطيط هندسية لمكتبة مدرسية متكامله


اي شي بس ابي تصميم هندسي لمكتبة مدرسية


----------



## amman26 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكر لكم اي شي عن المراكز التجارية لو سمحتم


----------



## coucou (19 ديسمبر 2008)

اطلب مشارع هندسية بيئية لمساعدتي في مشروع تخرجي


----------



## راستى (19 ديسمبر 2008)

as salamu alaikum brothers
can any one help me i have a report about house main rooms and their function ande movement inside the house,does any one have information? please help


----------



## مهندس شبوة (19 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوة الافاضل لو تكرمتم الافادة عن المباني الادارية وارسل لنا اكبر قدر من الصور الضخمة ولابراج


----------



## سامر الرسام (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على كراك برنامج ثري دي ماكس 6
وشكرا


----------



## Blackwind (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لا أعرف كيف أبدء أو بالأحرى كيف أطلب مساعدكم مع انى مند فترة تراودني هاته الفكرة و لكن كل مرة أهم بالوجوء اليكم الا و خانتني العبارات....و أخجل ....
أنا طالب ماجستير بروسيا بمدينة سانت بطرسبورغ اختصاص تخطيط عمرانى و انا الأن أكتب فى الرسالة ولكن أتعرض الى مجموعة من العوائق التى تحول دون التقدم في بحتي و دلك انني افتقد للمراجع و طلب البرفوسر اي المشرف لكل مرة الي نمادج من الواقع العربى .......على فكرة نسيت اخبركم على المشروع الرسالة ،و يتمثل فى مجمع سياحي حيت يضم علي مساكن ،مركب تجاري،مجمع رياضى متكامل،منطقة ترفيهية،فندق سياحى و مجمع علاجي يعتمد على العلاج بمياه البحر.
وطلبي يتمثل فى مدي باي معلومات يمكنها أن تثرى المشروع من خلال تجارب في وطننا العربي اي يمكن أن تكون على البيئة و الطاقة اى مثلا كيف يمكن ان نوضف الشمس لخدمة المركب و من ناحية اقتصادية.......و كدلك بعض الصور من الواقع لبعض المجمعات 
و شكرا لكم على هدا المنتدى الثري وهو عبارة على صدقة جارية


----------



## eng.sam1 (5 يناير 2009)

هل من متطوع لشرح الخطوات الهامة في الرندرة والاضاءة في 3d max


----------



## مريم3.5.89 (5 يناير 2009)

اذا سمحت يا اخ وائل انا عندي تسليم بحث عن السلالم ياريت تجيبلي معلومات مفيدة ومهمة جدا لكن مش صور للسلالم وخلاص


----------



## archi-insee (7 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا طالبة سنة ثانية هندسة معمارية اشكر الجميع على الجهد المبذول و جازاكم الله ارجو توفير بعض المعلومات عن عمارة الحديد و الزجاج و الذي يمكن تلخيص جزئياته في عمارة الحديد و الزجاج في القرن 19 /اهم البرامج الحديثة:الجسور،المصانع،محطات القطار،السقف الحديدية والزجاجية التي تغطي المجالات الواسعة،الممرات المحمية ،البيوت الشفافة ، المعارض العالمية، اهم مهندسيها ، مدرسة شيكاغو ، ناطحات السحاب.

و شكرا


----------



## الناصرر (9 يناير 2009)

يا جماعة انا مهندس زميل تخصص ميكانيكا محتاج مساعدة صغيرة وبسيطة بالنسبة ليكو وأتمنى اني ما كونش بتقال عليكو انا عندى قطعة أرض بواجهه 14.5 على شارع غربى بعمق 19 وجميع الاتجاهات الاخرى مباني جيران محتاج مجموعة من الكروكيات والتصورات فقط لعدد 2 بيت منفصلين تماما او مشتركين في مدخل وسلم واحد وقد يكون المدخل غربي او يتم استقطاع جزء من الارض ف الاتجاه البحرى كشارع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هدى حسين (9 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الفاضل الأستاذ الناصرر ان شاء الله انا انا هعمل لحضرتك التصور المطلوب وارسله لحضرتك في اقرب فرصه بس ياريت حضرتك تكتب ال***** بتاعك


----------



## هدى حسين (9 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياريت لو حد يقدر يساعدني في طلبي ده اناكنت عايزه كورسات لتعليم الماكس والفوتو شوب وكمان الاصدارات الحديثه لهذه البرامج


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (14 يناير 2009)

*السلالم ...................*

الى مريم :
هذا بحث عن السلالم , وفي كمان صور اذا احتجتيها .


----------



## زيزو جدة (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ويركاتة 
كيف الحال؟
انا طالب بقسم التخطيط 
وعندي بحث اتمنى ان تساعدوني 
اسم البحث (المخططان Tony Garnier And Ernst May)
عن انجازاتهما
وشكرا لكم اسف للاطالة
ودمتم سالمين


----------



## المهندس العنابي (15 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم
أخواني المهندسين أنا أبحث عن مشاريع هندسية
مثل motel
ecole 
salle d exposition
centre culterale
أخواني أنا في عجلة لا تبخلوووا علينا
و أجركم عند الله 
ممكن صور ملفات أوتوكاد المهم مساعدة
الهندسة المعمارية = التعاون 
و أجركم عند الله*​


----------



## oxygeen (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخت archi-insee
عني كتاب "Edition Detail - Glass Construction Manual"
يمكنني رفعه إذا احتجت إليه


----------



## mahlawedotyahh (15 يناير 2009)

ارجوكم ساعدوني عاوزه تصميم وحدات سكنية متصلة من جهتين ارجوكم بسرعه الامتحان بعد يوم وانا عارفه مدي قوتكم المعمارية واكيد هتفيدوني


----------



## mahlawedotyahh (15 يناير 2009)

ارجوكم ساعدوني عاوزه تصميم وحدات سكنية متصلة من جهتين ارجوكم بسرعه الامتحان بعد يوم وانا عارفه مدي قوتكم المعمارية واكيد هتفيدوني


----------



## oxygeen (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخت هدى يجدر بك البحث في ملتقى البرامج و الانترنت و الكتب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f58.html
وستجدين ضالتك إن شاء الله


----------



## تمامم (15 يناير 2009)

لو سمحت انا بدور على كورس او كتاب فى النيوماتيكس


----------



## oxygeen (16 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم

رابط تحميل كتاب **Edition Detail - Glass Construction Manual** لل**أخت archi-insee*

http://rapidshare.com/files/1843033...dition_Detail_-_Glass_Construction_Manual.pdf


----------



## ابونمه (16 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا
ارجو المساعدة في تصميم مدرسة بالكود البيطاني كيف ابدا
ولكم الشكلر والتقدير
ولو سمحتو لو عندي موضوع عايز اشارك به في المنتدي افتح شنو واوصلو المنتدي


----------



## HeLLMaN (17 يناير 2009)

_اريد مخططات أبنية_


----------



## مريم3.5.89 (17 يناير 2009)

يا شباب مهندسين وغير مهندسين ومع اني بالسنة الاولى بالعمارة بس لدي معلومات وصور جيدة اذا حد عايز مساعدة يقولي وانا اجيبها من اخر الدنيا باذن الله واي خدمة .........


----------



## farid-19 (18 يناير 2009)

اريد بحث حول ظاهرة الاسكان في الجزائر كمثال وارجو انترسله لي عبر البريدالاكتروني[email protected]


----------



## وائل ايراجون (22 يناير 2009)

والله انا لو عندى معلومات مش هتأخر عليكى يا بشمهندسه فاطمه 
بس اعزورينى مشوفتش حاجه ممكن تفيدك 
ويا رب تلاقى طلبك 
او حد يلاقيلك طلبك 

ممكن تقوليلى البحث ده فى انهى ماده وانا ممكن ادورلك تانى 
... 
ومتزعليش على تأخرنا فى الرد


----------



## نملة سحرية (23 يناير 2009)

أرجو المساعدة حول محاور التنمية العمرانية اسسها معايرها أمثلة أوحتى تجارب


----------



## مصمم جرافيكي (25 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

يااخوان لو سمحتو لو احد يوجد عندو افكار ومخططات عن تصميم مكاتب اداريه ممكن يزودني فيه

وشكرا للجميع


----------



## زينه (25 يناير 2009)

*هشارك معاكم*



نملة سحرية قال:


> أرجو المساعدة حول محاور التنمية العمرانية اسسها معايرها أمثلة أوحتى تجارب



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يااهلا يااهلا بالنمله 

بصى ياستى ..


 التنميه العمرانيه ..
===========

1- اسلوب المشاركه المجتمعيه .

2- مدخل التنميه العمرانيه من منطلق التنميه المستدامه .

3- التنميه العمرانيه باسلوب التخطيط العمرانى (( ويتم فيه مراعاه كل الجوانب الاقتصادى والاجتماعى والبيئى .......)) 

4- التنميه من خلال الاطار المؤسسى : فيه يتم التحول الى اللا مركزيه فى اداره العمران 
يعنى كل مجتمع يدير نفسه 

5-مدخل التميه العمرانيه : من خلال التوازن بين الاحتياجات لمجتمع ما والموارد الموجوده فيه ..

6- مدخل ال action plan نظره سريعه على التجمع ثم حل عاجل لمشكله كبيره تواجهه المجتمع 

يارب اكون افدتك ولو بجزء صغير 

وسلاااااام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
:56:​


----------



## زينه (25 يناير 2009)

فيه تجربه تنميه عمرانيه عندنا فى مصر جامده جدا جدا :14:

بتاعه الازهر بارك وحى الدرب الاحمر :16:

وانا شفت العرض بتاعها من د/ ماهر استينو:77::75:

بس للاسف الشديد مش موجوده عندى دلوقتى:82:

بس هحاول ادور عليها واجيبها :55:

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

طب شوفى اللينك ده مؤقتا
http://ar.qantara.de/webcom/show_article.php/_c-471/_nr-517/i.html
 ​


----------



## ابو اسعود (25 يناير 2009)

اشكركم على المنتدى الرائع
بشار


----------



## farid-19 (25 يناير 2009)

ابحث عن موضوع حول الاسكان-مقدمة*تعريفه..... الجزائركامثال


----------



## زينه (25 يناير 2009)

اســــــــــــــ:56:ــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــ:56:ــــــــــــــــان


----------



## farid-19 (25 يناير 2009)

*ابحث عن موضوع حول الاسكان-مقدمة*تعريفه..... الجزائركامثال -شكراولكن اريد اكثر تفصيلا مع مراجع كتب مقلات ..*​


----------



## farid-19 (25 يناير 2009)

بحث حول الاقتصاد الحضري ودوره في تسير المد-مع مراجع


----------



## farid-19 (25 يناير 2009)

*بحث حول الاقتصاد الحضري ودوره في تسير المدن-مع مراجع*​


----------



## نادية لطفي (26 يناير 2009)

يعطيكم العافية انا بدي ابني بيت مساحته من 200 متر الى 250 المهم حابه تساعدوني بتصميم حلو 3 غرف نوم و3 حمامات وضيوف ومعيشة ومطبخ وبكون شاكرررررررررررررررررة الكم كتير


----------



## عريس بنت السلطان (27 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو أن تقبلوا اعتذاري أن تكون أول مشاركة لي طلب 
أنا أخوكم" عريس بنت السلطان"
أنا أريد صور لمشاريع deconstruction
وشكرا لكم مقدما*​


----------



## farid-19 (28 يناير 2009)

*بحث حول الاقتصاد الحضري ودوره في تسير المدن-مع مراجع-الان وشكرا*​


----------



## farid-19 (28 يناير 2009)

اري موصوعا عن كيفية التحليل العمراني وخطواته


----------



## farid-19 (28 يناير 2009)

*اريد موضوعا عن كيفية التحليل العمراني وخطواته*​


----------



## عريس بنت السلطان (28 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو أن تقبلوا اعتذاري أن تكون أول مشاركة لي طلب 
أنا أخوكم" عريس بنت السلطان"
أنا أريد صور لمشاريع deconstruction
وشكرا لكم مقدما*​


----------



## rimanbil (28 يناير 2009)

سلام وعليكم: الى من يستطيع المساعدة ....
الطلب: ديكور حائط داخلي

ولكم الشكر سلفا


----------



## asbed (28 يناير 2009)

اخي بيدروس اذا كنت مهتما بالعزل في اول شركة عزل في حلب شركة مهران البيرلايت السوري
www.perliteco.com


----------



## rimanbil (29 يناير 2009)

أكثر من رائع ....

الحقيقة الله يعطيك العافية ...فيه الكثير من الافادة


----------



## farid-19 (29 يناير 2009)

*بحث حول الاقتصاد الحضري ودوره في تسير المدن-مع مراجع-الان وشكرا*​


----------



## المعمارية حديد (29 يناير 2009)

مرحبا شكرا للمساعدة انا بحاجة الى اي مخططات تصميمية لكلية تربوية مفتوحة رجاءا ارجو الرد بسرعة لان بحاجة اليه


----------



## hananfadi (29 يناير 2009)

hay . slt tt le monde je m'excuse pour le français mais j'ai pas installer l'arabe sur mon pc 
j'ai besoin l'aide si c'est possible 
merci a tt


----------



## زينه (30 يناير 2009)

عريس بنت السلطان قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> أرجو أن تقبلوا اعتذاري أن تكون أول مشاركة لي طلب
> أنا أخوكم" عريس بنت السلطان"
> أنا أريد صور لمشاريع deconstruction
> وشكرا لكم مقدما*​




:85:اعمال زهاء حديد:85: 
​


----------



## زينه (30 يناير 2009)

farid-19 قال:


> *بحث حول الاقتصاد الحضري ودوره في تسير المدن-مع مراجع-الان وشكرا*​



لو ممكن توضح الطلب شويه :81:

ايه بالظبط فى الاقتصاد الحضرى ؟؟:81:
​


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (30 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم..
:18: لديَّ مشكلة في البرنامج AutoCAD وهي عند الكتابة باللغة العربية في برنامج الأوتوكاد 2006 أو 2007 وعند إجراء الطباعة تظهر الكتابة بشكل أحرف منفصلة ومعكوسة !!!؟.. فما هو السبب في ذلك؟؟ وكيف تتم المعالجة لكي تظهر الكتابة بشكل صحيح أثناء عملية الطباعة؟... شكرا ً


----------



## م.نهيل (30 يناير 2009)

أحمد صلاح عبود قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> :18: لديَّ مشكلة في البرنامج AutoCAD وهي عند الكتابة باللغة العربية في برنامج الأوتوكاد 2006 أو 2007 وعند إجراء الطباعة تظهر الكتابة بشكل أحرف منفصلة ومعكوسة !!!؟.. فما هو السبب في ذلك؟؟ وكيف تتم المعالجة لكي تظهر الكتابة بشكل صحيح أثناء عملية الطباعة؟... شكرا ً



هاي المشكلة معروفة اخي من زمان السبب انك بتستعمل خط ما بطلع اثناء الطباعة والحل انك يا تكتب انجليزي او تكتب بخط اتوكاد اسمه nassek وبتقدر تعرف الخط عن طريق وضعه في ملف الخطوط التابع للاتوكاد في مكان تنزيله على الجهاز الي راح تطبع عليه ...اذا احتجت الخط فهو موجود عندي ويمكني مساعدتك في اعطاءك اياه باي طريقة تريحك ...
سلام


----------



## زينه (30 يناير 2009)

م.نهيل قال:


> هاي المشكلة معروفة اخي من زمان السبب انك بتستعمل خط ما بطلع اثناء الطباعة والحل انك يا تكتب انجليزي او تكتب بخط اتوكاد اسمه nassek وبتقدر تعرف الخط عن طريق وضعه في ملف الخطوط التابع للاتوكاد في مكان تنزيله على الجهاز الي راح تطبع عليه ...اذا احتجت الخط فهو موجود عندي ويمكني مساعدتك في اعطاءك اياه باي طريقة تريحك ...
> سلام



بارك الله فيكى ياباشمهندسه :7:

تمام :d
​


----------



## نملة سحرية (30 يناير 2009)

شكراً كتير أنتظر منك المزيد


----------



## alsaeedi (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم يا جماعة أريد تخطيط منزل في الريف هل هناك موقع لننزل تخطيطات منازل
أرجوا الرد من مهندسين المعمار

أريد الرد خلال هذا اليوم
البريد التالي: mohammed_alsaeedi2002***********
ولكمجزيل الشكر


----------



## طير الحريه (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا مطلوب منى بحث عن النوادى الصحيه 
عاوزة اعرف النشاط فيها بيمارس ازاى وابعاد العناصر اللى جواها وشويه صور لتصميمات 
لو حد يقدر يساعدنى يبقى جدع اوى


----------



## hananfadi (31 يناير 2009)

thanks to the information but i need ur help if it is possible plezzzzzzz ineed i projet of tourisme 
and thanks


----------



## الاهوال (1 فبراير 2009)

ممكن مساعدة انا ابى اعمر بيت مكون من شقتين وحدة صغيرة والثانية كبيرة الاولى مكونة من غرفتين نوم ومجلس رجال ومطبخ وصالة وثلاث حمامات طبعا حمام مع المجلس وحمام مشترك لصالة والغرفة وغرفة بحمام بغرفة خزين 
اما الشقة الثانية مكونة من ثلاث غرف نوم ومجلس وصالة وثلاث حمامات الارض مساحتها 30*25م على شارع غرب


----------



## شذا الورد (2 فبراير 2009)

يرجى مساعدتي في إيجاد نماذج لمشاريع مستشفيات: مساقط -حلول وظيفية- مقاطع- واجهات- مناظير- وكل ما هو متوفر.. وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## med89 (2 فبراير 2009)

ممكن بعض اعمال زهاء حديد اوحسن فتحي (مخططات وواجهات ومقاطع).
ومشكووورين مقدما على هذا الموضوع الحلو..


----------



## وائل ايراجون (3 فبراير 2009)

*مع ان طلب مش واضح .. هذه صور لمشاريع تصميم كليه للفنون الجميله*



المعمارية حديد قال:


> مرحبا شكرا للمساعدة انا بحاجة الى اي مخططات تصميمية لكلية تربوية مفتوحة رجاءا ارجو الرد بسرعة لان بحاجة اليه


 
ممكن توضحى طلبك 

ومع ذلك يا رب المشاريع دى تفيدك 





































يا رب المشاريع تفيدك
و فى مشاريع تانى كتير 
لو احتجتى 
بس رجاء توضيح طلبك
...
​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (3 فبراير 2009)

alsaeedi قال:


> السلام عليكم يا جماعة أريد تخطيط منزل في الريف هل هناك موقع لننزل تخطيطات منازل
> أرجوا الرد من مهندسين المعمار
> 
> أريد الرد خلال هذا اليوم
> ...


 



































يا رب الصور تعجبك 
...
:84:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (3 فبراير 2009)

hananfadi قال:


> thanks to the information but i need ur help if it is possible plezzzzzzz ineed i projet of tourisme
> and thanks


 















:87:

.....​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (3 فبراير 2009)

*اليك طلبك ... ويا رب تفيدك صور المشاريع*



شذا الورد قال:


> يرجى مساعدتي في إيجاد نماذج لمشاريع مستشفيات: مساقط -حلول وظيفية- مقاطع- واجهات- مناظير- وكل ما هو متوفر.. وشكراً جزيلاً


 












وهتلاقى بردو مشروع كويس لمستشفى على الرابط ده 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=96743

يارب تكون الصور افادتك 

...​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (3 فبراير 2009)

med89 قال:


> ممكن بعض اعمال زهاء حديد اوحسن فتحي (مخططات وواجهات ومقاطع).





med89 قال:


> ومشكووورين مقدما على هذا الموضوع الحلو..​


 

ادخل على الرابط ده 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t1114.html
ده موضوع عن زهى حديد​ 

http://www.zaha-hadid.com/
وده الموقع بتاعها​ 

......​ 

اما عن حسن فتحى 
فهناك الكثير والكثير عنه
واليك البعض عنه​ 
بعض كتب حسن فتحى 
http://www.arriyadh.com/Researches/-------1-2.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/get/69341767/4d4598a/A4P.html
http://www.archmaher.com/index.php/B...date_published​ 


 


اسف انا لازم انام دلوقتى 
ومفيش وقت انزلك صور 
خليها وقت تانى بقا
......​ 

​


----------



## طير الحريه (3 فبراير 2009)

وأنا يابشمهندس مش هاتساعدنى فى النادى الصحى دا 
انت نسيتنى ولا ايه


----------



## Asad said (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة



ارجو مساعدتي في مشروع التخرج محكمة قضائية


اريد تصاميم و نماذج ؟


----------



## مريم3.5.89 (4 فبراير 2009)

أخ وائل انا لفيت ود ورت كتير عشان الاقي رسومات لمساقط وقطاعات وتفصيلات للسلالم بانواعها و خصوصا السلم الزجاجي بس كل ده يكون اتوكاد ومالقيت ولا حتى رسومات مش اتوكاد قلت مافيش غيرك هيساعدني بعد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى ارجوك ده بحث مهم ولازم اسلمه يوم الخميس القادم انشاء الله ارجوك اذا قدرت للسلم الزجاجي ويكون اتوكاد 
..................وشكرا...............


----------



## Asad said (10 فبراير 2009)

ممكن مساااااااعدة
في مشروع التخرج 

تصميم محكمة
يا ريت اللي عنده معلومة يفيدني


----------



## vay (10 فبراير 2009)

أناعضو جديد ...وبحاجة لبحث عن الملاعب الرياضية


----------



## pcc (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم واحييكم على المجهود الرائع 
عندي طلب تصميم فيلا سعودية فاخرة بمساحات 18متر في 34 متر
المطلوب منها توزيع التالي بالشكل المناسب وايضا اخراج واجهة فاخرة المنظر بكراج لسيارتان وبدون مسبح
في المقدمة مجلس رجال -مكتب خاص يوضع في مسرح منزلي مع تمارين رياضي بسيطة +كمبيوتر
بعد ذلك غرفة الطعام وتكون نافذة للرجال وللنساء 
دورة مياة 
صالة ودرج بشكل نصف قوس جميل المظهر 
مطبخ +مخزن ويكون نافذ للسيب الخارجي المتصل مع الحوش الفيلا
مجلس نساء + دورة مياة
غرفة احتياطية 
بالنسبة للدرو الأول 
غرفة نوم كبيرة لاتقل عن 6في 4 + غرفة تبديل الملابس مدموجة مع الحمام ويكون كبير لوضع الجاكوزي
غرفة للبنت مع الحمام وغرفة ملابس
= للولد ===============
===================
والباقي حسب ذوقك وشكرا وانا آسف لتثقيلي عليك وشكرا
اخوك ابوسليمان


----------



## nais (10 فبراير 2009)

ياجماعة أبغى أحد يساعدني في تخطيط أرض أبي أسويها استراحة عائلية عندي أرض مساحتها 579متر مربع على شارع 20شمالاً

طول الضلع شمالاً:23.20م
طول الضلع جنوب:23.20م
طول الضلع شرقاً: 25م
طول الضلع غرباً: 25م

وأبغى واحد متخصص يقدر يساعدني في تصميمها لي بحيث تكون تحتوي على (غرفة جلوس وغرفة نوم و صالة وحمام ومطبخ) لا ن على حسب ما سمعت بان المساحة المسموحة للبناء عندنا للستراحات تكون 20% من مساحة الأرض...

بصراحة راسي صدع وانا احاول كيف أحسب 20% من المساحة عشان اخطط شكل الاستراحة :57:لأن أبيها شكلها زين من غير ما تكلفني في البناء (يعني أكويس وسعره رخيص):7:


فيا ريت واحد من الأخون الأفاضل المتخصصين بالمنتدى يصممهالي 
"و جزه الله عني ألف خير"...:84::84::84:​


----------



## beau chat (10 فبراير 2009)

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز يا جماعه محتاجه مشروع motel ضرورىجدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## منى مصطفى1 (15 فبراير 2009)

محتاجة بحث عن الجامعة التكنولوجية ارجووووووكم ساعدونى


----------



## zaraijamel (15 فبراير 2009)

*طلب مثال هندسي لعمارة من ثلاث طوابق*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,
اما بعد اخواني المشرفين الاعزاء انا املك قطعة ارض مساحتها 1000 متر مربعا ابعادها كما يلي 36 ,31,31و 23. الجهة الاولى والثانية مقابلتين لشارعين. ارغب في اقامة عمارة تتركب من طابق سفلي(cave) طابق ارضي وطابق اول. يكون الطابق الاول والثاني عبارة عن مكاتب او محلات تجارية. 
وارغب في استغلال المساحة باحسن طريقة ممكنة. لذلك ارجو منكم ان تمدوني ببعض الامثلة ولو غير مكتملة لكي استمد منها ما يمكنني ان اطلب من المهندس المعماري الذي سينجز لي المخطط.
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر اخواني الاعزاء ودمتم في رعـــاية الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الوهاج222 (16 فبراير 2009)

أريد منكم لو تفضلتم إجابة على سؤالي التالي /// كيفية معرفة حساب القواعد والميدات والأعمدة والسقف من الحديد والخرسانة والرملة ///
ولكم خالص الشكر


----------



## استشاري البناء (16 فبراير 2009)

اخوتي احتاج برنامج بسيط استطيع من خلالة تصميم و رسم واجهات معماري و ياريت 3 ابعاد


----------



## المهندسة لولو (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على هذه الفكرة الجميلة 
ارجو ان تساعدوني بأن تعطوني اسماء لشركات مطابخ عالمية ( ايطالية - المانية - اسبانية ... الخ )
او مواقعها
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## adamco (16 فبراير 2009)

*لقد سمعة عن دورات تذربيه وبرامج في ادارة المشاريع pmp اريد ان اعرف اين يمكنني ان اجد معلومات عن هده البرامج وكييف يمكنني الاستفاده منها في مجال عملي 
*


----------



## علاءهشام (16 فبراير 2009)

سلام عليكم 
انا كنت محتاج معلومات عن تصميم البنوك ومشاريع ليها


----------



## eng.ali sabah (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم .
الحقيقة اني ادرس الماجستير واني بالسنة التحضيرية الان وطلب مني الدكتور المشرف ان ابحث عن موضوع معين يكون فية خدمة للمجتمع العربي ولمستقبلة واحب من الجميع الموجودين ان يبدو ارائهم في مواضيع تخدم الامة العربية في مجال اختصاصي وهي هندسة ادارة المشاريع مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## eng.ali sabah (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم . 
اخي الوهاج انك تستطيع ان تقوم بحساب كميات الحديد والرمل والاسمنت والحصى عندما تكون كل الرسومات الانشائية موجودة عندك وحيكون الامر سهل للغاية


----------



## alarabia (16 فبراير 2009)

*لربما استطعت مساعدتي وربما لا وفي كلا الحالين شكرا جزيلا لك*

اخي الكريم وائل لربما استطعت مساعدتي في الحصول على محاضرات تخص ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة من خلال التصميم نفسه فاني درست هذه المادة سابقا ولكني لم اعد املك المحاضرات وانا الان بحاجة لها لاني بصدد عمل اظهار او دراسة تبيين مدى تاثير التصميم على احداث وخلق بيئة مناخية مناسبة داخل المباني واقصد هنا مثلا شكل الفضاء او اشكل المبني وارتفاعه واشكال وابعاد ومواقع الفتحات في الواجهات وقرب المبنى وبعده من المباني المجاورة واستخدام الفناءات الداخلية والنباتات مالى ذلك وقد سبق لي ان وجدت موضوعا في هذد الشبكة الا اني لم استطع تنزيل الملف وفتحه فارجوا بذلك عدم الاشارة الى مواضيع سابقة على الشبكة وانما الحصول على مواضيع يمكن قرائتها مباشرة على النت ولك مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## Asmaa Ali (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معلش ياجماعة
ياريت اللى يعرف ازاى ابحث فى جوجل ارث عن مواقع معينة فى دولة معينة
مثلا(مواقع عيون كبريتية اومياه معدنية فى جمهورية مصر العربية)
يرد عليا ضرورى
محتاجة الموضوع ده جدا فى مشروع التخرج بتاعى ومحتاسة خالص
وجزاكم اله كل خير


----------



## mmzz555 (16 فبراير 2009)

ممكن تساعدنى انا بعرف اشتغل على برانامج الاتوكاد لكن المشكلة انى مش عارف ابدا منين علشان كل المكتب الهندسية ليها نمط معين انا بطلب منك انك تقول ابدا ازاى و ماهى خطوات تنفيذى اى مشروع مثل الاساسات والدور المتكرر وكدة يعنى انا عاوز بس تقولى ابد منين وازاى 
وشكرررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (16 فبراير 2009)

يا جماعه 
والله العظيم انا نفسى اســـــــاعدكوا كلكم 
انا والله اللى شغلنى دلوقتى الدراسه بتاعتى 
وكنت معتمد على ان حد يساعد معايه
لكن يظهر ان مفيش حد هيساعد تانى 
وبجد انا ايف انى مش قادر اساعدكوا 
والله العظيم مفيش وقت خالص 
كل الحكايه انا بدخل اطمن بس اذا
كان فى حد بيساعدكوا وله لا 
بس صدقونى والله انا محتار اعمل ايه
واكرر اسفى مره تانيه
وان شاء الله لو فى وقت اكون فاضى فيه
صدقونى مش هتأخر عليكواا بالمسعده اعزرونى 
.....


----------



## mmzz555 (16 فبراير 2009)

وائل بجد انامحتاج المساعدة دة ضرورى علشان ابدا


----------



## albert (19 فبراير 2009)

رجاء الاهتمام والتكرم بالمساعدة ,,, ولكم جزيل الشكر
أخي في كلية السياحة والفنادق ويحتاج لتصميم في مشروع تخرجه وهو عبارة عن مطعم عائم على شكل مركب الشمس الفرعونية وتتكون من ثلاث طوابق الأول به مطعم من الجهة اليسرى ومن الجهة اليمنى صالة للأطفال ومن الخارج مكان للمأكولات التيك اواى للأطفال ايضا لعدم اختلاطهم بالمطاعم الرئيسية وبالطابق الثاني المطعم الرئيسي الفرنسي وبالطابق الثالث قاعة مفتوحة للحفلات ولها سقف معلق على أربع عمدان على الطراز الفرعوني أيضا ً وهذا السقف يغلق ويفتح عند الحاجة في أيام الشتاء وما شابه وأيضا ً وجهة المركب وبالأخص الباب على الجانبين تمثال كبير للإله حابي اله النيل ومكتوب على اللافته hapi dream . 
وأكون فعلا ً شاكر ليكم اوى على المساعدة


----------



## استشاري البناء (19 فبراير 2009)

الاخ وهاج عندي ماف نوع اكسل على حاسوبي و لكن لااعرف كيف ارفقة لك


----------



## طيور الشمس (20 فبراير 2009)

*طلب معلومات عن اسس واشتراطات تصميم خطوط مترو الانفاق*

*ارجوكم ساعدوني 

اريد اي معلومات عن تصميم خطوط ومحطات مترو الانفاق ياريت 
ياريت 
اي حد يعرف اي معلومات يقولي عليها*​


----------



## romah (20 فبراير 2009)

مطلوب مركز ابحاث دراسات جينيه ويشمل المناظير والبلانات مع التوابع الضروريه علما بان مساحة الارض المقترحه حوالي 12000 متر مربع اما المباني مساحتها 6000-7000 متر مربع


----------



## عماره للابد (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم عندى طلب كتير مهم وبريده ضرووووووورى بريد اى معلومات عن تصميم استراحه على طريق سريع وهذه الاستراحه تضم كافيتيرياااا ولوازم اخرى وكمان بريد اى بلانات ليها حتى لو كانت مو كويسه المهم بلاقى اى شى اقدمه بالبحث ولكم جزيييييييل الشكر والتقدير ع هالموضوع المفيد


----------



## سهي بروزه (20 فبراير 2009)

ارجو المساعده في اختيار مشروع تخرجى عندى فكره مجمع ترفيهي ثقافي ارجو ايجاد معلومات او ترشيح مشاريع اخري


----------



## استشاري البناء (21 فبراير 2009)

*طلب مساعدة*

اخوتي صناع الحياة كما اسميكم...لدي قطعة ارض اريد بناء دار سكن فيها عرض واجهة القطعة 5.5 م و عمقها 18 م بشكل مستطيل يوجد لها بناء مجاور ملاصق من الجانبين و الخلف وقد راهنت عليكم في ان تكون الدار تحفة معمارية....
المتطلبات
الطابق الارضي
1.غرفة نوم 3×4م
2.مطبخ مناسب الابعاد و مريح
3.غرفة معيشة مناسبة للعائلة تستوعب عائلة متوسطة العدد
4.غرفة ضيوف مناسبة
5.وحدة صحية bath+w.c 
6.مدخل يستوعب سيارة شخصية
الطابق الاول
1.غرفة نوم 5×4م
2.وحدة صحية

اخوتي....اترك لجنابكم حرية تغيير ابعاد الغرف لما ترتؤنة مناسبا....واحتاج الواجهة المعمارية

واهدي لكم هذا البيت من الشعر من (تصميمي):7:

يامنتدى الخير ياام الدهاقيني حييت عضوك جذلانا فحييني
واكمل القصيدة لكم لاحقا
بالانتظار


----------



## omar3bdelaziz (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
ياريت من لديه علم باسعار الرخام و الجيرانيت وانواعه ان يفيدنى و ان كانت كتالوجات فافضل
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هشام90 (21 فبراير 2009)

al salamo 3alykom lw sama7t 3shan ana mesh bafham 7aga f esboob el montadayat dah
ya reet lw 7ad ye2dar yesa3edni w ye2olli ezay ageeb ketab esmo 
Time Saver Standards Interior Design Planning
w emaily howwa
w shokran cold_Fire007_77*************


----------



## هشام90 (21 فبراير 2009)

mesh 3aref leh shalooha bs el 3nwan 3ala el 
h o t m a i l


----------



## هشام90 (21 فبراير 2009)

lw sama7t 7ad ye7ot ketab esmo 

time saver standards for building types

w ana sa3b ad5ol 3al montadayat dih 3shan ana mabafhamsh feeha 7aga 

emaily howwa cold_fire007_77 3ala el hotmail 
lw sama7t ay 7ad ye2dar yesa3edni ye3meli add w ye2olli ezzay 
shokran


----------



## ملك عمارة دمشق (21 فبراير 2009)

أرجو المساعدة بمعلومات أو مشاريع حول العمارة المستدامة؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## استشاري البناء (22 فبراير 2009)

الاخ عمر الجرانيت ينتج بنوع صناعي و اخر طبيعي و السعر بشكل عام يتراوح عالميا من 23 الى 30 دولار للمتر المربع


----------



## eng-mido (1 مارس 2009)

يا ريت لو تقدر تساعدنى 
انا اريد معلومات عن الاسس والمعايير التى يجب مراعاتها عند تصميم الحضانة 
وايضا عتدى مشروع تصميم حضانة فأرجو مساعدتك ان تأتى لى بمجموعة من المساقط الافقية الجيدة


----------



## ملك عمارة دمشق (2 مارس 2009)

*رد*

عندي معلومات عن الحضانة والروضات بس للمرة القادمة انشالله تكرم


----------



## سجاكلين (3 مارس 2009)

*طلب اسس تصميم الأبواب والشبابيك*

مطلوب معلومات عن اسس تصميم الابواب والشبابيك وأبعاده


----------



## haboshE (3 مارس 2009)

الرجاء المساعدة في مشروع تصميم فندق جبلي تراسي باية معلومات او صوروشكرا


----------



## noona77 (5 مارس 2009)

مرحبا اخواني... انا عندي طلب للخبراء وارجو ان تساعدوني فيه.... واقتراحاتكم طبعاً 

مساحة ارضي 261متر مربع... وراح نسوي طابق تحت مستوى الأرض يكون وطابق ارضي وطابق اول....

اهم شي اني ابغي اوزع المرافق كالتالي////
تحت صالة واسعة للضيوف وحمام وغرفة اضافية وغرفة للشغالة وكراج لسيارتين ومطبخ خارجي ومطبخ داخلي وقباله غرفة الطعام ومخزن صغير ........... وبالنسبة لغرف النوم... غرفة رئيسية كبيرة لينا غرفة لولدي وغرفة لبنتي وغرفة اضافية... 

شو عندكم تضيفوه وتفيدونا


----------



## ENG\LOOZA (6 مارس 2009)

مرحبا ياجماعه
ان شاء الله يارب يكون الكل بخير يارب
انا بصراحه محتاجه plan لشاليه مبدع معماري
ويتكون من اتيليه (غرفة العمل) وغرفة نوم وغرفة معيشه ومطبخ وحمام وw.c اذا امكن
بس ياريت بسرعه عشان عنجد محاتجه هيك اشي يوم السبت
وشكرا كتير الكوا ومعلش رح اتعبكوا معي


----------



## hala muhammed (19 مارس 2009)

سلام عليكم
كنت عايزة كتالوجات للأنارة الحديثة وطرق تركيبها ولو فى اوتوكاد يبين كل التخطيط للأنارة ....ياريت ...جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المجروحة (19 مارس 2009)

يعطيكم ألف عافية 
أتمني أن تساعدوني في بحثي في التصميم الداخلي وهو عن الحوائط والأسقف والشبابيك والأبواب
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ملك عمارة دمشق (19 مارس 2009)

أنشالله بحاول ساعدك قريبا؟؟


----------



## ملك عمارة دمشق (19 مارس 2009)

شو اللي بدك اياه بالضبط


----------



## المجروحة (19 مارس 2009)

خيو المطلوب مني أعمل بحث عن الحوائط والأسقف والشبابيك والأبواب لمادة التصميم الداخلي
يعني متل أنواع كل منهم ونوع التشطيبات فيهم متل هيك


----------



## hope light (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الشكر الجزيل لك على هذا الموضوع انا طالبه في الاول معماري ولدي مشروع تصميم متحف في النسيج الحضري التقليدي القديم ومساحة موقعي هي 14 في 55 واحتاج مسعدة في ايجاد مخططات او صو لمتاخف بنفس المساحه ومشروعي يتضمن المشروع مدخل بمساحة 6.5 و قاعة دخول رئيسيه 17.2 وتشمل استعلامات ومحل بيع تذاكر وwc وكذلك قاعة عرض رئيسيه بمساحة 80 وكذلك فضاء لعمل النماذج وصيانتها + فرن للفخر + مخزن بمساحة 18 وكذلك جناح ادارة مسا حته 40 يتكون من غرفة مدير وسكرتاريه وغفه للاداريين اتمنى منكم المساعده وسأكون مشكوره منكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## hope light (20 مارس 2009)

ارجو مساعدة السيد وائل في ايجاد مخططات لمتاحف في النسيج الحضري التقليدي القديم + واجهات


----------



## lovelygirl (20 مارس 2009)

*بلييز انا مشتركة جديدة وكنت عاوزة شوية بلانات عن مشاريع استرحات على الطرق وتكون فيها كافيتريا و مطعم بلييييييييييز

ميرسى جدا
*


----------



## قمة الأنوثه (21 مارس 2009)

_السلااااام عليكم ..._


_كيفكم ؟؟؟_

_اول شئ مرسي على الموضوع النااايس ..._

_تااني شئ .. انا حدخل في الموضوع دااايركت ..._

_عندي ماده اسمها منشآت سكنيه ..._

_والدكتوره طالبتنا واااجب ..._

_وبصراااحه دورت كتير وما عرفت ..._

_المطلوب .. اشكال لمباني مختلفه .. ( تصميمات _ صور _ بيانات _ مسقط افقي )_

_طبعا المباني ما في مشكله .. ( مستشفيات _ مدارس _ مؤسسات _ مباني حكوميه _ ... اي شئ )_




_يااااريت تسااعدوني ..._

_ما في مشكله تكون الصور من اي دوله ..._

_بس لو في شئ من السعوديه .. اكون شااكره ... _


_اتمنى تردولي سريع لأنو لازم اسلمها هو السبت الجي .._

_ولكم مني كل الشكر ..._​


----------



## غسان عبدالرزاق (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم اريد مواصفات فنادق خمسة نجوم من ناحية التشطيب


----------



## tamtome (27 مارس 2009)

*الإسكان الميسر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
*لدي طلب إنشاء الله يكون بسيط وتقدروا تساعدوني فيه لأهميته الكبيرة لي ...............:10:
أتمنى ممن لديه أي معلومات عن مشاريع الإسكان الميسر في المملكة سواء تتكلم عن طريقة التنفيذ وأسلوب التنفيذ ومراحل التنفيذ وإختيار المواقع ومعايير إختيار المواقع وتقييم البدائل وماهي المعلومات الواجب توفرها في البرنامج المساحي ..............إلخ يعني أي صغيرة وكبيرة في الموضوع ياريت تفيدوني وياريت لو يكون لمدينة جدة يعني 
على سبيل المثال ماهي أفضل الأماكن لإنشاء إسكان ميسر ولماذا وإيش اللي يفضل مكان عن مكان ومن هذه الأمور الرجاء :18:مساعدتي في أقرب وقت ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير ولو في أمثلة مشابهة لمشاريع قائمة في الرياض مع بيان التكاليف وكيفية حسابها أكون متشكر جدا .*


----------



## لايوجد مستحيل (27 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت يا جماعة لو حد يقدر يساعدنى انا عايزة اى معلومات عن الطراز المودرن فى الواجهات يعنى مكوناته وتفاصيله وياريت لو صور توضيحية .
 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ranshkl (27 مارس 2009)

*مساعدة في بحث الماجستير*

ارجو المساعدة في مراجع للبحث الذي اعده لنيل درجة الماجستير وهو بعنوان
تنظيم مسارات حركة المشاة بما يتوافق مع الطابع العمراني والوظيفي للمدينة
واللي بيريد يساعد اكتر ممكن ابعتله خطة البحث ويعطيني رايه والتعديلات عليها 
وشكرا


----------



## lovelygirl (28 مارس 2009)

بليييييييييييييز يا جماعة أرجو الرد عليا بأقصى سرعة

محتاجة البلانات للأستراحة جدا


----------



## fadilooz (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور ع المبادرة الحلوة 
بس بدي اطلب موضوع رسالة ماجستير في العمارة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ftoma (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد وارجو المساعدة في صور او اي معلومات عن تصميم محطات الوقود ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم.. هل توجد دروس تعليمية لبرنامج الأرشيكاد؟ إذا وجدت الدروس أرجو رفعها لحاجتي الماسة لها... شكرا ً


----------



## ahmed hammad (12 أبريل 2009)

*معلومات عن محطات الوقود*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
من فضلكم احتاج معلومات عن تصميم محطات وقود وكل ما يتعلق بها مع الرسومات ان امكن وشكر


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز اذا تكرمت بتصميم واجهات معماريه لمنزل بسيط
سوف ارفق المخطط معها
لا اريد سوى تصميم بسيط وجميل
كجمال روحكم العطره
*http://www.up-00.com/dldgCI47991.rar.html*


----------



## اياد قلعةجي (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اسمحو لي ان اضغ طلبي باللغة الفرنسية , لأني اظن اني استطيع ان اعبر عنها هكذا افضل واتمنى ان اجد من يفهما ويرد علي 
انا من الجزائر وهذا طلبي

AlsAlsalam Alaycom 
Je suis un etudiant d'architecture au Blida de 2eme annee .
Nous avons comme un expose 4 themes differents , et on doit trouver de documentations et de bibliographies pour les mentrer a notre prof pour les corriger avant de commencer le devlopement de l'expose . 
Est ce que je peut trouver chez vous des exposes sur ces themes la , ou est ce que vous pouvez m'orienter vers des sites sur internet ?
Je peut meme deplacer a l'epau si c'est necessaire en cas ou quelqu'un avais un expose ou quelque chose que peut m'aider .....
Les 4 themes : 1/ La validite de la maison traditionelle (maison a patio .... ect ) et donne des exemples .
2/ La conservation de l'energie (architectural, urbanisme, bioclimatique , La maison a mur epaise ..... ect)
3/ Le densification horizontal. (La maison en bande)
4/ La densification verticale. (La maison a gradin, terrain en pent) donne un exmple un tissu urbain existe et l'analyse .
voila les themes , et merci beaucoup ...
Eyadodado


----------



## مانع العسيري (14 أبريل 2009)

*طلب ياأخوان*

طلب تصميم عماره دورين دور ارضي وشقتين
ممكن ولا لا


----------



## sami aljamal (15 أبريل 2009)

ارجو تساعدوني بتخطيط مشروع لسفارة مساحتها تقريا 250 متر مربع تقريبا (اورجانيجرام)مع مراعات عناصر السفارة ولو اردتم العناصر أرجو الرد لنقلها لكم وشكرا


----------



## sami aljamal (15 أبريل 2009)

ارجو المساعدة بمشروع سفارة لدولة عربية مساحته 250 متر مربع تقريبا اريت تقطيع السفارة (اورجانيجرام)ارجو المساعدة ضروري وغذا وجد مشاريع مشابة شكرا


----------



## جغرافي قطر (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف الحال جميعا 
اتمنى انكم تساعدوني في طلبي هذا حيث انني طالب وتخصصي جغرافيا\ تخطيط عمراني ولدي مشروع تخرج وهو مشروع سياحي فاريد منكم تصاميم لشاليهات وتكون تصاميمها تراثية 
اتمنى مساعدتي باسرع وقت 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الراعبي (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

شاكر لكم مقدماً 

واتمنى مساعدتي في ايجاد برك سباحة منزليه ولتكن على شكل كلية انسان


----------



## eng.saso (16 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

ارجو مساعدتى فى معرفة اسس تصميم الوحدات الصحية وبعض المشاريع المشابهة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## اياد قلعةجي (17 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحتو احد يجاوبنا


----------



## archmma (18 أبريل 2009)

أرجو المساعدة حول التقنيات الحديثة في مباني على الطراز الاسلامي
أو أفكار مبتكرة للعمارة الاسلامية
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## DARK_KING (19 أبريل 2009)

*اوتوكاد*

ابوس ايدكم اريد جميع اختصارات الاوتوكاد على لوحة المفاتيح


----------



## lub1986 (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
يا جماعة يا ريت تساعدوني انا بحاجة الى معلومات عن اسس او معاير تصميم مراكز الابحاث او اي مشاريع لمراكز ابحاث الطاقات المتجددة اي اي مراكز ابحاث وشكرا جزيلاااااااااا


----------



## kra (20 أبريل 2009)

*ساعدوني ارجوكم*

السلام عليكم :
انا مهندس معمارى من العراق الجريح اطلب منكم اية معلومات عن المتاحف ( الكتب . المشاريع . الرسوم. المعاير . توزيع الانارة . الكاميرات المراقبة ....................الخ)

انا منتظر


----------



## archmma (20 أبريل 2009)

*برك سباحة*



الراعبي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> شاكر لكم مقدماً
> 
> واتمنى مساعدتي في ايجاد برك سباحة منزليه ولتكن على شكل كلية انسان


 
هذه صور لبرك السباحة


----------



## archmma (20 أبريل 2009)

الراعبي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> شاكر لكم مقدماً
> 
> واتمنى مساعدتي في ايجاد برك سباحة منزليه ولتكن على شكل كلية انسان


 
وهذه مجموعة أخرى
نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## نمتى (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته من فضلكم عايزة مشاريع مراكز مؤتمرات بسرعة ارجوكم ساعدونى


----------



## المعمارية ياسمين (4 مايو 2009)

معلش ممكن مساعدة
مشروع تخرجى عن دار اوبرا ومكتبة موسيقية ودار للفنون يحتوى على صالات عرض
لو ممكن اى مساعدة وشكرا


----------



## المقطري (5 مايو 2009)

اخي ياريت تساعدنا في ايجاد مشاريع تخرج لمراكز تجارية 
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Lord Moony (5 مايو 2009)

*الرجاء مساعدتي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني اخواتي
ارجو مساعدتي بإعطائي نصائح عن كيفية توزيع عناصر لكافيتيريا في حديقة
ولكم جزيل الشكر.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## pas2020 (5 مايو 2009)

ماهى انواع نظم المعلومات بشركات التشييد -اهدافها-وظائفها-اهميتها-محدداتها-عوامل فاعليتها-مراحل تنفيذها-اقتصادياتها-مكوناتها-علاقتها بالنظم الادارية-محددات تطويرها-تاريخها؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ميرا1985 (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة للجميع 
أود بأن أطرح عليكم بطلبي هذا ...
عاوزة كل شيء يتعلق بتصميم المحكمة ( عناصر تصميمية , جدول مساحات , من شو عم يتكون ؟ وكيف بيكون الاظهار الخارجي لألو ,,او حالة دراسية )
بليييز ساعدوني 
وكتر الله خيركم


----------



## رشا علي (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة في حالة دراسية لكيفية تركيب وتثبيت المواد الماصة للصوت
او اي شي بيتعلق بموضوع امتصاص الصوت بالفراغ وشكرا كتير


----------



## حسنين النجار (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم على هذا الموضوع المخصص للطلبات 
ارجو مساعدتي بالحصول على خريطه لمنزل مساحته 150 م بالتفاصيل 10 * 15 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## الجنيبي515 (8 مايو 2009)

_السلام وعليكم لو ممكن برنامج تصميم منازل بابعاد ثلالثية والاوان وامكانية التجول في الغرف وعرض جميل_
_واذا ممكن رابط مباشر_


----------



## DARK_KING (8 مايو 2009)

احتاج الى ابحث عن اسس واساليب العمارة الرافدية قبل وبعد الميلاد مرفقة بالصور ولكم جزيل الشكر ولن ننساكم من صالح الدعاء


----------



## المجروحة (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوتي رجا ساعدوني في موضوع بحثي عن [font=&quot]حالات دراسية لطرق تركيب وتثبيت المواد الماصة للصوت.....
وان تكون الحالة واقعية 
كمسرح أوبرا سيدني أو مسرح أوبرا بكين 
بحثت مطولا ولكنني لم أجد شيئا 
وهي موجودة في مجلة عالم البنا 
من لديه المجلة ويوجد فيها هذه الحالات 
الرجا رفعها هنا كصور 
ساعدوني ربي يجزيكم الخير
[/font]​


----------



## 7Architecture2 (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم الرجاء انا طالب سنه اولى عماره احتاج للمساعده في تصميم استوديو خاص بي 

الرجاء بعض الافكار و معلومات عن الموضوع


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (8 مايو 2009)

ان شاء الله احاول اساعدك
وانا كمان طالبة بتانية عمارة وبدي بلانات وسكاشن عن فندقjumeirah beach hotelفي دبي
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
وعلي فكرة التوبيك غااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااية في الجمال 
ميرسي الك


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مايو 2009)

عزيزي المهندس وائل ايراجون
جزاك الله ألف خير علي مجهودك
بارك الله فيك

أذا كان لديك ملف 3dMax لفيلا أو عمارة 
أهم حاجة يكون محترف و مميز
نستطيع نستخدمه كمرجع لنا
من حيث الأضاءة , الكاميرات 
وما وجد من المواد خصوصا الزجاج و الماء
السماء خلفية , الحشائش بالحديقة
الزرع , أشخاص , سيارات
.
.
.


----------



## مينا شكرى (8 مايو 2009)

انا طالب مساقط افقية لفلل


----------



## فاديييييي5 (8 مايو 2009)

اريد مخططات و رسومات لرياض الأطفال بشكل اسعافي 

مع الشكر لمن يهتم بالطلب


----------



## nabilde25 (10 مايو 2009)

مرحبا هل ممكن مخططات لفنادق


----------



## مهـ عمار (10 مايو 2009)

رجاءا اخواني اخوكم طالب هندسة مساحة .. ابحث عن كتاب surveying vol 2 B.C punmia 2005>>> مع كتاب textbook الذي يحتوي على الامثلة في حل المسائل بالمنحنيات ..
لكن شكري لكم لايوصف اذا ساعدتموني على ايجاد surveying vol 2 على الاقل 
اخوكم عمار .. العراق


----------



## مهندسة الذرة (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

طلب منا تصميم ملجأ للزلازل

يكفي ل 1000 شخص

و نحدد الدوله : وكيفية الدخول من الملجأ والخروج منه

بحيث يكووون بسيط

بس ابغي فكره التصمييييييييييييييييييييم ؟؟.


ساعدووووووووووووووني


----------



## wafa-archi (17 مايو 2009)

اهلا بكم
ارجو المساعدة السريعة 
بخصوص 
مشاريع سكنية ذات النمط البيني(Multi-Family Housing or intermidiere )
ارجوكم طارىء


----------



## مهندس مثنى (18 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو ممن يعرف كيف يصمم نموذج صغير لسد ان يخبرني بالخطوات الرئيسية و اي مادة استخدم لاني اود ان اضع فيه ماء وفتح البوابات كهربائيا يعني سد كامل بس مصغر الا انني لااعرف من اي مادة وكيف هي الخطوات /السد يتكون من 6 ابواب وبابين جانبيتين وممر اسماك عدد 2 مع شكري وامتناني للجميع


----------



## م. معتصم النمر (18 مايو 2009)

اخوتي واخواتي السلام عليكم ....
ارجو من من لديه اي معلومات عن تصميم الواجهات الزجاجية من الناحية الهندسية فليرسلها لي وذلك لحاجتي الماسه.


----------



## نسمة النيل (18 مايو 2009)

أتسائل هل من اسطوانة تعليميه او كتاب عندكم لتعليم برنامج Chief Architect ولكم اجزل الشكر


----------



## lazoza (18 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا ابغى تصميم مسقط سداسي لمعرض سيارات ويكون في رفع للواجهات
بواسطة الاوتوكااااد 2d لو سمحتم ضرووووري
لانو مشروع تخرجي معرض سيارات ومابقي وقت ساعدوني الله يفرج همكم
مع عرض المجسمات في داخل المعرض بليييييييييييييز ساعدووووني


----------



## م مهندس مجهول (19 مايو 2009)

أريد بحث عن تقنية الخرسانة ...
ارجوكم في اسرع وقت


----------



## قطريه ولي الفخر (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. ​


عندي سؤال ماهو الفرق بين town planning و urban planning ...؟​ 
استفسار ثاني ابي ارسم parcel map بالأوتوكاد ع هالأرض ​ 


​ 


صح الأرض اللى مختارتها ولا parcel map يكون ع أرض ثانيه ..؟​ 



بنتظار ردودكم .. ​


----------



## hafoz79 (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أعجبتنى كثيرا فكرة الموضوع...ولكن أخشى أن الفكرة بدأت تأخذ منحى آخر غير الذى أرادها صاحب الفكرة..فأنا أعتقد والله أعلم أن هدف صاحب الموضوع هو تقديم الدعم والمساعدة لمن أتعبه البحث وأخذ بالأسباب ولكن لم يصل لشىء..ولكن ما لاحظته أن هناك الكثير من طلبات المساعة والتى تنم عن الإتكالية وعدم الرغبة فى بذل مجههود ..وهذا ليس هدف الموضوع.

يا ريت يبقى الموضوع دهمثبت لتعم الفائدة....وأتمنى أن أساعد فى تقديم المساعدة لمن يحتاجها ويستحقها...شكرا


----------



## hafoz79 (20 مايو 2009)

مهندسة الذرة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> طلب منا تصميم ملجأ للزلازل
> 
> ...



أعتقد أن الجانب الإنشائى فى هذا المشروع أهم من الجانب المعمارى ..لذلك أرجو أخذ الرأى الإنشائى بعين الإعتبار ..مع الإهتما بدراسة الآتى:

1-الإضاءة.
2-التهوية.
3-وجود أماكن جلوس كافية لهذا العدد.
4-وجود الخدمات الضرورية كالحمامات ودورات المياه.
5-إختيار مواد تشطيب مناسبة للأرضيات مانعة للإنزلاق.
6-إختيار ألون هادئة تدعو للإسترخاء لإزالة حالة الرعب والهلع المتوقع فى مثل حالة الزلازل.
7-أبعاد المداخل والمخارج تكون كافية ولا تقل بأى حال من الأحوال عن 300 سم وان تكون أعداد المخارج والمداخل كافية وتتناسب مع عدد 1000 شخص.
8-أن تستخدمى الأشكال الأساسية فى التصميم(المستطيل -المربع-الدائرة)والبعد عن الأشكال المعقدة

والله أعلم


----------



## دكتورة المستقبل (20 مايو 2009)

إذا ممكن تساعدوني تفضوا ^_^

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134650.html


----------



## Arar (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اذا ممكن مخطط لبيت بحيث تكون المساحة حوالي 140 متر مربع وشكرا


----------



## ملكة الربيع (24 مايو 2009)

سلاموا عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة :
انا عايزة برنامج اودرس يكون بيشرح فقط ازاى ارفع منظور ف ال3d max فقط يعنى انا مش عايزة اعرف الاوامر كلها اللى فى ال3d max او يشرح ال3d max ..... لا انا عايزة خطوات مشروحة بطريقة مفصلة من اول ما ابعت البلان 2d من فايل الكاد الى ال3d max و ياريت يكون بالصور و متحرك زى البرامج اللى بتشرح ال 3d max
و يكون بيشرح على بلان(مثال ) من ال 2d و يحولة الى 3d و كل الخطوات تكون موجودة
لو فى برنامج كدة ممكن حد يساعدنى و يرد عليا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## زكريا دفع الله علي (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد مساعدة في مشروعي مركز ابحاث الطب البديل مشروع تخرج اريد مشاريع عالمية مشابهة للمشروع عشان اضيفها في التقرير واستفيد من تصاميمها بالمناسبة انا طالبة في السنة النهائية في قسم الهندسة المعمارية


----------



## osama oman (25 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اريد مساعدة في كتابة weekly report and site daily report

لسته ايام هل من مساعد اريده جاهز عن اي منزل او اي مشروع صغير اذا ممكن وعذرا*​


----------



## hafoz79 (25 مايو 2009)

*أى خدمة*



ملكة الربيع قال:


> سلاموا عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة :
> انا عايزة برنامج اودرس يكون بيشرح فقط ازاى ارفع منظور ف ال3d max فقط يعنى انا مش عايزة اعرف الاوامر كلها اللى فى ال3d max او يشرح ال3d max ..... لا انا عايزة خطوات مشروحة بطريقة مفصلة من اول ما ابعت البلان 2d من فايل الكاد الى ال3d max و ياريت يكون بالصور و متحرك زى البرامج اللى بتشرح ال 3d max
> و يكون بيشرح على بلان(مثال ) من ال 2d و يحولة الى 3d و كل الخطوات تكون موجودة
> لو فى برنامج كدة ممكن حد يساعدنى و يرد عليا
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



أهلا ملكة الربيع

أنا كنت عملت اللى انتى طالباه ده ولكن على موقع تانى....وتوفيرا للوقت والمجهود هاديكى اللينك ...ويا ريت تستفيدى إن شاء الله....وأسألك الدعاء

http://www.evermotion.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=57598

المشاركة رقم 5


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني الكرام
أرجو منكم من لديه أي مجموعة من الوجهات (ليست وجهات فلل)
أبراج أو عمارات
أن يوافينا بها وجزاه الله عنا خيرا مقدما


----------



## angel eyes (26 مايو 2009)

*new*

:80:السلام عليكم أنا مشاركة جديدة فى الموقع
وطالبة فى قسم العمارة فى ليبيا
محتاجة لصور تصميم عمارات وواجهاتها


----------



## eng_rogy (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا جديده في المنتدى وارجو المساعده لو في حد ممكن يساعدني في مبنى مكتبه عامه وفرشها وفرش قاعات المؤتمرات 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## emam88 (30 مايو 2009)

شباب أنا مشترك جديد أتمنى منكم أنكم تساعدوني في البحث عن منحة دراسية مجانية لمستوى البكلاريوس في الهندسة


----------



## ابو هشــــام (30 مايو 2009)

السلا عليكم اريد مخطط لفلتي بمساحة 440م ارجو ان يكون سريعا


----------



## Leend (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

أنا أبحث في رسالتي للماجستير عن (إعادة تأهيل شبكة المشاة في المدن القديمة)
و في الحقيقة تنقصني معلومات عمرانية و مخططات عن بعض التجارب العالمية في هذا المجال مثل 
(سيينا في ايطاليا التي تم تحويل مركز المدينة القديمة بالكامل إلى مشاة) 
و (فاس في المغرب) 
و (زوريخ في سويسرا) 
أو أي معلومات يمكن أن تكون مفيدة لي في هذا المجال

فكل المعلومات التي استطعت الحصول عليها هي معلومات تاريخية أو سياحية..
فإن كان بإمكان أحد أن يفيدني سأكون له من الشاكرين


----------



## لمديهب (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو منكم مساعدتي
احتاج الى تصاميم و واجهات مسرح

وجزاكم الله كل الخير على مساعدتكم...

هدا هو بريدي الالكتروني [email protected]
ولكم جزيل الشكر ...

تحياتي


----------



## Architect Ramia (31 مايو 2009)

*اريد المساعدة عن تخطيط الشوارع*

انا طالبة دراسات عليا وابحث عن مراجع من الكتب تتعلق بتخطيط الشوارع - تصميم الشوارع - تخطيط الشوارع الحضرية - تحسين شبكة المواصلات عمرانيا - تصميم الشوارع عمرانيا 
مهما كانت انواع الشوارع وتصنيفاته رجاء من رسالتي الماجستير في تخطيط المدن 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
ر :56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## hafoz79 (31 مايو 2009)

Architect Ramia قال:


> انا طالبة دراسات عليا وابحث عن مراجع من الكتب تتعلق بتخطيط الشوارع - تصميم الشوارع - تخطيط الشوارع الحضرية - تحسين شبكة المواصلات عمرانيا - تصميم الشوارع عمرانيا
> مهما كانت انواع الشوارع وتصنيفاته رجاء من رسالتي الماجستير في تخطيط المدن
> ولكم جزيل الشكر
> ر :56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:



أنا عندى 
Time Saver & Neufert

لو ينفعوكى عرفينى


----------



## moustafa afify (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا طالب بكلية الهندسة قسم الانتاج والتصميم الميكانيكى 
ياريت ياجماعة لو حد يعرف مراكز لتدريب المهندسين يقولنا 
على عناوينها أو يدلنا عليها بأى طريقة
مشكورين ياجماعة


----------



## kra (1 يونيو 2009)

*ارجوكم ساعدوني*

السلام عليكم :
انا احتاج اية كتب لو بحث عن اساسبات العمارة و الحس المعماري وخاصة كتاب (الاحساس بالعمارة)


----------



## عبده الشمري (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبده الشمري (1 يونيو 2009)

اريد كتاب في اختبار الصلاده والصدم


----------



## eng_rogy (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا جديده بالمنتدى بس بجد كل الاعضاء فيه هايلين جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا
انا عندي مشكله يارييت لو حد يقدر يساعدني اكون كتيير شاكره له
ابحث عن تصميمات لمطارات داخليه تكون اوتوكاد
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء على المساعده


----------



## Architect Ramia (2 يونيو 2009)

*رجاء ساعدوني ما بقي كتير من الوقت*



architect ramia قال:


> انا طالبة دراسات عليا وابحث عن مراجع من الكتب تتعلق بتخطيط الشوارع - تصميم الشوارع - تخطيط الشوارع الحضرية - تحسين شبكة المواصلات عمرانيا - تصميم الشوارع عمرانيا
> مهما كانت انواع الشوارع وتصنيفاته رجاء من رسالتي الماجستير في تخطيط المدن
> ولكم جزيل الشكر
> ر :56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:


 

لالنسبة لنفرت انا عندي هو بس بدي مكتب أفضل من هيك  تتعلق بتخطيط الشوارع - تصميم الشوارع - تخطيط الشوارع الحضرية - تحسين شبكة المواصلات عمرانيا - تصميم الشوارع عمرانيا


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (2 يونيو 2009)

تحياتى و تقديرى الى جميع الاخوه القائمين على تبنى فكره المساعده لكل من يرغب و لى عندكم سؤال صغير فأنا مهندسه معماريه خريجه 2002 و لكنى لم اشتغل فى التصميم و لكن عملت بالمساحه فتره كبيره و حاليا اجبرتنى الظروف للخوض فى مجال التصميم و الاظهار طبعا و احب ان اتعرف منكم هل اجيد الفوتوشوب اولا ثم 3d ماكس ام 3dاتوكاد او بمعنى ما ترتيب اجادتى للبرامج المفيده فى مجال التصميم و العماره ,و قد سمعت ان يوجد برنامج اسمه autorender هل ممكن افادتى و لكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (2 يونيو 2009)

hafoz79

http://www.evermotion.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=57598

مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس HAFOZ79انا سجلت فى موقعEVERMOTIONللحصول على الJPGو لكن لاسف لم اتمكن من الحصول عليهم فهل ممكن منك ان ترفعهم هنا لنتمكن من الاستفاده منهم لانى قرأت الردود الخاصه على هذا الموضوع و الثناء عليه شجعنى للحصول عليهم


----------



## hafoz79 (2 يونيو 2009)

moustafa afify قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا طالب بكلية الهندسة قسم الانتاج والتصميم الميكانيكى
> ياريت ياجماعة لو حد يعرف مراكز لتدريب المهندسين يقولنا
> على عناوينها أو يدلنا عليها بأى طريقة
> مشكورين ياجماعة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هنا قسم خاص بالتخطيط والعمارة ...يمكنك عرض طلبك فى قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية.....بالتوفيق


----------



## hafoz79 (2 يونيو 2009)

kra قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> انا احتاج اية كتب لو بحث عن اساسبات العمارة و الحس المعماري وخاصة كتاب (الاحساس بالعمارة)



أنا عندى كتا نوفيرت وتايم سيفر لو ينفعوك عرفنى


----------



## hafoz79 (2 يونيو 2009)

المهندسه أم ليلى قال:


> تحياتى و تقديرى الى جميع الاخوه القائمين على تبنى فكره المساعده لكل من يرغب و لى عندكم سؤال صغير فأنا مهندسه معماريه خريجه 2002 و لكنى لم اشتغل فى التصميم و لكن عملت بالمساحه فتره كبيره و حاليا اجبرتنى الظروف للخوض فى مجال التصميم و الاظهار طبعا و احب ان اتعرف منكم هل اجيد الفوتوشوب اولا ثم 3d ماكس ام 3dاتوكاد او بمعنى ما ترتيب اجادتى للبرامج المفيده فى مجال التصميم و العماره ,و قد سمعت ان يوجد برنامج اسمه autorender هل ممكن افادتى و لكم منى جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم

التصميم والاظهار احدى المجالات المتاحة للمهندس المعمارى وتعتمد على شقي الموهبة والتعلم ..
فكلما كان المهندس المعمارى ذا موهبة كان افضل ...ولكن أحيانا التعلم والاجتهاد يقلل الفارق مابين المعمارى الموهوب وغيره من المعماريين.

أما عن ترتيب التعلم...فأنصحك بالتالى:

1-تعلمى الأوتوكاد تو دى وثرى دى مع التدريب والتطبيق الجاد (تقريبا مدة شهران).
2-ثم تعلمى الأدوب فوتوشوب مع التدريب والتطبيق الجاد (تقريبا مدة شهران).
3-ثم عليكى تعلم الثرى دى ماكس مع الفهم والتطبيق الفورى والتدريب الجاد المستمر وتطبيق التمارين وزيارة المنتديات الخاصة بالجرافيك والإظهار(تقريبا مدة 4 أشهر)

ويمكنك تعلم الأوتوكاد والأدوب فوتوشوب فى وقت واحد......ولكن لا انصحك بتعلم الثرى دى ماكس إلا بعد تعلم الأوتوكاد والفوتوشوب وإتقانهم إلى حد ما..

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## hafoz79 (2 يونيو 2009)

المهندسه أم ليلى قال:


> hafoz79
> 
> http://www.evermotion.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=57598
> 
> مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس HAFOZ79انا سجلت فى موقعEVERMOTIONللحصول على الJPGو لكن لاسف لم اتمكن من الحصول عليهم فهل ممكن منك ان ترفعهم هنا لنتمكن من الاستفاده منهم لانى قرأت الردود الخاصه على هذا الموضوع و الثناء عليه شجعنى للحصول عليهم



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135361.html


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (2 يونيو 2009)

لا يوجد من الكلمات ما اقوله لشكرك يا بشمهندس hafoz79 و الظاهر انى هتعبك كتير معايا بارك الله لك و اشكرك جداااا


----------



## moustafa afify (3 يونيو 2009)

:16: شكرا على التوضيح :16:


----------



## Leend (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

أنا أبحث في رسالتي للماجستير عن (إعادة تأهيل شبكة المشاة في المدن القديمة)
و في الحقيقة تنقصني معلومات عمرانية و مخططات عن بعض التجارب العالمية في هذا المجال مثل 
(سيينا في ايطاليا التي تم تحويل مركز المدينة القديمة بالكامل إلى مشاة) 
و (فاس في المغرب) 
و (زوريخ في سويسرا) 
أو أي معلومات يمكن أن تكون مفيدة لي في هذا المجال

فكل المعلومات التي استطعت الحصول عليها هي معلومات تاريخية أو سياحية..
فإن كان بإمكان أحد أن يفيدني سأكون له من الشاكرين [/size]
​[/b]


----------



## Leend (3 يونيو 2009)

Architect Ramia قال:


> انا طالبة دراسات عليا وابحث عن مراجع من الكتب تتعلق بتخطيط الشوارع - تصميم الشوارع - تخطيط الشوارع الحضرية - تحسين شبكة المواصلات عمرانيا - تصميم الشوارع عمرانيا
> مهما كانت انواع الشوارع وتصنيفاته رجاء من رسالتي الماجستير في تخطيط المدن
> ولكم جزيل الشكر
> ر :56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:


 


هنا رابط لرسالة ماجستير لأحد الزملاء في أحد المواقع المعمارية، اسم البحث :
أسس التصميم الحضري للشوارع التجارية بالمدينة المصرية - مثال تطبيقي شارع الحسيني بمدينة المنيا 
اتمنى أن يكون مفيداً
http://www.m3mare.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3108
و هناك أيضاً كتاب اسمه : عمارة الأرض في الإسلام / جميل عبد القادر الأكبر ، يتحدث فيه عن نمذجة الشوارع و لكنني لا أملكه فحاولي البحث عنه في المكتبة.
بالتوفيق :56:
تحياتي


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (3 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحتم يا اخوانى انا حملت كل ملف الfont فى الاوتوكاد(2009) لكن الكتابات العربى تظهر انجليزى اى انه لا يقرأها علما بانه قادر على الكتابه بالعربى داخل الملف ايه هى المشكله افيدونى؟؟؟​


----------



## hafoz79 (4 يونيو 2009)

المهندسه أم ليلى قال:


> لو سمحتم يا اخوانى انا حملت كل ملف الfont فى الاوتوكاد(2009) لكن الكتابات العربى تظهر انجليزى اى انه لا يقرأها علما بانه قادر على الكتابه بالعربى داخل الملف ايه هى المشكله افيدونى؟؟؟​



الصراحة انا مش فاهم المشكلة يا ريت تشرحيها اكتر


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (4 يونيو 2009)

يعنى يا بشمهندس hafoz كل ما بفتح ملف اوتوكاد يكون به كتابات بالعربى .لا يستطيع قرائتها تظهرلى هيروغليفى ههههه ايه الاسباب المتوقعه و حلولها و لكم منى جزيل الشكر لسعه صدرك و ردك الدائم على اسألتى البدائيه دائما معلش قله خبره شكرا


----------



## kokr (7 يونيو 2009)

دي مجموعة صور للسلالم الزجاجيه و يارب تعجبكم و انا قدمتها في البحث و جبت تقدير امتياز الحمد لله


----------



## hafoz79 (7 يونيو 2009)

المهندسه أم ليلى قال:


> يعنى يا بشمهندس hafoz كل ما بفتح ملف اوتوكاد يكون به كتابات بالعربى .لا يستطيع قرائتها تظهرلى هيروغليفى ههههه ايه الاسباب المتوقعه و حلولها و لكم منى جزيل الشكر لسعه صدرك و ردك الدائم على اسألتى البدائيه دائما معلش قله خبره شكرا


شوفى كده اللنك دى يمكن تساعدك 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t51718.html


----------



## hafoz79 (7 يونيو 2009)

kokr قال:


> دي مجموعة صور للسلالم الزجاجيه و يارب تعجبكم و انا قدمتها في البحث و جبت تقدير امتياز الحمد لله



بحث جميل وجهود مشكور بالتوفيق... بس السلالم الزجاجية دى معالجة ضد الإنزلاق ولا ايه؟؟؟
وماذا عن قوة تحملها؟؟

شكرا لك


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (7 يونيو 2009)

hafoz79 قال:


> شوفى كده اللنك دى يمكن تساعدك
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t51718.html


شكرا بشمهندس hafoz79 حلال مشاكلى دايما شكرااااا


----------



## ali&soso (8 يونيو 2009)

مرحبا ممكن تساعدوني انكم تجيبولي مخططات لاسقف مع تفاصيلها وتركيبها للفور سيلينك


----------



## ali&soso (8 يونيو 2009)

مرحبا ارجو المساعدة ان تعطوني مخططات السقف الفور سيلينك مع تفاصيلة ياريت تساعدوني


----------



## ali&soso (8 يونيو 2009)

gkghurfyt563eesewxyj8ku


----------



## albalawi mansour (8 يونيو 2009)

بعدالسلام احتاج واجهات مبناني من دورين والأسوار الخارجية شاكر تعاونكم .


----------



## zarzour1984 (9 يونيو 2009)

اهلا بيكم انا بدي تصاميم لمكتبات عامةياريت بسرعة


----------



## alashker (9 يونيو 2009)

ارجو المساعدة
اريد من المهندسين العباقرة الموجودين هنا تصميم لمبنى متواضع وجدول تسليح 4 طوابق قطعة الأرض مساحتها كالتالى 
9.20 على الشارع الرئيسى و 12 للداخل واريد المدخل من الجانب القبلى ناحية الجار وشكرا ايميلى هو
[email protected]


----------



## archi_forever (10 يونيو 2009)

*مكتبة اتوكاد*

من فضلكم انا محتاجة لمكتبة اتوكاد فيما يخص مكان لعب اظفال..
espace de jeu pour les enfants..:80::80::80::80:
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فداء محمود (10 يونيو 2009)

اود المساعدة لو استطعتم واشكركم على تقديم هذا الدعم للكل 
طلبي هو انني اقوم بحل مساق عن العمارة الحديثة وما بعد الحداثة في العمارة وطلب مني توثيق عن ما اكتب 
مبنى صغير هل لقدمتم لي شيء من الفائدة وشكرا


----------



## ali&soso (10 يونيو 2009)

مةنلقف4ضص1 صثسيضصسصضثثر


----------



## muna vip (11 يونيو 2009)

*تصميم روضة*

:7:طيب معناها رح اغلبكم بدي بلان لروضة كيف التقسيم الداخلي وواجهات والالوان المفضل استخدامها بالواجهة :56:


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى 
عندى صور jpg ارغب فى رفعها و لكن ليس على هيئه ملفات مرفقه انما فى نفس مكان التعليق و الرد و كان الزميل المهندس احمد شعير مشكورا قد شرحها مسبقا لكن لاسف لم افهمها جيدا فأرجو توضيحها لى ..
والسلام عليكم


----------



## ندى3 (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عايزه مثال عن مخطط السطح ساعدوني


----------



## loooovely (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا محتاج شكل لمنظور مكتب اداري بس يكون كلاسيكي 
اتمنى تردوا علي


----------



## almsafer200 (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اكون زميل لكم هنا
اريدكم تساعدوني في ايجاد خريطه منزل دور ارضي مع غرقه و مكتب بالطابق الاول فقط و الباقي بالدور الارضي
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## fadwaissa (15 يونيو 2009)

أنا أبحث عن أبحاث أو رسائل (ماجستير أو دكتوراه) حول :
reinforced concrete shear wall-frame structures
أرجو المساعدة في العثور عليها .


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يونيو 2009)

الأخت المهندسه أم ليلى

*http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v6...17/1-RayTrace/

1 Join now أشترك الأن وهذة لأول مرة
2 login in للدخول كل مرة
3 upload image & video من جهازك
4 عند وضع الموس علي الصورة بدون ضغط الزر تظهر قائمة
copy أنسخ أخر سطر بالقائمة و paste الي المشاركة*​
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124944.html


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم.
شكرا لك يا بشمهندس محمد و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hafoz79 (28 يونيو 2009)

المهندسه أم ليلى قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اخوانى
> عندى صور jpg ارغب فى رفعها و لكن ليس على هيئه ملفات مرفقه انما فى نفس مكان التعليق و الرد و كان الزميل المهندس احمد شعير مشكورا قد شرحها مسبقا لكن لاسف لم افهمها جيدا فأرجو توضيحها لى ..
> والسلام عليكم



أهلا مهندسة أم ليلى.....هاحاول أشرحلك بطريقة مبسطة ويا رب تفيدك


أولا أدخلى على أى موقع من مواقع رفع الصور وليكن الموقع التالى

http://www.m5zn.com/
أو
http://mrkzy.com/
أو
http://mrkzy.com/

أو أى موقع من خلال موقع البحث جوووجل





[/url][/IMG]

2-أضغطى BROWSE وحددى مكان الصورة اللى انتى عايزه ترفعيها كما هو موضح بالصورة التالية




[/url][/IMG]


3-ثم إضغطى تحميل لرفع الصورة كما هو موضح بالصورة




[/url][/IMG]

4-إنتظرى حتى يتم رفع الصورة




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]


5-بعد إنتهاء التحميل ستظهر روابط 




[/url][/IMG]

6-قومى بنسخ رابط(كود المنتديات)




[/url][/IMG]

7-الآن نعود الى منتدانا الحبيب (ملتقى المهندسين) إضغطى على (الذهاب الى النمط المتقدم)




[/url][/IMG]

8-نقوم بالضغط على ايقونة الصور كما هو موضح بالشكل




[/url][/IMG]

9-ثم نقوم بلصق الرابط الذى تم نسخه من منتدى رفع الصور





10-نقوم بكتابة التعليق المصاحب للصورة إن وجد.

11-نقوم بمعاينة المشاركة ثم الضغط على إرسال الرد.
******************
مع تحياتى للجميع بالنجاح والتوفيق...أسالكم الدعاء بالمغفرة


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم مهندس hafoz79

اشكرك على المساعده و الاجابه فهى فعلا طريقه لم اكن اعرفها ...جزاك الله عنى كل خير
شكرا


----------



## mariamq8 (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد معلومات عن الصراع بين التراث و المعاصرة و تعريفهم و اسس تكوين الشكل المعماري و هذا فيه نظريات عن الموضوع ,,, ياريت تفيدوني بالسرعة الممكنة و ذلك سيكون سؤال في امتحاني ..
و شكرا لكم


----------



## hafoz79 (29 يونيو 2009)

mariamq8 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد معلومات عن الصراع بين التراث و المعاصرة و تعريفهم و اسس تكوين الشكل المعماري و هذا فيه نظريات عن الموضوع ,,, ياريت تفيدوني بالسرعة الممكنة و ذلك سيكون سؤال في امتحاني ..
> و شكرا لكم



جرب كده اللينك ده


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t1926.html

http://www.ahewar.org/debat/show.art.asp?aid=145693


----------



## hafoz79 (29 يونيو 2009)

فداء محمود قال:


> اود المساعدة لو استطعتم واشكركم على تقديم هذا الدعم للكل
> طلبي هو انني اقوم بحل مساق عن العمارة الحديثة وما بعد الحداثة في العمارة وطلب مني توثيق عن ما اكتب
> مبنى صغير هل لقدمتم لي شيء من الفائدة وشكرا



شوفى كده

http://www.3marah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2380

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/عمارة_الحداثة


----------



## محمدمنصورالأدريسي (29 يونيو 2009)

أخي العزيز أرجو من حضرتك ان تعطيني فكره أو خريطه لربط الكهرباء مكيف داكين الاسبلت وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## جيلاني احمد عمر2 (30 يونيو 2009)

كنت احتاج منكم مساعدة في تعليم اوتكاد ثلاثي الابعاد وايضا ثري دي ماكس وادوب فوتوشوب لو سمحتو ولكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## hafoz79 (30 يونيو 2009)

جيلاني احمد عمر2 قال:


> كنت احتاج منكم مساعدة في تعليم اوتكاد ثلاثي الابعاد وايضا ثري دي ماكس وادوب فوتوشوب لو سمحتو ولكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137437.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133077.html

جربى اللينكات دى ولو احتجتى حاجة عرفينى


----------



## hafoz79 (30 يونيو 2009)

محمدمنصورالأدريسي قال:


> أخي العزيز أرجو من حضرتك ان تعطيني فكره أو خريطه لربط الكهرباء مكيف داكين الاسبلت وجزاك الله الف خير



اخى العزيز انت هنا فى قسم العمارة انصحك بالذهاب لقسم الهرباء والميكانيكا


قسم الهندسة الكهربائية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f3.html

قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f4.html

قسم التبريد والتكييف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f39.html


----------



## youth_s (30 يونيو 2009)

*الرجاء المساعدة.....فنغ شوي*

مرحبا
انا طالبة بكلية الهندسة المعمارية
وعم حاول اجمع معلومات عن الفنغ شوي
ممكن هوي موضوع بيخص الديكور
بس كتيير حابة اعرف معلومات اكتر عن اصل الموضوع وابعاده اذا امكن
وشكرااا


----------



## hafoz79 (1 يوليو 2009)

youth_s قال:


> مرحبا
> انا طالبة بكلية الهندسة المعمارية
> وعم حاول اجمع معلومات عن الفنغ شوي
> ممكن هوي موضوع بيخص الديكور
> ...



ماذا تعرف عن علم الفنغ شوي


اهم المباني والشركات في العالم التي تطبق هذه الفلسفة 
مبنى برج العرب في الامارات .. سلسلة محلات ذيبودي شوب 
خطوط الطيران البريطانية .. 
( للوهلة الاولى قد تعتقد ان هذه الفلسفه محملة بالخرافات ) لكن..


هذه الفلسفة الرائعة.. تدعو الإنسان للتصالح مع نفسه ومع كل ما يحيط به.. ليعيش بشكل ايجابي بعيداً عن التوتر والمشاكل والمتاعب السلبية التي قد لا يعرف سببها وهو كامن فيما حوله من تصميم وديكور ومفروشات. 


التي تقوم على مبدأ الطاقة وحركتها وتأثيرها على الانسان يشكل فن الديكور جزءاً اساسياً منها. على الرغم من قدم هذه النظرية التي تعود لآلاف السنين إلا أنها عادت للـظهور من جديد هذه الأيام لأنها تعنى بالطاقة ومدى تأثر الانسان بما حوله مما يؤثر على حياته وحالته وصحته ومزاجه وعلاقته بالأخرين وهذه الفلسفة الرائعة.. تدعو الإنسان للتصالح مع نفسه ومع كل ما يحيط به.. ليعيش بشكل ايجابي بعيداً عن التوتر والمشاكل والمتاعب السلبية التي قد لا يعرف سببها وهو كامن فيما حوله من تصميم وديكور ومفروشات. مبدأ feng shui للطاقة يقوم على اساس ان كل شيء مكون من انبعاث الطاقة وامتصاصها. عرفت الحضارة الصينية سر الطاقة وكل أوجهها الخفية التي تؤثر على محيط الانسان الداخلي والخارجي. 


قبل ان تبدأ بالتغيير بعد الإقتناع بهذه الفلسفة الرائعة اسأل نفسك:





هل تشعر بالرضا على مجمل اوجه حياتك؟ 
اذا كانت اجابتك نعم.. لا تحاول ابدا اجراء تعديلات على ديكور منزلك فهذا يعني ان هناك تأثيراً رائعاً على اسلوب الديكور وما يبعثه من طاقة على حياتك. 
أما اذا كنت تعاني مشاعر سلبية ومشاكل عديدة لا تعرف اسبابها فابدأ بتنشيط الطاقة في منزلك. 
كيف؟ سنعرف في هذا الملف الخاص. 


«Bagua» 
خارطة تترجم حركة الطاقة 
وتوزعها في تسعة محاور.. 
كل محور من المحاور التسعة في خارطة «Bagua» يرمز الى جانب من جوانب حياة الإنسان. 


ملاحظة هامة:





لدراسة اسلوب الطاقة في منزلك ضع خارطة «Bagua» على خارطة المنزل بحيث يكون المحور الأول فيها على المدخل وفي اتجاهه تماماً.. لتعرف مكامن النقص ومدى ارتباط شكل المنزل باسلوب الحياة. 
محاور الطاقة التسعة 
المحور الأول.. 
الماء water رمز «الحياة»the journey 
هو الأول على الخارطة، ويترجم انطلاقتنا ورحلتنا في الحياة ، ويشمل مسائل تتعلق بالمهنة والعمل. النقص في هذا المجال في المنزل ينعكس سلباً على سكانه وعلى طموحاتهم المستقبلية ، ويتواصل مع مشاكل في التواصل الفكري والعاطفي مع الغير.. الحل بتعزيز عنصر الماء في المنزل بإضافة عنصر أكواريوم للسمك، او تعليق صور ولوحات لمشاهد مائية تعكس حركة المياه وتدفقها، واستعمال اللون الأزرق لتنشيط الطاقة الخاصة بهذا المحور. 
ملاحظة: ان وجود درج في هذه المنطقة غير محبذ، لأنه يعيق انسياب الطاقة الطبيعي، في حين ان الحركة العائمة او الطائفة هي المثلى لعنصر الماء. 
تساؤلات تخص محور الماء رمز «الحياة»: 
1- هل تشعر بحدود او عوائق في حياتك؟ 
2- هل تستمتع بوقتك؟ 
3- هل تحقق ذلك من خلال دورك في الحياة؟ 
4- هل تدري ماذا تريد؟ 
ان كثرة الاجابات السلبية تعتبر اما دليل نقص-او غياب لهذا المحور على خارطة بيتك-او نتيجة خلوها من العناصر الإيجابية-او وجودها بشكل غير منتظم. 


المحور الثاني 
الأرضEarth رمز «العلاقات»relationships 
الأرض هي عنصر التلقي والتقبل والانفتاح والعطاء ، وتترجم الطاقة في هذا المحور في مجالات الشراكة والعلاقات والزواج، وغياب هذه المنطقة من المنزل قد يؤدي الى صعوبات في العلاقات الزوجية او الى العزوبية للحفاظ على التوازن والتجانس في العلاقات، ومن الأمور الايجابية وقوع غرفة النوم ضمن مساحة هذا المحور ، لانها المكان الأكثر خصوصية مع الذات ومع الشريك. ان هذا المحور يحمل الكم الأكبر من الطاقة الانثوية ، فأي خلل فيه ينعكس علي المرأة المقيمة في هذا المنزل وقد يكون سبب مزاجها السيء لذا ينصح بمراقبة موضوعات لوحات الدار، واستبدال صور الشخصيات المنفردة بأخرى ثنائية الايحاء، ودعم العلاقة الزوجية من خلال صور تعكس لحظات سعيدة في حياة الشريكين. يمكن تنشيط الطاقة في هذا المحور من خلال استعمال إضاءة موجهة من الأرض نحو الأعلى، شتول خضراء متدليات من الكريستال والزجاج امام النوافذ، صور لمناظر طبيعية عميقة الأبعاد ، ومرايا تعكس عمق المساحة. وينصح بإغناء المساحة بعناصر طبيعية من زهور وماء وشموع. اما اللون المفضل لهذا المحور فهو الأصفر لما له من حضور مؤثر ، ويفضل الابتعاد عن المفروشات والتصاميم ذات الزوايا الحادة، وخلق جلسات مضيافة توحى بالتقارب او الاتحاد ، مثل وضع مقعدين مريحين متقابلين. 
تساؤلات تخص محور الأرض رمز العلاقات



1- هل انت سعيد في علاقاتك؟ 
2- هل تعيش حياة اجتماعية نشطة 
3- هل انت على علاقة جيدة مع زملائك؟ 
4- هل تشعر بالوحدة؟ 
5- هل هنال صعوبات في علاقتك الزوجية؟ 
ذات الشيء الذي ذكرناه في محور الماء فإذا كانت اجابتك سلبية فهذا دليل غياب للمحور.. او وجود تراكمات غير ضرورية فيه. 


المحور الثالث 
الرعدthunder رمز «الاجداد»elders 
هذا المحور مرتبط بالأجداد اي العائلة وتاريخها، والمعروف ان الحضارات الشرقية التقليدية تخص كبار السن بالتقدير وتعتبرهم مصدراً للحكمة والعقلانية. كما ان تراكم الأشياء القديمة العديمة الفائدة في منزلنا يشكل عائقاً للتطور والتجدد.والاستغناء عنها يحدث تغيراً جذرياً ويفتح الأبواب على مستقبل جديد وحيوي. الرعد مرتبط بطاقة الشجر المتمثلة باللون الأخضر، الشكل الممشوق والشتول. هذا المحور مرتبط بعنصرالصوت وتنشيطه يتم من خلال الموسيقى والات جهاز التبريد والتدفئة، مجفف الشعر، البرادات، التليفزيون وايضا الصوت البشري. لاعادة التوازن الى هذا المحور، ادخال عنصر الشجر، اي الشتول الخضراء الطويلة ، المفروشات والكراسي العالية، الأعمدة ، اللون الأخضر ، ولوحات لمناظر من وحي الغابات 
تساؤلات تخص محور الرعد رمز «الأجداد» 
1- هل تتميز علاقاتك بعائلتك بتواصل جيد وهل انت على وفاق مع والديك؟ 
2- هل يمكنك الاعتماد على عائلتك في المشورة والدعم؟ 
3- هل تجد صعوبة في اطلاق مشاريع او اعمال جديدة؟ اذا كانت اجابتك سلبية في معظمها ابحث عن المنطقة المرتبطة بهذا المحور في منزلك فيجب خلوها من التراكمات ووجود صور عائلية عوضاً عن الفردية وشتول خضراء شامخة. 


المحور الرابع 
الهواءwind رمز«الحظ»fortunate blessing 
الطاقة في هذا المحور تنعكس على الثراء المالي بالدرجة الأولى ، ولكنها تؤثر ايضاً على الحظ، الفرص وانجاب الأولاد. وطاقة الهواء تنشط بمساعدة اي عنصر يتميز بالحركة ، مثل المراوح والمجسمات او المعلقات ذات الطاقة الحركية. اذا صادف وجود غرفة الحمام ضمن موقع هذا المحور في المنزل، فينعكس انسياب المياه في مجاريها على الطاقة الايجابية هدراً للمال او غياباً شبه تام له، في هذه الحالة ينصح بوضع اغطية على كافة فتحات مجاري المياه،، والتأكد من عدم تسرب المياه من الحنفيات، وابقاء باب الحمام مغلقاً، يمكن الإستعانة بالشتول الخضراء او صور لها، ، في باقي الغرف باستعمال الحصى الصغيرة، التي نجدها على ضفاف الأنهار، «زينة » فهي تجلب الطاقة الايجابية، اما اذا كانت المنطقة المرتبطة بهذا المحور غائبة، فلا عجب ان نشهد سوء الحظ وانعدام الفرص وتكاثر الحوادث السلبية. تنشيط الطاقة في هذا المحور يأتي ايضاً من طاقة الشجر ، ويتم استعمال اللون الأخضر والشتول الخضراء ذات الاوراق الكبيرة، كما ان المياه التي تغذي الشجر حضورها مستحب ومفيد على شكل نافورة داخلية او اكواريوم سمك او صور لعنصر الماء. اما اذا وقعت حديقة المنزل ضمن محور الهواء، فينصح بتزيينها بشتول جذابة، وبإضاءة خارجية غنية، ان الحضور القوي لهذا المحور في المنزل يُترجم تطوراً متواصلاً في حياة سكانه ونجاحاً في كل اعمالهم ومشاريعهم. 
تساؤلات تخص محور الهواء رمز « الحظ» 
1- هل تشعر بأنك محظوظ؟ 
2- هل زاد دخلك منذ انتقلت لهذا المنزل؟ 
3- هل تضطر لصرف معظم مالك ام هناك ما تدخره؟ 
تأكد من عدم وقوع هذه المنطقة في مساحة غرفة الحمام واذا كانت هذه المنطقة مظلمة استعمل مرآة لتنشيطها.. وانتبه لوجود اكثر من حمام في منزلك . 



المحور الخامس 
الطاقة الإيجابية «CHI»«Tai Chi» رمز الصحةhealth
هذا المحور يقع وسط خارطة الطاقة، وهو مرتبط بطاقة كوكب الأرض ، دوره مهم جداً في إحداث الإستقرار والتوازن، ويعرف ايضاً بمحور الصحة لأنه يؤثر فيها مباشرة، والمطلوب ابقاء المساحة المرتبطة بهذا المحور صافية ونقية، ما يسمح بتدفق الطاقة بحرية وسهولة. اجعل هذا الموقع مساحة توحى بالتجانس، من خلال استعمال مزيج مريح ومتوازن من عناصر الطاقة الخمسة، فلا يطغى عنصر على آخر، فالتوازن ضروري لمنح الراحة والحيوية. غياب هذه المساحة عن المنزل ليس بالأمر السيء ، من حيث التصميم ، يفضل الحفاظ على وسط الغرف خالياً ، وخصوصاً قاعة الاستقبال، وعدم وضع طاولة وسطية بل الاكتفاء بطاولات على جانبي الكنبات ، مايسمح بتدفق ايجابي للطاقة. 
تساؤلات تخص محور الطاقة الايجابية «Chi» رمز الصحة 
1- هل تشعر بعدم توازن في صحتك؟ 
2- هل تشعر بنقص في الطاقة والحيوية؟ 
3- هل تشعر بالحاجة لمنشط؟ 
4- هل لديك احساس بالفوضى؟ 
5- هل تعاني من توتر وتعقيدات وعدم القدرة على مواجهة الأمور. 
راقب جيداً هذه المساحة التي تقع «وسط المنزل»حيث يجب ان تكون محررة من اي عوائق لا تسمح بتدفق الطاقة كما يجب ان تكون غرفة الجلوس رحبة ومفتوحة ومضيافة والا تخنق قطع المفروشات الحركة فيها. 


المحور السادس 
الجنة Heaven رمز «الأصدقاء الأوفياء» helpful friends 
هذا المحور مرتبط بصورة الاب رمز السلطة، القوة، الريادة، الرجولة الانجازات، والوعي، يعكس انسانية الفرد وقدرته على العطاء النفسي، هذا المحور مرتبط بطاقة المعدن ، اللون الأبيض والفضي ، ويبرز من خلال المجوهرات ، والاحجار الكريمة والكريستال ، رمز الرجولة والسلطة. اذا غاب هذا المحور عن المنزل او جاء موقعه سلبياً ، ينعكس ذلك غياباً للدعم والمساندة وبروزاً لمشاكل سلطوية. ولان طاقة هذا المحور ذكورية، يواجه الرجال في هذا المنزل، صعوبات اكبر في الحظ والقدرة على الانجاز، كما يبتعد الاولاد عن آبائهم رمزاً للانصياع لسلطتهم ، ويبتعد الرجل عن منزله لفترات طويلة او يغيب كلياً عنه. تنشيط هذا المحور يكون من خلال ادخال عنصر المعدن وتفعيله بطاقة التربة والأرض، من ناحية ثانية، ينصح اصحاب الدار بالقيام بأعمال خيرية وتطوعية وصدقات. 
تساؤلات تخص محور الجنة رمز الاصدقاء الأوفياء 
1- هل لديك اصدقاء اوفياء حقاً؟ 
2- هل يوجد في حياتك من يقوم بالنصح؟ 
4- هل تمتاز بالكرم والمساندة والمساعدة وتقديم الخير للآخرين؟ 
5- هل تتطوع لمؤسسات خيرية؟ 
لتنشيط هذا المحور استعمل الإضاءة والمعادن في ديكوراتك والشتول الخضراء الطويلة ووضع رموز واشياء ترتاح لها وتحبها بجانبك دائماً. 
المحور السابع 
البحيرة Lake رمز «الإبداع»Creativity 



طبيعة المحور السابع اقرب الى الطفل من حيث الشعور بالحرية، العفوية والامل والفرح طاقة البحيرة مرادفة للمعدن ، ومرتبطة بالرومانسية، كما تنعكس في قوة الخيال والخلق، وتقدير الفنون من موسيقى ورقص ورسم وغيرها. الإبداع يعيش في اعماق كل إنسان ، وهو يترجم الحياة اليومية باشكال مختلفة منها في تربية الاولاد، انجاز المشاريع المهنية، الطبخ، تنسيق الزهور ، الاعمال اليدوية وغيرها. عدم إطلاق العنان لطاقة الخلق قد يسيء الى صحة الإنسان وعقله، لكن من ناحية ثانية، فإن الإحساس بنقص في القدرة على الخلق او عجز عن الإنجاب قد لا يكون مرتبطاً بنقص هذا المحور فقط بل في المحور المقابل له على خارطة الطاقة، اي محور الرعد رمز الجدود، غياب هذا المحور عن المنزل ينعكس غياباً للأطفال فيه، ونقصاً في الشعور باللذة والسعادة، وضعفاً في الإبداع، لتعديل هذا الوضع، تعزز طاقة المعدن المتمثلة باللون الابيض، العناصر المعدنية ، الشكل المنحني، وتدعم بطاقة التربة المتمثلة باللون الأصفر، الفخاريات، والعناصر الناعمة. في المقابل، فإن توافر الطاقة الخاصة بكثرة في هذا المحور، يضاعف قوة الإبداع والنجاح. 
تساؤلات تخص محور البحيرة رمز «الإبداع» 
1- هل تحب انجاب المزيد من الاولاد؟ 
2- هل تعتبر نفسك مبدعاً او خلاقاً؟ 
3- كيف تترجم ابداعك الإجتماعي والمهني؟ 
4- هل تستمتع بوقت فراغك؟ 
دائماً اذا كانت اجاباتك سلبية تأكد من عدم وجود ما يعيق هذا المحور. 


المحور الثامن 
الجبل mountain رمز «الحكمة»wisdom 
هذا المحور مرتبط بالخبرة والتأمل باعماق الذات او بكلمة أخرى بالحكمة، وهي فضيلة تتطلب نفوساً صافية ، لا عقولاً متخمة بالاحداث والمعلومات. خصائص الجبل هي الثقل، الصلابة، الهدوء، والجمود. العناصر التي تعكس خصائص الجبل مثل إناء الزهور، الخزائن والصناديق والمفروشات الثقيلة ، وتحمل غرفة النوم خصائص الجبل لأنها تستعمل كحاو للطاقة والجسد خلال نومه، طاقة الجبل الثابتة مرتبطة بقوة الإرادة، النضال والكفاح، والتجدد، هذا المحور يتغذى بعنصر النار المتمثل باللون الأحمر، الشكل المثلث، الضوء والقطع الفنية التي ترمز الى هذه الأمور. يرمز الجبل الى الولادة، وغياب هذا المحور يؤدي بالتالي الى صعوبات لدى سكان المنزل في الإنجاب. 
تساؤلات تخص محور الجبل رمز «الحكمة» 
1- هل شعورك تجاه نفسك إيجابي؟ 
2- هل تنعم بالتصالح مع نفسك اي السلام الداخلي؟ والرضا والقناعة بمالك دون النظر لغيرك؟ 
3- هل تشعر بالتوتر والانقطاع عن الناس؟ 
4- هل تنعم بالهدوء؟ 
5- هل تمنح نفسك وقتاً للتأمل في عظمة الله تعالى والصلاة؟ 
6- هل يوجد في منزلك مكان يشعرك بالراحة والهدوء تلجأ له متى اردت ذلك؟ 
المحور التاسع 
النار fireرمز «الاستنارة والبصيرة الروحية»Illumination 
طبيعة هذا المحور هي إنارة الذات والآخرين ، اي البصيرة ، وهو يرمز الى الوضوح، الرؤياً، التجلي، التأمل الفلسفي، الفهم والذكاء ، ينعكس هذا المحور في الإضاءة ، الشموع، وكل ما هو من خلق الخيال مثل: المنحوتات، اللوحات، الشعر، الموسيقى الكلاسيكية، التراثيات القيمة، المقدسات، الطقوس، والشعائر. يعتبر هذا المحور اساسياً في دعم البصيرة وإنارة درب الفرد، ويجب ان يكون متوازناً مع المحور المقابل له في خارطة الطاقة، اي محور الماء. اما اذا كنت تشعر بنقص في الإلهام، فتأكد من وجود عنصر النار من حولك، وغياب هذا المحور عن المنزل يؤدي الى عدم الوضوح وصعوبة البروز وبلوغ الشهرة، بينما يساهم اتساع هذا المحور في قطف النجاح والشهرة وان ترافق مع كشف اسرار دفينة ترغب بإخفائها. 
تساؤلات حول محورالنار رمز «الاستنارة العقلية والروحية» 
1- هل تهمك نظرة الآخرين لك .. أم تتمتع بثقة كبيرة بنفسك 
2- هل تسيطر عليك أراء الأخرين فيك؟ 
3- هل تهمك سمعتك؟ 
4- هل تحصل التقدير الذي تستحقه فعلا في العمل؟ 
تقوية مساحة محور النار من خلال الانارة واستخدام المرايا واللون الاحمر ولكن بتأن منعاً لحدوث زيادة في محور النار. 



عناصر الطاقة الخمسة 
هناك خمسة عناصر للطاقة المتحركة في الحياة وهي: 
النار، التربة، المعدن، الماء، الشجر. 
لكل من هذه العناصر المكونة للطاقة خصائص تميزها يجب ان تتعرف عليها لان الطاقة المنبعثة من كل واحدة من هذه العناصر تؤثر على محيط الانسان. 
طاقة النار 
حركة النار حيوية ونابضة، وهي تنعكس في اللون الاحمر، الشكل المثلث والزوايا الحادة تماماً مثل ألسنة اللهب، طاقتها جنوبية الاتجاه، ساطعة مثل شمس الظهيرة . 
من رموز النار: الاضاءة، الفنون الجميلة ، الكائنات الحية، مثل الحيوانات الأليفة، والمفروشات ذات الزوايا الحادة، كما انها مرادفة للتحول الكيميائي وعملية الطبخ، 
من مزايا النار : الفكاهة، العقلانية، اللطف، الحنان، لكن ارتفاع معدل طاقة النار قد يحول العشق رعباً والحماس إجهاداً. 
الخصائص الحيوية المنشطة للنار تعتبر الانسب في غرفة الجلوس وقاعات الاستقبال. كما تعتبر الشموع والزهور الحمراء وسط مائدة الطعام محركاً لأجواء الود والرومانسية. 
طاقة الشجر 
يرمز اليها الجدران الملبسة، المفروشات الخشبية، ولاسيما المرتفعة منها، الشتول العالية واللوحات التي تحمل رموزاًَ متصاعدة الحركة، واللون الأخضر. 
ويرمز الشجر الى: الصبر والعطاء، القدرة على الاحتمال، وغيابه او اختلال التوازن الى العصبية والتشنج. 
في خارطة الطاقة نرى ان محور الرعد«3» والهواء «4» يتأثران بطاقة الشجر، لذا اذا اردت تنشيط هذه المساحة ، زينها برموز خشبية، بصور لشروق الشمس وأشجار شاهقة مع تعزيزها بعنصر الماء ورموزها. 
ويعتبر المحوران الثالث والرابع افضل موقع للمطبخ لأنه يجمع بين طاقتي النار والماء . 
طاقة التربة 
طبيعة حركة التربة جامعة، موجهة نحو الأسفل، وهي ترمز الى الطاقة الهادئة للمغيب، اي بمعنى آخر ، لعميلة النضوج، ألوانها تشمل الأصفر والبني بتدرجاتهما، موقعها وسطي، وبالتالي هي المرادف لجمع الأشياء المختلفة، طاقة التربة مرتبطة بمحاور الحكمة «8» العلاقات «2» والصحة «5». 
خصائصها: الصدق،الاخلاص، التعاطف، الحكمة، والرؤيا، مايمنحها مزايا تساهم في تقبل الظرورف وتأييد ودعم الآخرين. 
غياب التوازن في هذه الطاقة يؤدي الى حدة الطباع والشك، والارتياب، طاقة التربة تترجم في المنزل على شكل مفروشات كبيرة ومنخفضة، الكنابات الطويلة، الكبيرة، والمريحة، التكايات، الوثيرة، طاولات الزاوية، وايضاً في الاواني المصنوعة من الفخار، في باقة الزهور الصفراء ضمن إناء حجري، مايقوي الروابط، العائلية، كما ان اللون الأحمر، رمز النار التي تغذي التربة، يعتبر مقوياً للعلاقات ايضاً، ان طبيعة التربة الجامعة تجعل منها الأنسب لموقع غرفة الطعام حيث تلتقي العائلة.



طاقة المعدن 

طاقة المعدن بطبيعتها مرسخة، موحدة، موجهة نحو الداخل. طاقة المعدن وجهتها نحو الغرب، تترافق وبريق المغيب الذهبي إنها مرتبطة بمحور الاصدقاء«6» والابداع «7». 
رموز طاقة المعدن هي: الدائرة، الأشكال المنحنية، القناطر، المواد المعدنية، اللونان، الأبيض الذهبي. 
خصائصها: تجمع الاستقامة الأخلاقية، السعادة، الطمأنينة، والكمال، لذا يؤدي الاختلال فيها الى الحزن والكآبة، يرمز المعدن ايضاً الى طاقة المال، وفرته والقدرة على تحقيق نتائج ملموسة لمجهودنا، لذا قد تساعدنا باقة ورد ابيض في المكتب على إنجاز مهام تتطلب التركيز، من ناحية اخرى ، تستفيد الطاقة الخلاقة لدى الفرد من رموز المعدن والتربة معاً، كما ان حركة المعدن المرسخة تجعله مثالياً للاستعمال في غرفة النوم او في مكتب خاص حيث ترغب بالتركيز. 

طاقة الماء 

حركة طاقة الماء ساكنة وعائمة، ترمز الى الهدوء، عتمة الليل، رموز طاقة الماء هي لوناً الأزرق والأسود، الأشكال الحرة، العضوية، او الاعتباطية، غير النظامية، وغير المتناظرة، وهي جميعها مرتبطة بمحور الماء«1». 
خصائصها: تضم الثقة، الجرأة وقوة الارادة، ولذا يؤدي عدم التوازن فيها الى اليأس وغياب تام لاحترام وتقدير الذات. 
في دورة الخلق ، تتولد وتتغذى طاقة الماء نفسها، واللون الأزرق، اما تلك التي تنشط المعدن فهي اللون الأبيض، الشكل الدائري والأشياء المعدنية. 
قواعد فلسفة«feng shui» 
مساحات الترتيب في التصميم الداخلي 
لاتحتفظ بأي شيء لا تستخدمه وتخلص من اي شيء لا تستخدمه لا قيمة له في حياتك اليومية ، لان تلك الاشياء تبعث طاقة سلبية جراء تشوش الأفكار. وجود الأشياء العديمة الفائدة وتراكمها يمنع تدفق الطاقة بشكل ايجابي صحيح والتخلص منها يمنحنا شعوراً بالتحرر والحرية والراحة. احط نفسك بالأشياء التي تحبها وتستخدمها. 
الاشياء اللامعة البراقة 
الضوء كالمرايا والزجاج والكريستال والمعادن تنشط الطاقة الحيوية لانها تعكس النور في كل الاتجاهات. 
الكائنات الحية 
الشتلات الخضراء الطويلة تساعد في استعادة توازن الطاقة وتنشيطها وكذلك احواض السمك تساهم في إحياء الطاقة بشكل كبير نظراً لفوائد، الماء المتحرك على الصحة والنجاح . لذا احرص على وجود كائنات حية تسكن منزلك حتى بالصور واللوحات. 
الرموز 
جزء من اللاوعي في كل منزل مثلا من الناحية التقنية: شرب مياه ينعكس على الماديات وابواب وخزائن صعبة الفتح والاغلاق دليل صراع في الحياة.. تشققات في السقف تترجم فتوراً في العلاقات مع الآخرين. اما الشعور بالوحدة قد يكون مصدره لوحات لشخصية مفردة او مناظر طبيعية خاوية مقفرة
. 



الموقع الصحيح 
مجموعة عوامل تؤثر على تدفق الطاقة في غرفة ما من المنزل. 
1- موقع الغرفة نسبة للمدخل الرئيسي للمنزل. 
2- تطابق شكلها مع خارطة الطاقة التي عرضناها في البداية 
3- توزيع المفروشات في الغرفة وتأثيرها على حركة الطاقة. 
وإليك هذه النصائح التي تخص « الموقع الصحيح»: 
أ- اقتني المفروشات التي تحبها فقط حتى لاتهدر طاقتك مع اشياء سلبية. 
ب- لا تتأخر في إصلاح اي قطعة. 
ج- احرص على دخول الطاقة في الغرفة بسهولة. 
د- عدم ثكثير الزوايا تتسارع حركة الطاقة وتصبح كالأسهم ويملأ المساحة شعور غير مريح ولمنع تلك السلبية لا تضع مقعداً قرب زاوية وانما اضف الزوايا بشتول زرع وبأوراق دائرية خضراء واختر الطاولات الدائرية الزوايا. 
الأشكال 
المنازل على شكل «L» تفتقر الى التوازن لأنها ناقصة، وينعكس ذلك على حياة أصحابها نقصاً في المجال المطابق للمساحة الناقصة. 
المنازل على شكل«U » يتوسطها فراغ ينعكس غالباً على محور المهنة. 
في عالمنا اليوم، سيطرة الخطوط المستقيمة والأشكال المستطيلة، وفي منازلنا ممرات طويلة ذات زوايا حادة، لأنها الأقصر للانتقال من نقطة الى اخرى هذا النمط يسرع حركة الطاقة، وبالتالي يسرع وتيرة حياتنا. 
لكن حركة الطاقة الطبيعية، في الواقع عكس ذلك تماماً، فهي تسير على وتيرة الطف وبشكل دائري ومخروطي، مايسمح باختيار الحياة بعذوبة أكبر، والاستمتاع بكل لحظاتها بدل الهرولة الى الهدف النهائي. 
الألوان



اللون في المنزل يحول حياتنا، يؤثر على تصرفاتنا، أفكارنا، أحاسيسنا، كما انه يرتبط بخصائص عاطفية، ويعكس ترابطاً واضحاً بين طاقة الفرد وطاقة اللون في محيطه، اللون سلاح فعال يؤثر على طبيعة الغرفة، بقدر تأثر الأشكال وتوزيع المفروشات فيها، إنه يحدد الجو العام للمساحة، وكيفية تحرك الطاقة فيها، وهذا الأمر بدوره يؤثر مباشرة على طاقة الفرد، وإحساسه بالمساحة. 


البرتقالي 

لون نابض، يوحي بالصحة والحيوية، وهو مرتبط بالتفاؤل والحماسة وحسن الضيافة والاستقبال، ينصح باستعماله في المداخل والممرات، في مواقع المحادثات وفي المساحات المطلة على الشمال والتي تحتاج الى لمسة دفء. 

الأحمر 

الأحمر قليل الوجود في الطبيعة، لذا يفضل استعماله على شكل لمسات في المنزل، استعماله غير محبذ في غرفة النوم، المعروف عنه أنه يزيد دقات القلب ويوحي بالعشق، لكن كثرته ترفع درجة العدوانية، وجود الأحمر ينشط التواصل والاحاديث، واستعماله مرغوب في الحفلات وغرف اللعب، لكن لاينصح به في مساحة مثل غرفة الطعام.

الأرجواني 

إنه لون مرتبط بالروحانية ، التأمل الوضوح، الطقوس،الوقار، العظمة والمناسبات تدرجاته الغامقة تمنح غرف النوم هدوءاً. 

الزهري 

يصلح بامتياز لغرف النوم، التي يمنحها لمسة أنثوية حاضنة، خصائصه الشافية تجعله لوناً صالحاً للأطفال، المرضى المطلقين، كما له خصائص مهدئة تجعله الأنسب لإثارة شعور بالسلام، او للمساعدة على النوم، إنه لون المحبة والدعم، يطرد الحدة والعصبية. 

الأصفر 

يرمز الى طاقة الشمس والأرض، والقدرة على تغذية الحياة ، والى العمر المديد، البهجة، الفتنة والذكاء ، لتنشيط الفكرة والقدرة على التركيز اثناء الكتابة، إجلس قبالة شيء أصفر اللون، إنه أفضل لون للغرف العائلية وغرفة الطعام، شرط الا تكون المساحة صغيرة، فهو لون قوي جداً لا يساعد على الاسترخاء ولا يصلح لغرف النوم.

الأخضر 

لون الطبيعة والنمو، موقعه الوسطى بين الألوان السبعة للطيف الضوئي، يدعو الى إحساس بالتناغم والسلام، فهو يلطف الروح، يهدئ الأعصاب، يطمئن النفوس. قدرته على توفير التوازن تجعله لوناً صالحاً لكل المساحات، ماعدا تلك التي تتطلب حيوية ونشاطاً، مثل مراكز العمل، بينما خصائصه المهدئة تجعله ممتازاً لغرفة النوم. 

البني 

هذا اللون مرتبط بالطبيعة والجذور، إنه يرمز الى الخريف، وقد لايكون افضل خيار للمسنين، كما انه يوحي بالقدم حيثما وُجد قد يعطي اللون البني انطباعاً حيوياً مظلماً حسب نسبة الاصفرار او الأحمر الموجودة فيه. 

الأبيض 

الأبيض يعكس البراءة والطهارة، وهو قادر على إبراز محيطه ، الساطع مفيد لاحياء الطاقة في مساحات مغلقة، مثل الممرات، لكن عموماً يفضل اللون العاجي على الأبيض لأنه أكثر عذوبة. 

الأسود 

الاسود يمتص باقي الألوان، ويخلق شعوراً بالعمق، استعماله الصحيح يؤدي الى تأثير صارخ، مهيب، وهو يشكل خلفية انيقة، لباقي الألوان، الاكثار منه واستعماله الخاطئ قد يؤدي بقاطني الدار الى الاحساس بالضغط والكآبة، الأسود لون مثير، مخادع وحر، سحري ودراماتيكي حسب نظرةالفرد اليه، او حسب المعتقدات الاجتماعية المحيطة به، استعماله غير محبذ في غرف الأطفال،غرف الطعام، والمساحات التي تعني .بالاستشفاء

الرمادي 

لون غامض، يعتبر الحد الفاصل بين الأبيض والأسود، يحمل خصائص الاثنين، ولا يشبه اياً منهما، انه لون التسوية ،الحلول الوسطى والتناغم او بالعكس الكآبة والحزن ، حسب نظرة الفرد اليه. 



الأزرق 

يمثل طاقة الماء، مرتبط بالهدوء، الصفاء والتحليل الذاتي، من خصائصه تخفيف الالتهابات والمساعدة على الاسترخاء، ما يجعله ممتازاً لغرف النوم، كما انه يخلف الضغوطات لذا ينصح باستعماله في مواقع النقاش والجدل مثل المكاتب.



منقووووووووووول.....وستجدى المزيد على النت


----------



## كلبون (7 يوليو 2009)

انا في حاجه )) عااااااااااااااجله (( 
لمعرفه كل الاختبارات الازمه لانابيب
1- pvc-u 
2-ppr
3- grp

وادا كان في حد عنده اي فكره عن اختبارات الانابيب يساعدني
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ragab ramadan (11 يوليو 2009)

أنا أعمل في مجال الخرسانة الجاهزةبالمدينة المنورة في شركة من كبري الشركات ولكن لا يوجد إبتكار في طريقة المبيعات طريقة معتادة وقديمة في ظل وجود إتفاقيات علي توحيد الأسعار داخل المدينة وأريد من سيادتكم إرشادي في وجود خطة لإبتكار طريقة جديدة للمبيعات.


----------



## esraa lotfy batish (15 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اني بحاجه الي رسومات هندسيه لفيلات او قصور بالابعاد وهذا عاجل


----------



## isma2el (15 يوليو 2009)

انا بحاجة لاي معلومات و حالات دراسية عن مشروع تخطيط قرية زراعية جديدة ... ارجوكم المساعدة


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (15 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم..
أرجو ممن لديه فـديـو تعليمي لتصميم مجسم لسلم حلزوني (3 d) ببرنامج الأوتوكاد رفعه في هذا المنتدى للحاجة الماسة له.. مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبو نادر (16 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخوكم من قسم المدني يطمع بمساعدتكم في تقسيم عمارة
مساحة الأرض 1070 متر مربع 
المسموح بالبناء عليه 60% أي حوالي 600 متر مربع (15*40) مساحة داخل الأعمدة
ويسمح ببروز 2 متر (ظفري) من كل الجهات عدا الجهة الغربية (جار)
البناء سكن تجاري مطلوب 6 شقق بالطابق
الخط الأخضر يقسم البناء لقسمين متساويين ومتشابهين في كل قسم ثلاث شقق
المبنى له مدخلان المقترح من الشرق (بيت الدرج موضح بالرسم)
وممكن جعل المدخلين متقابلين من الشمال واحد والأخر من الجنوب
فرجوت مساعدتكم ولو بتصور أولي للمسقط المعماري
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/54153/1247713771.doc


----------



## وفؤة (17 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا
اني طالبه هندسة معمارية
اتمنى وارجوا منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على اي معلومات عن دار ازياء ومركز تجميل
اي شي قد يفييديني ابعاد/ أمثلة / مشاريع / اي شيء يخص هذا الموضوع ,,
واكون شاكررررررررررررة لكم


----------



## باسل محمد ادريس (17 يوليو 2009)

أريد كتاب عن تصميم التروس والسيور ( كل منظومات نقل الحركه )
بالعربي ياريت


----------



## احمد 100 (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم المساعدة في موضوع 
*مواد البناء *: 1- ماهية مواد البناء 2- انواع وخصائص مواد البناء 3- نشأة مواد البناء في الجزائر 3- علاقة مواد البناء بالاقتصاد الجزائري. وشكرا على هذه المساحة


----------



## hananfadi (21 يوليو 2009)

باي لغة تبحت عن هده المواد بالفرنسية او العربية ?????????????


----------



## النشمي33 (21 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا 



أنا في صدد توزيع الاناره لفلتي في الرياض اذا احد يعرف مهندس يساعدني بتوزيع الاناره ممكن يساعدني يراسلي على الخاااص اذا سمحتوا


----------



## دلع سمره (22 يوليو 2009)

ياريت لو احد يساعدني
اريد ابني مساحة 150متر مربع طابق ثاني فقط
تحتوي على غرفة نوم رئيسية وغرفة لطفلين وحمام و مطبخ وهول
ابعاد المساحة ... 7.5 متر ( واجهة ) و 20 متر ( عمق )
اتمنى تساعدوني بأفكاركم ...
مع الشكر و التقدير


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

ممكن طلب صغير 

ابغى رسمة اوتوكاد عن عمارة او قيلا بسيطة لرغبتي في تطوير مهاراتي في الاتوكاد هل ممكن احصل عليها منك​ 
علي بن عفيف


----------



## وفؤة (27 يوليو 2009)

مساء الخير الاخ علي بن عفيف 
الموقع هذا فيه مجموعة من منازل ومشاريع مرسومة بالاوتوكاد منوعة يمكنك اختيار ماتشاء....
http://www.4shared.com/network/search.jsp?searchmode=2&searchName=dwg
والموقع هذا الأتي ايضا فلة او منزل حمل فقط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/4001870/2649bb2e/sc4-300.html?s=1


----------



## A-elshaer (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد تصميم هندسى ل بوابة من الحديد لمنزلى


----------



## amani.k (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم :
انا مهندسة معمارية بصدد الخوض في رسالة الماجستير وهي تبحث في المراكز الدينية الاسلامية المعاصرة وبالاخص المساجد فمن لديه معلومات عن هذا الموضوع الرجاء تزويدي بها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## وفؤة (28 يوليو 2009)

الاخت دلع سمره
لقد اخترت لكِ حلين لمساحة القطعة التي تملكينها 
ماعليك الا بلضغط على الموقع الاتي وعند فتح الموقع بلضغط على الصورة للتكبير
واتمنى ان أكون أفدك بشيء 
تقبلي تحياتي

http://up.up-images.com//view.php?file=38227a1252


----------



## وفؤة (28 يوليو 2009)

*مرحبا

اتمنى وارجوا منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على اي معلومات عن دار ازياء ومركز تجميل
اي شي قد يفييديني ابعاد/ أمثلة / مشاريع / اي شيء يخص هذا الموضوع ,,
واكون شاكررررررررررررة لكم*​


----------



## حمزة عطية (30 يوليو 2009)

ارجو المساعدة 
احتاج لائ افكار لعمل مشروع التخرج في الهندسة الكهربية شعبة power ولي عندة مشاريع جاهزة ممكن نستفيذ منها مايبخل علينا ولكم جزيل الشكر 
ارجو مراسلتي على الاميل [email protected]


----------



## مطهر المروني (2 أغسطس 2009)

ارجوا المساعدة في اقتراحات لمستشفيات متخصصه حديثه ليتم اختيار مشروع التخرج من بين المقترحات 






وشكرا............


----------



## فاطمة المفتش (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
احتاج مساعدتكم في مشروع مستشفى اورام سرطانية او طب ذري كما هو معروف عند البعض
محتاجه
امثلة مشابهه مستشفى كاد صور فوتوغرافية لمستشفى داخلية وخارجية وخاصة ماكو مستشفى تخصصي من هذا النوع في العراق فارجو المساعده واذا امكن صور للاجهزة المخصصة لهذا النوع من الامراض وحجومها او المساحات التقريبيه لها والاجراءات الوقائية التي يجب اتخاذها
وانا ممنونة منكم مقدما وانا كلي امل بمشاركاتكم اللي حتساعدوني بيها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الحازري1419 (4 أغسطس 2009)

*رد متأخر جدا*

السلام عليكم 

أولا يا أخ وائل بصراحة موضوعك اكثر اكثر من رائع وبصراحة والله ماأدري ( بحكم أني عليمي بالنت) هل باقي المواقع بالشكل هذا 


شي غريب فعلا موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع ومفيد للغاية 


ويابختك ( بالمصري ) باللي يدعولك



والله إني أول ما سجلت في الموقع كنت مجبوووووووووووووور عشان أبي أشاهد موضوع كان لازم من التسجيل 



ومن يوم شفت موضوعك ( مع أني ما قرأت عن الطلبات الا شي بسيط )


ندمت إني ما شاركت من زمان



إلا أخ وائل (لي طلبين بسيطه )

الأول ( وش معنى ايراجون)


ثانيا:11: أبي مخطط لفيلا صغيرونه مساحتها تقريبا من 210 إلى 225 مع العلم أن قطعة الأرض مساحتها تقربا 660 على شارعين 10م شمالي وشرقي 

بصراحة ودي أنزل صور ومساحات وما قاسات بس ( قلتلك عليمي ما أعرف ؟؟؟؟؟؟) 



ياريت تخدمني لأني (( بيني وبينك )) أبي أتزوج الثانية :73:وتبيني أعطيها بيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ويا ويلي




أخوك الحازري


----------



## الحازري1419 (4 أغسطس 2009)

*رد متاخر جدا*

:73:السلام عليكم 

الأخ وائل ألف شكر شكر على المبادرة الرائعة وبصراحة موضوع أكثر من رائع وبحكم أني ( غشيم وعليمي في النت) ما أدري هل بقية المواقع زي كذا 


بصراحة أنا حاسدك ( وبالمصري ) يابختك على اللي يدعولك 

أنا بصراحة ماعرفت أكتب طلب جديد دخلت على موضوعك وسويت رد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سامحني غشيم 



ثانيا لي طلبين بسيطه

الأول / وش معنى ايراجون


ثانيا / ابي مخطط لفيلا مساحت مسطحها المعماري لا يتعدى 225 م مربع 

الارض مساحتها 660 تقريبا 
على شارعين 
شمال وشرقي 


وياليتك تدري ليش أبي الطلب ذا 




توعدني ماتقول لأحد 

لاتوعدني 


مسموح 


بصراحة وبيني وبينك أبي أتزوج الثانية وشارطين علي بيت وياويلي لو تدري أم العيال :73: :60::60::60::60:


ويا ويلي


تكفى 
أخوك الحازري 

وسامحوني على غشامتي


----------



## سوساتي (28 أغسطس 2009)

*أي مرجع لحساب التدفئة الأرضية بالماء الساخن؟*

السلام عليكم

أريد أن أسأل إذا كان برنامج AutoCAD MEP يدعم رسم وحساب أنظمة التدفئة الأرضية.

وإذا يوجد معلومات عن موضوع التدفئة الأرضية وعمليات حسابها، بكون مشكور جداً

الله يعطيكم العافية.


----------



## fadi kabes (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :

وبعد السلام اطلب من حضرتكم مخططات اوتوكاد(مقاطع افقية) لفندق (3او4او5 طوابق)dwg
و مرفق مع مخطط السطح و القبو .
لأخذ العلم انا طالب هندسة ميكانيك اختصاص قوى ميكانيكية و محتاج هذه المخططات لكي اقوم بدراسة نظام تدفئة مركزية و تكييف مركزي على هذا الفندق.


و لكم مني دعاء في ظهر الغيب


----------



## الربان الكويتي (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يعطيكم العافيه
عندي قطعة ارض زراعيه وحبيت اسوي فيها بيت عربي دور واحد
مكون من غرفتين نوم 4*4 لكل غرفة
وصالة 6*4
وعزكم الله حمام 2*2
مطبخ صغير 2*2

وديوانيه مقاس 8*5
ومقلط 5*5
وحمامين 2*2 لكل حمام
ومطبخ 3*3
واتمنى الاستعجال بالتصميم الكامل 
وجزاكم الله الف خير
[email protected]


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اريد ان اشكركم لردودكم التي تساعد الكثير من الاخوه الاعضاء في استفساراتهم 
وانا لدي استفسار صغير جدا لكنه حيرني == اريد ان اعرف اسماء الواد المستخدمة في طلاء السيراميك واكون شاكر لكم ان كانت الاسماء عربيه او معربه كون هذه المواد موجوده في كل مكان لكن مايخفيها هو عدم معرفة اسمائها العربيه او الاسماء العاميه المعروفه بها في الاسواق ولكم جزيل الشكر وفائق الاحترام


----------



## رهف (4 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم 
اكرر طلبي من فضلكم من عنده اي معلومات عن كيفه تصميم محطه قطار اومبني مطافي او عنده امثله عليها من فضلكم ساعدوني
و شكر ويرسلهم علي ايميلي 
rose_moon2008 @yahoo.com
وشكرا


----------



## arch hiba (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخ وائل على هالفكرة الحلوة 
عندي طلب 
أنا هلا مشروعي مطعم وبدي اي معلومة تفيدني 
وياريت اذا اي واحد عندو مجسمات يبعثلي اياها


----------



## amm88 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

انا طالب جديد اش بدي اتعلم من برامج تهم الهندسة المعمارية انا بعرف شوي على الاوتوكاد وبخاول اتعلم على الماكس بس بدي حد يساعدني


----------



## ابورزان40 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
اللي عنده فكره عن تصميم المسابح وتشغيلها او مخططات تفصيليه
واذا برنامج للتصميم اكون له من الشاكرين


----------



## عامر سعيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته : 

أنا عاوز مساعدة منكم وهي كالتالى :

أولا : اريـــد تصميم مسجــــد الطول حوالى :100 والعرض :100

يكون يحتوى على مكان الصلاة للرجال .
مكان الصلاة للنساء.
الميضأة [ مكان الوضـــــــــوء ] .

ثانيـا : عندنا مساحة وعاوزين تصميم لمدرسة للتعليم القرآني بها اقسـام .
المساحة 100 طولا وعرضا .
الأقسام غير محـــــدد
قاعـة للمحاضرة .
اقسام للدراسة .
مكان للصـــــلاة .
تحتــــوى هذه المساحة على حديقة متنـوعة .

أرجــــــــوا كل من عنده مساعدة ان يساعدنا , وأنا في الإنتظــــــــار .

الســلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## مصطفى رافع (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم محتاج امثلة لمشروع الاسكان العمودي متعدد العوائل و عوائل كبيرة ومتوسطة gallery
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng.esraa (15 سبتمبر 2009)

انا اطلب طلب وياريت حدى يرد علي ويحكيلي كمان عن تجربته 
انا سجلت في هندسة العمارة قبل يومان والكل خوفني منها بقولولي صعب كتيير ومكلفة كتييييييييييييررررررررر
بس انا كتير حب ادرسه 
ياريت تحكولي عنه لاني حبت اسمع من ناس مجربينه ومهندسين معمارين
وبسرعة حد يرد علي


----------



## entisar (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عايزة تصميم لشركة الطابق الارضي محلات بالواجهة والطابق الغلوي شقق سكنية


----------



## elkhouly2060 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

يا جماعة ارجو الرد الدراسة داخل المدنى ايه رايكم فىالمدنى بصراحة من حيث فرصة العمل والدراسة


----------



## مصطفى رافع (2 أكتوبر 2009)

اخواني محتاج امثلة لمشروع اسكان عمودي متعدد الطوابق segment


----------



## مصطفى رافع (2 أكتوبر 2009)

اعتقد المدني فرصة العمل فيه كثيرة لنه فيه تخصصات كثيرة في كل الوزارات ودوائر الدولة والمكاتب الهندسية
اكثر من المعماري وخاصة المدني تخصص عام يعني يصبح مهندس عام
اما الدراسة في المدني فهي درس نظرية الاكثر وعملية وتطبيقية واغلبها تعتمد على الرياضيات والفيزياء واسئلة حسابية انا اخي مدني عام واختي مدني متخصص بالسدود المائية وانا الحمد لله معماري
واهم شي تمشئ على رغباتك وعلى مؤهلاتك العلمية وتعتمد على نفسك بالاختيار لتقرير مصيرك لان انت الذي سوف تدرس وانت يجب ان تتحمل نتيجة قرارك واعذرني ان لا اريد اخوفك واحنا ايضا مرينا بمثل هكذا مرحلة مصيرية
اتنمنى لك الموفقية والنجاح
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## مصطفى رافع (2 أكتوبر 2009)

يا اخي والله مادام انت تحب العمارة والفن فانت ان شاء الله تبدع فيها اهم شئ لازم يكون عندك صبر وعزيمة واصرار وقوة ومطاولة انت باذن الله تنجح لاتخاف ابدا كل الطلاب من يقدمون عليها يخافون وحتى انا وكثير من الاشخاص ارادوا ان يثبطوا عزيمتي سواء اكانوا اقارب ام اصدقاءسواء اكانوا نصيحة او غيرة الله اعلم وانت مو اول شخص يسالني هالسؤال هو صح بيها صعوبة لكن سوف تعجبك فسوف تعتبر الدراسة مسلية وترفيه عن النفس بس يحتاج تفكير وخيال وتصميم وانت المسوؤل عن قرارك وصل صلاة الاستخارة وباذن الله سيكون اختيارك صائب
اوصيك بتقوى الله ونفسي الخاطئة اولا بتقوى الله ومخافته وتوكل على الله وامضي الى الامام اخي العزيز ان شاء الله تستمر في مشاركاتك في المنتدى واي شئ تحتاج انا حاضر او الاخوان في المنتدى يساعدوك
اتمنى لك الموفقية والنجاح من كل قلبي والله الموفق والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## مصطفى رافع (2 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي البرامج التي نشتغل عليها هي الاوتوكاد الثرر دي ماكس الفوتوشوب وهذه الاساسية ومن الممكن ان تتعلم اركيكاد و google sketchup وال........
اتمنى لك الموفقية
لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## rezheen (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم......
اخواني اني طالب هندسة المعمارية و مشروع تخرجي هي مبنى هيئة الأستثمار , فأرجوا ان تساعدونني و تزودونني بالمعلومات عن المشروع..... [email protected]


----------



## str (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا محتاج الى مخططات وصور لكلية العلوم والهندسة بالجامعة الامريكية بالقاهرة


----------



## رهف (4 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام عليكم ...بعد التحيه حابه اطلب طلب وهو .....................اي شخص عند امثله عن مستشفى النفسيه والعقليه او اي معاير يساعدني من فضلكم


----------



## sma y k (4 أكتوبر 2009)

i am astudent in alfateh university in libya i wont ask something my doctor ask for me to do project about steel constracion 2009 i did some search but idident find so i wont atitel for my project and aname of books to help me thanx :11:


----------



## فاطمة معماري (5 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن مساعدتي في البحث عن مشروع تصميم حضري ؟اهم شي هو وجود plans or sit plan


----------



## ah_abogra (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو من الاعضاء افادتى فى ايجاد قانون البناء التجارى المصرى الحديث 
بسرعه وضرورى:86:
وجزاكم الله خيرا..............................................


----------



## لمسةمعمارية (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد طلب المساعده في معرفة الوظائف المكونة للمشروع مركز تطويراختراعات وابتكارات الشباب
وايضا مشاريع مشابهه لهذا المشروع 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ramy0830 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخوانى اريد مساعده بحث عن التصميم البيئى 
[email protected]
منتظر الردود شكرا


----------



## blacktiger (7 أكتوبر 2009)

يا جماعه والله انا طلع عيني بالمشروع هاد
عندي مشروع التخرج عن الجامعات الاهليه يعني مدينه جامعيه جامعه وتحتوي علي سكن للطلاب وهيك يعني
بدي الشروط والعايير التصميميه لبناء الجامعه
وياريت لو في امثله 
:82:والله بجد مش لاقي اي حاجه ع النت ودايخ مش لاقي حاجه :82:
ياريت المساعده 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم لانشاء هذا القسم
طلبى هو مساعده فى تقديم تصاميم وافكار لبناء فيلا من دورين
الدور الارضى يكون فيه المعيشة ومجلس النساء ومجلس الرجال وغرفة مكتب وصالة اكل ومطبخ وحمام
والدور الاول يكون فيه 4 غرف نوم و وسط بيت كبير يمكن استخدامه كمعيشه وحمام لغرفة النوم الرئيسية وحمام اخر بجانب غرف النوم الاخرى
وبالله لو هناك موقع ممتاز زودونى به وبانتظار افكاركم

لا تعيروا اهتماما كبيرا للمساحات بقدر ما اركز اكثر على التصميم

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عراقية معمارية (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ممكن مساعدتي في بلانات او دراسات حول 
مشروع مصرف وارسال المعلومات برسالة خاصة 
اذا ممكن واكون شاكرة لكم
لان محتاجة لها كثيرا


----------



## yacine_dz9 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ربي يبارك فيك اخي على الفكرة ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## MSBuildingEngineer (9 أكتوبر 2009)

اڵسڵآآآم عڵيگم ۈرحمه اڵڵه ۈبرگاته 
ڵي اڵشرف بطرح طڵبي بمنتدآآآگم اڵمتميز .. ۈاشگر گڵ من ساهم في انجاح هذا اڵمۈقع 
.. انا طاڵب بجآآآمعه اڵمڵگ فيصڵ تخصصي هندسه بناء اڵمستۈى اڵسابع
انا مگڵف بتصميم فندق ۈاتمنى گڵ من يستطيع مساعدتي في ايجاد اڵمعڵۈمات اڵآآآزمه ڵڵتصميم
من اڵنۈاحي اڵتاڵية :
1- اڵناحية اڵمعمارية
من ناحيه اقڛام اڵبنى ( فراغاٺ اڵمبنى ) ۈمڛاحاٺ اڵفراغاٺ ۈعدد اڵمڛٺخدمين
باڵاضافه اڵى اڵعڵاقاٺ بين اڵفراغاٺ
ۈعدد مۈاقف اڵڛياراٺ اڵازمه 
2- اڵناحية اڵإنشائية
نظام اڵمبنى بريگاست
ۈشگرآآآ.. 
اخۈگم/ محمــــــــــــد ...


----------



## sadok85 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

تحيــــــاتى لكى
:56:


----------



## futur architecte (16 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ممكن تساعدوني بمشاريع عن مراكز المعالجة بمياه البحر(thalassotherapie)
خصوصا المساقط و الواجهات.وشكرا


----------



## futur architecte (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*هاااااااااام جدا ارجو الدخول*

:80::80:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجو مساعدتي بمشاريع عن مراكز المعالجة بمياه البحر(thalassotherapie)خصوصا الواجهات و المساقط.وشكرا


----------



## mido30303 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا

انا بس عندى سؤال صغير انا لسة جديد فى المنتدايات و كل لما ارسل سؤال مش بعرف اجيب الرد ازاى يعنى لو حبيت استفسر عن شء مش بعرف اجيب الرد بعد كدة يا ريت تفودونى ارسلى على الاميل عشان مش هعرف اجيب الافادة من على المنتدى الاميل هو moonlight4046 ياهوووو
و لكم جزير الشكر


----------



## يحيى الحيالي (16 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم................
انا احتاج شرح لبرنامج الرسم ثلاثي الابعاد اسمه Solid modeling ارجو المساعدة


----------



## rasha emad (18 أكتوبر 2009)

الرجاء المساعدة في اي معلومات عن السفارات من الناحية الوظيفيو والخدمية والمتطلبات البيئية والنظام الانشائي


----------



## sma y k (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالبة في جامعة الفلتح بليبيا ادرس في مادة steel الدكتور طلب منا ان نقوم ببحث عن اي موضوع في steel construction ويريد البحث يكون حديث وعمل مقارنة مع القديم من حيث الاضافات المستخدمة وغيرها ارجو المساعدة منكم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (18 أكتوبر 2009)

amany hassan قال:


> مبادره حلوة جزاك الله خيرااااا


 شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دنيا المناصير (18 أكتوبر 2009)

هاي شكرا لهاي المبادره الرائعه انا مطلوب مني تصميم متحف للاثار و مع كونسبت و ثيم لئلو وانا لسه طالبه سنه تانيه وما عندي ايفكره ياريت المساعده حتى لو ب بلانات وشكرا


----------



## hussein azab (19 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اود ان تشاركوني و تزيدوني علما بمساحات الحركة داخل المنزل و سبل الراحة الرحة في الحركة داخل المنزل و ارجو ان كان تمت مناقشة هذه الجزئية من قبل ان يرفق الرابط معها و شكرا


----------



## al7aer (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*إعمار غزه ... ليس حلمـ*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ,,, 

غـــــزه عشقن لن ننساااهـ ... فهي في قلبوبنااا دوماً وابدا .... مهمااا حصل عليها من عدووان ...
فكل منا يخـــدمها بماا يستطيع ... وها نحن .. كجهة رسمية ... تســـمـى جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز ...
متمثل في كلية تصاميمـ البيئة ... بدأنا بمـــشروع اسميناااهـ " إعمار غزهـ " نعم هدفنا هو إعمار غزه
... فنحن مــصمـ ـون ... اجتمعنا من كل التخصصات ... عماارة , عمارة بيئة , تخطيط... كلنا سوف نضع 
أيدينا في أيدي بعض لكي نقومـ بإعمار غزهـ .. ولكن هذه المره بتقنيات ضد الحرب ... وطبعا هذا 
المشروع سوف يكون بإشراف برفوسور ... ودكتور .. و 11 مهندس من طلاب البكالريوس .. ولكن 
وكما تعلمون لا نستطيع أن نعمل كل هذا بدون أن تكون لنا ايدي من نفس قطاع غزه او حتى مهندسون
ذو خبرة في هذا المجال ... لكي يمدونا بالمعلومات الازمة .. من صور وخرائط .. لذلكـ انا طرحت
الموضوع في هذا الصرح العامر بالمهندسين الأكفئ القادرير على خدمة دينهم أولا .. وخدمة
مجتمعهمـ ثانيا ... فأرجو من كل عضو ينتسب إلى هذا الصرح أن يفيدني بما يعلم ... ونحن كمرحلة
أولا ... وضعنا بعض المحاور التي نريد أن تشملها دراستنا .. وهذا هي :

1- جمع الخرائط والصور
2- معلومات اقتصادية اجتماعية :
- نسبة فئات السكان
- نسبة الفئات السكان اقتصاديا
- نسبة الفئات السنية 
- نسبة فئات الجنس 
3- معلومات ثقافية حضارية :
- الفن 
- الحرف اليدوية
4- النواحي الإستراتيجية :
- الأمن
- التوزيع التشكيلي والعمراني ( space syntax )
5- البيئة :
- المياة الجوفية
- الزراعة التقليدية
- الزراعة غير التقليدية 
* الزراعة المكثفة
* الزراعات داخل البيوت 
* الزراعة الهيدروبونيكس
- المزارع السمكية
- الصوبات 
- منظومة الفراغات المفتوحة
6- الطاقة المتجددة
7- منظومة الحركة

كل هذه المحااور ... نريد ان نتكلم عنها بشكل عاام ومن ثم نريد أن نربطها بقطاع غزه ...
و مدى فؤائدها للقطاع .. وثم نضع الحلول المناسبة لكل مشكلة ...

ارجو من الجميع التفاعل مع الموضوع .. صدقا انا وضعت الموضوع .... 
هنا وانا كلي امل أن أجد من يدعمني ويشد بأزري
واسأل الله العلي القدير .. ان يسهل لنا العمل في هذا المشروع .. 

تـ قـ بـ لـ ـو ’,’, تـ حـ ـيـاتـ ـي 
TroOOok- Landscape Architectural​


----------



## شرف الديلمي (19 أكتوبر 2009)

اولا اشكركم على هذا العمل العظيم واقدر تعبكم فية 
انا لدي طلب ياريت تساعدوني فية 
انا اريد كتاب او معلومات عن تصميم وانشاء سكك الحديد 
انا بحثت كثير بس مالقيت وانشاء الله القى طلبي عندكم 
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## مهندسه نونو (20 أكتوبر 2009)

محتاجه اى معلومات لتصيمم نادى وكافيتريا على النيل ضرورى جدا جدا


----------



## m950875m (20 أكتوبر 2009)

يريت يا جماعه اللي عنده تصاميم لكليات العماره يبعتهملي 
لانو عندي مشروع تصميم كلة عماره 
شكرا


----------



## idris (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*مطلوب تصميم جامعه*

انا ابحث عن تصميم لجامعه مع سكن وصالة العاب


----------



## engineer.sara (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

انا محتاجه معلومات عن برنامج bto cad 2007 ومميزاته


----------



## FOUADYARCH (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب هندسه معماريه في حاجه الا اي شيء يتعلق بالمسابح او المراكز التجاريه (صور,مخططات,واجهات.....)
ارجو الرد في اقرب وقت ممكن
والله لا يضيع اجر المحسنين.
​


----------



## الخليفاوي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

هلو احبابي وزملائي بالمنتدى اتمنى التوفيق للكل 
ويارب الله يوفقكم وساعدوني 
محتاج عدد من الخرائط لمنزل يوافي المتطلبات الاتيه ان امكن:
1- مساحة البناء من 150 ال200 متر مربع
2 -عدد الغرف 2 بالطابف الارضي
3 -استقبال واسع بطول 8م
4 -صاله مضلعة الشكل
5-درج داخلي مستدير(دائري)
6-صحيات ضمن الكليدور للاستقبال مرتبة ومختصرة
7-واجه للمنزل جميلة ورائعة معتمدة على طارمة جميلة ومختصرة
8-خارطة للطابق الاول ان امكن
9-اكيد وميحتاج توصية ارجو مراعاة ان تكون الصحيات والمطبخ بنفس الجهة من اجل التاسيسات الصحيه 

ملاحظة:: لايوجد اي جيران بتماس مع حدود القطعة مباشرة وشكرا

ياريت كل من جدير ومتمكن ميبخل عليه ولاينسى فان رحمة الله وسعت كل شيء..........


----------



## محمد محب الدين (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اريد المساعدة في تصميم مجمع سكني


----------



## شاهيناز سنهورى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام عليكم جميعا
انا بصدد تصميم حمام عربى ( الحمامات البخاريه الكبيره)
ارجو من لديه فكرة عن الموضوع و لو بسيطه ان يفيدنى
و لكم منى الشكر الجزيل


----------



## م بدر (31 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم وكل عااام وانتم بالف خير يااارب 
ارجو منكم جميعا اخواني واخواتي مساااعدتي في عمل بحث عن الاتجاهات البيئيه المعمارية او تزويدي بمواقع للبحث العلمي في هذا المجااال تكون باللغة العربية او اي معلومات اودراسات سابقة ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ابو تركي123 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اخواني اتمنى مساعدتي في بناء شاليه مختصر بمسبح على قطعة ارض مساحتها 600 يعني 30 * 20 والقصيره هي الواجهه على الشارع ارجوا منكم التفاعل والله قص ظهري الاجار اببني وارتاح


----------



## remo_kemo (1 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم لعلكم بخير اناوالله سعيد جدا بالناس الايجابيه دى من امثالكم وأسال الله العظيم ان يجعل عملكم كله صالحا ولوجهه خالصا وان يجزيكم عنا خيرا انا اخوكم رمضان فى السنه الرابعه هندسه معماريه وارجو مساعدتكم لى بمجموعه مشاريع اداريه عشان مطلوب منى مشروع ادارى 40دور فى الامارات وياريت دراسات مناخيه لمشاريع بالامارات وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ما قصرتو يارك الله فيكم كفيتو ووفيتو.........................


----------



## Farrah (1 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على نسخة من برنامج Community Vis مع جزيل الشكر.


----------



## مقران محمد (6 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرم جزيل الشكر على هذاالعمل اريد تصميما لبناء منزل 8م*16م الواجهة هي 8م وشكرا


----------



## monasalem (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا 
انا لى طلب بسيط جدا ارجو المساعده 
عايزة اى معلومات عن البعد الانسانى والعوامل الانسانية فى العمارة المصريه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## دينا البحيري (8 نوفمبر 2009)

يا جماعة محتاجة اشوف مساقط للبيوت في الريف او الصعيد المصرى 
محتاجة ليها ضرورى جدا مووووووووووووت


----------



## شركة اصول (8 نوفمبر 2009)

la;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررردجدا


----------



## alshaimmaa (9 نوفمبر 2009)

انا خريجة تعدين 2002 ونفسي اتعين في شركة بترول بس مش عارفة اعمل ايه ارجو ايفائي لو في شركة طالبة مهندسين او تدلوني على طريقة اتعين بيها وشكرا ارجو الرد والاهتمام.


----------



## ماحد فاهمني (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اشكرك ع المووووووووضووع

لو سمحتو ودي احد يساعدني 
ما هي عناصر وبرنامج مشروع (( قصر مؤتمرات )) وشكرا


----------



## ARCHDIALA (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
سلاااااام لجميع االاعضاء والمشرفين والمراقبين 
انا عضو جديد على المنتدى واطلب منكم مساعده في توضيح الفكره التصميميه ومراحل الفكره التصميمه والخطوات التي يجب ان اتبعها في هذه العمليه عند اختيار الفكره التصميميه وعند تختياري لهذه الفكره ما هي الاساليب التي استطييع من خلالها تطبيقها على المشروع 
شكرااااااااا جزيلا
متأسفه للاطاله


----------



## cairo_voice (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
لو سمحتو انا عاوز اصمم لوجو وشعار للمراسلات الخاصه لشركة خاصة بي وهيه متخصصه بالتكييف المركزي.

اسم الشركة وايت هورس .
وياريت لو اللوجو يتضمن رسمة الحصان الابيض ...
واكون شاكر للجميع


----------



## tito_155 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*بجد محتاج مساعده*

انا عايز ارسم عمود او مسورة على الاوتوكاد مش عارف ازاى
نزلت شرح بس مكلمش على الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## ENG.MESH (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الســــلام عليكم اخواني 

اتمنى تخدموني انا طالب هندسه معماريه 
وادور ع فكره للمشروع ماني عارف واتمنى تساعدوني واكون مشكور لكم

المشروع فندق خمس نجوم

الارض مساحتها 60 * 80 متر 
واللى عنده امثله او فكره يفيدني فيها 

اتمنى يرسلها ع ايميلي 

[email protected]

واكون مشكور لكم من كل قلبي


----------



## الخاشعة (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي واخواتي اعضاء منتدى العماره والتخطيط 
هل توجد امثله مشابهة لتصميم دار ازياء فيما يخص مجال الهندسه المعماريه؟
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## أنا معماري (4 ديسمبر 2009)

هوالموضوع لسه شغال......!!!.
متهيألي م.وائل أعتذر عنه من فترة طويلة لأنشغاله......... علي العموم لو عايزنها من أجل الفضفضة المعمارية
ممكن تكون فكره جديدة ........


----------



## الأمل الراجي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*بليز ساعدوني الله ايخليكم*

لو سمحتوا ابي مساعدة 

انا مبتدئة جدا ف3دي ماكس 9 
ومشروعي طالبين منا عمل open web joist 

الله ايخليكم اللي مهندسينا الكراس اشرحوا حقي كيف اسويه 

او سووه حقي لاني الدكتور يبي المشروع جاهز لبعد يومين 
و الملف موجود فالمرفقات
ساعدووووني بلييييييييييييييييز


----------



## ash_tito13 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*مستشفيات ( عياده صحيه )*

السلام عليكم 
عندي بحث عن غرف جراحات اليوم الواحد
ومش لاقي اي داتا او امثله
فياريت اللي عنده امثله خصوصا يساعدني ولو حتي لغرف جراحات عامه او مستشفيات صغيره تكون غرف العمليات ظاهره جواها

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## meriem-algérie (5 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته, أما بعد:
في بادئ الأمر أود أن أشكركم على هذه المبادرة الطيبة " جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير"
أنا طالبة في الهندسة المعمارية ''سنة خامسة'' أود من حضراتكم المساعدة في مشروع تخرجي و المتمثل في كيفية خلق قطب ثقافي وسط المدينة .
أرجو مساعدتي بكتب و مواقع انترنت تخدم المشروع.
بورك فيكم.


----------



## ramy8888 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*احتاج الى مساعدتكم ارجوكم...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني اعضاء المنتدى الاكثر من رائع .
لي طلب عندكم فأتمنى ان لا تبخلو علي بمساعداتكم القيمة
بدي اعمال ببرنامج ثري دي ماكس لشارع محاط بماباني مختلفة
وتكون اعمال عادية مو احترافية لاني لسة مبتدأ علشان اقدر اخذ فكرة اسوي بحثي 
اتمنى منكم مساعدتي وفي اقرب وقت 
وانشاء الله سيجازيك الله خيرا 
وشكرا للمرة الالف.


----------



## ahmed elhlew (5 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة جيدة جدا وياريت الا يعرف مكان طالب شغل بعد الساعة 2 أو 3 ظهرا ياريت يراسلنى اسمى احمد مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج وطبعا مش شرط العمل بمؤهل الهندسة اهم حاجة يكون بعد الساعة 2 ظهرا
شكرا جزيلا
0127678036


----------



## salamasys (6 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني 
ارجو من كل من لديه اي معلومات حول تركيب الأحجام يزودنا يبها و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## archi-lover (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
اشكركم على هذا الموضوع المخصص للطلبات 
ارجو مساعدتي بالحصول على أمثلة مشاريع وكالة دعاية و الاشهار مساقط واجهات أرجووكم
ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان*


----------



## asma_archi19 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ,,,,,,,انا ابحث عن معلومات عن المهندس غروبيوس والتر,,,,,ساعدوني و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م لؤى محمد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*بحث تخطيط*

انا طالب بالصف الثالث عمارة وبدى بحث تخطيط عن الحى 12 مدينة السادس من اكتوبر يا ريت بسرعة[email protected]


----------



## حسنة15 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الدعموانا عندى مشروع تخرج وهو مركب للعلاج بمياه البحر(thalassotherapie)ولكننى لم اجد عنه اى معطيات او مشاريع مماثلة لدراستها ولا اى مخططات ارجوكم ساعدونى


----------



## الصقر الحربي (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*طلب معلومات عن المكتبات ...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
كل سنة وانتم بخير ​ 
أولا اشكركم على الموضوع الجميل 
و على التفاعل الممتاز .​ 
واتمنى لو تفيدوني بمعلومات عن تصميم المكتبات
مثل : المعايير التصميمية للمكتبات - البرنامج الوظيفي و العلاقات الوظيفية 
البرنامج المساحي - امثلة مشابهة ​ 
اللى تقدرون عليه ... :20:​ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر .​


----------



## abdo-reda-soltan (13 ديسمبر 2009)

_ممكن يا جماعه معلومات عن برج دبي مع صور و تقسيمات من الداخل وصور مراحل الانشاء و كل شي يتوفر لكم عن برج دبى_​


----------



## ميمي منال (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بتمنى مساعدتي في الحصول على مخطط مسجد


----------



## daniano (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بليييز ابا اكبر معلومات عن الحضاره الرومانسيكيه و ياليييت تكووون مع الصور بليييييز اباهاااا ضروري


----------



## hanan_jo (16 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام سلام:
انا طالبة سنة تانية بهندسة العمارة مطلوب منا نصمم فيلا بس لازم يكون عنا قبل كل شي فكرة تصميمية وبصراحة مو عارفة من وين بلش أوكى عندي فكرة عن الconcept بس هالفكرة مو كفاية لحتى اوصل لمرحلة تصميم فيك تعرفني من وين بقدر اشوف افكار معمارية مصممة لمهندسين لحتى استفيد من تجاربهم وحتى اعرف من وين أبدأ لو في مشاريع كاملة لمهندسين معروفين نقدر نعرف شو كانت فكرتهم وكيف ساعدتهم هالفكرة لنجاح التصميم


----------



## yozmq (16 ديسمبر 2009)

* انا طالب في كلية الفنون جميلة قسم ديكور ممكن تساعدوني فى صور مساقط ووجهات واى ما له علاقة لمعرض سيارات لمشروع تخروجي ومودلينج سواء بالآ وتوكاد أو ماكس حتى لو صور انا عايزهم ضروري..
**انا فكرة مشروع تخروجي اللي ببحث عنها كالآ تي انا عايز أعمل معرض سيارات دولي فيه خدمات لزواره. قسم للصيانة..قسم للشراء والخدمات..قسم به الريسبشن..قسم للكافتيريا..بس أنا عايز بلان حلو لوه بالسكاشن واحعمل الديزاين الداخلي (للعلم بما اني في قسم الديكور حصممه داخليا فقط وليس خارجيا) يعني بمعنى حعمله مناظير داخلية..فياريت لو حد يعرف يجبلي بلان ينفع يتعمل معرض سيارات ...أنا ببحث بس مش موجوود خالص..ومش عارف أجيب بلان ينفع يتنفذ..ياريت تسعدوني..وجزاكم الله خيرا وده ايميلي **[email protected]*


----------



## architect one (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## غزلان1 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ارغب في تصميم لروضه اطفال بسيط وجميل باسرع وقت اتمني تقيدوني

[email protected]


----------



## ياسو المعمارية (18 ديسمبر 2009)

اود مساعدتي في موضوع تقنيات بناءمختبرات المستشفئ من حيث الهيكل الانشائي والانهاء الجدران السقوف


----------



## ياسو المعمارية (18 ديسمبر 2009)

اود مساعدتي في موضوع تقنيات بناء مختبرات المستشفئ من حيث الارضيات الجدران السقوف الهيكل الانشائي


----------



## المحجبة (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا طالبة 3 هندسة معماريةو أنا محتاجه الى المساعدة السريعه لانو الوقت يمر ارجو من كل الذين عرضوا خدماتهم في هذا المنتدى الرائع ان يساعدوني في مشروعي واجركم على الله 
مشروعي هو حضانة أطفال,وأنا أبحث عن مشاريع حضانة ومخططاتها لأخذ فكرة كما أبحث أيضا عن يرنامج الحضانة مع العلم أن أرض المشروع مساحتها 1000م'' 
ارجو منكم مساعدتي بأقرب الاجال 
شكراااااااااااااا مسبقا و جزاكم الله ألف خير​*


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (19 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحت عايز كتاب عن تصميم الفلل والشقق الخاصة لو ممكن يعني!


----------



## valendra (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا أيضا طالبة 3 هندسة معمارية أبحث عن مخططات لروضة أطفال بحثت في كل المنتديات و لم أجد شيئا أرجو المساعدة من فضلكم شكرااااااااا مسبقا ^_^
*


----------



## omer_d (26 ديسمبر 2009)

محتاج كتاب نيو فيرت عربي (


----------



## Eng\Nony (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن المساعدة فى مشروع التخرج عن اكاديمية فنون ( فنون جميلة باقسامها - فنون مسرحية - معهد للموسيقى )
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng.smileangle (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ياريت بتقدرو تساعدونى عندى مشروع نقابة المهندسين بس معها برج خدمى المشروع فن تشكيلى ياريت لو بتقدروا تمدونى بالواجهات والتقسيم المناسب 
شكرا كتير على الموضوع الرائع
ياريت بسرعة الامتحان الاثنين القادم شكرا مره تانيه


----------



## هوبهوب (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته.


----------



## هوبهوب (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . انا مهندسة معمارية مصرية دفعة 2007 اشتغلت سنتين فى مصر فى مكاتب استشارية . وانا الان تزوجت وسافرت مع زوجى الى الامارات واقيم الان فى امارة الشارقة, كنت اود المساعده من مهندسين من دولة الامارات او اى شخص يمكنه مساعدتى كنت ابحث عن وظيفة فى بلدية الشارقة اوجهة حكومية اخرى وتكون الوظيفة مناسبة لمؤهلى , ياريت حد يقولى اسأل فين او اروح اقدم فين , ولكم جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الغريب7 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

هادي اول مرة اطلب فيها اشى 
ممكن تصميم مكتبة اوتوكاد


----------



## عباس نور حسين (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*ارجو مساعدتي في بحث عن تطور الاقواس في العمارة على مر العصور....*


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

هبعتلك العيديه يا وائل بيه وبحب أقلك اني معاك ومش هبخل بأي مساعده

بس عندي طلب وتقدر تخليها مساعده أنا عندي ملفات حلوه جدا بس مش عارف ازاي أحملها لأعضاء المنتدي علما أني قرأت أنه لا يمكن المشاركه بالمواضيع الا بعد أن تزيد عدد مشاركات العضو عن 100 مشاركه فهل هذا الكلام صحيح.

ياريت تفيدني أفادك الله


وشكرا وهبعتلك شوية كحك سلام


----------



## eng.smileangle (1 يناير 2010)

*ارجو المساعدة السريعة*

:11::11:_السلام عليكم _​_لو سمحتم انا عندى امتحان ومش عارفه لحد الان اقرر هقدم ايه لو بتقدرو تساعدونى ياريت تفيدونى بسرعة فى طرق تشكيل الواجهات عطريقة الحديثة للابراج_
_شكرا لاى حد بيهتم بمساعدة الغير الله يعطيكم العافية_


----------



## wms_23 (1 يناير 2010)

*تصميم و انشاء فيلا على فدان ارض مستصلحة بمساحة 600 متر على طابقين*

انا مقبل على بناء منزل لي و لاسرتي على مساحة فدان و كسور في منطقة صحراوية مستصلحة على طرق القاهرة الاسكندرية و افكر ان تكون مساحة المباني 600 متر مربع مقسمة على طابقين. ارجو المساعدة باي افكار او رسومات


----------



## mona90 (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
احتاج مساعده فى ايجاد مساقط افقيه لشاليه 3 غرف مش لاقيه على النت مساقط مناسبه
وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## elieoo7 (3 يناير 2010)

يا شباب أرجوكم أريد موضوع عن الفتحات ( أبواب ونوافذ ) . أرجوكم المساعدة العاجلة ( اسعااااااااااااااف )


----------



## eng.smileangle (4 يناير 2010)

بقدر اسال سؤال
فى حد بيرد على الطلابات هنا
بامانه طلعت روحى وانا بدور على داتا للمشروع
فى حد فاعل خير يساعدنا


----------



## gogda (5 يناير 2010)

اخوانى و اخواتى المهندسين برجاء مساعدتى فى مادة انسانيات العمارة فانا بحاجة الى تعضيدى ببعض المعلومات عن المهندس المعمارى والمصمم والفرق بينهما وعلاقة الانسان بالتطور التكنولوجى و خاصة دخول السيارات وما احدثتة وسائل النقل فى تغيير على مر العصور فى الحياة المعمارية للانسان


----------



## eweis (5 يناير 2010)

انا عايز كتلة ماكس لمبنى ادارى وبنك مع بعض وياريت يكون لهم بلان محلول كويس يكون الكور فى المبنى الادارى محلول كويس دى اهم حاجة


----------



## abdulla2nd (6 يناير 2010)

*المطلوب تقدير تكلفة مبنى سكني مكون من ثلاثة ادوار في مدينة ابوظبي ، التشطيب لوكس ، ارجو المساعدة بتزويدي باسعار الوحدات للمقاول العمومي (شاملا المواد والمصنعية والمصروفات الادارية) ، ساكون شاكرا لمن يزودني بجدول كميات حديث لمشروع مماثل في ابو ظبي ، ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفا*


----------



## زيد بغداد (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ... أرجو منكم مساعدتي بأي دراسة عن وضع تصاميم مستقبلية لمنطقة ريفية


----------



## أبوسعدh (9 يناير 2010)

اريد اطلع على تصاميم ملاعب لكورة القدم ومرفقاتهاء ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hermione (10 يناير 2010)

الله ينور عليكم فعلا الموضوع مفيد


----------



## م لؤى محمد (12 يناير 2010)

كتاب نظريات التخطيط


----------



## امير العشق والهوى (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا احلى مهندسين العربي يكسب احنا كنا عمالقه العماره فى وقت من الاوقات 

يا ريت ياجماعه بجد نفسي فى مكتبه فرش معماري للفوتوشوب ويبقى لييكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## GeoOo (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## mimi82 (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا ارجو المساعده ان استطعت مساعدتي ولك وافر الشكر
انا حاصل علي شهادة مهندس بحري ثالث القسم الاول ومعايا 3 شهادات حتميه وكنت عايز اخدم في البحر عشان اكمل الجزء الثاني من الشهاده بس للاسف معنديش واسطه ورحت لسمسره بس مش بيردوا يشغلوا حد مخدمش قبل كده لو تقدر تساعدني اكون متشكر جدا انا الاميل بتاعي [email protected]
ممكن تراسلني عليه او تليفوني 
0144760599
السلام عليكم


----------



## asddsaasd (28 يناير 2010)

مرحبا وائل
اريد بناء فيلا دورين بدون حديد او خرسانه 
ممكن تساعدين او يكون فيه مخطط لها 
وشكرا


----------



## hermione (28 يناير 2010)

انا يا جماعه معاكو ويارب اقدر اساعد


----------



## fox--123 (28 يناير 2010)

*ممكن معلومات عن الخواص الميكانيكية للأحجار واستخداماتها 
أكون شاكر..
*


----------



## profhossam2010 (1 فبراير 2010)

ارجو اعطائى فكرة عن كيفية الوصول لمعلومات عن معدت المطاعم والمطابخ التجارية و كيفية تركيبها و صيانتها و هندستها شكرا


----------



## المهندس المحمد (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ,,,

شكرا على الموضوع الهادف ... 

اتمنى تساعدوني بمشروعي - تصميم داخلي لمركز صحي تجميلي - اريد امثله مشابهه عربية و عالمية مع المساقط و مناظير ...

و اي شي يتعلق بتصميم المراكز الصحية التجميلية 

شكرا لكم مقدماً


----------



## darenof (2 فبراير 2010)

أخ وائل شكراً كتير على المبادرة الحلوة في المساعدة وإن شاء الله تكون من الناجحين في الإمتحانات 
لكن يبدو إنك مهندس عمارة وأنا بحاجة لمساعدة ببرنامج بالهندسة الميكانيكية إذا كان في مجال للمساعدة أنا أحتاج لدروس في برنامج الميكانيكال , مع خالص شكري وتمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## s4m (2 فبراير 2010)

ألاخ fox--123 أرجو ان يفيدك هذا الكتاب





تحميل الكتاب


----------



## hanan_jo (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم:
انا ابحث عن بداية فكرة تصميمية concept لتصميم مدرسة ابتدائية حاولة القراءة والبحث ولكني عجزت عن ايجاد شيء مميز مشكوورين


----------



## mohamed83k (22 فبراير 2010)

salam
je besoin de quellequn qui me aide pour telecharger le covadis-2009.
merci beaucoup et baraka allh fik akhi


----------



## منى عبد الحميد (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
يعطيكم العافية على المجهود الطيب بكل الموقع
انا طالبة عمارة مطلوب مني تصميم مبنى تجاري ادراي
ومطلوب مني تقرير حول المكاتب الادرية 
يارب اي حدا يقدر يساعد ما يبخل ويتذكر قول الرسول الكريم (من سئل عن علم فكتمه ألجم بلجام من نار يوم القيامة )


----------



## المهااجر (23 فبراير 2010)

عندي ارض كبيرة مساحتها واريد بناء بيت كالتالي :
مساحة الارض 16*18 أو اكبر شوي الحد الاقصى 20 *20
مكون من 
غرفة نوم رئيسية 
غرفتين نوم اطفال
مجلسين رجال ونساء 
مقلط للرجال ومقلط للنساء 
صاله عائلية 
مستودع صغير 
مكتبة متوسطة 
واتمنى ان يكون الشكل الخارجي للمنزل هندسي جميل


----------



## المهااجر (23 فبراير 2010)

*عندي ارض كبيرة مساحتها واريد بناء بيت كالتالي :
مساحة الارض 16*18 أو اكبر شوي الحد الاقصى 20 *20
مكون من 
غرفة نوم رئيسية 
غرفتين نوم اطفال
مجلسين رجال ونساء 
مقلط للرجال ومقلط للنساء 
صاله عائلية 
مستودع صغير 
مكتبة متوسطة 
واتمنى ان يكون الشكل الخارجي للمنزل هندسي جميل*​


----------



## engaljilany (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لدي قطعة ارض واجهتها 10 م وعمقها 20 م 
الرجاء مساعدتي بتصميم 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## جاد مخامرة (25 فبراير 2010)

بحاجة الى تصميم مستشفى سعة 500 سرير ... ارجو من الاخوة الذين يمتلكون بعض التصماميم مساعدتي للاستفادة منها


----------



## ali reda salman (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم .أنا طالب في كلية الهندسة وأحتاج الى مواضيع تتعلق بتصميم شبكات توزيع الماء فأرجو المساعدة


----------



## ali reda salman (25 فبراير 2010)

أرجو أن تساعدوني بأقرب وقت


----------



## الاوركيدا الزرقاء (25 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم.. اخواني الافاضل*

اخي الكريم شكرا" على فكرتك الرائعة:67:
انا طالبة بالهندسة المدنية ومطلوب مني مشروع عن اي منشا معدني
متلا الجسور .. تعريفه واهميته وكيفية تصميمه..
يعني تقرير مفصل عن الموضوع من الالف للياء..
انا فكرت في الجسورالمعلقة متل golden gate جسر مهم ومشهور..
انا لا اشترط موضوع معين .. وياريت احصل على اسم المشروع يوم السبت
مطلوب مني اسم المشروع يوم الاحد. وبعد فترة اقدمه
انا اسفة لوت تقلت عليكم بس انا ماعندي خبرة وبحثت ومالقيت..
ياريت تساعدوني .. وبارك الله فيكم..


----------



## wedad _88 (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم .......
او سمحت انا عايزه بحث عن الثقافه الايكولوجيه التي تمتل العماره في اي بلاد


----------



## samir hammani (27 فبراير 2010)

*دعم لمسجد*

أحتاج نمادج و مخططات للمحراب و المنبر لأدعم بها مسجد الحي من فضلكم..............


----------



## smart zeena (27 فبراير 2010)

نريد مشروع هندسي لمسارح


----------



## smart zeena (27 فبراير 2010)

انا طالبة سنة اولى هندسة معمارية اريد نمادج من مشاريع هندسية لمسرح لتدعيم مشروعي
افيدوني ارجوكم في الحال


----------



## arch_asmaa (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......انا طالبه فى اولى هندسه قسم عماره وعندى مشروع متحف ماكيت واريد بعض النماذج والافكار لمساعدتى......وياريت لو فى كتب ارجو اخبارى بها ....مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## alwsh1 (2 مارس 2010)

ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندسه نونو (4 مارس 2010)

محتاجه بلانات سكن جامعى ضرورى ضرورى


----------



## ابوسالم2006 (14 مارس 2010)

أريد تصميم روضة أطفال دور واحد 12 غرفة ومسرح وساحة العاب
وشكراً لتعاونكم


----------



## hassaan76 (14 مارس 2010)

انا ابحث عن معايير رضا العميل iso 10002-2007 ، بحثت كثيرا في النت وللاسف جميعها معروضة للبيع.
امل من اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء مساعدتي في ايجاد هذه المعايير ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## اسير القدر (14 مارس 2010)

*سياج خارجي لملعب*

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء 
ارجو منكم مساعدتي في تصميم سياج خارجي لملعب بارتفاع مترين نصفه بناء والنصف الاخر حديد ويحتوي على علامات تدل على الطابع الرياضي فكوني مهندس مدني ليس لدي فكرة واضحة حول الديكورات ومتطلباته فارجو مساعدتي


----------



## loaa (14 مارس 2010)

*تخطيط المواقع*

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم انا عايزه اى حاجه عن انواع الشجر ومساقط افقيه لها عشان عندى ماده اسمها تخطيط مواقع ولازم اعرف المسقط الافقى للشجره وليه حططها فى المكان ده وايه وظيفة الشجره دى.....بليييييييييييييز ساعدوووونى ضروورى


----------



## مصطفى العباسي (14 مارس 2010)

يرجى المساعدة في تصميم منزل لقطعة ارض 200 متر مربع بأبعاد 10*20 متر مربع (الواجهة 10 متر مربع) مكون من طابقين و تصميم الماء و المجاري و الواجهة.


----------



## souza (14 مارس 2010)

سلام عليكم مشكور اخى الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير اريد منك تزويدى بواجهات امامية او خلفية لمسابح مغطاة مع الشرح ادا امكن وبعض واجهات الفنادق و شكرا


----------



## سهام معمر (14 مارس 2010)

اخي الفاضل

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع

من فضلك اني احتاج الى هذا الكتاب

*[FONT=&quot]Multiprocessor systems-on-chips [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Auteur(s) :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] WOLF Wayne, JERRAYA Ahmed

[/FONT]


----------



## سلمان الفيفي (15 مارس 2010)

اعزائي اناعندي طلب وارجومن الجميع المشاركه
انالدي ارض ومساحتها1600مترمربع
ارغب في عمل مخطط لفلاجميله بدورواحدوتصميم رائع بمساحة400مترمربع فقط لاني لااريداستهلاك الارض كلها
واريدمن الجميع المساعده في عمل هذاالمخطط ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## gehadag05 (17 مارس 2010)

من فضلكم أبحث عن معلومات بحثية و امثلة مشابهة لتصميم نوادي الفروسية و تراكات الخيل 
و برنامج المشروع الخاص بالبحث
شكراا مقدماا


----------



## faisal1409 (17 مارس 2010)

الى منتداي الغالي عدت اليكـ والعود أحمد 
وارجو من المشرفين عليه مساعدتي في التخطيط العمراني حيث اصمم اسكان سياحي في جدة فكيف ابدا مشكورين والدكتور طلب بحث اوتقرير قبل ان ابدا ساعدوني رجاااااااااااء


----------



## sundoss (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكركم على فتاح المجال لنا للاستفسار 
انا مشروعي عن اضافة مواد للتربة للتحسين من خواص التربة الفيزيائية 
وارجو اعطائي فكرة عن بعض المواد ااتي يمكن استخدامها


----------



## ahmedmohameddouae (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته ممكن اطلب تصميم لمنزل واجهة واحدة بطابقين مساحته 188 متر مربع اذا لم يكن طلبي كبيرا جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (19 مارس 2010)

مشكور بس مش فاهمة فكرتك يا ريت توضح


----------



## القلب الحر (19 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اذا ممكن يامهندسين ابقى معلومات عن مشروع تخرجي وهو مجمع لتاجير السيرات مع خدمات اخرى 
واحتاج العناصر لهاذا المشروع وانا كان في حاجه تظيفونها لي على المشروع وتكون مفيده
اكووون من الشاكرين لكم


----------



## روعة الفاضل (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا على مساهماتكم الرهييييييييييييييييييبة


----------



## ناادية (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

ارجوا ان يكون الجميع بخير...لدينا مشروع دراسي عن مبنى قناة تلفزيون=siège d'une chaine de tv
فهل لدى احدكم أمثله بالمساقط و بعض المعلومات عنها...و جدت مبنى canal+ و channel 4
لكني اريد امثلة اخرى ان امكن
شكراا لكم على هذا الموضوع الرائع...
سلام


----------



## jordan butterfly (27 مارس 2010)

هاي انا ممكن اساعد ازا حد بدو طلب و هلا انا بدي طلب انا مطلوب مني تصميم بوابه (مدخل) لجامعتي و مطلوب مني تصميم مكتبه بليز ازا حد ممكن يساعدني وشكرا


----------



## arch_mm.ef (27 مارس 2010)

ياجماعة لو سمحتوا كنت عايزة اسأل بس فى تصميم مول تجارى عشان مطلوب منا وانا بصراحة مش عارفة هعمله ازاى؟
وأكون شاكرة فضلكوا أوى لو كان فى أمثلة 
وعموما جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع واتمنى للجميع التوفيق
لأن الله فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون أخيه


----------



## عمر الفاروق (29 مارس 2010)

mnci قال:


> ان شاءالله من يحتاج اى اوراق هندسية لا يتردد فى طلبها وان شاء الله نحاول تدبيرها الف شكر ابو الاوائل على المبادرة



الموقع غير عادي


----------



## الكرة (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياأخوان ممكن تعطوني أكثر من تصميم شقة داخلية دور واحد وهي عبارة عن صالة ومطبخ وغرفة نوم ومجلس نساء
وغرفة اطفال ومجلس رجال وحمامات الله يكرمكم المساحة 13.5في 10.5 الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## faten11 (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني عندي مشروع تخرج مكتبة مركزية ف يا ريت اللي عنده شي يساعدني و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مطيع يحيى (31 مارس 2010)

*مبادره حلوة جزاك الله خيرااااا*
كلنا حنحاول​


----------



## مطيع يحيى (31 مارس 2010)

كلنا حنحاول


----------



## raghad (31 مارس 2010)

مبادرة لطيفة بالفعل
انا معكم ومستعدة للمساعدة:7:


----------



## spirit 10 (1 أبريل 2010)

ارجو تزويدى بالمعلومات الازمه عن الصدفات مفردة الانحناء(انشاء معمارى ) فى اسرع وقت
وشكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## night mare -shosho (2 أبريل 2010)

اريد المساعدة في بناء مصرف


----------



## ابولولّة (2 أبريل 2010)

hanover exhibition hall 1996 thomas herzog اريد صور لهازا المبنى وابعاد الاسقف بتاعتة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## نفحات الأيمان (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد المساعدة في مساقط وصور واجهات عن مشاريع تصميم الفنادق لان مشروعي الدراسي عن الفنادق


----------



## ahmedmohameddouae (5 أبريل 2010)

*مطلوب تصميم يا اهل الخبرة*

]السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته ممكن اطلب تصميم لمنزل واجهة واحدة بطابقين مساحته 188 متر مربع اذا لم يكن طلبي كبيرا جزاك الله كل الخيرالعرض 10متروالطول18.8متر علما انني اريد طابق ارضي يحتوي على مطبخ لا يقل عن 3.5على8متروصالون ومجلس للنساءوحمامين وفناءو الطابق العلوي يكون يحتوي على 4غرف نوم وحمام وغرفة للملابس وشكرا للاهتمام و طرح الموضوع
:55::55:


----------



## khaled2073 (9 أبريل 2010)

مطلوب بحث عن الحوائط الزجاجية من حيث طريقة التنفيذ ومراحله


----------



## arch hady (9 أبريل 2010)

ياريت ياجماعة لو حد عنده بلانات لوحدات سكنية (فيلل دوبلكس _ شقق فندقية مجمعة على بطاريات_ وحدات سكنية )| يعرفنى لانى محتاجها ضرورى


----------



## archiseymore (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم يا جماعة......عندي مشروع نادي للفروسية (عاااااااااااااااااجل ) واريد كل ما يتعلق بتصميم هدا المشروع منفضلكم في اقرب وقت .


----------



## reem essawy (12 أبريل 2010)

ارجووووووووووووكم ساااااااعدووووني
انا عاوزه اي امثله للتصحيح الخداع البصري في العماره الحديثه
حيث اني لم اجد اي امثله عليهاااااااااا
وياريت لو بصور او اسكتشات
او حتى تساعدوني باسم المبنى بس وانا اكمل الباقي ارجووووووكم


----------



## Be Happy (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أريد تقفيل روف لشقة كيف وماهي طرق تقفيله 
الشقة بالتجمع الخامس في القاهرة 
وهل هناك قوانين تحد من ذلك مع العلم أن مساحة الروف 150 ومسموح بالبناء طوب 50 % و أريد تقفيل جناح نوم رئيسي (غرفة نوم وغرفة تغيير ملابس وحمام )فكيف أقفل جزء آخر من الروف من دون طوب وماهي اشتراطات ذلك ؟؟؟


----------



## الصامت 33 (13 أبريل 2010)

الســـــــــــلام عليكم 
لو سمحتو اريد تصميم منزل مكون دور واحد والمساحة 240متر مربع 
وشكرا


----------



## جبرئيل (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أرجو من الأخوة الكرام المساعدة 
السؤال الاول:
Explain the planning, design and construction processes and procedures a company undertakes in typical project 

السؤال الثاني
Give typical examples of the use of modern technology in the construction companies today


وشكرا


----------



## the stars (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا كتير لهاد الخدمة
انا عندي مشروع عيادة للاطفال 
بليز اللي عنده اي مشروع يساعدني
وشكرا كتييييييييييير


----------



## haboba (17 أبريل 2010)

يا ريت لو حد بيقدر يساعدني بطرق فرش المساكن من نمط الستديو حنتقل على شقة جديدة ستديو وماني عارفة كيف أفرشها هي عبارة عن مطبخ أميركي وغرفة كبيرة نسبياً كيف فيني حط غرفة النوم مع الجلوس بنفس الوقت يكون بينهم فصل ولو بسيط ...يا ريت يللي عندو مساقط أو صور عن نمازج الفرش لمثل هذا النوع من الشقق يكرمني فيهم بلييييييييز...


----------



## بسمة الربيع (17 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع / فيلا صغيرة 

المساحة / 275 م
طول الارض //22 م
العرض / 12.5 م 
المتطلبات / ثلاث غرف نوم ، مطبخ ، حمام عائلي ، حمام لغرفة النوم الرئيسي ، حمام للضيوف ، حمام الجنينة ، غرفة معيشة ، غرفة استقبال للضيوف .
- الارتداد المسموح بة/ ( 1.5م) او 2 م من الطابق الارضي ونصف متر من الاعلى او متر .
- الارض تطل على شارع عرضها 8م ، الرجاء محاولة استغلال اكثر شيء للجنينة 
- اتجاة الارض شمال جنوب اي تطل على الشارع من جهة الشمال .
- البناء نرجوا ان يكون في جهة الجنوب والجنينة امامية .
- تصميم البوابة في المنتصف مع مكان للمركبة وذلك لوجود اشجار مزروعة . 
- البناء يتكون من طابقين مع امكانية بناء ستة طوابق في المستقبل .
الرجاء ارسال اكثر من تصميم للذي يحب المساعدة او ارسالها للبريد اذا سمحت الادارة وشكرا ​


----------



## أحمد الفراتي (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو منك اخي الكريم ........شرح تفصيلي عن

فصل المواد بالهواء المضغوط باستخدام السايكلونات او في حجرة الفصل

جزاك الله خيرا .............. ارجو من كل من يقرأ الموضوع يبحث لي عنه
لاني محتاجه باسرع ما يمكن 

شكرا لكم


----------



## EBNALHODA (18 أبريل 2010)

سلام عليكم

تعبت لما حصلت أمل منكم للمساعدة لما شفت هالموضوع 

عندي ارض 800 متر مربع
35 طول × 23 عرض
على شارع واحد

وناوي أبني فيلا تحفة
وبما إن المساحة كبيرة نوعا ما فحاب أعمل فيلا وامامها حديقة 

أريد يكون فيها سرداب ( قبو ) للترفيه
بركة سباحة سواء في الحديقة أو في القبو
أريد فيها أقل شي 5 غرف والأهم إن الماستر تكون كبيرة جدا وحمامها كبير أيضا
مطبخ مفتوح داخلي 
ملحق مع مطبخ 
والأهم هو الواجهة الفخمة 

كراج لسيارتين 

يا ريت ألقى المساعدة منكم


----------



## رهوف (18 أبريل 2010)

*ممكن تساعدونى بأى معلومات عن مراكز البصريات دورت وما لقيت 
ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## طرموم1 (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اتقدم بالشكر للأخوة المهندسين على توفيرهم لطلبات الاعضاء وهذه خدمة جليله يقدمونها فأسأل الله العظيم أن يكتب لهم بها جزيل الاجر والثواب .
انا طالب في قسم العمارة وعندنا مشروع عمارة سكنية من نوع منحدرات قطّاعي وبحثت في النت كثير بس مالقيت اي معلومات عن هذا الاموضوع أو بالاصح لم أوفق في العثور على المعلومات واتمنى من الاوة المهنسين توفير اي معلومات عن هذا المشروع ولهم الجزاء من عند رب العالمين ليس لانقل المشاريع كما هي وإنما لأتعلم منها لأن المشاهدة هي منهاج المعماري . 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## هناء علي (19 أبريل 2010)

_السلام عليكم, _
طالبة مجستير تبحث عن فكرة او موضوع الرسالة في تخصص (أدارة هندسية) .انا في حيرة حقيقية ولا توجد اي فكرة عندي عن كيفية البدء اوالبحث والوقت مش في صالحي من حيث الرسوم المالية .ياريت الي عنده موضوع او فكرة ابدأ بها البحث يساعدني وجزاكم الله كل الخير. 
_  والسلام عليكم_


----------



## assoma75 (20 أبريل 2010)

*ساعدونى عشان اشتغل*

انا مهندس مدنى موجود فى دبى ومعايا ماجستير فى خواص واختبارات المواد ومش لاقى شغل دلوقتى خالص الا مكتب فنى وانا عمرى ما اشتغلت مكتب فنى انا كنت بشتغل فى معمل ابحاث يعنى اطلب منكم لو سامحتم تساعدونى بالمعلومات اللى تخلينى انجح فى مقابلة عمل مهندس مكتب فنى لانى الان بدون عمل وجزاكم الله عنى الف خير


----------



## murad777 (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته انا محتاج مخططات لقرية سياحية او منتجع سياحي ويستحسن لو على البحر, ولكم من جزيل الشكر والعرفان..........


----------



## احمد ع العريفي (20 أبريل 2010)

*مطلوب تصميم داخلي لصالون تجميل نسائي*

أسكن بمدينة جده - السعوديه : - لدي شقة مكونة من خمسة غرف أصغرها 4*4 متر واكبرها 5*6 متر ومطبخ و3 حمامات وصالة مدخل 5*5 متر دور أرضي 0 
أرغب بتحويلها لصالون تجميل نسائي ومخيطه 
أرجو مساعدتي بتصميم رخيص وكويس وملفت للنظر ولا يمنع من تخصيص ركن ( كافتيريا ) 
وشكرا 
ملاحظه : العمارة 3 طوابق وروف 
 النظام هنا يسمح لصوالين التجميل بالدور الأرضي فقط وبباب مستقل خلاف باب العمارة الرئيسي 0 سلام :87:


----------



## احمد ع العريفي (21 أبريل 2010)

*مطلوب تصميم عماره*

سلام 
عندي بجده بحي( الفيصلية 2 )  أرض مساحتها 551,15 متر مربع واجهة واحده غربية 0 
أرغب عمل تصميم لعمارة من ثلاث طوابق وفوقها فيلا من دورين 0 
_مواصفات الأدوار 1 , 2 , 3_ 
يحتوي الدور على ثلاث شقق ومكان المصعد الخاص بالفيلا فقط ( يفتح فقط بالرابع والخامس )


_مواصفات الفيلا_ : الأرضي ( الرابع ) استقبال رجال منفصل بحمامها والسفره واستقبال نساء منفصل بحمام وواحد غرفة نوم ضيوف بحمامها ومطبخ مفتوح الواجهة ومطبخ خارجي مربوط بالفيللا 0
 الطابق الثاني بالفيللا ( الخامس ) بالعماره 1- جناح نوم رئيسي بغرفة الملابس والجلسة الخاصة والنوم 
عدد - 3 غرف نوم إثنين مشتركات بحمام واحد وواحده بحمام مستقل 
الزايد من مساحة الدورالثالث يكون تراس او بلكونه إن امكن ذلك 

المطلوب المخطط وممول شريك


----------



## بنت معمار (21 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى انكم تساعدونى في تفاصيل نافوره داخليه ولكم خالص الشكر والامتنان


----------



## الرجل الفضى (21 أبريل 2010)

*ياليت تساعدونى بتصميم*

اهلا بكم كيف حالكم ان شاء الله بالف صحة وعافية 
اتمنى ان اجد تصميم ونموذج لفيلا بمساحة 1500 متر مربع 
ياريت تفيدونى بها ولكم خالص الشكر


----------



## ammy_saeed (21 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

السادة المهندسين الأفاضل الرجاء المساعدة فى تصميم قطعة ارض ومعلوماتها كالتالى
المساحة 180 م مربع تشبه المستطيل الى حد ما
تطل على 3 شوارع -اولا واجهة قبلية 12 م تطل على شارع رئيسى عرضه 50 م
ثانيا واجهة شرقية 14 م تطل شارع عرضه 12 م
ثالثا واجهة بحرية 12 م تطل على شارع عرضه 6 م 
الناحية الغربية جار بعمق 16 م
الوتر من الزاواية الغربية القبلية(ملاصقة للجار) الى الزاوية الشرقية البحرية طوله( اى هذا الوتر)= 20 م
والمطلوب افضل عدة تصاميم لهذه القطعة لتكون كالتالى
*باب فى كل ناحية
*المدخل الرئيسى من الشارع الرئيسى القبلى(عرض الشارع 50 م) او من الشارع الشرقى ( عرض الشارع 12م)
*شقتين فى كل دور متساويتين 
*كل شقة عبارة عن 3غرف وصالة ومطبخ وحمام
*الحصول على اقل مساحة ممكنة للمناور حيث ان القطعة تطل على 3 شوارع كما هو موضح مسبقا
*التصميم يحتوى على بلكونات على شكل تراس
*مساحتى الشقتين متساويتين بما فيها الطاير
وبارك الله فيكم ولكم وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسانتكم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد سعادة (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم بدي اغلبكو معي 
كيف ممكن احسب موقع جهاز خلوي عن طريق الترددات الخارجة من البرج


----------



## azoooz_masareha (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....

اقدم لكم طلبي هذا واتمنى منكم مساعدتي بقدر ماتستطيعون وبإسرع وقت ممكن..
أريد تصميم مخطط دور واحد لمنزلي..
مساحة الأرض 40في 30 متر
أريد المخطط 15في 15 متر
ثلاثة مداخل.. مدخل للرجال ...مدخل للنساء .. مدخل للدرج ويدخل للعمارة..
مجلس رجال 5/4
غرفة طعام 4/4
مجلس نساء4/5
صالة طولها ممتاز مطلة على جهة
غرفة نوم رئيسئة 4/5 مع حمامها
غرفة نوم أطفال 4/4 أو 4/5
الصك على الأرض موجود والإرتدادات ممتازة ..
مجموع الحمامات 3 أكرمكم الله​


----------



## رٍحٍـٍـيــٍَِﮯـٍـل (25 أبريل 2010)

لاهنتو ابي مخططات لفلل راقيه على الطراز الكويتي سوى من دور او دورين


----------



## فهد8888 (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن المساعده في تصاميم استراحه عائليه فخمه دور واحد مسطح 600 متر وصالات استقبال مساحات كبيره ومشكورين


----------



## architect4ever (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم : أخواني الكرام
ارجو الاطلاع علي موقعي الشخصي : www.mgamal9000.jeeran.com
والتواصل معي عن طريق رقم الجوال 0548767728 لاني غير متواجد دائما علي النت
وشكراااا ............م.جمال


----------



## hayder2010 (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد تقرير عن اختبار الصدم وتقرير عن اللباب في صناديق المقالبة ( بلسباكة الرملية) بأسرع وقت واكون شاكرا لكم


----------



## hozak_max (3 مايو 2010)

*فندق منحدر*

رجاء ساعدونى فى منشروع فندق فى منطقة منحدرة (فندق منحدر)


----------



## صقرقريش (10 مايو 2010)

تكفون ابي ترفعون هالموضوع مرة بعد 
*مشروع بريمافيرا كامل بالموارد (infra works)*


----------



## هالــة (12 مايو 2010)

يعطيكم العافية 

انا طالبة في نهاية المستوى رابع هندسة معمارية 

ارجو منكم تزيدي بافكار لمشروع تخرج على ان تكون افكار جديدة

وشكرا لكم *


----------



## طارق أحمد مالى (13 مايو 2010)

برجاء المساعدة لبرنامج حساب الشدة الخشبية للسقف


----------



## sahar awadalla (17 مايو 2010)

*تصاميم للمستشفيات*

أرجوك ياأخي ساعدني في أيجاد هذه التصاميم كما أني أريد المقارنه بين المباني الخرسانيه والمباني المكونه من الاستيل


----------



## sarhn (18 مايو 2010)

ارجو المساعدة من الاساتذة المهندسين المعماريين 
لدي قطعة ارض 180 متر مربع 10م واجهة *17م عمق واحتاج الى تصميم عربي للطابق الارضي 
مع الشكر والامتنان


----------



## hafoz79 (1 يونيو 2010)

hozak_max قال:


> رجاء ساعدونى فى منشروع فندق فى منطقة منحدرة (فندق منحدر)



please check the attachments,

sorry i do not have arabic keyboard


----------



## حاليمة (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا طالبة بالسنه الرابعة تهيئة عمرانية تخصص وسط حضري العام الجي اعرض رسالة التخرج انا اتمنى اعمل بحثي في الرسالة الخاصة بالتخرج على موضوع تأثير الأبراج على مدينة (مثلا دبي او الشارقه ....) اتمنى تعطوني رأيكم في هذا الموضوع وتساعدوني وشكرا


----------



## hafoz79 (1 يونيو 2010)

faten11 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني عندي مشروع تخرج مكتبة مركزية ف يا ريت اللي عنده شي يساعدني و لكم جزيل الشكر



if you still need these plans tell me


----------



## hafoz79 (1 يونيو 2010)

حاليمة قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالبة بالسنه الرابعة تهيئة عمرانية تخصص وسط حضري العام الجي اعرض رسالة التخرج انا اتمنى اعمل بحثي في الرسالة الخاصة بالتخرج على موضوع تأثير الأبراج على مدينة (مثلا دبي او الشارقه ....) اتمنى تعطوني رأيكم في هذا الموضوع وتساعدوني وشكرا



ya ret teshra7y akter 3shan neqdar nesa3dek.


----------



## ليلك5 (1 يونيو 2010)

*(("السلام عليكم,
تحيه لكل المهندسين على المواضيع الرائعه التي تروي عطش اي فضولي او مهتم لا يعرف الكثير ويبحث عن خيارات متالقه.:75:
انا عضوه جديده واطلب المساعده من المبدعين, انا انوي ان ابني بيت العمر, واريد شيئا ابداعيا يلبي احتياجاتي وعائلتي. اريد تصميم لبيت بمساحة بين 350-400 م2 , الواجهه الشماليه تطل على شارع ومن المفروض ان تكون واجهه تجاريه (محلات للايجار ), من الجهه الجنوبيه واجهة المنزل مطله على شارع ايضا لكنها بعيده عنه لانها من المفترض ان تكون حديقه ومدخل البيت.
ملاحظه : احتاج ان يكون البيت معزول تماما عن المحلات, وان يكون مقسما من الداخل الى ثلاثة مستويات وليس دورين بدرج عال, بل عدد 4-12 درجه بين كل مستوى والاخر!!
هل يستطيع احد مساعدتي؟؟؟!! فانا لا اجد ما اريد:18:

شكرا في كل الاحوال:56:"))*

بقول اخ وائل ايراجون هذا كان طلبي بالمنتدى وما حد عبرني!! تقدر انت تساعدني؟​


----------



## sahar17 (18 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد المساعدة في معلومان وصور وامثلة مشابهة ومساقط لتصميم البنك المركزي
وايضا اريد معلومات واسس تصميم مجمع محاكم وصور وامثلة مشابهة


----------



## mohamedanwarnor (18 يونيو 2010)

*مطلوب منظور هندسي لو سمحتم*

المسموح به 4 أدوار + أرضي + بدروم
لا يوجد به تجاري
المساحه المسموح بالبناء عليها 60% و الباقي ممكن خدمات كما هو موضح بالرسم المرفق
كلما اتسم بالفخامه المعقوله كان أفضل


----------



## ادم الطويل (19 يونيو 2010)

*نريد منكم ان تعطونا كتب مدنية اللى بريد ادم*

]نريد منكم ان تعطونا كتب مدنية اللى بريد ادم


----------



## بداية طموح (19 يونيو 2010)

مجهود عظيم تشكرون عليه
بس عندي طلب صغير عاوز اسم مبنى مشهور عشان اعيد رسمه كمنظور فياريت يكون المبنى مشهور وفنفس الوقت رسمه سهل مش صعب
شكرا مقدما


----------



## فارس البديعة (19 يونيو 2010)

مطلوب مخطط استراحة


----------



## اديب1974 (26 أغسطس 2010)

*مساعده يا جماعه.......*

السلام عليكم جميعا وجعل الله اجركم في ميزان حسناتكم
فتحت مكتب هندسه معماريه جديد ورزقني الله بتخطيط حديقة حيوانات مصغره بحجم 60 دونم والارض بشكل مستطيل .وليس لي ادنى فكره عن تخطيط هذا المشروع..وفعلا بدأت بجمع المعلومات والمعطيات اللازمه للتخطيط وها انا اتوجه لحضراتكم بمساعدتي بجمع الابحاث عن تخطيط حديقة حيوانات


----------



## halloween044044 (28 أغسطس 2010)

أنا أريد أن أشتري جهاز مساحي مستعمل ونظيف


----------



## طالب بهندسة (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالبأنهيت الفرقة الاعدادية بكلية الهندسة و يجب ان اختار التخصص الذي اريد دراسته وقد فكرت بقسم العمارة ولكني اريد معرفة هل يجب ان يكون لدي قدرات خاصة للالتحاق بهذا التخصص وكيف يمكنني ان اتعرف على هذه القدرات وهل فرص العمل متوافرة وبمرتبات جيدة او يمكنها ان تتحسن مع الخبرة في مصر وغيرها من الدول العربية وهل فرص عمل مهندسي القوى والالات الكهربائية افضل حيث اني امام اخيار بين هذين القسمين وشكراحيث ان فرص العمل تحسم احيانا هذه الحالات في الوقت الحاضر :84:


----------



## إسماعيل البشير (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
في البداية أرحب بك إخواني وأشكركم على هذا المنتدى الأكثر من رائع 
أنا أبحث عن تصاميم مدن أو متاحف علوم في العالم 
أتمنى من يجد أي شيء حول هذا المجال أن يفيدنا به 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابراهيم رصد (1 سبتمبر 2010)

يا جماعه محتاج فيديوهات شرح في تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه في التخطيط العمرانى


----------



## memories (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا على هذا الموضوع المميز والرائع
انا طالبة جديدة في الهندسة المعمارية بالاضافة انا عضوة جديدة انا محتاجة وبشدة الى بلوكات اوتوكاد للمستشفيات كل ما يخص المستشفى من الاجهزة والاثاث والاشخاص (الاطباء و المرضى) وبالاخص تكون البلوكات 3dلاني بحثت كثيرا لكن دون جدوى بالاضافة الى بلوكات لاسواق شعبية قديمة (اشخاص اثاث او اي شي) شكرا على تعاونكم الرائع وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## زياد صافي (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم , ارجو المساعده في انشاء مشغل لصناعه الطائرات الورقيه باشكال والوان مختلفه واحجام متعددة
وتزويدي بالمعلومات التي تتعلق بهذا المشروع . مع الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## فتى الكهول (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

كل رمضان والجميع بخير 

ارغب بمخطط لفلة سكنية من دورين ( تحت استقبال وفوق غرف نوم ) بما لا يزيد من 450 م 

الارض 30 / 24 [ 24 على الشارع ] الارض شمالية 

 .. وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## chamil (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا على هذا الموضوع المميز والرائع
يا جماعه محتاج فيديوهات شرح في 3ds MAX 2011
شكرا على تعاونكم الرائع وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## بنت الأزهر (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*بنت الأزهر*

السلام عليكم
اولا:بجد الموضوع جميل وربنا يجزيكم خير عليه
ثانيا:انا لسه عضو جديد وكنت اتمنى تساعدونى:11::11::11:
انا فى سنه تانيه تخطيط وكنت عايزه اعرف طريقه اقدر احسن بيها الفرى هاند بتاعى وكمان اسرع ايدى فى الرسم:63::63::63::63:
فلوحد يقولى مواقع ممكن تفدنى او كورسات معينه ممكن اخدها يبقى جزاكم الله خيرا:7::7::7::7:
وكل سنه وانتم طيبين


----------



## ريمي جاد نور (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مرحبا .. الشكر الجزيل على هذا الباب القيم و هذه الفرصة الرائعة للإفادة و الاستفادة ... أرجو العون بمخططات و اشتراطات تصميم محططات الوقود ....و مواقف و مرآب السيارات ....إضافة لمباني خدمة السيارات (مشحم ..مغسل ...الخ ) و لكم بالغ الاحترام و التقدير ......


----------



## hanndo (3 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو المساعده
احتاج الى بعض المخططات و البلانات و المساقط الافقيه لبرج سكنى على مسطح ارض 1240 متر و صافى مسطح الدور المتكرر 820 متر مربع من المبانى مقسمه على 6 او 7 شقق سكنيه فى الدور 
من يستطيع المساعده ارجوه الا يبخل عليا لانى تعبت فى البحث على الجوجل و مش لاقى حاجه


----------



## shams 777 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_
_انا فى هندسه قوى كهربيه اخدت دورات تركيبات وplc محتاجه للتدريب العملى عليهم ياريت لوحد يرفعلى لينك اقدر من خلاله اتمرن ع اللى اخدته_
_وشكراااا_


----------



## أم حقب (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*ضروري*

السلام عليكم 

اريد تصميم احترافي لبيت من دور واحد علما بان مساحة الارض (( 648 متر مربع ))

المطلوب : مجلس رجال . مقلط او مايسمي غرفة طعام رجال . دورة مياة رجال . 

مجلس نساء . دورة مياة نساء 

صالة معيشة جزء منها سفرة طعام

غرفة نوم رئيسية بدورة مياة ومكان مخصص للملابس . 3 غرف نوم بدورة مياة 

مطبخ بمساحة (( 4 × 6 )) . غرفة للغسيل . ومستودع صغير . بجانبة غرفة خادمة

جراج بالخارج 



ملاحظات هامة : كلا من المجالس وغرف النوم تكون مساحتها كبيرة نوعا ما

وصالة المعيشة تتوسط البيت . وتكون ذات اطلالة جميلة علما بان الارض مستطيلة الشكل 

طول الارض = (( 31 م )) وعرضها 20 م وهي تقع على شارعين


----------



## أم حقب (4 سبتمبر 2010)

يا جماعة وين الردوووووووووووووود ؟


----------



## .lana sr (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع 
ساعدنى بليسسس..... اريد امثلة مشبهة للمشروع المركز ابحاث والدراسات البحرية اشكرك


----------



## bilal_sayed1 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*طلب مساعدة ضرورية*

السلام عليكم

كنت قد وضعت موضوعا في القسم العام طالبا الكساعدة ولكن احدا لم يهتم
الموضوع هو:
"*السلام عليكم ايها المهندسين والمشرفين

انا بصراحة عندي سؤال بسيط
"انا اشتريت مؤخرا شقة في بناية سكنية ولكن لم تعجبني تقسيمة الغرف. اذا اعطيتكم خريطة الشقة الخارجية والخريطة بحسب التقسيم الحالي, فهل تستطيعون من خبرتكم الواسعة ان تقترحوا لي تقسيمة افضل للمنزل؟؟؟"

هذه صورة مخطط البيت







وهذا الرابط لتحميل الصورة + الخريطة مرسومة على الاوتوكاد اذا احببت التغيير فيها

*http://www.mediafire.com/file/otm3bagq8cv246y/maps.rar* 

يا شباب انا مستعجل كثيرا على ردودكم كي ابدأ العمل فيها ومشكورين حميعا




*


----------



## عبيراليمامة (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا للموضوع و لدي سؤال لم اجد اجابته في الموقع ، اطلب المساعدة وهو :

كم تبلغ قوة المكائن الزراعية مثل بنيمار وفولفو من حصان ، وكم سرعتهما في الدقيقية الواحدة ؟

مع الشكر لكل من يجد لي إجابة ومع أصدق الدعوات*​


----------



## هاودين (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك اللة خير ا عنا*​


----------



## evew (14 سبتمبر 2010)

انا طالبة مشروع تخرجي عن اكاديمية الطيران اريد مساعدتكم (صور امثلة مشابهة المخططات اطاريح طلاب)ارجوكم محتاج لمساعدتكم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سحاب25 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اذا ممكن المساعدة في اقتراح تصاميم للقبة السداسية داخل الصالة (الدرج وسط الصالة )الاطوال 2.50*2.50م


----------



## hafoz79 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

اختى العزيزة ....انصحك بالذهاب لمكتب هندسى فى مدينتك....لأن موضوع تصميم بيت مش بالسهولة اللى انتم بتتخيلوها....انا مهندس معمارى ولكن بنحتاج تفاصيل كتير ومعلومات كتير عشان نقدر نصمم بيت ...وفى حاجة تانية ...تصميم بيت لازم يكون بمقابل اختى العزيزة...عشان كده انصحك بالذهاب لمكتب هندسى توفيرا لوقتك ...كل عام وانتى بخير



ليلك5 قال:


> *(("السلام عليكم,
> تحيه لكل المهندسين على المواضيع الرائعه التي تروي عطش اي فضولي او مهتم لا يعرف الكثير ويبحث عن خيارات متالقه.:75:
> انا عضوه جديده واطلب المساعده من المبدعين, انا انوي ان ابني بيت العمر, واريد شيئا ابداعيا يلبي احتياجاتي وعائلتي. اريد تصميم لبيت بمساحة بين 350-400 م2 , الواجهه الشماليه تطل على شارع ومن المفروض ان تكون واجهه تجاريه (محلات للايجار ), من الجهه الجنوبيه واجهة المنزل مطله على شارع ايضا لكنها بعيده عنه لانها من المفترض ان تكون حديقه ومدخل البيت.
> ملاحظه : احتاج ان يكون البيت معزول تماما عن المحلات, وان يكون مقسما من الداخل الى ثلاثة مستويات وليس دورين بدرج عال, بل عدد 4-12 درجه بين كل مستوى والاخر!!
> ...


----------



## hafoz79 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

طالب بهندسة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالبأنهيت الفرقة الاعدادية بكلية الهندسة و يجب ان اختار التخصص الذي اريد دراسته وقد فكرت بقسم العمارة ولكني اريد معرفة هل يجب ان يكون لدي قدرات خاصة للالتحاق بهذا التخصص وكيف يمكنني ان اتعرف على هذه القدرات وهل فرص العمل متوافرة وبمرتبات جيدة او يمكنها ان تتحسن مع الخبرة في مصر وغيرها من الدول العربية وهل فرص عمل مهندسي القوى والالات الكهربائية افضل حيث اني امام اخيار بين هذين القسمين وشكراحيث ان فرص العمل تحسم احيانا هذه الحالات في الوقت الحاضر :84:



http://www.ar.engineering-portal.com/showthread.php?t=1002
شوف اللينك ده وبالتوفيق


----------



## hafoz79 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بداية طموح قال:


> مجهود عظيم تشكرون عليه
> بس عندي طلب صغير عاوز اسم مبنى مشهور عشان اعيد رسمه كمنظور فياريت يكون المبنى مشهور وفنفس الوقت رسمه سهل مش صعب
> شكرا مقدما



المتحف المصرى مبنى جميل جدا وبسيط....بالتوفيق


----------



## hafoz79 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

اديب1974 قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا وجعل الله اجركم في ميزان حسناتكم
> فتحت مكتب هندسه معماريه جديد ورزقني الله بتخطيط حديقة حيوانات مصغره بحجم 60 دونم والارض بشكل مستطيل .وليس لي ادنى فكره عن تخطيط هذا المشروع..وفعلا بدأت بجمع المعلومات والمعطيات اللازمه للتخطيط وها انا اتوجه لحضراتكم بمساعدتي بجمع الابحاث عن تخطيط حديقة حيوانات



تصميم حدائق الحيوان من المشروعات الشيقة جدا حيث أنها تحتوى على جميع تخصصات العمارة فى مشروع واحد فحديقة الحيوان تحتاج فى المقام الأول تخطيط معمارى ثم تصميم معمارى ثم تفاصيل تنفيذية ثم لاند سكيب ....ولكن للأسف فى عالمنا العربى نفتقد مصادر تصميم مشروع حديقة حيوانات...لذلك انصحك بالبحث فى المراجع الأجنبية....على فكرة مشروع تخرجى كان حديقة حيوانات

هاذكرلك عدة نقاط ممكن تكون بداية لك

-تصنيف حديقة الحيوان من حيث المساحة ...توجد ثلاث أنواع (كبير-متوسط-صغير) 
-تصنيف من حيث نوعها ..هل هى متخصصة فى نوع محدد ام اكتر من نوع
-تصنيف من حيث عرض الحيوانات هل مجرد اقفاص للعرض ام تفاعلية مع الجمهور...
-تصنيف من حث عدد الزوار...
-كيفية دخول وخروج الطعام للحيوانات
-المنطقة الإدارية.
-اماكن الترفيه والبيع للجمهور واكشاك الخدمة والحمامات والمطاعم للجمهور.
-المدخل وعرض خرائط توضيحية للجمهور لتسهيل الحركة
-هل يوجد وسيلة نقل داخلى ام لا
-توفير عامل الامان للحيوان وللزوار وخصوصا الاطفال
فى البداية انصحك تعمل زوننج للأرض وتحدد منطقة لكل استخدام وبعد كده تشوف احتياجات ومتطبات كل قسم ...كده هايبقى اسهل...ولو احتجت معلومات ادق راسلنى عالخاص...بالتوفيق


----------



## hafoz79 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ابراهيم رصد قال:


> يا جماعه محتاج فيديوهات شرح في تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه في التخطيط العمرانى



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL1SKqtWB9Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EXMxOt_5J4&feature=related


----------



## hafoz79 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

memories قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا على هذا الموضوع المميز والرائع
> انا طالبة جديدة في الهندسة المعمارية بالاضافة انا عضوة جديدة انا محتاجة وبشدة الى بلوكات اوتوكاد للمستشفيات كل ما يخص المستشفى من الاجهزة والاثاث والاشخاص (الاطباء و المرضى) وبالاخص تكون البلوكات 3dلاني بحثت كثيرا لكن دون جدوى بالاضافة الى بلوكات لاسواق شعبية قديمة (اشخاص اثاث او اي شي) شكرا على تعاونكم الرائع وجزاكم الله الف خير



موجود عندى ولكن مساحتهم ممكن تكون كبيرة...ابعتى لى ايميلك على الخاص وانا هابعتلك بلوكات كتييييييييييييييير


----------



## hafoz79 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

shams 777 قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_
> _انا فى هندسه قوى كهربيه اخدت دورات تركيبات وplc محتاجه للتدريب العملى عليهم ياريت لوحد يرفعلى لينك اقدر من خلاله اتمرن ع اللى اخدته_
> _وشكراااا_



اختى العزيزة هنا قسم الهندسة المعمارية....ابحثى فى قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## hafoz79 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ريمي جاد نور قال:


> مرحبا .. الشكر الجزيل على هذا الباب القيم و هذه الفرصة الرائعة للإفادة و الاستفادة ... أرجو العون بمخططات و اشتراطات تصميم محططات الوقود ....و مواقف و مرآب السيارات ....إضافة لمباني خدمة السيارات (مشحم ..مغسل ...الخ ) و لكم بالغ الاحترام و التقدير ......



هاتلاقى كل الكلام ده فى نويفرت او تايم سيفر


----------



## hafoz79 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

bilal_sayed1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كنت قد وضعت موضوعا في القسم العام طالبا الكساعدة ولكن احدا لم يهتم
> الموضوع هو:
> ...



لازم الاول تعرفنا اماكن الاعمدة يا باشا....بالتوفيق


----------



## sma y k (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين اعطائي افكار وعناوين لمشروع تخرج في مجال هندسة الطرق بحيث يكون المشروع دراسة وليس تصميم ارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فؤاد لعجال (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مباردة رائعة منك اخي الكركيم 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdlhkim (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع
ياريت اي حاجه على القاعات الرياضيه والملاعب من حيث اسس التصميم


----------



## lordsmarty (28 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اسمي احمد وانا طالب هندسة ميكانيك بجامعة دمشق 
لو سمحتو يا ريت حدا يساعدني في موضوع لحام الانابيب النفطية الموجودة تحت الماء لانو هاد موضوع كتير مهم وياريت تلاقولي اجابة عنو ولكم جزيل الشكر .....


----------



## samir hammani (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*مسعدة من فضلكم*

*إخوة الأعزاء أنا مهندس معماري تخرجت مند سنة 2007, كنت أعمل سابقا في مكتب دراسات معمارية لكني الآن بدون عمل بحثت عن عمل في القطاع العام (لدى الدولة) لكني لم أجد, حاولت فتح مكتب خاص لكن وجود أصحاب المكاتب التي تتعامل بالرشوة وما شابه ذالك استحودو على كل المشاريع**...... *

*طلبي من الإخوة الأعزاء المشورة أو ادلالي على طريقة يمكن لمهندس معماري أن يكسب منها رزق*


----------



## eng_fatoooma (1 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام عليكم يا شباب 
اولا احب اشككركم ع المجهود الججبار لمساعدتنا

انا بكاليريوس عماره ومشروعي مستشفي اورام
وكنت محتاجه مساقط افقيه وافكار مختلفه ياريت ضروري ارجوكوا لانه خلاص تهت من كتر البحث بدون اي فائده

ولكم جزيل الشكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

بس بلليييييييييييز محتاجه اي شيء عن مستشفيات الاورام في اسرع وقت


----------



## أغيد الفرا (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*الأخ bilal_sayed1

أين أماكن الأعمدة ؟*​


----------



## بريق القمر (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة بالحصول على فيلا طابقين بنظام سوري - مساقط وواجهات على الاتوكاد


----------



## theblackangel87 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

توبيك جدا حلو ممتاز


----------



## Hanan.ID (3 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم .. يعطيكم الف عافيه على متابعة الموضوع

عندي طلب واتمنى تساعدوني لاني تعبببببببببببت وانا ابحث وخلاص ماعندي وقت
انا سنه خامسه interior design
وهالسمستر الفاينل بروجكت .. طبعا مفتوح لنا اي شي ممكن نسويه 

فتعبت وانا ابحث عن مشروع حلو ومميز واقدر ابدع فيه .. اكيد عندكم خبره او اي احد ممكن يكتب مشروع تخرجه كان ايش ممكن اخذ فكره .. ونووعا ما احنا مو عماره اغلب المواضيع هنا عماره اكثر من انها تصميم داخلي

بلييييييز استنى ارائكم وافكاركم ياليت تساعدوني


----------



## alialahnomi (7 أكتوبر 2010)

انا خيج هندسه كهربائيه قسم الباور هذه السنه ان شاء الله اريد المساعده في اسم مشروع تخرج بإستخدام gis


----------



## abdelmomen88 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

* أنا في حاجة إلى معلومات ومذكرات و مخططات لمراكز و مجمعات الترفيهية 
 ​تجاري و ثقافي 
*


----------



## eng.donia (16 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم.............. ممكن حد يعرفني اعمل بحث ازاي انا اولي عمارة و مطلوب مني بحث عن فيلا بالساحل الشمالي بس المشكلة اني مش عارفة ابدأ منين او اعمل ايه؟؟؟ او اكتب ايه في الاول و كمان عايزة بلانات لفلل ......


----------



## hema_halim (16 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد كتاب اولى مدنى structural


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مطلوب عدد واحد قراءة موضوع وفهم ما بداخله
مشكور


----------



## عراقية معمارية (16 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انه سنه ثالثة عمارة ومشروعنه مركز طبي رياضي
سؤالي ماهي الافكار اللي تتناسب مع المشروع


----------



## civil_mix (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
انا محتاج مسقط افقى معمارى اتوكاد لملعب سله او يد كامل بمرفقاته
احتاجه ضرورى جدا الان 
انا تخصص مدنى و ليس عماره
و مطلوب منى ان ابحث على هذا المسقط المعمارى من النت لكى اتطلع عليه و اعرف كيفيه تصميمه الانشائى فيما بعد
اتمنى ان تفيدونى افادكم الله و اعز بكم المسلمين
​*​


----------



## msmsms10 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن رسم تفصيلى لمشروع مول تجارى


----------



## msmsms10 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*ممكن رسم تفصيلى لمشروع مول تجارى *
[email protected]​


----------



## BUILDING (19 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك على هذا الطرح المميز ... 

انا احتاج مشروع مكتبة متكامل وهو مشروع تخرجي بإذن الله واريد مساعدتكم في ايجاد جميع المخطاطات لمشروع المكتبة laibrary بصيغة dwg وشكرا


----------



## THE CROW1 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخى المهندس وائل على البوست الرائع وانا عندى طلب ارجو الافادة:
*انا طالب فى السنه الرابعة هندسة عمارة عاوز اعمل مشروع التخرج ناطحة سحاب او ابراج وعايز منكم تساعدونى بمدى ببعض المخططات لناطحات سحاب او ابراج اذا امكن اخوانى فى الله ارجوكم وبسرعه اذا امكن ارجو المساعدة منكم.​*​
*​*​
*مع فائق احترامى لكم وشكرا.....​*​
​


----------



## جميل الامير (24 أكتوبر 2010)

:11:ماهي المساوى في المنشأة الحديدية steel structures ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mo7amed_zahran (24 أكتوبر 2010)

من فضلكم انا محتاج مخططات لصالات افراح خليجيه ضرورى


----------



## بريق القمر (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد المساعدة بالحصول على موقع عام لفيلا


----------



## معيويض (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن المساعدة في بحث مجمع محاكم


----------



## معيويض (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن المساعدة في بحث مشروع مجمع محاكم


----------



## الشفق الابيض (25 أكتوبر 2010)

انا احتاج مشروع مكتبة متكامل وهو مشروع تخرجي بإذن الله واريد مساعدتكم في ايجاد جميع المخطاطات لمشروع المكتبة laibrary بصيغة dwg وشكرا


----------



## mido30303 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاتة
تحية طيبة للجميع

انا محمد بعمل بمجال حمامات السباحة و فى خدمة اى شخص يريد الامام بهذا الموضوع بس يبعت الاستفسار على الاميل علشان انا مش بعرف استخدم الرد او الاستفسار من على المنتدى لحد ما اعرف طريقة الاستخدام على المنتدى 
و اريد المساعد فى عمل جاكوزى هل يستخدم لة البلاور ام مفتاح الهواء و طريقة عمل اى منهما

ولكم جزير الشكر اميلى هو moonlight4046 على الياهو


----------



## moonday_20 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بليييييييييز بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ارجو مساعدتي انا عندي قطعة أرض مساحتها 400 متر مربع وأريد تساعدوني بمخططات وواجهات أمامية لبناء منزل جزاكم الله عني وعن اهلي كل خير.. :56:


----------



## عبدالرحمن زين (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بصراحه اللي خلاني اطلب الروح الحلوة اللي في المنتدي

كل سنه و انتو طيبين بمناسبة عيد الاضحي

اعاده الله علينا بالخير و اليمن و البركات
ارجو المساعده في بحث عن الاسقف و الارضيات و علاقتها بالعمارة الداخلية و الديكور (((( بالصور))))



جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الرحال الحزين (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

كل عام وانتم بخير ... عيد سعيد...

اشكركم على فتح هذا الموضوع لنا...

ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما...

وجزاكم الله كل الخير على مساعدتكم
وارغب منكم مساعدي فيما يلي
1-اهل اقدر احدد السرعات موتر تكييف شباكي حيث لا يوجد عليه دليل 
2-يوجد لدي ضاغط تكييف واريد تحديد c-r-sحيث لا يوجد عليه الخريطه


----------



## محمد حاسيم (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## محمد حاسيم (10 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
اريد كتاب عن تصميم المنشات الحديدية


----------



## صادق علي عاطف (10 نوفمبر 2010)

لوسمحتوا ساعدوني بمعلومات ومخططات مراكز ابحاث او كلية الدراسات البيئية


----------



## صادق علي عاطف (11 نوفمبر 2010)

لو تكرمتم ساعدوني في بحث العمارة الطينية في العالم


----------



## sami dira (18 نوفمبر 2010)

كيف نحضر المنزل للتدفئة المركزية( البناء +اماكن توزيع في الغرف)
وشكرررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## الشفق الابيض (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاتة
تحية طيبة للجميع*
*انا احتاج مشروع مكتبة عامة وهو مشروع تخرجي بإذن الله واريد مساعدتكم في ايجاد جميع المخطاطات لمشروع المكتبة laibrary بصيغة dwg وشكرا*​


----------



## kuwait.906 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطييييييييييييييكم العافيه و بجد ماقصرتو انا اول مره اشارك بالمنتدى انشالله اني اكون طالب خفيف عليكم بس عندي سؤال ابي اي فكره عن بيت لمعماري لمعماري او بيت تصميم لموسيقى او لنحات يعني ابي فكره كونسبت لتصميم فله يعني اخذ اي فكره و اجردها من خلالها اصمم بيت


----------



## kuwait.906 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

يعني احتاج مشروع لفله سكنيه و يعطييييييييييييييكم الف عافيه


----------



## في الصميم (19 نوفمبر 2010)

فضلا وليس أمراً ياليت تساعدوني في بحث تخرجي 

وهو عن الطاقة الإستيعابية للمدن للضرورة القصوى 

والله يجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## م.انسر (19 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن تساعدوني في الحصول على مباديء التصميم المعماري للابنيه السكنيه واكون ممنون من كل من يقدم المساعده

اخوكم م.انسر


----------



## نقطة بداية (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن طلب ضروري اذا ممكن 

انا محتاج لمدرس برنامج ارشيكاد خصوصي في الرياض ضروووري جدا

حاولت اني افهم من بعض الشرح الموجود في النت ولكن اريد مدرس ضروري جدا 

فأتمنى ممن يعرف احد يدرس الارشيكاد في الرياض انه يراسلني على الخاص


----------



## kuwait.906 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافيه ياليت متحرموني من فكرت مشروع فلهسكنيه بغيت الكونسبت الي يتكلم عن شكل الفله من plan يعني بيت لشخص رسام او نحات او لمعماري و ياليت تساعدوني ضاروري لان بعد يومين اببدي بالمشروع و حدييي متوهق لان مالقيت كونسبت و مشكووووووووورين


----------



## kuwait.906 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته ياليت تساعدوني بمشكلتي
ابي فكره تصميم فله على البحر تكون فكره الفله لفنان موسيقي او لمعماري لمعماري او لنحات يعني بين هالثلاث مواضيع وشكرااااا لحسن سماعكم مشكلتي


----------



## kuwait.906 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ياليت تساعدوني بغيت فكره عن فله مهندس معماري او موسيقى او نحات من plan و يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## كيليوباترا (20 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


أنا أول مرة أدخل المنتدى 

أدرس بقسم رياضيات تخصص إحصاء(أي ليس له علاقة بالهندسة )

ودي أصمم برجين بجوار بعضهم (25دور) ويكون بينهم برج صغير(يحتوي على 15دور) 

لكن ماني عارفة وشلون أعمل تخطيط مبسط 

حتى يتم تنفيذ فكرتي 

أتمنى منكم مساعدتي 

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو الحلا (21 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن مساعدة في عمل مجلس رجال ومقلط خارج البيت بديكور جميل 

والله يعطيكم العافية وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## م. مصطفى توفيق (23 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحتو رح اطلب طلب ونشاءالله ما يكون تقيل عليكون انا محتاج مكتبه 3 دي ماكس واشجار وماتيريال للفي راي رينندر...... وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أبحث عن تصاميم لعمارات و منازل بطابع إسلامي
شكرا لكم على ما تقومون به و بارك الله في جهدكم​


----------



## muneermakka (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اين اجد مخططات لاحياء سكنية


----------



## تدمر العالية (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ابي تصميم لغرفتين ومطبخ وحمامين وصالة وتكون احدى الغرف بدورة مياه خاصة مخصصة للنوم والحمام الآخر قريب من الغرفة الثانية لآنها حتكون خرفة ضيوف والغرف تكون 4م*5م والمطبخ 4م*4م والصالة تكون كمدخل وموزع قابل لتوسيع البيت في المستقبل من خلاله. ياليت بسرعة على البريد [email protected]
وشـــــــكــــراً,,,,,,,,


----------



## hafoz79 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

كيليوباترا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> أنا أول مرة أدخل المنتدى
> ...



انتم يا جماعة بتحسسونى انكم جايين عند ترزى.....انتم حتى لو رايحين لترزى بيبقى معاك القماش ومعاك المقاس ومعاك الموديل اللى عايز تفصله.......يعنى ايه تصميم برجين واحد كبير وواحد صغير من غير موقع ومن غير ابعاد ومن غير ميزانية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hafoz79 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

م. مصطفى توفيق قال:


> لو سمحتو رح اطلب طلب ونشاءالله ما يكون تقيل عليكون انا محتاج مكتبه 3 دي ماكس واشجار وماتيريال للفي راي رينندر...... وشكرا جزيلا



موجودة يا باشا بس الحاجات دى مساحتها بتبقى كبيرة جدا.....انصحك تنزل اللى انت عايزة من النت ابحث على جوووجل هايطلع لك حاجات كتير خصوصا موقع اسمه evermotion


----------



## hafoz79 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

عبد الله التونسي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أبحث عن تصاميم لعمارات و منازل بطابع إسلامي
> شكرا لكم على ما تقومون به و بارك الله في جهدكم​



شوف المرفقات يا ريت تكون مفيدة لك


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (24 نوفمبر 2010)

hafoz79 قال:


> شوف المرفقات يا ريت تكون مفيدة لك



حفظك الله و رعاك 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdelmomen88 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*urgent*

* أنا في حاجة إلى معلومات ومذكرات و مخططات لمراكز و مجمعات الترفيهية 
​تجاري و ثقافي
[email protected]
*


----------



## خالد جمعة علي محمد (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة وكل عام وانتم بخيرواعادة اللة علي الامة الاسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات ارجو المساعدة في الحصول علي مسطلحات بالغة الانجليزية في مجال الهندسة المعمارية والتصميم الداخلي واللة لايضيع اجر من احسن عملا واللة ولى التوفيق


----------



## m00n _7 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام والجميع بالف خير .
انا حبيت اساعد فى ارسال ملف وورد به مصطلحات باللغة الانجليزية ومترجمة بالعربية :15:وكذلك مصطلحات خاصة بالديكور رائعة جدا :7:.. المشكلة ماعرفت كيف اعمل ارفاق ملف ؟ :68: ؟؟ حولت ويقولى فى خطء:82:
رح احول مرة اخرى 
:81:


----------



## m00n _7 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

حصلت على هذا الرابط للمصطلحات المعمارية :14:

http://www.eng2all.com/vb/t25376.html


http://www.nourgulf.com/vb/showthread.php?p=117550 هذا رابط اخر ممتاز :16:
http://www.libyaforall.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4508

هذا رابط لمصطلحات الديكور بالانجليزى .. اتمنى ان اكون ساعدت ولو بشى بسيط للاستفادة :2:
:56:


----------



## m00n _7 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

اهم المصطلحات التي نتعامل معها في قسم العمارة 
المصطلحات التي نتعامل غالبا هي

--- Model = النموذج
--- Design = التصميم
--- System = المنظومة
--- Process = العمليات
--- Feed back-look = الدورة الاستدراكية
--- Environment = البيئة
--- Elements = العناصر
--- Relationships = العلاقات
--- Structure = البنية
--- Scale = مقياس
--- Aesthetics = الجمال
--- Ethics = الأخلاق
--- Logic = المنطق
--- Value = القيمة
--- Futures = المستقبل
--- Desires = رغبات
--- Goals = غايات
--- Objectives = أهداف
--- Needs = الاحتياجات
--- Means = وسائل
--- Evaluation = تقييم
--- Strategies = السياسات
--- Program = البرنامج
--- Scenario = سيناريو
--- Concept = فكرة
--- Variables = المتغيرات
--- Constraints = المحددات
--- Users Participation = مشاركة المستخدمين
--- Functions = وظيفة


----------



## hafoz79 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

m00n _7 قال:


> كل عام والجميع بالف خير .
> انا حبيت اساعد فى ارسال ملف وورد به مصطلحات باللغة الانجليزية ومترجمة بالعربية :15:وكذلك مصطلحات خاصة بالديكور رائعة جدا :7:.. المشكلة ماعرفت كيف اعمل ارفاق ملف ؟ :68: ؟؟ حولت ويقولى فى خطء:82:
> رح احول مرة اخرى
> :81:



جزاكى الله كل خير على روحك الجميلة ورغبتك لمساعدة الاخرين ...يا ريت كل النا س زيك.....بالنسبة لموضوع المرفقات هاحاول اعملك شرح بالصور يفيدك


----------



## m00n _7 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخى hafoz79 :84:
كنت اريد المساعدة :15: بس طلعت اانا اللى تبى مساعدة :11: ههههههههههههههههه :7:


----------



## عماد بن سعدي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*طلب كتاب حول المناطق الصناعية*

طلب كتاب حول المناطق الصناعية

منطقة صناعية أنموذج {الطرق،الأماكن العمومية،نوع البنايات}
تاريخها أسبابها
نشأتها، تعريفها، آثارها ،الحاجة اليها


----------



## fady-z (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*أرجو من مهندسينا الأعزاء تزويدي بمخططات لفلل على شكل دائري 

ولكم جزيل الشكر .*​


----------



## فتحي محمد87 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشاء اللة علي روعة التصميم


----------



## كمال_حامد (29 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا علي اهتمامك 
اريد جهاز معملي لصهر المعادن 300 الي 600 درجة مئؤية ولا بكون مكشوفا حتي لاتتاثر المصهورات بالهواء الجوي 
اعني اسم الجهاز و سعرة 
صغير الحجم ما امكن ذلك


----------



## hafoz79 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

kuwait.906 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته ياليت تساعدوني بمشكلتي
> ابي فكره تصميم فله على البحر تكون فكره الفله لفنان موسيقي او لمعماري لمعماري او لنحات يعني بين هالثلاث مواضيع وشكرااااا لحسن سماعكم مشكلتي


شوف كده الصور دى يا ريت تكون مفيدة لك





[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## م. مصطفى توفيق (1 ديسمبر 2010)

خواني حبايبي انا رح اطلب طلب صغير ويا ريت تساعدوني بالنسبه لماتيريال الفي راي انا نزلت ماتيريال من وقع بصيغة(mat) ونزلتها في material librareis تبع الماكس ولكن المشكلة عندما افتح الفايل من الماكس لا تظهر الماتيريال كما هي في الصورة فتظهر لي على شكل ماتيريال عاديه وبلون فقط ارجو منكم المساعده في هذا الموضوع وكيف تظهر لي الماتيريال بنفس الشكل...... وشكرا


----------



## حنبعل1 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*بليز مساعده واسعاف*

بليز عايز مخطط اسكتشات لمبنى مركزدراسات تاريخى ليبى وواحد لمركز عربى وواحد لمركز اجنبى يعنى المخططات للمبنى المساقط الرئيسيه بليززززززززز المراكز مثلا المركز الوطنى للمحفوظات والدراسات التاريخيه فى ليبيا بليز الوقت ضاق على


----------



## jujujuju (2 ديسمبر 2010)

3ayza sarf se7e ya monkezen


----------



## جروح آلآحبآب (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مرحبا 

انا عندي خريطه لمكتبه عامه .. اذا فيه مجال للمساعده في الاطلاع عليها واخباري بالاخطاء اللتي فيها 

من كلا الجهتين التصميم والكونشتركشن .. ( الاعمده ... الخ ) 

اذا فيه مجال راح احطها هون 

بليز هاليومين حد يرد علي =(


----------



## rami.refaat (16 ديسمبر 2010)

.ExternalClass .ecxhmmessage P{padding:0px;}.ExternalClass body.ecxhmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Tahoma;}.ExternalClass .ecxhmmessage P{padding:0px;}.ExternalClass body.ecxhmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Tahoma;}صباح الخير مهندس 
محتاج تصميم منزل صغير بمساحة 141.75م2
الابعاد : 
البحري 10.5م على الشارع الرئيسي 
الشرقي 13.50م يوجد جار 
الغربي 13.50م يوجد جار 
القبلي 10.50م يوجد جار 
المطلوب :
الدور الارضي : محلات تجارية 
الدور الاول العلوي والذي يليه سكن
3 غرف نوم + حمام + ريسبشن + مطبخ
التصيم دة سيكون في مصر في دمياط 
انا عارف ان التصميم دة مش من مقام حضرتكم بس انا شوفت تصميمات حضرتك ولقيتها حاجة محصلتش 
منتظر التصميم وشكرا 
مرفق شكل القطعة
رامي


----------



## max2sun (17 ديسمبر 2010)

يا شباب مسااااعدة.................... 
عندي جسم geosphere
بدي أعمله تفريد بالأتوكاد أو الماكس 
ممكن شرح الطريقة لو تكرمتوا...
وشكراً سلفاً


----------



## الموت المجهول (17 ديسمبر 2010)

اتمنى من اعضاء الأعزاء تلبية طلبي وهو
مسقط افقي الى فندق 
وكتاب فيه عددت تصاميم
و متجعات صحراوية
وشكرااااا


----------



## وردة بغداديه (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## smile4 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد معلومات عن اكساء الاسقف بالخشب 
please


----------



## kimola (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*ارجوا المساعده*

الساده المهندسون الافاضل 
تحيه طيبه اليكم جميعا على مجهوداتكم و علمكم الوفير
واتمنى من الله ان اجد عندكم اجابه لاستفساراتى 

عندى قطعه أرض اريد ان ابنى مسكن عليها دور أرضى مع احتمالية ان يبنى فوقها مستقبليا عدد 4 أدوار وتقع ببرج العرب الاسكندرية وهى على مساحة 143 متر ( 11م فى 13م ) 
استفساراتى فى الاتى :
1– كم طن من الاسمنت تحتاج 
2- كم طن من الحديد تحتاج
3- كم متر من الرملة
4- احتياجها من الزلط
5- المصناعية لو انا جبت مقاول بتكون كام 

مع العلم ان الارض من النوع الصحراوية فأسأل هنا ايضا

هل البناء محتاج الى ما يسمى الطبليه وكم تحتاج تلك الطبليه من اسمنت وحديد

فأرجو افادتى عن تلك الاستفسارات 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

ملحوظة
اذا كان هناك احد من السادة متابعى موضوعى من مدينة الاسكندرية وعلى درايه بالمقاولات فأرجو من الاتصال بى على ايميل [email protected] أو أرسال رسالة على الخاص


----------



## hafoz79 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جروح آلآحبآب قال:


> مرحبا
> 
> انا عندي خريطه لمكتبه عامه .. اذا فيه مجال للمساعده في الاطلاع عليها واخباري بالاخطاء اللتي فيها
> 
> ...



اوك حطها ونشوفها


----------



## thebossof (20 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اول مشاركة لي اخواني لو ممكن تصحيح التمرين هدا 
حليته لكن لست متأكد و حدث مشكل لما حبيت ارفع محاولتي 
لو ممكن اخواني تعطوني الوجه الخلفي و الجانبي الايمن و السفلي لكلا من الجسمين التاليين 
+ ادا ممكن شكل الحجمين بمنظر ثلاثي الابعاد لاني محتاج اعملهم احجام حقيقه بمقياس 3/1




​


----------



## thebossof (20 ديسمبر 2010)

لو ممكن إخواني ايضا دون إزعاج من لديه بحث حول تأثير الهندسة المعمارية على البيئة - المحيط -


----------



## عقيل سعدي النجار (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم : احتاج حلول لكتاب الميكانيك الهندسي (الإستاتك) للبروفسور بير مع جزيل الشكر.


----------



## hamdanff (22 ديسمبر 2010)

انا طالب في مستوى خامس عمارة 
مشروع تخرج / مركز رعاية وتاهيل المكفوفين 
ممكن لو سمحتوا اي معلومات او مخططات او مساقط عن امثلة مشابهة لمراكز تاهيل المكفوفين امثلة عربية 
شاكر تعونكم معي


----------



## TITO070290 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....أرجوا من الأخوة الكرام والمشرفين على المساعدة في بحث عن الضوضاء والضجيج ....تعريف الضوضاء وتعريف الضجيج ومشاكلها على العمارة وطرق تفاديها وكيفة تصميم المهندس للعمارة لكي يتفادى هذا المشكل وأمثلة على مشاكل الضوضاء والضجيج ومشاكل الصوت وكيفية توفير الراحة السمعية ............وفي الأخير شكرا على هذا الركن الذي أتمنى من خلاله أن تستطيعوا بمساعدتي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اركان المعموري (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*العراق*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم 
في البدء انا شاكر لسعت صدركم لنا
انا لدي قطعة ارض سكنية مساحتها 7.5 العرض و20 العمق
ارجو منكم ان ترسلو لي خريطة حديثة عصرية جميلة ذو طابقين 
شكرا للتعاون:28:


----------



## TITO070290 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجوا من الاخوة المساعدة في بحث عن ــــــــــــــــالضوضاء والضجيج ـــــــــ...............طريقة البناء لتفادي هذا المشكل ........المشاكل التي تسببها الضوضاء والضجيج ...........تعريف الضوضاء والضجيج..............الحلول الميدا لمعالجة هذا الموضوع ..............وأرجوا الردود والمساعدة لاني في ورطة............


----------



## hafoz79 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

thebossof قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اول مشاركة لي اخواني لو ممكن تصحيح التمرين هدا
> حليته لكن لست متأكد و حدث مشكل لما حبيت ارفع محاولتي
> لو ممكن اخواني تعطوني الوجه الخلفي و الجانبي الايمن و السفلي لكلا من الجسمين التاليين
> ...



بيتهيألى فى حاجة غلط فى المساقط اللى انت بعتها....حاول تتأكد وابعتهم تانى واحنا نساعدك


----------



## ناادية (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخواني محتاجة لمشاريع مجمعات سكنية و تكون بها مثلا محلات او مكاتب او حضانة اطفال مثلا او غيرهم
لان مطلوب مني بالدراسة مشروع لهذا الاسبوع مثل هذا وجدت مشاريع المجمعات السكنية لوحدها و الباقي كل على حدى لكن اريد مشروع فيه دمج حتى أدرسها و أعرف كيف يكون الدمج الصحيح بينها
فإذا كان لدى أحدكم أمثلة مرفقة بمساقط و بعض المعلومات فأكون شاكرة 
و جزاكم الله خيرا عموما


----------



## Ahmad Haroon (27 ديسمبر 2010)

انا طالب تخصص معماري سنة اولى .. عندي بعض الاسئله عن كيفية عمل الـ section للمبنى وعن كيفية عمل layout ليس للمبنى نفسه بل للمبنى وما يحيط به .. 
بالنسبه للـ section ما هي المسافات التي يجب تركها بين كل طابق وطابق ولماذا ؟؟ اقصد بها شيء يتعلق بالاساسات ونحو ذلك ؟؟ ولكن لا اعرف التفاصيل .. ! 
وباالنسبه للـ layout .. اذا اردت وضع مواقف فما المكان المناسب لها بالنسبه للمبنى ؟؟ 
واذا اردت وضع بركة سباحة هل يجب أن التزم بأمور معينة لاختيار المكان ؟؟ 
وهل يجب علي توضيح مدخل المكان الرئيسي في المبنى ككل اقصد المدخل الكبير الذي تدخل منه السيارة الى المنزل .. 
وكيف يمكنني اظهار الظل للمبنى ؟؟ اقصد من اي ناحية ومن اي وجهة ؟

وشكرا جزيلا لكل من سيساعدني .. جزاكم الله كل خير ..


----------



## kimola (27 ديسمبر 2010)

kimola قال:


> الساده المهندسون الافاضل
> تحيه طيبه اليكم جميعا على مجهوداتكم و علمكم الوفير
> واتمنى من الله ان اجد عندكم اجابه لاستفساراتى
> 
> ...




يعنى يا جماعة ولا رد امال ايه ان الموضوع مخصص للطلبات ارجوكم يا جماعه الرد للاهمية


----------



## aahhmmeeddaa (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رسم هندسى لبناء قطعه ارض*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
​الرجاء من الاخوه الاعزاء التوضيح بالرسم الهندسى لبناء قطعه ارض 17×18 متر الدور به شقتين وباب المنزل على ال 17 والشارع عرضه 8 امتار وال18 متر على شارع عرضه 16 مترا وبأكد الدور به شقتين او ثلاث

```

```
 ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## محب بلاده (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*اريد رسم هندسي لقطعه ارض ( 6م * 11م ) ويكون مساحه البناء تقريبا 66 متر مربع بطابقين لو سمحتم
علما ان واجهات الارض علي شارع واحد عرض الشارع 6م 
اما الواجهات الثلاث الاخرى تفتح علي منازل ( جيران من 3 واجهات ) وشكراا*​


----------



## كريم الوردانى (1 يناير 2011)

:73::73:انا كريم الوردانى
ان شاء الله ربنا يكرمكم فى ملتقى موضيعكم المهمة واستفساراتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## كريم الوردانى (1 يناير 2011)

ازيكم جميعا


----------



## ابو وسام111 (2 يناير 2011)

والله ياسادة ويا اكابر ما قصرتوا 

دخت السبع دوخات بس حد يرد علي وما حصلت ارجو مساعدتي وان شاء الله ما تردوني خائب 
عندي ارض عرض خمسين متر 50 متر وطول 100 متر وأريد أن ابني فيها منزل مبدئيا من طابق ارضي ومستقبليا بيكون فوقها طابق تاني ان شاء الله
مساحة البناء الفعلي 11 متر طولا و18 متر عرضا 
الارض مائلة باتجاه الشرق وهي صخرية 
يوجد على الجانب القبلي منزل وعلى الجانب الغربي والشمالي ايضا 
اريد ان يكون لدي اربع غرف بالاضافة الى المطبخ والحمام 
ارجو من سيادتكم مساعدتي بتوزيع الغرف بشكل سليم وان يكون غرفة منها للضيوف بحيث يكون لها بابان واحد للخارج وواحد الى الداخل وغرفة لاثاث البيت تون بحجم غرفة الضيوف ما يقارب 5 م عرضا و7 ونص طولا 
والمساعدة ايضا ببيان كميات الحديدة اللازمة وطولها واحجامها 
نوعية الجدران هل الحجر السوري المربع افضل أم البلوك حجر الباطون 
وهل من الضروري اقامة قواعد وعمدان من الاسمنت 
أم يكفي الصخر فالارض صخرية 
ارجو مساعدتكم العاجلة فانا معترب ويتم شرائي للحديد والموادالثانية عبر التلفون فقط وبناء المنزل يكون على مراحل متعددة بحيث اشتري المواد على دفعات ولا اريد ان يكون خسائر بالهدر وخصوصا الحديد

ولكم شكري وتقديري ومودتي وعلى قولة الإخوة المصريين ( ما ننحرمشي منكم يارب يخليكم )
وهل الدرج (السلم ) داخلي افضل أم خارجي


----------



## nothinggold (3 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 

اخوان ياليت تسعدوني انا محتاجة لافكار للتصميم الهندسي للبيوت أو الغرف 
ابغى أفكار حلووووة و يكون فيها نفع للناس ، اقصد مساعدة للناس الفقراء أ والعجزء 
ياليت تفيدوووووووووني بليز باسرع وقت


----------



## abeer mah (13 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا أنمني دوام الصحة للجميع
ممكن حد يساعدني في تصميم الجاكوزي كمان محتاجو كاتلوجات ان امكن
لكل من يبغي المساعدة له مني افضل الشكر


----------



## m00n _7 (13 يناير 2011)

الاخت abeer mah
هذه ملفات لصور الجاكوزى اتمنى لكى الفائدة


----------



## mahmoud785 (13 يناير 2011)

انا بهنى الاخ وائل على الموضوع الرائع جداااااااااا ده وفكره جميله 
انا ليا طلب ممكن المساعده 
انا طالب فى نظم معلومات يعنى كمبيوتر ومليش فى العماره والهندسه المعماريه بس ليا فى الكمبيوتر وطلبى هو رسمه لبيت احلامى
البيت بتاعى 11.5*12.5 واجهه 12.5 ووراه فضاء وجمبه الناحيتين جيران مسلحه عايز رسمه بس للبيت ولو واحد محترم هيساعدنى وعايز فلوس والله مش هقدر كفايه انى هجيب الطلبات بتاعة التسليح بس ممكن هو يطلب منى خدمه فى الكمبيوتر وانا اساعده يارب حد يرد عليا ويلبى لى طلبى 

الارض 12.5*11.5 
الواجهه 12.5
كل حاجه جاهزه وسالت مهندس محترم هنا برضه اسمه المهندس اسلام عن كل حاجه ورسم لى الرسمه وفهمنى ايه اللى هيحصل واللى هيتعمل بس رسم البيت على شقتين لقيتهم ضيقين اوووى وعايز البيت على شقه واحده بس هو مش بيفتح ايميله خالص علشان اطلب منه الطلب ده بس ملحوقه فيه ناس محترمه هنا بتحب المساعده 
وانا منتظر الرد بنعم او بلا 
وشكرا مره تانيه للاخ وائل على الموضوع الجاامد ده


----------



## برهان الدين (16 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم مطلوب تصميم معمارى لاستراحة بالسعودية نساء ورجال تطل على شارع واحد ومدخل الرجال منفصل عن الحريم وهى بطول 42*35


----------



## فراس المصرى (16 يناير 2011)

لو سمحتم انا كنت عايز دروس فى تعليم الاتوكاد 
والثرى دى مكس​


----------



## jihad abdulhaq (13 فبراير 2011)

أحتاج الى فكرة مشروع في هندسة المساحة قائم على برنامج gis


----------



## الفارسان (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو من القائمين على هذا المنتدى العظيم أن يسع صدرهم لى

لدى قطعة أرض أرجو رسم هندسى لها وهى كالتالى

الجهه البحريه : وهى واجهه الأرض وعلى شارع عرضه 4 متر وطول الواجهه 7.40 متر

الجهه الغربيه : (جار) وطولها 16.30

الجهه الشرقيه : (جار) وطولها 16.20

الجهه القبليه  جار) وطولها 7.50 متر

القطريــــــــن : من اول الغربيه إلى آخر الجهه الشرقيه طول 17.80 متر 

ومن أول الشرقيه إلى آخر الجهه الغربيه طول 17.90 متر

أرجو الرد فى أسرع وقت ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## دراجي مصطفى (14 فبراير 2011)

ارجوا منكم ان تمدوني يالمساقط لفندق الجميرة على الاييل [email protected] او على الموقع و شكرا


----------



## دراجي مصطفى (14 فبراير 2011)

لا تنسوني البلانات و المساقط فندق الجميرة على الايميل [email protected]


----------



## eng.a.i (14 فبراير 2011)

عاجل ومهم جدا 
اريد تصميم لستراحة ريفية صغيرة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## دراجي مصطفى (14 فبراير 2011)

اريد مساقط فندق شاطئ الجميرة عل الايميل [email protected] وشكرا على العاجل


----------



## البرق الصامت (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم...
أريد case study عن water research center ?
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (16 فبراير 2011)

تحياتي ياساده ياكرام
انا عندي مشروع تخرجي فندق خمسه نجوم فارجو مساعدتي ببعض المخططات 
واكون بالجد شاكر كتيييييييييييييييييير ليكم


----------



## احمد 5 (16 فبراير 2011)

اولا شكرا ع الموضوع المفيد جدا ده . ثانيا انا ليا طلب بسيط و يمكن يكون متاخر...انا لسه سنه اولي عماره و مش كويس ف ماده التصميم واما بتفرج ع مشاريع مش بحس اني بستفاد كتير ممكن تقولولي اعمل اييه نفسي ابقي كويس فيها؟؟؟؟!!!!........و شكرا مقدما


----------



## تغريد السعيد محمد (18 فبراير 2011)

انا تغريد و اريد المساعدة باللة عليكم انا اريد بحث عن كيفية تصميم متاحف الاحياء المائة وضروري قبل الدراسة


----------



## تغريد السعيد محمد (18 فبراير 2011)

انا تغريد و اريد المساعدة باللة عليكم انا اريد بحث عن كيفية تصميم متاحف الاحياء المائة وضروري قبل الدراسة


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (18 فبراير 2011)

انا محتاج امخطط فندق خمسه نجوم 
لو سمحتوا ساعدوني


----------



## صقر2004 (18 فبراير 2011)

محتاج بحث تفصيلي عن نظام الانشاء بواسطة الخوازيق

وشكراااا


----------



## الجنرال الزلاوى (19 فبراير 2011)

_*مشكور اخى الفاضل على هذه الفكره الرائعه اللى اكيد ستفيد الكل,,وليا عندك طلب اتمنى انه يكون صغير
اريد تصاميم منازل دوبلكس دورين بمسقوف لا يتجاوز 200م2 ,بحيث تكون حجرة استقبال الضيوف فى الاعلى,وحجرة النوم والمطبخ.. الخ,فى الاسفل.واذا عندك مواقع تصاميم وخرائط....بالتوفيق اخى وائل*_


----------



## الفارسان (22 فبراير 2011)

الفارسان قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو من القائمين على هذا المنتدى العظيم أن يسع صدرهم لى
> 
> لدى قطعة أرض أرجو رسم هندسى لها وهى كالتالى
> 
> ...


 

عايز مهندس يقولى ملاحظاته فى التصميمات دى


----------



## الفارسان (22 فبراير 2011)




----------



## الفارسان (22 فبراير 2011)




----------



## جهان الروح (23 فبراير 2011)

اخواني محتاجة مخططات لمشاريع متكاملة لمباني او نوادي او مدن رياضية وثقافية واجتماعية لاكن اهم شي تكون المخططات كاملة من مساقط وقطاعات وواجهات 
الله يعدكم ساعدوني مررررره محتاجه ضروري في اليومين دي الي عندو بليز لا يبخل ويساعدني وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله ...


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (24 فبراير 2011)

أرجو أن تجد لى تصميمات معماريى كاملة لمولات تجارية 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## shagrath13 (25 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته . اخواني أنا سنة 4 لدي مشروع مول 3 طوابق و يحتوي كراج طابقي 4 طوابق فوق المول.
الفكرة هي اني لم ارى كراج طابقي من قبل فما هي الأساسيات في تصميم الكراج الطابقي و إن كان هنالك أي مساعدة ممكنة سأكون شاكرا مع العلم أني بدأت البحث في النيوفرت و على الانترنت بشكل عام لكن اتمنى الاسفادة من خبرة أشخاص لديهم تجارب بمشاريع مشابهة سابقا و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الفارسان (25 فبراير 2011)

يا جماعه أنا حاطت التصميمات وعايز حد يقول ملاحظاته هو القسم ده معمول لإيه 

فى إيه يا جماعه مفيش مهندس أو مشرف يتكلم معانا


----------



## م/ هيثم (26 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يعطيكم العافيه جميعاً 

أخواني أريد موضوع عن استخدام الحاسب الآلي في العمارة والتخطيط قصير في حدود 200 كلمة تقريباً

وبغيت أستفيد من أهالي الخبره في هذا المجال 

خصوصاً أنه يترتب عليه قبولي في الجامعه ..

الله يوفق كل شخص يرد علي في حق هذا اليوم الفضيل 

تحيتي لكم جميعاً

بإنتظاركم*​


----------



## في الصميم (28 فبراير 2011)

*يا أخوان محد رد على طلبي *​*
وهو عن الطاقة الإستيعابية للمدن للضرورة القصوى 

بحكم أنه مشروع تخرج ومحتاج للخطوات العلمية للظهور بنتائج صحيحة

والله يجزاكم خير الجزاء​*​


----------



## الراسبي (6 مارس 2011)

*مساعدة من المهندسين العرب*

السلام عليكم 
انا حاب اقيم شاليهات بحرية ومحتاج مساعدة من اخوانا في التخطيط لهذا المشروع
وجزاكم الله الخير
الراسبي


----------



## هوبهوب (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم. ياجماعة لوسمحتم انا مهندسة معمارية دفعة2007 وبشتغل cad, shop, max وكنت بدور على مهندسين معماريين يعملون فى الامارات وبالاخص فى امارة الشارقة لانى بدور على شغل وكنت عايزه مساعدة . لو حد يقدر يقدملى مساعدة هكون سعيده جدا. ولكم جزيل الشكر.......ز


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (8 مارس 2011)

شكرا على المبادرة وارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على اية برمجيات تخص موضوع multilateral wells


----------



## فيصل العتيبي2 (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ابحث عن شركات تبيع معدات مختبرات الخرسانة الجاهزه في السعوديه 
وبشكل ادق ابحث عن (sylander fyrone 150×300)
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## genius2020 (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم شكر ا على الموضوع 
انا طالب فى اولى مدنى ادرس مادة انشاء معمارى انا عاوز اى كتب او محاضرات فيها مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار انى طالب مدنى ضرورى جدا


----------



## نهي محمد علي (8 مارس 2011)

اريد معلومات عن تصميم السجون بكل غرفها جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اصل الفن (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخوي وائل 

فكره روعه و اتمنى مشاركة الجميع و تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (9 مارس 2011)

اعزائي 
مافيش حد رد علي ليه في طلبي 
انا عايز مساعده ببلانات فندق خمسه نجوم لو ممكن يعني


----------



## ميما 44 (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم..
أنا طالبة سنة تخرج في التخطيط العمراني..
أرجو مساعدتي في مشروع التخرج وهو عبارة عن تصميم حديقة عامة بمكوناتها ..
فياليت حد ممكن يفيدني بكيفية التصميم والاسس والمكونات الاساسية التي يجب أن تتوافر فالحديقة..

ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## محمد_86 (10 مارس 2011)

ربنا يكرمكم
اريد من الأخوة الأعزاء دورات خاصة فى التكييف والتبريد مثل قرص بتاع ashrae او carrierاو بتاع نقابة المهندسين


----------



## المشتاقة (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني
انا يا اخوة بصمم في بيتي لكن بدي مساعدة في كيفية تقسيم وتقطيع شقتي
ياريت تساعدوني مساحة بيتي 100 م


----------



## هوبهوب (13 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم. ياجماعة لوسمحتم انا مهندسة معمارية دفعة2007 وبشتغل cad, shop, max وكنت بدور على مهندسين معماريين يعملون فى الامارات وبالاخص فى امارة الشارقة لانى بدور على شغل وكنت عايزه مساعدة . لو حد يقدر يقدملى مساعدة هكون سعيده جدا. ولكم جزيل الشكر.......*​


----------



## eng_nony332 (14 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم .... لو حدا بيئدر يفيدني بمساقط او كتاب عن مبنى المحرقة (الهولوكوست في برلين ) لاني هعمل دراسة عن المبنى وعن تاريخه ..... ومحتاجة معلومات عن تصميم المولات التجارية وصور وابحاث عن المولات ... ياريت حدا يساعدني .. واكون شاكرة


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (14 مارس 2011)

شنو ياشباب مافي اي مساعده 
انا منتظر حتي الان 
موضوعي مشروع فندق خمسه نجوم ياريت لو اتحصلت علي مساقط


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (18 مارس 2011)

والله الفكره ممتازه وانشاء الله نقدر نساهم معاكم في مساعده الناس


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (18 مارس 2011)

والله الفكره ممتازه وانشاء الله نقدر نساهم معاكم في مساعده الناس


----------



## blacktiger (18 مارس 2011)

محتاج ابحاث عن المستشفيات المساحات اهم شي


----------



## رهام سالم (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو المساعدة بشدة ... لدي سمنار عن مباني أو مضمار سباق الخيل و الهجن من ناحية مقاسات و تصميم تحليل وأمثلة عالمية ..... ارجوكم أفيدوني ....


----------



## sela (21 مارس 2011)

ارجوكم ساعدوني بايجاد مخططات مدينة رياضية بتونس ومدينة رياضية بميونيخ بلييييييييييييييييييييييز ارجو الرد بأقرب وقت وذلك لضيق الوقت حيث تسليم المرحلة الاولى الاثنين المقبل كل من يعرف اي معلومة الرجاء افادتي بها ارجوكم


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 مارس 2011)

_بعد التحية والسلام اخى الكريم وائل ارجو منك ان تساعدنى بأى كتب او ملفات لتعليم رسم المنشأت والمساقط المائية ( bed - berm - road - slope ) بدون برامج اوتوكاد او غيره ... اود تعلم الرسم باليد لفتح المجال للتخيل والابداع ... ارجو منك الرد وشكراااا_


----------



## ايمن الهادى (24 مارس 2011)

يا جماعه لو سمحتوا انا طال فى اولى عماره وبعمل بحث عن اسس التشكيل البصرى من السيطره والاييقاع والتناغم والمقياس والنسب ياريت لو تساعدونى وخصوصا فى موضوع المقياس الحميم والتعاظمى 
وشششششششششششششكرى للجميع


----------



## قيد الإنشاء (24 مارس 2011)

ممكن معلومات تتكلم عن الأسبيس فريم ..؟؟؟


----------



## ahmad_11 (26 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم وانا اعتذر لعدم دخولي لاسباب خاصة اريد مساعدة لو سمحتم بمخطط لحي سكني بدولة عربية او اجنبية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mahdjoub17 (26 مارس 2011)

اريد لو سمحتم برنامجkitchen draw مع الكراك ويكون شغال ارجوكم


----------



## arwa ahmed (26 مارس 2011)

انا طالبة تخرج في تخصص التصميم الداخلي احتاج الى اي معلومات عن تصميم مجمع للمطاعم 
كيفية تصميم المطاعم والمطابخ التابعه لها وترتيبها وتقسيمها داخل الفراغ والمساحات الواجب مراعاتها مثلا..مساحة المطبخ يجب ان تكون كم بالنسبة للمطعم ؟وايضا مرافق المطعم من غرف خدمة واستقبال وكيفية دخول البضائع..الخ
اي معلومات معمارية عن المطاعم ستكون مفيدة جدا.. وشكرا


----------



## هنا صلاح (27 مارس 2011)

يا جماعه عاوزه مشروعات كليات عماره ضرورى اووووووووووووى[


----------



## هنا صلاح (27 مارس 2011)

مشروعات تصميم كليات عماره


----------



## foratfaris (27 مارس 2011)

ارجو المساعدة في تصميم منزل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t255445.html
وشكراً


----------



## نرجس26 (27 مارس 2011)

اريد اسم مشروع لمادة المعالجات و المحكمات الصغرية سنة ثالثة اتصالات و الكترونيات


----------



## هنا صلاح (28 مارس 2011)

لو سمحتوا يا جماعه حد يساعنى انا عاوزه مشاريع تصميم كليات عماره ضروووووووووووووووووورى


----------



## Esrooo (2 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعده 
احتاج كافه المعلومات عن ممر التنميه بالخرائط الطبوغرافيه الخاصه بها كلما امكن
ارجو الرد


----------



## عبير السودان (2 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ali56 (6 أبريل 2011)

*الرجاء المساعدة*

لو سمحتوا يا ريت المساعدة انا مشروع التخرج بتاعي عن steel structure بس المشكلة اني مش عارف ابدي منين المشروع عبارة عن مستشفى 
العمدان خرسانة وكلو خرسانة والمطلوب اني اغير الكلام دة لsteel والمبنى أكثر من طابق


----------



## demahmad (7 أبريل 2011)

سلام عليكم انني محتاجة محاضرات تحليل انشاءات واريد محاضرات ضروري جدا عن طريقه تحديد المنشآت غير المحددة ستايكا ولو يوجد امثلكم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو دموع (3 مايو 2011)

*العراق*

اني طالب ماجستير في قسم الأنشاءات وحاير باي موضوع أكتب أحب اكتب موضوع يجمع بين (material+structure) ممكن تقترحو علية مواضيع


----------



## بنت المصفى (3 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعاً............
بارك الله جهودكم وعسى الله ان يوفقكم .........
 لدي قطعة ارض ابعادها طول 20 م وعرض 8 م (اي ان الواجهة 8 متر والعمق 20 متر ) اريد مساعدتكم في رسم خريطة لمنزلي بالمواصفات التالية:
1- ذو طابقين
2 الدور الأرضي يحتوي على صالة وغرفة معيشة وغرفة نوم رئيسية والملحقات(مطبخ-حمام-مخزن)
3-الدور الأول يحتوي على 3غرف نوم مع الملحقات(حمام-غرفة غسالة-مخزن)
4-يوجد موزع على الصالة وغرفة العيشة 
5- مدخلين الاول على الموزع والثاني على المطبخ


----------



## medodarwish (3 مايو 2011)

ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء مساعدتى فى 


طلب بحث عن اسس ومعايير تصميم مسجد وقاعة مناسبات وعلاقة الـ2 ببعضهما

وارجو ان يكون هناك مثال لمسجد وبجواره قاعة مناسبات مع الصور والمساقط

ارجو سرعة الرد لانى مسافر


----------



## الهابق (3 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....

اخي وائل جزاك الله خيرآ على فكرتك الطيبه

فضلآ وليس أمرآ عندي ارض في مكة مساحتها 625 م 
واريد بناءها بعد توفيق الله
يكون البناء دورين وملحق بمعنى كل دور شقتين وكل شقه مكونه من 5 غرف و3 حمامات (اعزكم الله) ومطبخ 
وصالة داخليه
والملحق عبارة عن 50% من الدور يعني شقة 

واتمنى اجد لديك اخي وائل او من الاخوان اعضاء المنتدى من عنده تصميم بهذا الطلب

واكون شاكر ومقدر لصنيعك ..... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الهابق (3 مايو 2011)

نسيت ابلغك 

ان الارض هي عبارة 25*25

ونظام البلديه يحكم على الرجوع 4 امتار من الواجهة (الشارع)
ومترين من كل جانب

وسلامتكم جميعآ


----------



## hafoz79 (16 مايو 2011)

احمد 5 قال:


> اولا شكرا ع الموضوع المفيد جدا ده . ثانيا انا ليا طلب بسيط و يمكن يكون متاخر...انا لسه سنه اولي عماره و مش كويس ف ماده التصميم واما بتفرج ع مشاريع مش بحس اني بستفاد كتير ممكن تقولولي اعمل اييه نفسي ابقي كويس فيها؟؟؟؟!!!!........و شكرا مقدما



اخى الكريم 
التصميم عبارة عن موهبة زائد ممارسة وإجتهاد وتدريب وتعلم ومشاهدة للمشاريع المحلية والعالمية ....فلا تتعجل أنت مازلت فى أول الطريق ...ولكن انصحك بالمواظبة على حضور المحاضرات والسكاشن وتنفيذ التمارين المطلوبة ........وقراءة الكتب المعمارية الدراسية والخارجية واهم شىء ان يكون لديك مكتبة معمارية تضم مجلات وكتب وسيديهات وصور ...الخ عن مشاريع ورواد العمارة....... وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## hafoz79 (16 مايو 2011)

تغريد السعيد محمد قال:


> انا تغريد و اريد المساعدة باللة عليكم انا اريد بحث عن كيفية تصميم متاحف الاحياء المائة وضروري قبل الدراسة



http://interiordream.co.cc/concept-architecture-marine-research-center-in-bali/

يا ريت يكون مفيد لكى


----------



## hafoz79 (16 مايو 2011)

البرق الصامت قال:


> السلام عليكم...
> أريد case study عن water research center ?
> وشكرا جزيلا



http://interiordream.co.cc/concept-architecture-marine-research-center-in-bali/

شوف كده اللينك ده يا رب يفيدك


----------



## hafoz79 (16 مايو 2011)

m00n _7 قال:


> الاخت abeer mah
> هذه ملفات لصور الجاكوزى اتمنى لكى الفائدة



جزاكى الله كل خير على روحك الطيبة ومساعدتك....لسة محتاجة تعرفى ازاى ترفعى الملفات ؟؟؟)


----------



## hafoz79 (16 مايو 2011)

الفارسان قال:


>



أخى الكريم يا ريت توضح فين الجار وفين الشوارع ؟؟
يا ريت توضح الشبابيك ؟؟؟
يا ريت تبعت صورة تكون اوضح من كده


----------



## hafoz79 (16 مايو 2011)

فيصل العتيبي2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ابحث عن شركات تبيع معدات مختبرات الخرسانة الجاهزه في السعوديه
> وبشكل ادق ابحث عن (sylander fyrone 150×300)
> ولك جزيل الشكر



أخى الكريم 

هذا الموضوع يخص الطلبات للقسم المعمارى ...عليك التوجه للقسم المدنى ربما تجد غايتك


----------



## hafoz79 (16 مايو 2011)

هوبهوب قال:


> *السلام عليكم. ياجماعة لوسمحتم انا مهندسة معمارية دفعة2007 وبشتغل cad, shop, max وكنت بدور على مهندسين معماريين يعملون فى الامارات وبالاخص فى امارة الشارقة لانى بدور على شغل وكنت عايزه مساعدة . لو حد يقدر يقدملى مساعدة هكون سعيده جدا. ولكم جزيل الشكر.......*​



يا ريت تبعتى بعض اعمالك لعرضها على الزملاء فى الشارقة وربنا يسهل ان شاء الله...ولو فى سيرة ذاتية ابعتيها على الخاص


----------



## hafoz79 (16 مايو 2011)

رهام سالم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو المساعدة بشدة ... لدي سمنار عن مباني أو مضمار سباق الخيل و الهجن من ناحية مقاسات و تصميم تحليل وأمثلة عالمية ..... ارجوكم أفيدوني ....



موجود فى نويفرت


----------



## hafoz79 (16 مايو 2011)

ali56 قال:


> لو سمحتوا يا ريت المساعدة انا مشروع التخرج بتاعي عن steel structure بس المشكلة اني مش عارف ابدي منين المشروع عبارة عن مستشفى
> العمدان خرسانة وكلو خرسانة والمطلوب اني اغير الكلام دة لsteel والمبنى أكثر من طابق



الموضوع بسيط جدا ...مش فاهم ايه المشكلة يا ريت توضح اكتر


----------



## hafoz79 (16 مايو 2011)

ابو دموع قال:


> اني طالب ماجستير في قسم الأنشاءات وحاير باي موضوع أكتب أحب اكتب موضوع يجمع بين (material+structure) ممكن تقترحو علية مواضيع



أعتقد ستجد ضالتك فى قسم المدنى


----------



## hafoz79 (16 مايو 2011)

إلى جميع الإخوة الراغبين فى تصميم أراضى ومشاريع ...عليكم تقديم طلباتك فى هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f82.html


----------



## arch.3bdullah (16 مايو 2011)

انا طالب هندسه عمارة وابحث عن امثله عالمية عن المعارض الدائمة والمؤقتة
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## assoma75 (17 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مقدمة:
زملائي المهندسين الأعزاء . . عندي مشكلة أرجو من أصحاب الخبرات في المجال ده يفيدوني فيها وجزاكم الله خيراً

خلفيتي إني مهندس معماري أعمل في تخطيط المدن واشتغلت شوية تنفيذ أول ما اتخرجت وباقي السنين كلها 10 سنين في التخطيط

المشكلة:
دي فيلا في العجمي حوائط حاملة أرضي + 3 ومبنية على أرض صخرية بدون أساسات.

المهم أنا حبيت أعمل روف على السطوح مساحة السطوح كله 158 متر مربع ومساحة الجزء المبني على الروف 114 متر مربع والباقي 44 متر مربع للروف المفتوح أو التراس.
محبتش أزود الحمل على البلاطة بتاعة الدور اللي تحتي . . فكنت متقيد بتصميم الروف زي اللي تحت بالظبط ومكنش في حرية في التصميم.

فعملت أعمدة ستيل I section وفوقيها Space Truss ومتغطية بصاج مجلفن عشان أخفف الحمل على قد ما أقدر أحسن بكتير من الخرسانة وصب سقف جديد.

المهم النظام الإنشائي اتعمل (عواميد + جمالون + سقف صاج مجلفن) ولسة ما بدأتش في المباني اللي هي الحوائط طبعاً اللي حتبدأ من طبقة العزل في الأرض وتوصل لغاية وش الجمالون من تحت أو يعني وش السبيس تراس.

لكن الحداد (ربنا يسامحه) إديته الرسمه على الورق ورسمتهاله على الواقع وسافرت رجعت لقيته منيل الدنيا وعامل أماكن العواميد على مزاجه ومالهاش أي علاقة بالرسمة ولا بموديول الأعمدة اللي أنا رسمه.

المهم اتحطيت قدام الأمر الواقع وعملت بعض التعديلات ومفروض العمال حيبدأوا في المباني واخترت الطوب أسمنتي مجوف لأنه أخف بكتير من الطوب الأحمر وبيعزل الصوت والحرارة أكتر من الطوب الخفاف الأبيض.

والسقف الداخلي حعمله أسقف معلقة أو شبك ممدد لغاية دلوقتي محتار خايف الشبك الممدد يكون تقيل مع إنه أرخص بكتير من الأسقف المعلقة اللي بتيجي الشركة تركبه جاهز.

الحاجة الوحيدة اللي مدوخاني العزل اللي تحت الصاج المجلفن أنا فاكر على ما أسمع إني بحط طبقة فوم من 3 إلى 5 سم اللي هو الفلين الأبيض على شكل ألوح وبيلزق في السقف الصاج من تحت يعني جوه الجمالون لكن بدور على تفصيلة توضحلي الموضوع ده ومش لاقي حاجة واضحة يعني المسافة من السقف الصاج لغاية وش الجمالون أو السقف المعلق هي دي.

وبالنسبة للعزل من فوق الصاج اللي في السوق بييجي نوعين نوع عادي مش معالج وده لازم يتعزل من فوق والتاني مجلفن معالج كيميائياً لونه أزرق وده حسب كلام الحداد مش محتاج يتعزل من فوق لإنه معزول جاهز وده اللي أن جبته.

لكن أنا بتكلم على الفراغ اللي ما بين السقف ده من تحت لغاية السقف المعلق (الجمالون) اللي هو في العادة في باقي المنشآت بيتحط جواه دكتات التكييف ومواسير الكهرباء والحاجات دي . . بالنسبة لعندي حمشي فيه مواسير الكهربا اللي نازلة على الحوائط .

لكن هل الفراغ ده حيبقى فاضي . . بيتهيألي إنه مفروض أحط تحت الصاج ده فوم ألواح تتثبت فيه من تحت . . وكنت قريت إنه فيه مواد ببترش عليه من تحت تعمل طبقة فوم مضغوط لو مش حعمل ألوح فوم لكن أعتقد إن ألوح الفوم أرخص.

وياريت لو حد عنده فكرة عن الشركات اللي بتبيع مواد العزل دي في اسكندرية وأسعارها كمان يبقى كتر خيركم.


معماري الروف ومسقط الأعمدة وقطاع مرفق بالرسالة.




وشكراً مقدماً


مهندس/ عصام عادل​


----------



## عبق المشاعر (17 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتوا اتمنى احد يقدر يساعدني عندي مشروع تخرج (تخصصي Business) بغيت اسوي مشروع صغير وابي اسوي له خريطه وتصميم 3D ممكن احد يساعدني او يسوي ليييي بليززز لان كل من طلبت من مهندس مشغول والحين ابي احد يسوي لي بليز اهوو بسيط وصغير 
اتمنى احد يرد عليييي بليزززز


----------



## hafoz79 (17 مايو 2011)

assoma75 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مقدمة:
> زملائي المهندسين الأعزاء . . عندي مشكلة أرجو من أصحاب الخبرات في المجال ده يفيدوني فيها وجزاكم الله خيراً
> ...



السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم

ما قمت به هو عمل رائع وجيد ...أما عن العزل الحرار ى فهو أمر غاية فى السهولة ويتم من طبقة عزل من الصوف الحرارى أسفل الصاج ...وهناك حلول أخرى كثيرة كأن تستخدم ألواح بوليثرين بدلا من الصوف الحرارى ...ويفترض ان يقوم المقاول الذى قام بتنفيذ السقف بعمل العزل الحرارى ولكن على حال الامر بسيط ان شاء الله .....اما عن اماكن بيع والتركيب فى اسكندرية فانا لا ادرى صراحة ولكن يمكنك ان تسال المقاول الذى قام بتركيب السقف واكيد سيدلك ...وبالتوفيق والف مبروك على الرووف الجميل .....اتمنى ان تقضى به اوقات سعيد 


----------



## مهندسة 2014 (17 مايو 2011)

اتمنى احد يقدر يساعدني في مشروع تصميم داخلي لمطعم لازم اختار concept , theme للمطعم واسوي تصميم 3d بلييييز ممكن احد يساعدني لانه ما عندي خبرة واول مرة اخذ مادة تصميم داخلي بما اني هندسة عمارة .

بليييزساعدوني وشكراااا كتير


----------



## كابريس02 (17 مايو 2011)

*ملاحظاتكم على التصميم*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=70481&d=1305660803

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=70482&d=1305660856


----------



## hafoz79 (18 مايو 2011)

مهندسة 2014 قال:


> اتمنى احد يقدر يساعدني في مشروع تصميم داخلي لمطعم لازم اختار concept , theme للمطعم واسوي تصميم 3d بلييييز ممكن احد يساعدني لانه ما عندي خبرة واول مرة اخذ مادة تصميم داخلي بما اني هندسة عمارة .
> 
> بليييزساعدوني وشكراااا كتير



ايه نوع المساعدة الللى محتاجاها؟؟


----------



## م/ شمعة الأمل (20 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لو سمحت ممكن تساعدني 

مطلوب مني بحث ابين قيه المقياس الانساني

ولو سمحت الخامات المستخدمة لعمل كافيتريا على رمال البحر


----------



## hafoz79 (20 مايو 2011)

م/ شمعة الأمل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لو سمحت ممكن تساعدني
> 
> ...



بالنسبة للبحث ...حاول ترتب أفكارك كالتالى

تعريف المقياس.....وعرض أنواعه...وتسليط الضوء على المقياس الإنسانى
نماذج محلية وعالمية للمقياس الإنسانى مع الشرح والتوضيح وبعض الصور لهذه النماذج...سواء من التاريخ أو من الواقع...


بالنسبة للكافتريا على البحر ...يفضل إستخدام المواد التى تتحمل الرطوبة والتغيرات الجوية الحادة كآشعة الشمس الشديدة والرياح والعواصف والأمطار والعواصف الرملية ...مثل الحجر بأنواعه سواء الصناعى أو الطبيعى ....الجرانيت والرخام ....ومن الممكن إستخدام الألومنيوم كومبسيت(ألكوبوند)....أو الواجهات الزجاجية مع الألومنيوم ....التى تعرف بالكيرتين وولز....ولكن أبسط هذه الأنواع هى الأحجار.....ويفضل الإبتعاد عن أنواع الطلاء والدهانات لعدم تحملها للتغييرات الجوية.... بالتوفيق ولو فى حاجة مش واضحة إسأل تانى


----------



## م/ شمعة الأمل (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بشمهندس hafoz79 كلامك واضح

ولكن انا بحاول ابحث في النت عن المقياس الانساني وللاسف مش لاقية المطلوب

اذا في كتاب معين له او جدول او شئ ممكن تقولي عليه


----------



## arch soka (21 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
بعد اذنكم اريد المساعده في مشاريع معرض سيارت
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hafoz79 (22 مايو 2011)

م/ شمعة الأمل قال:


> شكرا جزيلا بشمهندس hafoz79 كلامك واضح
> 
> ولكن انا بحاول ابحث في النت عن المقياس الانساني وللاسف مش لاقية المطلوب
> 
> اذا في كتاب معين له او جدول او شئ ممكن تقولي عليه



http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/68228/Arch341Student Works/نموذج 1 المبادىء التصميمية.pdf


شوفى كده يا ريت ينفعك


----------



## hafoz79 (22 مايو 2011)

arch soka قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد اذنكم اريد المساعده في مشاريع معرض سيارت
> وجزاكم الله كل خير



ايه نوع المساعدة بالتحديد؟؟؟


----------



## wissam 1973 (22 مايو 2011)

*lebanon*



وائل ايراجون قال:


> مقدمة عن نظريات العمارة
> 
> _تعريف العمارة :
> _* هي الفن العلمي لإقامة المباني ، تفي باحتياجات الإنسان المادية و النفسية و الروحية ، تتوافر فيها شروط الانتفاع والمتانة و الجمال و الاقتصاد باستخدام افضل و سائل العصر و تعتمد علي منطق سليم و علم صحيح و فن رفيع
> ...






جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## arch soka (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا لاهتمام حضرتكhafoz79
اريد بعض المشاريع المشابهه 
للاستفاده من الوجهات والبلانات
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## دجحخهعغفقث (24 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اولا احب اشكرك اخى و كل من ساعد على هذا الموضوع الرائع و لى طلب اذا ممكن

انا مشروع تخرجى عبارة عن مركز ابحاث بحرية و صراحة تعبت جدا و انا احاول ادور على case studys لمشاريع مشابهة و المشكلة ان المطلوب هو البلانات و السكشن و صراحة مهما ادور مش عارفة الاقى طلبى

فاذا ممكن حد يساعدنى فى الموضوع ده

و جزاكم الله خيرا مقدما


----------



## hafoz79 (24 مايو 2011)

دجحخهعغفقث قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اولا احب اشكرك اخى و كل من ساعد على هذا الموضوع الرائع و لى طلب اذا ممكن
> 
> انا مشروع تخرجى عبارة عن مركز ابحاث بحرية و صراحة تعبت جدا و انا احاول ادور على case studys لمشاريع مشابهة و المشكلة ان المطلوب هو البلانات و السكشن و صراحة مهما ادور مش عارفة الاقى طلبى
> ...



http://www.designboom.com/weblog/cat/9/view/11876/solus4-marine-research-centre-bali.html

ده نموذج لأحد مراكز الأبحاث البحرية فى أندونيسيا....الصراحة تصميمه رائع جدا ...ومرفق معاه السكاشن والواجهات والمساقط الأفقية ....يا ريت يفيدك ....بس يا ريت تعرفنى إيه معنى إسمك؟؟؟


----------



## دجحخهعغفقث (24 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا كتييييييير على المساعدة بس المشكلة ان المشروع مجرد proposal و هما طالبين مشاريع حقيقية 

و بالنسبة لاسمى:68: انا لما سجلت كنت مستعجلة فكتبت اى حاجة و خلاص و مكنتش متوقعة انى هاحتاج ادخل الموقع تانى  بس بعدين لما تعمقت فى التخصص بقيت ادخل كتيير و حاولت اغير الاسم لحاجة مفهومة بس معرفتش :87::18:

و هذه هى قصة اسمى العجيبة

و شكرا مرة تانية على المساعدة بس لو فى مشاريع حقيقية هايبقى احسن


----------



## hafoz79 (24 مايو 2011)

دجحخهعغفقث قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا كتييييييير على المساعدة بس المشكلة ان المشروع مجرد proposal و هما طالبين مشاريع حقيقية
> 
> ...




معلش مش فاهمك يعنى إيه مشاريع حقيقية؟؟....ايه الفرق؟؟؟ سواء كان بروبوسال أو هايتم تنفيذه؟؟؟

عالعموم لو وصلت لحاجة تانية أبقى أعرفك


----------



## nanaa85 (24 مايو 2011)

*انا متخرجه من فنون جميله و عاوزه اشتغل فى التشطيبات و الديكور 
ياريت لو حد يعرف مكان فى تدريب او لو فى حد يقدر يفدنى ابدا منين 
ارجو المساعدة 
شكرا *


----------



## mmc-cmc (24 مايو 2011)

اخوتي في الله السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته:​ 
عندي عماره مكونه من دور خدمات واربعه ادوار مكرره وفله دورين في السطح المسموح به في مساحه الفله 60% من مساحه المباني وهي 21*29=609 حسب تصريح البناء ​ 
فيلا سطح 1=320.74
فيلا سطح 2=320.74
ارفق لكم صور كروكي الفله ولكن تصميمها حقيقآ ماهو عاجبني فلو تكرمتوا ساعدوني ولو بأفكار لأجعلها حقيقآ فيلا تستاهل تسمي فيلآ العمر ​


----------



## hafoz79 (24 مايو 2011)

nanaa85 قال:


> *انا متخرجه من فنون جميله و عاوزه اشتغل فى التشطيبات و الديكور
> ياريت لو حد يعرف مكان فى تدريب او لو فى حد يقدر يفدنى ابدا منين
> ارجو المساعدة
> شكرا *



انا بعتلك رسالة على الخاص..فيها تفاصيل وعنوان مكتب مهندسة ديكور ممكن تفيدك


----------



## nanaa85 (24 مايو 2011)

مرسى اوى على الاهتمام و المساعده )


----------



## ROWAYDA (25 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لو سمحتم مساعدة في امس الحاجة اليها ارجوكم 
اريد تصميم لمنزلي ولدي كل المقاسات فمن يساعدني وجزاكم الله خيرا 
انا في حاجة اليها باسرع وقت


----------



## hafoz79 (25 مايو 2011)

ROWAYDA قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لو سمحتم مساعدة في امس الحاجة اليها ارجوكم
> اريد تصميم لمنزلي ولدي كل المقاسات فمن يساعدني وجزاكم الله خيرا
> انا في حاجة اليها باسرع وقت



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f82.html


----------



## archi osama (25 مايو 2011)

*السادة الاعضاء الكرام ارجو المساعدة بشان موضوع بحث تحت عنوان تاريخ تنسيق المواقع في اوروبا سواء بابحاث منشورة او غير منشورة او بمواقع ذات صلة بالموضوع 
ولكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## nanaa85 (27 مايو 2011)

*للاسف المكان ده فى اسكندريه لو تعرف مكان تانى فى القاهرة ياريت تقولى عليه 

شكراا للمساعده *


----------



## طموحي الجنة1 (27 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوتي الكرام
منذ فترة وأنا أقرأ في موضوع الطاقة الشمسية وأبحث عن دراسة لعمل مشروع صغير عن كيفية تشغيل الكهرباء في المنازل بالطاقة الشمسية فهل من الممكن أفادتي ببعض المعلومات التي ممكن أن تفيدني في المشروع
جزاكم الله خير
وعذرا للإزعاج


----------



## hafoz79 (28 مايو 2011)

طموحي الجنة1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخوتي الكرام
> منذ فترة وأنا أقرأ في موضوع الطاقة الشمسية وأبحث عن دراسة لعمل مشروع صغير عن كيفية تشغيل الكهرباء في المنازل بالطاقة الشمسية فهل من الممكن أفادتي ببعض المعلومات التي ممكن أن تفيدني في المشروع
> ...



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f46.html

ستجد إن شاء الله معلومات مفيدة على هذا الرابط ....وأتمنى أن تجتهد فى البحث وأن تكون من رواد إستغلال الطاقة الشمسية فى إفريقيا وفى العالم العربى حيث أنها طاقة جبارة مهدرة بدون وعى


----------



## طموحي الجنة1 (29 مايو 2011)

صدقت .. للأسف مهدره بلا وعي .. إلى متى سنظل في عالمنا العربي متأخرين ؟ إلى متى .. الله المستعان
بإذن الله عزوجل سأستمر في البحث ودراسة موضوع الطاقة الشمسية وإن شاء الله سأطلع بنتيجه لإني أثق بأن الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا .
فجزاكم الله كل خير
هل من المكن إيصالي بشخص ممكن مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع ؟


----------



## ايمن شكرى (30 مايو 2011)

انا اشتريت قطعة ارض مساحتها 163 متر على ثلاثة شوارع المساحه الصافيه 94 مترالارضى العلوى وبعد الخروج ان شاء الله
هتكون 130 مترعباره عن مستطيل طول6.25*عرض جهه 14.90+15.20 الجهه الاخرىارجو الافاده


----------



## hafoz79 (30 مايو 2011)

ايمن شكرى قال:


> انا اشتريت قطعة ارض مساحتها 163 متر على ثلاثة شوارع المساحه الصافيه 94 مترالارضى العلوى وبعد الخروج ان شاء الله
> هتكون 130 مترعباره عن مستطيل طول6.25*عرض جهه 14.90+15.20 الجهه الاخرىارجو الافاده



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هاني ابو1 (8 يونيو 2011)

احتاج الى مخطط بيانو


----------



## جوهرة الاحساس (10 يونيو 2011)

لو سمحت اريد تصميم بيت او فله من دورين ومساحة الارض 14م ×14م لانه راح يكون بيت العمر
ويكون الدور الارضي مكون من مطبخ 5×5 مع مخزن صغير 
ومجلس رجال 5×7 وغرفة طعام 5×5 مع دورة مياه ومغاسل
ومجلس نساء 7×5 وغرفة طعام 5×5 ودورة مياه ومغاسل واذا امكن غرفة معيشه او صاله
والدور الاول مكون من غرفة نوم ريسيه مع دورة مياه وغرفة ملابس و3 غرف نوم اطفال مع دورة المياه وغرف ملابس وصالة معيشه 
وياليت يكون مخرجين معزوله النساء وللرجال واذا امكن بلكون تطل علي صالة المعيشه العلويه


----------



## يوسف ياسر فاروق (18 يوليو 2011)

وائل ايراجون قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ________
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا على المساعدة جزاكم الله خير ، اريد تصميم مدرسة لغات على مساحة 4 فدان ، وهل هذه المساحة كافية لمدرسة السعة لها تصل إلى 5000 طالب على المدى الطويل ، مع عمل ملاعب وحمام سباحة ومسرح مدرسي يسع 600 شخص. ارجو المساعدة . حيث اني لا اعرف تحديداً كيف ابحث في المنتدى اذ انني وجدت لأحد الاعضاء مشاركة لتصميم جميل جداً لمدرسة ثم لم استطع العثور عليه مرة اخرى ارجو مساعدتي للاهمية


----------



## majda2002 (19 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اريد تصميم مطعم كبير ارجو منكم الخرائط و البيانات
و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالد الكندي (21 يوليو 2011)

يا جماعة انا ما في مكان محدد لاستقبال الطلبات ارجوا ان يتم مكان لاستقبال الطلبات


----------



## معمارية فاطمة (21 يوليو 2011)

أريد تخطيط حديقة منزلية ومسبح بحدود 500 م2


----------



## حمامة الجنوب (26 يوليو 2011)

عندي ارض واريد التخطيط لها في بناء منزل


----------



## برهوم 1410 (3 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني انا محتاج الى تقرير عن التدريب الميداني الثاني عماره الي عنده اتمنى يديني هوه محتاجه ضروري


----------



## hafoz79 (3 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

كل عام وأنتم بخير ...رمضان كريم

أرجو أن ألفت نظر الإخوة والأخوات إلى أن هذا الموضوع تم إنشائه لتقديم يد العون والمساعدة لمن تقف فى طريقه عقبة ولككن بعد أن يكون قد إجتهد وبحث عن الحل .....أما بعض الناس الذين يريدون المساعدة من الألف إلى الياء فأعتقد أن عليهم إعادة النظر .....وبالنسبة للإخوة مالكى الأراضى والذين يتطلعون إلى تصميم لتلك الأراضى فأحب أن ألفت نظرهم إلى أن هناك باب مخصص لمثل هذه الموضوعات فى الرابط التالى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f82.html

نرجو من جميع الإخوة أن يتفهموا المقصد من كلامى وألا يستاؤوا مما قلت .....وهذا الموضوع ليس ملكا لكاتبه فقط ولكنه ملك للجميع ..بمعنى أن علينا جميعا أن نقدم يد العون والمساعدة إن إستطعنا لأى سائل ...وألا نكتفى بدور المتلقى دائما.......شكرا لكم لسعة صدركم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابوعبدالرحمن2011 (4 أغسطس 2011)

الاخوه مشكورين على الموضوع الجميل ده ..واريد منكم طلب عن كيفية انشاء مؤسسه او شركة مقاولات واشاءات..


----------



## ruba111 (19 أغسطس 2011)

الرجاء المساعدة في مراجع لبحث ماجستير تطويع مواد البناء لرفع الاداء الوظيفي داخل المباني الادارية - اي دراسة غلاف المبنى من حيث مواد البناء و اختيار مواد البناء الملائمة لرفع مثلا (الاداء الحراري للمبنى ) و ( الرطوبة التهوية و مستويات الصوت )


----------



## علي الوائلي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*الابنيه الخشبيه*

باركك الله اخي العزيز على المبادره الطيبه
يرجى ابداء المساعده حيث اريد تقديم تقرير عن بناء البنايات الكبيره المتكونه من 3 طوابق مثلا من الخشب الجدوى ومقتارنتها مع الخرسانه
وهل هناك امثله عالميه على مثل هذا البناء


----------



## frotey (1 أكتوبر 2011)

انا مطلوب مني بحث لمعايير الجامعات التصميمة
ممكن تساعدني


----------



## جمال وهيب (1 أكتوبر 2011)

لطفا احتاج محاضرات متقدمة حول الطاقات البديلة...مع التقدير


----------



## mohammed215 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

أرجو لمن لديه أي مشاريع أو أمثلة أو أي شيء عن مراكز بريد أرجو افادتي .... و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ياسمين محمد رمضان (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاكم الله خيرا 
ارجو المساعدة فى بلانات او كتل لمجمع سكنى ادارى سكنى


----------



## eng/ghada (6 أكتوبر 2011)

عندى بحث فى العماره القديمه والحديثه واقصد بالعماره القديمه م200 سنه مثلا مثل عماره الهيموبيليا,ستران,يعقوبيان,عماره في شركة شيل في شارع احمد عرابي,عمارة رمسيس,عماره في شارع فؤاد والعمارات الحديثه .من حيث وجههالاختلاف والتغير وممكن نعتبر العوامل .ارجو المساعده
وشكرا


----------



## سلوم الشهري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ياشباب لوسمحتو ابي منكم اي شي عن المتاحف عندي مشروع تخرج تكفون وبلانات


----------



## elzamarany (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجومن سيادتكم اسماء مراجع في هالك البناء ضرروووووووووووووووووووووووري وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ميني احمد (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالبه في قسم العماره المستوي الثاني ولدي مشكله في الاظهار فلو تكرمتم بمساعدتي بالحصول علي بعض كتب الاظهار
واكون شاكره لكم


----------



## سنة اولى عمارة (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مرحبا .. بتمنى تحطو موضوع عن التجريد وكيفية تجريد الصور العادية واهم المبادئ بهل الموضوع انا عم بحاول افهمو من زمان بس بصراحة انا ضااااااااااااااايعة :18: 
بتمنى تفيدوني :11: انا عملت 5 صور تجريد واخذت عأربعة f وعلى واحد e+ :86:


----------



## م . مازن (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
ممكن بيانات عن مصنع طرة للاسمنت : قطر المداخن ,, سرعة الغازات الصادرة ,, أنواع و كميات الغازات الصادرة سنويا من كل مدخنة
وكل الشكر و التقدير​


----------



## mhammad bt (23 أكتوبر 2011)

اريد مخطط فندق مع واجهات ومساقط بصيغة الاوتوكاد الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## eng.sale7 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

اسس تصميم السجون


----------



## الشفق الابيض (29 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اناعندي مشروع تخرج مكتبة عامة و اريد المساعدة بخرائط اوتوكاد ضروي لان وقت التسليم قد قرب


----------



## wafa-archi (29 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2428947#post2428947#ixzz1cA0dL3HF


*
أنا طالبة في السنة 5 هندسة لدي مكتبة ( mediatheque ) كمشروع وأنا في حاجة إلى أمثلة
ارجو مساعدتي من فضلكم
شكرا*​


----------



## sese asu (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مرحبا انا سنه اولى و عندي تصميم واجهه عماره و المشكله انه عدد الشقق 20 و عدد النوافذ على الاقل 35 و دورت كتير بجوجل و ما استفدت يا ريت حد يساعدني بأفكار او طرق و شكراا


----------



## ايمن الهادى (30 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت اى معلومات عن العماره تحت الارض (التهويه والاضاءه الطبيعيه) وياريت لو فى كتب عن الموضوع ده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (11 نوفمبر 2011)

mhammad bt قال:


> اريد مخطط فندق مع واجهات ومساقط بصيغة الاوتوكاد الله يجزيكم الخير



اخي المهندس العزيز اقدم لك و حسب طلب مخطط لفندق مع واجهات و مساقط بصيغة الاوتوكاد اتمني ان يعجبك 

للتحميل من هنا
































للتحميل من هنا​


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (11 نوفمبر 2011)

majda2002 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد تصميم مطعم كبير ارجو منكم الخرائط و البيانات
> و بارك الله فيكم



الاخت المهندسة الكريمة اليكم تصميم لمطعم كبير حسب طلبكم بصيغة الاوتوكاد اتمني ان يعجبكم
















للتحميل 

الملف الاول

الملف الثاني

و تقبلوا فائق الاحترام و التقدير​


----------



## Eng\7OS (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بعد اذنكوا يا جماعة كنت عايز اعرف لوح تبليطات الارضيات بتبقى شكلها عامل ازاى ياريت اللى عنده ميبخلش عليا ​


----------



## Eng\7OS (11 نوفمبر 2011)

ياريت حد يرد عليا يا جماعة ​


----------



## eng/dody (14 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ..

لو سمحتوا محتاجه مشروع مكتبه او اي افكار للمكتبه طبعا بلانات وهكون شاكره جدا


----------



## civil love (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=302479#ixzz1gdBrd9hx

*​*السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء

اتمنى ممن يقدر على مساعدتي على رسم خريطة لمدرسة ابتدائية مساحتها 250 م2 وتتكون من ست صفوف مع الادارة وملحقاتها

ارجوكم واتمنى منكم مساعدتي بهذا الامر لاني بحاجة ملحة جدا اليه

شكرا لكم جميعا واتمنى لكم التوفيق*


----------



## professor2007 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=302578#ixzz1gl9zHr2g


*السلام عليكم 

ابحث عن طبقات الانهاء الامثل لسطح بناية مصممة هيكلياً من الحديد
اذا امكن رسم تفصيلا لطبقات الانهاء 
تحياتي*​


----------



## ميعاد كمال (17 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم .. عندي تصميم بنك فرعي وحاابه اعرف معلوومات ومساحات البنك ........


----------



## مملكه بكبريائ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم .... لو سمحتم.. طلبى هواااا...اريد اعراف كيف تتم دارسة الموقع من حيث الرياح ياريت اتساعدونى.... ولكم جزيلا الشكر


----------



## مملكه بكبريائ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم .... لو سمحتم.. طلبى هواااا...اريد اعراف كيف تتم دارسة الموقع من حيث الرياح ياريت اتساعدونى.... ولكم جزيلا الشكر


----------



## راستى (20 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم , اريد اى مقالة او كتاب حول نضريات التصميم و القوى الموءثرة عليه


----------



## mohanned.jk (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

ااحتاج بروسيجر او طريقه تصميم الاسس حسب طريقه اليويو كود ,,, شكرا


----------



## biba girl (22 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور ياأخي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## biba girl (22 ديسمبر 2011)

[center]_مرحبا حميعا أنا جديدة على المنتدى .e::12:
أتمني أن يكون حضوري طيب و أن أستفيد و أفيد غيري 
أرجوا منكم مساعدتي في تصميم فلة على أرض مائلة وذلك بإستخدام مبادئ التحويل و الإنسحاب .
أتمني المساعدة في القريب العاجل​_​_.​_​_[_/centr]:11:​


----------



## biba girl (24 ديسمبر 2011)

:84:أنا أنتظر الرد من أعضاء المنتدى الكرام أعلم أني سِأتعبكم معي.
مع جزيل الشكر و الإحترام​:84:
:11::11::11::11::11::11:​


----------



## jaddsaad (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على الموقع

هل يحق للمهندس المعماري (نظاما في السعودية) ان يقوم بتصميم المباني من الناحية الانشائية والاشراف عليها وخاصة اذا كانت مباني سكنية اي تقليدية وبحدود 4 ادوار تقريبا . وهل هناك شروط معينة لذلك. علما انه في بعض الدول يسمح بهذا على ان لا تتجاوز المساحة حد معين.
ولكم تحياتي


----------



## مهندسه يمنية (12 يناير 2012)

السلام وعليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته انا مشروعي حق التخرج المعهد الاكاديمي للطب الطبيعي والتأهيل واحتاج الى امثله مشابه مساقط وقطاعات وواجهات وارجوكم ان تساعدوني في الحصول على امثله مشابه


----------



## mhammad bt (13 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتو من يوجد عندة بلانات اسقف لفنادق بصيغة الاوتوكاد dwg ارجوا ارساله لي عبر البريد 
[email protected]


----------



## mhammad bt (13 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتو من يوجد عندة بلانات اسقف لفنادق بصيغة الاوتوكاد dwg ارجوا ارساله لي عبر البريد 
[email protected] 
الرجاء ارسالة في اقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## mhammad bt (13 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتو من يوجد عندة بلانات اسقف لفنادق بصيغة الاوتوكاد dwg ارجوا ارساله لي عبر البريد 
[email protected] 
الرجاء ارسالة في اقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## sa'ad76 (22 يناير 2012)

*تحية للجميع :

احتاج مساعدة بالافكار والمخططات التصميمية لمنزل ، فارجو ان يكون موضوعا يتم فيه تبادل الافكار لتعم الفائدة على كل شخص يجد الحيرة في التصميم المناسب لبيت العمر امثالي . 

شاكر لكم ومقدر​*


----------



## deena ahmed (22 يناير 2012)

السلاااام لكل الاعضاء الكرااام 
ارجوا منكم مساعدتي في مشروع تخرجي
وهو مركز بحوث بحري 
ارجوا مساعدتي بصورا عاجلة لضيق الوقت 
بمعلومات حول المشروع 
او مشاريع مشابها 
كتب - مقالات - صور مشاريع - مواقع ...
واي شيء يتعلق بلمشروع 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
.
.
.​


----------



## tamtome (29 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني الأعزاء بالمنتدى الراقي احييكم جميعا واتمنى منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على اي معلومات تتعلق بالتطوير العقاري او ادارة الممتلكات بحوث كانت او كتب او رسائل ماجستير سابقة نظرا لأنني بصدد الإعداد لرسالة الماجستير الخاصة بي واتمنى ان تكون في هذه التخصصين الرجاء منكم مساعدتي بما تقدرون ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## tamtome (29 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني الأعزاء بالمنتدى الراقي احييكم جميعا واتمنى منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على اي معلومات تتعلق بالتطوير العقاري او ادارة الممتلكات بحوث كانت او كتب او رسائل ماجستير سابقة نظرا لأنني بصدد الإعداد لرسالة الماجستير الخاصة بي واتمنى ان تكون في هذه التخصصين الرجاء منكم مساعدتي بما تقدرون ولكم مني جزيل الشكر​


----------



## yamankoo (29 فبراير 2012)

الرجاء مساعدتي بالحصول على هذا الكتاب 


​*framing places mediating power in built form
by : Kim Dovey*


----------



## rami salem (2 مارس 2012)

*مطلوب مخططات معمارية لمركز دفاع مدني في اي بلد عربي*​


----------



## rami salem (2 مارس 2012)

*مطلوب مخططات معمارية لمركز دفاع مدني في اي بلد عربي وشكرا*​


----------



## عبدالرحمن التونى (11 مارس 2012)

اريد مخططات لمكتبه طفل او مكتبه عامه ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## architect88 (12 مارس 2012)

مساء الخير 
عندي مشروع تخرج وهو مركز لعلاج السرطان ومحتاجة معلومات عن مستشفيات للعلاج السرطان تكون منفذة بحثت فالنت بس ماحصلت المعلومات الكافية لاني اريد مشاريع كاملة من بلانات وسكشنات وواجهات وللاسف ماحصلت فالنت غير معلومات بسيطة 
ارجوووووووو المساعدة


----------



## reddevel (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوكم مهندس ميكانيك من العراق ، عندي مشاريع ماكس مهمة جدا واحتاج rpc تلائم طبيعة العراق والمنطقة العربية من حيث النباتات والاشجار (كالنخيل وشجر البرتقال مثلا) لان كل الrpc الي موجود عندي غير ملائم وانا في شبه ورطة اتمنى منكم مساعدتي في اي شيء في متناول ايديكم ولكم الاجر والثواب مع الشكر الجزيل مقدما


----------



## amel2 (25 مارس 2012)

اريد مخطط تفصيلي ورسومات اتوكاد لمسبح اولمبي وقاعه مغلقه سعه 2500متفرج


----------



## قاتلة مأجورة (27 مارس 2012)

في نوع بيوت في ليبيا نسميه بلاطة ,, ما يحتاج اساسات وكمان السقف يكون مو سميك 

ياريت اللي عنده خرائط او مخططات او طريقة شرح كيفية بناء المنزل بالخطوات يراسلني على الخاص

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## roelion (3 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## Vision83 (27 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد إذنكم ياجماعة كنت عايز أشوف نماذج لأندية رياضية سواء في مصر أو العالم العربي أو العالم
عايز أتفرج على Layouts سواء في ال Google Earth أو أي موقع تعرفوه أو كتاب أو عدد مجلة
جزاكم الله خيرا على حسن تعاونكم​


----------



## mode_medo_1992 (28 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
انا كنت عايز بلان لمول تجارى و يا ريت كاد لو سمحتم


----------



## نورسين2 (1 مايو 2012)

شباب يعطيكم العا فية ممكن طلب انا بدي ابحاث عن النوادي الرياضيه النسائيه لانه انا مشروعي مجمع المراة العصريه يعني يشمل لكل شي تحتاجة المراة وانا مو لاقية حتى مشاريع مشابهه ادا احد عندة معلومات رجاء لا يبخل عليه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالرؤوف امهير (1 مايو 2012)

*برج ( مساقط أفقية - واجهات - مقاطع - مناظير )السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة :

إخواني المعماريين أنا طالب بقسم الهندسة المدنية آخر سنة طلب مني أن يكون المشروع الخاص بي عبارة عن تصميم برج (15-40) دور .... ولاكن وللأسف حتي هذه اللحضة لم أجد ما يمكن أن يكون عمل جيد يمكن البدء فى تصميمة إنشائيا ........ أرجوكم من كان لدية أية ..مخططات معمارية ومناظير لبرج مابين (20-40) دور أن يفيدني بها وسأكون شاكرا وداعيا له..
*​


----------



## eng_mohamedalamer (4 يونيو 2012)

انا مهندس معماري مصري 2008 عملت في التصميم والتنفيذواعمال الحصر والمواقع واجيد الاوتوكاد وابحث عن فرصة سفر لاي بلد عربي


----------



## eng_mohamedalamer (4 يونيو 2012)

​انا مهندس معماري مصري 2008 عملت في التصميم والتنفيذواعمال الحصر والمواقع واجيد الاوتوكاد وابحث عن فرصة سفر لاي بلد عربي 01020372220


----------



## قسم عماره (23 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ممكن الاسس التصميميه لنوادي العلوم وبعض الصور للتوضيح :]


----------



## الع ـين (26 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

انا طالبه في تخصص التصميم الداخلي ومشروعي النهائي 
توظيف الخط العربي في التصميم الداخلي , فاحتاج إلى بوكات 
فعجزت عن البحث فلم اجد سوء صور فارجوا مساعدتي ان امكن 


وشكراً​​


----------



## mayota (26 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم اخوانى وزملائى

ارجو مساعدتى فى الاجابة على هذا الموضوع 

هل للمبانى نسبة اهلاك او استهلاك 

اذا تم تصميم مبنى من الطوب منذ 7 الى 10 سنوات وتم عمل تقدير لقيمة المبنى هدا العام بغرض البيع هل هناك نسبة للاهلاك او الاستهلاك يمكن طرحها من القيمة التقديرية للمبنى نظير استعماله هذه السنوات علما بان الحالة العامة جيدة جدا


----------



## محمد فارو (27 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم تحياتى لكم ولكل القائمين على هذا الموقع الرائع 
ارجو مساعدتى للأهمية انا عندى بفضل الله قطعة ارض فى مصر فى الاسكندرية 156 متر واجهه 12 فى عمق 13 ارجو حساب التكلفة اللازمة لبناء ارضى و4 ادوار متكررة والدور شقة واحدة فقط وسوف يتم منور داخلى بمساحة 3فى 3 ارجو من سياتكم حساب التكلفة المادية بالاضافة كمية مواد البناء اللازمة لكى اعرف هل ابدأ فى المشروع ام لا


----------



## الع ـين (28 مارس 2013)

في حد عنده بحث عن تاريخ الثوره الصناعية


----------



## صعبة المنــال (31 أكتوبر 2013)

ابحث عن مخططات لمباني محافظات .
ارجوا المساعده .


----------



## mohammad059 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
وتحية طيبة لجميع الأعضاء الأفاضل
هاي اول مشاركة الي وبتمنى تساعدوني انا اول سنة معماري وعندي مشكلة بفهم المخططات لاني بدي اتعلم على برنامج الاوتوكاد 2010 بس لازم اكون فاهم المخططات كويس فبتمنى منكم يلي عنده شي مفيد او كتاب يساعدني على فهم المخططات بكون ممنونه


----------



## ط السيناوني (26 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته .....
أولاً :- بارك الله فيكم على هذا المقترح الجيد .
ثانياً :- اود منكم المساعدة في البحث علي ملف كامل احساب كميات ملعب كرة قدم للخماسيات مرفقة بالتصميم والرسمات .
وارججو منكم ذلك بأسرع وقت ممكن .
ولكم منى كل الاحترام .

​


----------



## ط السيناوني (27 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ........
أين الرد منكم ...........
بسرعة بارك الله فيكم
:20:


----------

